# 190 Visa June 2015 applicants



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Hi All,

I lodged 190 NSW visa on 2nd June, still waiting for CO. Here is my timeline:

ACS: 28 March, 2013
EOI submitted: 6 Feb 2015
ACS Expired: 28 March, 2015

Nomination received: 7th May, 2015
ACS Assessment applied: 14 May 2015
Nomination applied: 20 May, 2015
Positive ACS: 21 May 2015
Nomination approved: 1 June 2015
Visa applied: 2 June 2015

Kindly all June applicants share their visa status here.

Regards,
Raju Sharma


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

As per this link http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications they already processed applications till 12 May 2015. 

But somewhere I read visa granted to 20 May applicant also.

Anyone have any information about allocation dates


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

rajusharma said:


> As per this link Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications they already processed applications till 12 May 2015.
> 
> But somewhere I read visa granted to 20 May applicant also.
> 
> Anyone have any information about allocation dates


Allocation dates are approximate as of end of june. Current visa grant depends on the speed at which DIBP works, so very much possible that someone with a filing date of 20th May must have received the grant.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

People who lodged their applications in June can pls update here.. BTW I lodged on 11th June and yet to get my PCC and Medicals done.


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Is that correct that after calling DBIP people get grant in 30 min? I read this in many threads.


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

rajusharma said:


> Is that correct that after calling DBIP people get grant in 30 min? I read this in many threads.


It depends when u lodged ur application. At the moment, application lodged till 20-May are being granted after phone call. Others getting message saying you are in queue so wait n watch..


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

rajusharma said:


> As per this link Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications they already processed applications till 12 May 2015.
> 
> But somewhere I read visa granted to 20 May applicant also.
> 
> Anyone have any information about allocation dates


I read on this forum that a member who lodged on 25 May was also granted.


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

amzamz said:


> It depends when u lodged ur application. At the moment, application lodged till 20-May are being granted after phone call. Others getting message saying you are in queue so wait n watch..


Thank you


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

mawaismushtaq said:


> I read on this forum that a member who lodged on 25 May was also granted.


Great it means soon they will start grant for June applicants


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Please update the timelines in following google doc

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...dia&sortcolid=-1&sortasc=true&rowsperpage=250


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

rajusharma said:


> Great it means soon they will start grant for June applicants


Yes ! We are the next !  May All June Applicants get their much awaited golden mails of grant by this month end


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

mawaismushtaq said:


> Yes ! We are the next !  May All June Applicants get their much awaited golden mails of grant by this month end


I applied my visa on 11-June and done with PCC and medicals, waiting for grant. :confused2: :boxing:


----------



## Anitha Rengachari (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi All,
I lodged 190 visa application on 20th May 2015, till now CO is not allocated.
i have uploaded all required documents ( PCC,Medicals etc..et.) .
Please let me know the contact details or phone to call DIAC . It would be much help for me.
Thanks in advance.

---Anitha


----------



## ckwise (Jan 5, 2015)

Applied on 19th of June, done with Medicals + PCC.

Waiting for CO & Grant


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Anitha Rengachari said:


> Hi All, I lodged 190 visa application on 20th May 2015, till now CO is not allocated. i have uploaded all required documents ( PCC,Medicals etc..et.) . Please let me know the contact details or phone to call DIAC . It would be much help for me. Thanks in advance. ---Anitha



You can contact DIBP at 0061731367000 .


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Anitha Rengachari said:


> Hi All, I lodged 190 visa application on 20th May 2015, till now CO is not allocated. i have uploaded all required documents ( PCC,Medicals etc..et.) . Please let me know the contact details or phone to call DIAC . It would be much help for me. Thanks in advance. ---Anitha



You can contact DIBP at 0061731367000


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

See my timeline below, have applied on 3rd june....waiting since then.


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> Hello Everyone, See my timeline below, have applied on 3rd june....waiting since then.



I applied on 2nd June. I think so it will take 1-2 weeks to start processing June applications as right now they are processing May 2015 applications.


----------



## Ramchand (Jul 7, 2015)

rajusharma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged 190 NSW visa on 2nd June, still waiting for CO. Here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


Hi Raju,

Hi, 

I have 5+ years of experience in software Industry as a Tester both in Manual and Automation Testing. I would like to migrate to Australia through skilled professionals category. Could you please let me know about the types of visas and job category that i need to apply for assessment.

My Qualification is MCA(Master of Computer Applications).

Please share your ideas.


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

ishugarg said:


> Please update sheet excel for 190 VISA holder to understand the tentative dates for VISA invites https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1bsefFBCvRSAN6FDSqbv640WMiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit#gid=610498803


Thank you Ishugarg for providing this document. I will update the doc.


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello all...

Like most of them has done, I also called DIBP  Got a reply asking to wait...... 
CO has not been allocated yet...

190 Visa applied on 5th June 2015.


----------



## fares19 (Jul 7, 2015)

TRA applied 21-dec-2014, positive outcome 13-apr-2015, IELTS 13-jun-2015 (L,R,W,S - 8, 7, 7, 7.5), EOI visa 190 14-jun-2015, NSW invitation 18-jun-2015, NSW sponsorship 25-jun-2015, visa lodged 30-Jun-2015, All docs including PCC attached, medical finalized 6-july-2015 Now waiting...


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> Hello all... Like most of them has done, I also called DIBP  Got a reply asking to wait......  CO has not been allocated yet... 190 Visa applied on 5th June 2015.


I also called them and got replied to wait few weeks 😊


----------



## Anitha Rengachari (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for the contact number.
I gave a call to that number and heard recorded msg saying that we may get reply in next 4 weeks, if we didnt get any msg or reply till 1st August 2015, asked to contact them again.


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Anitha Rengachari said:


> Hi, Thanks for the contact number. I gave a call to that number and heard recorded msg saying that we may get reply in next 4 weeks, if we didnt get any msg or reply till 1st August 2015, asked to contact them again.


Hi Anitha,

You have to continue the call after recording message they will transfer the call to case officer. 
At what time you gave call?


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everyone
I've lodged my nsw 190 visa application on 30th June. I think it's going to be a long wait for me
I've submitted all my documents including PCC. 
However I have a query here... for medicals is it sufficient to provide the HAP ID or do we need to upload any other document? 
BR//
Sriram


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

SreeSam said:


> Hello all...
> 
> Like most of them has done, I also called DIBP  Got a reply asking to wait......
> CO has not been allocated yet...
> ...


current trends are 50-70 for grant. if you at 32 days, they would simply read our their standard script.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

sriramvemuri said:


> Hi everyone
> I've lodged my nsw 190 visa application on 30th June. I think it's going to be a long wait for me
> I've submitted all my documents including PCC.
> However I have a query here... for medicals is it sufficient to provide the HAP ID or do we need to upload any other document?
> ...


Won't be a long wait, just about 50-70 days. Hap id & passport is enough for medicals.


----------



## Rambo1610 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Applied 2 june*

Hi guys,

I launched my 190 visa on 2nd of june. uploaded all my documents including medicals. 

thanks,
rambo


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Hi all,

I completed my medical on this week by the emedical agent. Currently, when i click to Health link, it shows the following message-
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime.

Does it mean, my reports have been submitted properly? Can anyone please confirm ?

Another thing is, i didnt notice if it has been there from earlier, but today i noticed that under my Health link button, there is a new text: 
Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant...

Does that mean they started processing my application or it is there for all of you as well?

Thanks,
Iftekhar

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Rambo1610 said:


> Hi guys, I launched my 190 visa on 2nd of june. uploaded all my documents including medicals. thanks, rambo


I also lodged on 2nd June. Any progress?


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

Anyone from Bangalore and plan to move Melbourne ?


----------



## bhupinder sekhon (Jun 18, 2015)

*hello every one,,,*

hi 
i lodged my visa application on 29-06-2015. i saw most of you have uploaded your PCC even with assigning a CO. so please let me know should i also get it done and upload it , or should i wait for the CO to be assigned ?


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

bhupinder sekhon said:


> hi
> i lodged my visa application on 29-06-2015. i saw most of you have uploaded your PCC even with assigning a CO. so please let me know should i also get it done and upload it , or should i wait for the CO to be assigned ?


Front loading all required docs would fasten the assessment.


----------



## Anitha Rengachari (Jul 16, 2014)

rajusharma said:


> Hi Anitha,
> 
> You have to continue the call after recording message they will transfer the call to case officer.
> At what time you gave call?


Hi Raju,

I called yesterday around 11 AM AEST.
Ya i continued the call and end up saying the lines are busy.

Any mail id is there?

Thanks,
Anitha


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Subscribing...
I have lodged 190 VISA on 26-Jun-2015!
All the best folks........


----------



## Gtstar (Jul 8, 2015)

r_saraj said:


> Subscribing...
> I have lodged 190 VISA on 26-Jun-2015!
> All the best folks........


Congratulation it feels like winning a lottery when you are selected from the pool 
When did you submitted your EOI and what is your occupation ?


----------



## joace (Jul 9, 2015)

*My timeline for 190 processing*

ACS positive @ 2014-11-01
EOI submission @ 2015-03-16
NSW invitation @ 2015-05-20
NSW SS approval @ 2015-06-15
EOI 190 lodgement @ 2015-06-16
Waiting for my grant lane:

Front loaded all document, including PCC, medical result, and variable forms


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Gtstar said:


> Congratulation it feels like winning a lottery when you are selected from the pool
> When did you submitted your EOI and what is your occupation ?


Thanks...
Occupation: 2613
EOI Submitted: 23 Jan 2015
NSW/SS Nomination: 16 Jun 2015
VISA Lodged: 26 Jun 2015


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

joace said:


> ACS positive @ 2014-11-01
> EOI submission @ 2015-03-16
> NSW invitation @ 2015-05-20
> NSW SS approval @ 2015-06-15
> ...


Hi there...
Could you please guide me...how did get China PCC - what are the steps and all??
I am expat ...currently in China...

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Does anyone have updates on visa grant allocation dates?


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

rajusharma said:


> Does anyone have updates on visa grant allocation dates?


 its 1st May for 189 and 12th May for 190, though we have heard cases where dates after these dates are also considered.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

1st May for 189 and 12th May for 190 though we have heard about applications way beyond these dates being considered as well.


----------



## Rambo1610 (Oct 9, 2014)

rajusharma said:


> I also lodged on 2nd June. Any progress?


hi raju,

Nope.. no updates. hope we should get some communication in like two weeks. hope u have preloaded ur form 80, 1221 , CV... cos if the CO is allocated he will need those.

thanks,
Rambo


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Rambo1610 said:


> hi raju,
> 
> Nope.. no updates. hope we should get some communication in like two weeks. hope u have preloaded ur form 80, 1221 , CV... cos if the CO is allocated he will need those.
> 
> ...


Hi

I don't think that cv is mandatory unless the Co asks for it.

Amit


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*CO allocation*

Anyone applied on June got allocated CO...


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Rambo1610 said:


> hi raju, Nope.. no updates. hope we should get some communication in like two weeks. hope u have preloaded ur form 80, 1221 , CV... cos if the CO is allocated he will need those. thanks, Rambo


Thank you. I uploaded all required documents except CV. Do I need to upload that if yes under which category I have to upload that?


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

*waiting*

applied on 05.06.2015, PCC upfront, Medicals on 02.07.2015. Waiting ...


----------



## Rambo1610 (Oct 9, 2014)

rajusharma said:


> Thank you. I uploaded all required documents except CV. Do I need to upload that if yes under which category I have to upload that?


Hi Raju,

Cool... its not mandatory but i have seen a lot of CO's asking for one. Its good in another way to wait for him/her to ask.. else it will be a direact grant.

Rambo


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Rambo1610 said:


> Hi Raju, Cool... its not mandatory but i have seen a lot of CO's asking for one. Its good in another way to wait for him/her to ask.. else it will be a direact grant. Rambo


Thank you Rambo. Today I will upload CV also. Kindly let me know under which category I have to upload the CV.

Regards,
Raju


----------



## Rambo1610 (Oct 9, 2014)

rajusharma said:


> Thank you Rambo. Today I will upload CV also. Kindly let me know under which category I have to upload the CV.
> 
> Regards,
> Raju


Hi Raju,

If you are claming points for experience... attach it in any category under employment else upload it under educational documents. any subheading should be fine as its an additional document only.

thanks,
Rambo


----------



## Anitha Rengachari (Jul 16, 2014)

HI,

Please let me know if there will be any interview kind of call before allocating case officer.
Any new thing introduced from july 2015. Anyone have any idea, please share as soon as possible.
Thanks.


----------



## sandysamra (Jan 30, 2015)

*189 visa a priority or 190 ??*

Hi, have been religiously following the visa tracker excel that the seniors have maintained. If i go by that, i see comparatively more 189 grants are being given and last some1 got visa from 190 gang was on 20th May whereas one 189 applicant who lodged on 30th may got the grant 9th july. Are they prioritizing 189 these day?????


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

sandysamra said:


> Hi, have been religiously following the visa tracker excel that the seniors have maintained. If i go by that, i see comparatively more 189 grants are being given and last some1 got visa from 190 gang was on 20th May whereas one 189 applicant who lodged on 30th may got the grant 9th july. Are they prioritizing 189 these day?????


First 3 days of the july there was a shower of Grants , now everything have been slow down let be calm and enjoy the fun ride ...


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

andrew64 said:


> First 3 days of the july there was a shower of Grants , now everything have been slow down let be calm and enjoy the fun ride ...


Not really a slowdown, it has come back to the standard 50-70 days grant period. They've cleared most of Jan-Apr batch, barring a few which may be under routine checks.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> Not really a slowdown, it has come back to the standard 50-70 days grant period. They've cleared most of Jan-Apr batch, barring a few which may be under routine checks.


Agree with Ramesh there. ..as it seems the trend now. Even you call they just give standard response.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

apatnia said:


> Agree with Ramesh there. ..as it seems the trend now. Even you call they just give standard response.


Last time there was a link to see the dates of on-going CO allocation do you have exact link


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Last time there was a link to see the dates of on-going CO allocation do you have exact link


http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## Anitha Rengachari (Jul 16, 2014)

Can anyone please advise on the below,
Please let me know if there will be any interview kind of call before allocating case officer.
Any new thing introduced from july 2015. Anyone have any idea, please share.
Thanks.


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

Anitha Rengachari said:


> Can anyone please advise on the below,
> Please let me know if there will be any interview kind of call before allocating case officer.
> Any new thing introduced from july 2015. Anyone have any idea, please share.
> Thanks.


sometimes they do call the employer and then they call the applicant and they just cross verify their statements. But it is not a usual practice to have their call. Further It seems to be after you have allocated a case officer...


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Rambo1610 said:


> Hi Raju,
> 
> Cool... its not mandatory but i have seen a lot of CO's asking for one. Its good in another way to wait for him/her to ask.. else it will be a direact grant.
> 
> Rambo


Hi

1) Is it mandatory to upload the form 80 or wait for the CO to ask for it. 
2) Does adding the documents now change the date of submission of the application? 

BR
Sriram


----------



## Rambo1610 (Oct 9, 2014)

sriramvemuri said:


> Hi
> 
> 1) Is it mandatory to upload the form 80 or wait for the CO to ask for it.
> 2) Does adding the documents now change the date of submission of the application?
> ...



1) it is mandatory as a complete file contains 80 and 1221.
2) No, ur submission date does not change.


rambo


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have one question. As in case of 190 NSW visa we have to live and work in Sydney for 2 years can we go in any other state for holidays before that time frame?

Regards,
Raju Sharma


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

rajusharma said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have one question. As in case of 190 NSW visa we have to live and work in Sydney for 2 years can we go in any other state for holidays before that time frame?
> 
> ...


You can go anywhere you like mate..... any country and any state ..


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Rambo1610 said:


> hi raju,
> 
> Nope.. no updates. hope we should get some communication in like two weeks. hope u have preloaded ur form 80, 1221 , CV... cos if the CO is allocated he will need those.
> 
> ...


1221 is not required unless we are specifically asked for it by the CO. Am I wrong?


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

Rambo1610 said:


> 1) it is mandatory as a complete file contains 80 and 1221.
> 2) No, ur submission date does not change.
> 
> 
> rambo


BUT AS PER THE INFORMATION GIVEN OF FORM80 ITSELF, IT IS REQUIRED WHEN CO ASKS FOR IT.....:confused2:


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

If you have lived outside your country for long then in that case form 80 is imp otherwise wait for CO to ask. Its better you keep it ready when ever they ask you can upload it. Its a lengthy form.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

I lodged visa on 11-June, by when to expect grant 

any progress with anybody else?


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> I lodged visa on 11-June, by when to expect grant any progress with anybody else?



Most of the applicants who applied before 20th may 2015 got grant. I think june applicants have to wait for 1-2 weeks more.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

rajusharma said:


> Most of the applicants who applied before 20th may 2015 got grant. I think june applicants have to wait for 1-2 weeks more.


It's good if we start receiving in the next 2 weeks, but going by the trend seems that grants start rolling out by 1st week of Aug


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

When you all have made travel plans


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

Hope for the best stay cool ...


----------



## Rambo1610 (Oct 9, 2014)

mktwog said:


> 1221 is not required unless we are specifically asked for it by the CO. Am I wrong?


Exactly.. but the suggestion here is to give them something they might need instead of waiting for them to ask. More the merrier. Every CO will look for a direct grant.

So yeah... Nothing wrong in giving them before asking unless u want to get introduced with a CO.

Rambo


----------



## neo89 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi All,

My timeline is as follows. By reading the above posts it is clear that May 2015 applicants have started receiving grants. If the trend continues, june applicants can expect visa by august end
fingers crossed .. 

261313 Software Engineer 

ACS submitted-26-Apr-15 ACS Result Positive - 30-Apr-15 
IELTS GEN L-8.5 R-7.5 W-7.5 S-7.5 OA-8 
EOI 190 NSW - 15 May 2015 (55+5 Points) 
NSW SS Invite - 20 May 15 | NSW SS Approval -15-June-15 
Visa Lodged- 26-JUN-15
PCC - 6th July 2015 
Medicals - ??? 
CO assigned - ???
VISA Grant - ???
Landing - ???


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

I have uploaded form 80 and 1221 today both for my wife and mine. PCC and Medical done already. I applied for the visa on June 3. No CO assigned yet..Lets hope all the May applicants get their golden email by this week and others June applicants like me in following weeks.

Regards, 
Iftekhar

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## BTNIFTY (May 25, 2015)

I applied on 29 June. Documents uploaded. PCC and Health scheduled this week.


----------



## joace (Jul 9, 2015)

Rambo1610 said:


> Exactly.. but the suggestion here is to give them something they might need instead of waiting for them to ask. More the merrier. Every CO will look for a direct grant.
> 
> So yeah... Nothing wrong in giving them before asking unless u want to get introduced with a CO.
> 
> Rambo


Agree! Provide evidence as much as you can at the 1st time, so the direct grant may not be a dream.


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

What are the chances to get grant after visa lodge successfully?


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

neo89 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My timeline is as follows. By reading the above posts it is clear that May 2015 applicants have started receiving grants. If the trend continues, june applicants can expect visa by august end
> fingers crossed ..
> ...


You didn't score points for work experience?


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

As per "May 2015 Visa Applicant" who lodged visa on 22/May CO has been assigned. So hope so soon they will start June applicants.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

rajusharma said:


> As per "May 2015 Visa Applicant" who lodged visa on 22/May CO has been assigned. So hope so soon they will start June applicants.


probably need to wait for another 2 weeks


----------



## Rambo1610 (Oct 9, 2014)

rajusharma said:


> What are the chances to get grant after visa lodge successfully?


Chances are more for a direct grants if everything submitted is valid and genuine. All docs are submitted well before thier expiry, all points met genuinely and supported by respective docs. all forms submitted. medicals and PCC done and assesed positive. Then yes... you may get a direct grant.

Thanks,
Rambo


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Rambo1610 said:


> Chances are more for a direct grants if everything submitted is valid and genuine. All docs are submitted well before thier expiry, all points met genuinely and supported by respective docs. all forms submitted. medicals and PCC done and assesed positive. Then yes... you may get a direct grant. Thanks, Rambo


Thank you 😄


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

One more applicant applied on 26th May, 2015 got grant today 😊


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

Hi All,

I got the Vic SS and Visa invite for 190 on July 3rd. I've paid the visa fees and submitted my application on July 11. All documents are ready and will be submitting it today.

Anyone else currently doing the same? Please share your experiences.
How long will it take for a CO to be assigned for State sponsored applicants? I have 70 points.


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

rajusharma said:


> One more applicant applied on 26th May, 2015 got grant today &#55357;&#56842;


yes, and I guess that member is me 

I am soooo happy today. ever since I lodged my VISA application on 26th May '2015 i have had sleepless nights. if at all i slept my dreams were only about the grant LOL. i have been day & night dreaming about the grant. Today when i saw the grant mail.... i cannot tell you how happy i felt and have been feeling until now. 

No CO contacted me and i was getting very impatient. So, i called them last week. One of the officer who answered my called told me that my application has not yet been assigned to a CO. he asked me to wait :boxing::boxing: until 1st of August. I really got too impatient and called them the following day  ..... this time the officer who answered my call said.... everything seems to be good...and i will hear from them soon. i expected to receive a grant in 10 minutes.....LOL  ..... but, nevertheless received it exactly in less then a week. 

I wish all applicants who have applied for their VISA, are granted with this beautiful grant e-mail. 

my timelines are: 

Skill Assessment - 2nd March '2015
PTE - 14th March '2015 (L -71, R - 76, S - 85, W - 68) 
EOI - 19th March '2015
Invite - 10th April '2015
State Nomination - SA - 10th April '2015
PCC - 28th April '2015
VISA - 190 (SA)
VISA Lodged - 26th May '2015
Medical - 30th May '2015
Direct Grant - 14th July '2015 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## htsunil (Jul 1, 2015)

fla081828 said:


> yes, and I guess that member is me
> 
> I am soooo happy today. ever since I lodged my VISA application on 26th May '2015 i have had sleepless nights. if at all i slept my dreams were only about the grant LOL. i have been day & night dreaming about the grant. Today when i saw the grant mail.... i cannot tell you how happy i felt and have been feeling until now.
> 
> ...



What is your total points???


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Yes, thats you congratulations 



fla081828 said:


> yes, and I guess that member is me  I am soooo happy today. ever since I lodged my VISA application on 26th May '2015 i have had sleepless nights. if at all i slept my dreams were only about the grant LOL. i have been day & night dreaming about the grant. Today when i saw the grant mail.... i cannot tell you how happy i felt and have been feeling until now. No CO contacted me and i was getting very impatient. So, i called them last week. One of the officer who answered my called told me that my application has not yet been assigned to a CO. he asked me to wait :boxing::boxing: until 1st of August. I really got too impatient and called them the following day  ..... this time the officer who answered my call said.... everything seems to be good...and i will hear from them soon. i expected to receive a grant in 10 minutes.....LOL  ..... but, nevertheless received it exactly in less then a week. I wish all applicants who have applied for their VISA, are granted with this beautiful grant e-mail. my timelines are: Skill Assessment - 2nd March '2015 PTE - 14th March '2015 (L -71, R - 76, S - 85, W - 68) EOI - 19th March '2015 Invite - 10th April '2015 State Nomination - SA - 10th April '2015 PCC - 28th April '2015 VISA - 190 (SA) VISA Lodged - 26th May '2015 Medical - 30th May '2015 Direct Grant - 14th July '2015 :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

htsunil said:


> What is your total points???


 60 points


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

rajusharma said:


> Yes, thats you congratulations


Hi Maria

When u called second time...did the officer tellyou that you called again and AL that stuff. Refrain from calling etc. ..


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Hi Maria
> 
> When u called second time...did the officer tellyou that you called again and AL that stuff. Refrain from calling etc. ..


Yes, he knew I called for the second time. But then, he was cool.... did not question at all and just said a decision will be done soon 

and yeah... in less than a week I got my grant. 

Regards,
Maria


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Everyone
I am planning to file my EOI soon. I am most concentrating on visa subclass 189 but I want to apply for 190 as well to keep my options open.
I am confused with respect to requirements for 190. Do I need to get sponsored by the state/territory or the employers?
What is the difference in procedure between 189 and 190? What additonal documents would I need to furnish? I read on certain threads that resume also needs to be submitted.

Request someone to please clarify.


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

fla081828 said:


> yes, and I guess that member is me
> 
> I am soooo happy today. ever since I lodged my VISA application on 26th May '2015 i have had sleepless nights. if at all i slept my dreams were only about the grant LOL. i have been day & night dreaming about the grant. Today when i saw the grant mail.... i cannot tell you how happy i felt and have been feeling until now.
> 
> ...


That's awesome. Congratulations!!


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

udaykapavarapu said:


> That's awesome. Congratulations!!


Hey Heartiest congratulations..........


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

gd2015 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I am planning to file my EOI soon. I am most concentrating on visa subclass 189 but I want to apply for 190 as well to keep my options open.
> I am confused with respect to requirements for 190. Do I need to get sponsored by the state/territory or the employers?
> What is the difference in procedure between 189 and 190? What additonal documents would I need to furnish? I read on certain threads that resume also needs to be submitted.
> ...


Hi,

189 and 190 both are one and the same but the only constraint for 190 is, you should be in the nominated state for first 2yrs.

You should be nominated by the respective state that you want to live for for. For NSW, it costs an additional fee of 150 AUD. For Victoria, it is free of cost. For Victoria there are some additional documents like Victoria Declaration Form. For both NSW and Victoria, Resume is mandatory. For other states, I am not sure.

Procedure should be EOI for the respective state, once you get the invite, file for NSW State Sponsorship. For Victoria, EOI and Filing the application using liveinvictoria.co.au. If you are selected then, you get an invite.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

Congrats to ram also . He has also been granted with visa TODAY...


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Felicitaions.....to the people who were granted recently...and June applicants tighten up your seat belts..looks like we are next...probably by next week I anticipate some sign of grants to june folks should be there...


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

ansh07 said:


> felicitaions.....to the people who were granted recently...and june applicants tighten up your seat belts..looks like we are next...probably by next week i anticipate some sign of grants to june folks should be there...


from the past record, it seems that they will start grants to the june applicants from ist week of august 2015. However, lets hope to be it more quick


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have been hoping since the time I have begun this process, First I hoped that I score 7 all in IELTS..which came after rigrous hard work and consecutive attempts..then I hoped everything goes well with ACS..(Which did..)..furthermore, I hoped that I will be invited soon...and guess what..now the hope still continues that we should be granted soon..hope hope and hopes..lol




HARDEEP said:


> from the past record, it seems that they will start grants to the june applicants from ist week of august 2015. However, lets hope to be it more quick


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

Ansh07 said:


> Felicitaions.....to the people who were granted recently...and June applicants tighten up your seat belts..looks like we are next...probably by next week I anticipate some sign of grants to june folks should be there...


Yes you are right, your words will come true very soon 

A member who lodged on 27th May received grant today.. So we are not far :')


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Friends if any of you are aware of the situation I mentioned in the thread GDD for dependents during Medicals' please let me know. Thanks for help!


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

mawaismushtaq said:


> yes you are right, your words will come true very soon
> 
> a member who lodged on 27th may received grant today.. So we are not far :')


amen


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

No 190 grant today as per the spread sheet. 
But 27 may applicants got grant till yesterday. 
Means June Applicants get ready for Good news.


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> No 190 grant today as per the spread sheet.
> But 27 may applicants got grant till yesterday.
> Means June Applicants get ready for Good news.


Yeahhh

feeling scared of grant :confused2: and flying to oz :noidea:

especially about my mom's visa


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> Yeahhh
> 
> feeling scared of grant :confused2: and flying to oz :noidea:
> 
> especially about my mom's visa


Dont worry. 
Everything will be very fine with HIS Grace.


----------



## eteshjandial (Jul 14, 2015)

*Info*

Please guide /share any reliable agent in pune


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> No 190 grant today as per the spread sheet. But 27 may applicants got grant till yesterday. Means June Applicants get ready for Good news.


Can you please share the link of spreadsheet.


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

rajusharma said:


> Can you please share the link of spreadsheet.


Same sheet for which you have asked all of us to update the information . However here it is 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...owsperpage=250


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

dnt know about pune. But a very good and reliable, very LOW cost agent in Chandigarh...


----------



## fares19 (Jul 7, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> Yeahhh
> 
> feeling scared of grant :confused2: and flying to oz :noidea:
> 
> especially about my mom's visa


i agree with you and got the same feeling of being scared! i recently learned that for parents visa there are two options one is a slow processing visa in which theres a long que and the wait can take up to for 30 years which doesn't make sense especially that parents of skilled migrants are definitely over 50 years of age meaning they will be able to go there at the age of 80!! or pay 50,000 AUD per parent for faster processing... seems like they need to get themselves broke if the wish to join.


----------



## universal_fellow (Jun 6, 2015)

Hello

Please be patient. I expect you will hear good news if granted visa in the last period of this year. No need to contact DIBP unnecessary. 

regards


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

Congrats to all who received the grants in last 2 weeks.

I lodged my 190 visa on Jun 6, 2015 (SS NSW, Internal Auditor - 221214) & looking at the trend, I feel June applicants can expect some good news by end of the month. 

I have a question: I am the primary applicant & my wife is a dependent applicant. Is there a possibility that I get the grant & she doesn't. I dnt want to be in that situation. Pls update ???

My timelines

Visa Application: 06-Jun-15
PCC: 03-Jun-15
Medicals: 13-Jun-15
CO assigned: Dnt know
Visa grant: XX-Jul-15 (Hopefully)


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

Aussiland said:


> Congrats to all who received the grants in last 2 weeks.
> 
> I lodged my 190 visa on Jun 6, 2015 (SS NSW, Internal Auditor - 221214) & looking at the trend, I feel June applicants can expect some good news by end of the month.
> 
> ...


Just do not worry...Both of you will get grant altogether...


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> Just do not worry...Both of you will get grant altogether...


Thanks for the update...  !!!


----------



## htsunil (Jul 1, 2015)

Any update from June applicant?


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hola June peeps..!

We are getting closer, just got to know from other thread a guy who lodged his visa on 28th May has got grant today, pretty close we are...


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> Hola June peeps..!
> 
> We are getting closer, just got to know from other thread a guy who lodged his visa on 28th May has got grant today, pretty close we are...


And Ansh a guy me who lodged on 26th may didn't get yet....lol


----------



## IA VET (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi i am new to this post, as i am reading all your messages, does it mean from the time you received an EOI it will takes less than 6 mos. a viza will be granted? Is that how fast the processing now? 

It sounds great!


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

The winner of the show is always announced last..
Treat yourself special case boss..probably you have few extra qualifications and experience they might need little more time to asses..hehe..(That is the best guess I could come up with..)



apatnia said:


> And Ansh a guy me who lodged on 26th may didn't get yet....lol


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> The winner of the show is always announced last..
> Treat yourself special case boss..probably you have few extra qualifications and experience they might need little more time to asses..hehe..(That is the best guess I could come up with..)


nice one...I am also waiting for CO allocation... lodged visa on 22May. Called DIBP yesterday and got standard reply.... wait for few more weeks...


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

salman_bhai said:


> nice one...I am also waiting for CO allocation... lodged visa on 22May. Called DIBP yesterday and got standard reply.... wait for few more weeks...


Wish you a good luck...!


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> Wish you a good luck...!


Thanks Buddy


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*CO allocation .*

Any of the June babies got CO allocated or contacted by CO ?


----------



## bhupinder sekhon (Jun 18, 2015)

Please post spread sheet link!!


----------



## neo89 (Jun 13, 2015)

vijendra said:


> You didn't score points for work experience?


No I didn't score points for work experience.. I have total 3 years and 7 months experience in IT out of which ACS deducted 2 years of experience


----------



## IA VET (Jul 12, 2015)

neo89 said:


> vijendra said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't score points for work experience?
> ...


What's the reason of deducting 2 years in your experience? May i know if you dont mind.

thanks!


----------



## htsunil (Jul 1, 2015)

I guess still no luck for June applicant


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Yes....Still there is no friction on June Applications...Hoping to here some good news by July Last week or August first week...(FingersCrossed) 

Status_Waiting for CO (Loadged on June 8th)...


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

bhupinder sekhon said:


> please post spread sheet link!!


link lies on the first page of this thread posted by raju sharma


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

We need to chill.. Just wait till the end of this month. We will start getting news/grants/co contacts for june candidates. Furthermore, as per the border website their standard time is 3 months, so just relax....


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

I want grant during next week or next to next week


----------



## vanabhpbr (May 25, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> I want grant during next week or next to next week


WHY ARE YOU LOOKING FOR A GRANT BY NEXT WEEK ITSELF?


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

because then I have to give resignation and serve notice period you know


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Alena123 said:


> because then I have to give resignation and serve notice period you know


lol..Guess what....I'm already on notice period and 8th is my last day...


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> lol..Guess what....I'm already on notice period and 8th is my last day...


That takes lot of guts to do that...I want to do that everyday..

Hoping to get the grant in couple of weeks so that I can start notice Period :fingerscrossed:


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> lol..Guess what....I'm already on notice period and 8th is my last day...


Ansh that's a gutsy move buddy

Are you offshore or onshore.?


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> lol..Guess what....I'm already on notice period and 8th is my last day...


Omg How can you do that!!!

I want to resign but then I wonder that if visa got delayed by 1-2 months, what will I do :confused2: 

99% you should get visa by 8th, :fingerscrossed: 

When do you plan to fly to Sydney


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Raghuveer CH said:


> That takes lot of guts to do that...I want to do that everyday..
> 
> Hoping to get the grant in couple of weeks so that I can start notice Period :fingerscrossed:


You're right it did take me a lot of guts or I should say nuts to resign even before I have recieved visa...however, I am just trying to be optimistic..
probably thats the heights of being positive..hehe


----------



## sandysamra (Jan 30, 2015)

*June grant*

hey buckle up guys, one June applicant (5th June lodge) from 189 gang got the grant today! seems like we are not far behind :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Sandysamra, 

Who got the visa grant applied on 5 the June. Please tell us the details on from where you got the details.


----------



## sandysamra (Jan 30, 2015)

dineshngct said:


> Hi Sandysamra,
> 
> Who got the visa grant applied on 5 the June. Please tell us the details on from where you got the details.


McCheater got the grant. Details on this link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-526.html


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

sandysamra said:


> hey buckle up guys, one June applicant (5th June lodge) from 189 gang got the grant today! seems like we are not far behind :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


from where you have got this piece of info sandysamra.. however its kind of relieving yet suspicious...


----------



## sandysamra (Jan 30, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> from where you have got this piece of info sandysamra.. however its kind of relieving yet suspicious...


hey! follow this link pls: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-526.html


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

:confused2:


sandysamra said:


> hey! follow this link pls: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/637338-189-visa-lodge-2015-gang-526.html


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

All the best to all June applicants


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

As per 189 Visa Lodge 2015 Gang thread, they started June applicants


----------



## neo89 (Jun 13, 2015)

IA VET said:


> What's the reason of deducting 2 years in your experience? May i know if you dont mind.
> 
> thanks!


I don't know..according to my agent, in category 261313 the first 2 years are considered as an eligibility criteria and cannot be used to claim points.


----------



## ils (Jul 18, 2015)

*form 1221*

hi all ,

I have applied for visa 190 in June 2015, can anybody help me what is form 1221 and has anybody filled it???


----------



## ils (Jul 18, 2015)

rajusharma said:


> All the best to all June applicants


 thank you all, the best


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Refer to my following post for pointers.


*FORM 1221...why and when?*




ils said:


> hi all ,
> 
> I have applied for visa 190 in June 2015, can anybody help me what is form 1221 and has anybody filled it???


----------



## call2ganesh78 (Jul 14, 2015)

To my knowledge, Form 1221 is only required incase sought by CO. So, frontload only Form 80 to expedite the process.


----------



## call2ganesh78 (Jul 14, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> We need to chill.. Just wait till the end of this month. We will start getting news/grants/co contacts for june candidates. Furthermore, as per the border website their standard time is 3 months, so just relax....



Hopeful to get the Visa grant in next couple of weeks. My visa launch date 09 Jun 15.

Ganesh


----------



## call2ganesh78 (Jul 14, 2015)

Anitha Rengachari said:


> HI,
> 
> Please let me know if there will be any interview kind of call before allocating case officer.
> Any new thing introduced from july 2015. Anyone have any idea, please share as soon as possible.
> Thanks.


Its applicable on case-to-case basis. Not a generic thumb rule. So be positive and hope for the best.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

call2ganesh78 said:


> Its applicable on case-to-case basis. Not a generic thumb rule. So be positive and hope for the best.:fingerscrossed:


I also have applied in Jun 8th and filling up form 1221. I had intension to upload but now thinking to wait till CO asks for it. I am hopeful to get golden email in couple os weeks time. 
Regards, and


----------



## yanda (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi, any June applicant has good news today?
I lodged my application on 3rd June and heard nothing from them until now. I'm kinda nervous since seeing the 5th June 189 guy who has the same point, same occupation as me got the grant before me eventhough they say 190 has priority over 189??


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello yanda!
Dnt get nervous.You will get what you deserve best. Just be optimistic and stay blessed.


----------



## yanda (Jul 3, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> Hello yanda!
> Dnt get nervous.You will get what you deserve best. Just be optimistic and stay blessed.


 I don't want to be a whiny but since i have work experience waiver for visa 190 due to my current employment in Australia amd I'm gonna have a performance assessment from my company in next two days, i am so scared that if i wasn't survive that assessment, what would happen to my visa process??? So much stress and pressure...


----------



## onlyjoy (Jul 10, 2015)

Guys,
If you have applied in June and are becoming restless then think of my condition who had applied for EOI on 31st March 2015 with 60 points.(261111) 
Please have patience. As have been mentioned by many experts in our forum there is considerable backlogs. 
Let them clear those..


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

yanda said:


> Hi, any June applicant has good news today?
> I lodged my application on 3rd June and heard nothing from them until now. I'm kinda nervous since seeing the 5th June 189 guy who has the same point, same occupation as me got the grant before me eventhough they say 190 has priority over 189??


did you up front load all the documents


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

yanda said:


> I don't want to be a whiny but since i have work experience waiver for visa 190 due to my current employment in Australia amd I'm gonna have a performance assessment from my company in next two days, i am so scared that if i wasn't survive that assessment, what would happen to my visa process??? So much stress and pressure...


 Everything will be fine. just relax and pray.


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

got direct grant today


----------



## yanda (Jul 3, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> did you up front load all the documents


 I have already uploaded everything except form 80. Many of my friends from high risk countries had direct grant without form 80 so i would submit it when requested from CO


----------



## desideep (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi friends this is my info, i am waiting for the invite.


Subclass: 190
ACS Applied 18.11.2013 Result 13.02.14
ACS + experience considered after Nov 2007
ANZSCO Code: 262113
Ilets 22.11.2014 R9,L8,S7.5,W7- Overall 8
EOI Updated 30July
SA Nomination Applied: 06-07-2015


----------



## sgthushara (Jun 5, 2015)

+ve outcome SA from Eng. Aus 16 july 2015

I submited EOI 16th July 2015

waiting from invitation from NSW


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

salman_bhai said:


> got direct grant today


Cnngrats Salman. ..very god news.

Did you ever call them.?


----------



## sgthushara (Jun 5, 2015)

salman_bhai said:


> got direct grant today


Please tell me how 55 pts calculated



I submitted EOI and waiting for invitation.
Age 30
degree 15
work exp 10


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

salman_bhai said:


> got direct grant today


Salman bhai, congrats. 
when did you lodge your visa?


----------



## IA VET (Jul 12, 2015)

onlyjoy said:


> Guys,
> If you have applied in June and are becoming restless then think of my condition who had applied for EOI on 31st March 2015 with 60 points.(261111)
> Please have patience. As have been mentioned by many experts in our forum there is considerable backlogs.
> Let them clear those..


What visa type did you apply?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

salman_bhai said:


> got direct grant today


Congrats Bhai , did you front load form 80 and how many points your claiming for work


----------



## htsunil (Jul 1, 2015)

Pls give me phone no to call. Let me enquire...


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

salman_bhai said:


> got direct grant today


salmaan sir, congratulations to you. May god bless you.


----------



## IA VET (Jul 12, 2015)

sgthushara said:


> salman_bhai said:
> 
> 
> > got direct grant today
> ...



What skills you applied and what state?


----------



## IA VET (Jul 12, 2015)

salman_bhai said:


> got direct grant today
> 
> congrats salman!
> Timeline please..
> ...


----------



## yanda (Jul 3, 2015)

omg i just receive the golden email!!!!

Thank you guys very much for all the supports. This website is such a wonderful community.

FYI, my timeline is external auditor,EOI lodged on 23/5/15 with 60pts, invitation on 2/6/15, application lodged on 3/6/15, front load everything except form 80.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

yanda said:


> omg i just receive the golden email!!!!
> 
> Thank you guys very much for all the supports. This website is such a wonderful community.
> 
> FYI, my timeline is external auditor,EOI lodged on 23/5/15 with 60pts, invitation on 2/6/15, application lodged on 3/6/15, front load everything except form 80.


Awesome body congrats . Are you on-shore and called CO anytime ? Did you front load your CV ? Is it Brisbane or Adelaide team CO


----------



## yanda (Jul 3, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Awesome body congrats . Are you on-shore and called CO anytime ? Did you front load your CV ? Is it Brisbane or Adelaide team CO


I got direct grant so don't know which team processed my application. I didn't uploaded my CV and only contacted the Brisbane team once but at that time the call operator told me to wait and no CO allocated yet


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations Yanda.



yanda said:


> omg i just receive the golden email!!!!
> 
> Thank you guys very much for all the supports. This website is such a wonderful community.
> 
> FYI, my timeline is external auditor,EOI lodged on 23/5/15 with 60pts, invitation on 2/6/15, application lodged on 3/6/15, front load everything except form 80.


----------



## salman_bhai (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone for help in every phase of the process...here are details

NSW sponsorship,
visa applied on 22 May, 
Analyst Programmer, 
education 15, 
age 30 and
PTE-A 10 points.


----------



## OZmonk (Jul 20, 2015)

*261111*

Hello all,

I am new to this forum and have gone through the posts and would like to thank you all for giving and sharing these information which are so helpful to applicants like me.

I am 31, BSc IT with 9 years of experience. I believe i fall into 261111 category. 
I just wanted to know that is there any interview that i need to face with ACS during my assessment.

Please help. Gratitude.


----------



## joace (Jul 9, 2015)

OZmonk said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and have gone through the posts and would like to thank you all for giving and sharing these information which are so helpful to applicants like me.
> 
> ...


As I know, ACS assess your working experience just based on the document evidence you have provided. They may call you or your reference person to verify the true and accurate background, but not like an interview.


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

apatnia said:


> Ansh that's a gutsy move buddy
> 
> Are you offshore or onshore.?


Hey Amit..
I am offshore...and guess what...I have recieved direct grant today...!!!..lane:
Wish you all the luck for your grant..


Thanks,
Ansh


----------



## joace (Jul 9, 2015)

salman_bhai said:


> Thanks everyone for help in every phase of the process...here are details
> 
> NSW sponsorship,
> visa applied on 22 May,
> ...


Congrats mate! CO still worked on weekend, it's amazing!


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> Hey Amit..
> I am offshore...and guess what...I have recieved direct grant today...!!!..lane:
> Wish you all the luck for your grant..
> 
> ...


Hey Ansh 

That's great news mate....

Wish you all the best.

Hurray! !!!

Amit


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello peeps..!!

Let me share that happiness for which all of us are striving for...with god's grace I have recieved direct grant today...and it gives me immense pleasure to thank each one of you for sharing their timelines and supporting all through the process..!!
I wish all of you the best of your luck. I'm pretty sure that majority of June applicants will recieve their grants by the end of this month..so be ready and the most important..be positive..and soon you will land there...

Thanks,
Ansh


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Congratulations to all who got the grants already. 
I applied on June 3. Still waiting for CO. No luck yet : (

Thanks, 
Iftekhar

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

apatnia said:


> Hey Ansh
> 
> That's great news mate....
> 
> ...


Thanks heeps..!


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

ansh07 said:


> hello peeps..!!
> 
> Let me share that happiness for which all of us are striving for...with god's grace i have recieved direct grant today...and it gives me immense pleasure to thank each one of you for sharing their timelines and supporting all through the process..!!
> I wish all of you the best of your luck. I'm pretty sure that majority of june applicants will recieve their grants by the end of this month..so be ready and the most important..be positive..and soon you will land there...
> ...


yes , cool , congrats..... God u r great.. Happy for u ansh especially because u had resigned ur job and god kept your faith. Very happy and see his grace works....


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Congrats Ansh.

Good to see June applicants started getting grants....Hoping to get my grant by end of this month.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

BTW I have lodged mine on 8th Jun


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> Hello peeps..!! Let me share that happiness for which all of us are striving for...with god's grace I have recieved direct grant today...and it gives me immense pleasure to thank each one of you for sharing their timelines and supporting all through the process..!! I wish all of you the best of your luck. I'm pretty sure that majority of June applicants will recieve their grants by the end of this month..so be ready and the most important..be positive..and soon you will land there... Thanks, Ansh


Congratulations Ansh . When did you lodge your visa?


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

iftekhar109 said:


> congratulations to all who got the grants already.
> I applied on june 3. Still waiting for co. No luck yet : (
> 
> thanks,
> ...


hey iftekhar ,

dnt worry brother. Stay positive.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ansh07 said:


> Hello peeps..!!
> 
> Let me share that happiness for which all of us are striving for...with god's grace I have recieved direct grant today...and it gives me immense pleasure to thank each one of you for sharing their timelines and supporting all through the process..!!
> I wish all of you the best of your luck. I'm pretty sure that majority of June applicants will recieve their grants by the end of this month..so be ready and the most important..be positive..and soon you will land there...
> ...


Congrats buddy . Did you front load form 80 and how many points you are claiming for work . Did you called them .


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

rajusharma said:


> congratulations ansh . When did you lodge your visa?


hello raju sharma ji

he lodged on 3rd june. Be prepared you too may get the good news in a day or two


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

Congrats Ansh, Yanda & Salman bhai... What an awesome news to begin the week with. All the June applicants can now expect their grants pretty soon... Finger crossed....


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> hello raju sharma ji he lodged on 3rd june. Be prepared you too may get the good news in a day or two


Thank you Hardeep


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> hey iftekhar ,
> 
> dnt worry brother. Stay positive.


Thanks Hardeep. Keep me in ur prayer, brother. I pray and hope all of us will get the grants soon.

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> Hello peeps..!!
> 
> Let me share that happiness for which all of us are striving for...with god's grace I have recieved direct grant today...and it gives me immense pleasure to thank each one of you for sharing their timelines and supporting all through the process..!!
> I wish all of you the best of your luck. I'm pretty sure that majority of June applicants will recieve their grants by the end of this month..so be ready and the most important..be positive..and soon you will land there...
> ...



Once again congrats Ansh..Couple of questions:

Did you claimed any points for work experience ?
Did you front loaded Form 80 or 1221 ?


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Once again congrats Ansh..Couple of questions:
> 
> Did you claimed any points for work experience ?
> Did you front loaded Form 80 or 1221 ?


Thanks,

So I did front load my PCC and Medicals...I'm not sure about form 80 and 1221 as I used an agent to do it for me. 
To give you a glance of my pro:

I am 4 yr exp IT guy..single..and did not claimed any points for work.

Hope that helps..


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

HARDEEP said:


> hello raju sharma ji
> 
> he lodged on 3rd june. Be prepared you too may get the good news in a day or two


Exactly...
your inbox can pop with grant any time soon...stay all set..


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Congrats buddy . Did you front load form 80 and how many points you are claiming for work . Did you called them .


I did not call them..my consultant helped me in processing my application..not sure about form 80..however, I did give PCC and MED prior to CO got allocated.

Wish you success in your application..


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

Ansh07 said:


> Hello peeps..!!
> 
> Let me share that happiness for which all of us are striving for...with god's grace I have recieved direct grant today...and it gives me immense pleasure to thank each one of you for sharing their timelines and supporting all through the process..!!
> I wish all of you the best of your luck. I'm pretty sure that majority of June applicants will recieve their grants by the end of this month..so be ready and the most important..be positive..and soon you will land there...
> ...


Thanks for sharing the great news Ansh !

This was most hopeful message for all june applicants of 190 visa ! 

GOD Bless all !


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

I am very sure that ielts score and work experience does count. If your competent only then your application may be in waiting.

More work experience you have and more could be the wait...

So far this is what I can deduce from the way grants have been flowing....

Congrats to all who got grants today..


----------



## OZmonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Congratulations to all for the Grant and a new beginning of life...cheers


----------



## OZmonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello,

Thanks for the response. 
Also, i need some expert advice on some concern. 

My Graduation is in Bsc IT with 9 years of experience into the same sector. Also, the designation is Business Analyst - Technology & solutions. I just want to confirm that m category would be 261111 or not. I have checked the duties mentioned for 261111 and it matches almost 80%. I just wanted to double check if i am not making any mistake by chosing this category. 

Please help.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> Hello peeps..!!
> 
> Let me share that happiness for which all of us are striving for...with god's grace I have recieved direct grant today...and it gives me immense pleasure to thank each one of you for sharing their timelines and supporting all through the process..!!
> I wish all of you the best of your luck. I'm pretty sure that majority of June applicants will recieve their grants by the end of this month..so be ready and the most important..be positive..and soon you will land there...
> ...


_Great news mate... hearty congratulations... wish you a happy life at Australia...!!!
_


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Any grant today for June applicants?


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Congrats to all the folks who got grants. It really feels great to see guys who submitted in June are getting grants.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## Rambo1610 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Got my grant )))*




rajusharma said:


> Any grant today for June applicants?


:eek2:
Hi guys.... i got my grant few minutes back... direct grant. feeling very happy n relieved. thanks a lot for all your support and valuable information. Good luck to all who are waiting.. its around the corner. thanks guys.

Rambo

Lodge date:2/6/2015
direct grant.
front loaded everything including 80 n 1221.
grant:21/7/2015
age:30
ielts:10
bachelors:15
55+5... developer programmer


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Rambo1610 said:


> :eek2:
> Hi guys.... i got my grant few minutes back... direct grant. feeling very happy n relieved. thanks a lot for all your support and valuable information. Good luck to all who are waiting.. its around the corner. thanks guys.
> 
> Rambo
> ...


Congratulations Rambo...Enjoy your day.


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Congratulations Rambo  Great news.



Rambo1610 said:


> :eek2:
> Hi guys.... i got my grant few minutes back... direct grant. feeling very happy n relieved. thanks a lot for all your support and valuable information. Good luck to all who are waiting.. its around the corner. thanks guys.
> 
> Rambo
> ...


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Rambo1610 said:


> :eek2:
> Hi guys.... i got my grant few minutes back... direct grant. feeling very happy n relieved. thanks a lot for all your support and valuable information. Good luck to all who are waiting.. its around the corner. thanks guys.
> 
> Rambo
> ...


Congratulations!! All the best for the upcoming plans to travel. What's your Initial Entry Date?


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Rambo1610 said:


> :eek2:
> Hi guys.... i got my grant few minutes back... direct grant. feeling very happy n relieved. thanks a lot for all your support and valuable information. Good luck to all who are waiting.. its around the corner. thanks guys.
> 
> Rambo
> ...


Congratulations mate.....


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Rambo1610 said:


> :eek2:
> Hi guys.... i got my grant few minutes back... direct grant. feeling very happy n relieved. thanks a lot for all your support and valuable information. Good luck to all who are waiting.. its around the corner. thanks guys.
> 
> Rambo
> ...


Many Congratulations mate.... Good luck for next steps.....


----------



## Rambo1610 (Oct 9, 2014)

rajusharma said:


> Congratulations Rambo  Great news.


Raju.. u should be getting it max tomo morning... all the best )))


----------



## Rambo1610 (Oct 9, 2014)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Congratulations!! All the best for the upcoming plans to travel. What's your Initial Entry Date?


i am already here buddy.. so initial date for me.

rambo


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Congratz Rambo..All the very best ...


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Rambo1610 said:


> i am already here buddy.. so initial date for me.
> 
> rambo


Oh okay!! I thought you are an offshore applicant.


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello guys,

I have a doubt. After getting the grant email, do we need to attend a visa interview or any kind of visa stamping? Else the grant letter is fine and visa stamping will be made on arrival?

Appreciate your comments.

Thanks
Uday


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

Rambo1610 said:


> :eek2:
> Hi guys.... i got my grant few minutes back... direct grant. feeling very happy n relieved. thanks a lot for all your support and valuable information. Good luck to all who are waiting.. its around the corner. thanks guys.
> 
> Rambo
> ...


Congrats Rambo... Awesome news....


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

Rambo1610 said:


> :eek2:
> Hi guys.... i got my grant few minutes back... direct grant. feeling very happy n relieved. thanks a lot for all your support and valuable information. Good luck to all who are waiting.. its around the corner. thanks guys.
> 
> Rambo
> ...


Congrats Rambo... Cheerzzz


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

Rambo1610 said:


> :eek2:
> Hi guys.... i got my grant few minutes back... direct grant. feeling very happy n relieved. thanks a lot for all your support and valuable information. Good luck to all who are waiting.. its around the corner. thanks guys.
> 
> Rambo
> ...


Heartiest Congratulations Rambo !
New Journey Starts here on.....
Wish you the best of luck. May God bless you.


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a doubt. After getting the grant email, do we need to attend a visa interview or any kind of visa stamping? Else the grant letter is fine and visa stamping will be made on arrival?
> 
> ...


Grant Letter alone is enough. No need of visa labels. Please refer the border website for more clarifications on this.


----------



## OZmonk (Jul 20, 2015)

my score shows that i have 75 points. 
I should apply in 189 or 190 visa? As 190 adds 5 extra points but again with a condition. 
And have heard that 189 visa process takes a long time. 

What visa should i opt ? 

Please help. Thanks.


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

OZmonk said:


> my score shows that i have 75 points.
> I should apply in 189 or 190 visa? As 190 adds 5 extra points but again with a condition.
> And have heard that 189 visa process takes a long time.
> 
> ...


Go for 189 Visa . You will have all freedom to live and work anywhere you like. And it does not take much time even. And suppose if it even takes 1-2 weeks more, then also there is no harm in it. You will have not any binding to live in the specific state for *TWO* years.


----------



## joace (Jul 9, 2015)

OZmonk said:


> my score shows that i have 75 points.
> I should apply in 189 or 190 visa? As 190 adds 5 extra points but again with a condition.
> And have heard that 189 visa process takes a long time.
> 
> ...


Your 75 point is high enough to receive an invitation very soon, 189 is absolutely the first option as no any living place restriction in the first 2 years after landing. Also, no additional cost on sponsorship application for some states.


----------



## OZmonk (Jul 20, 2015)

*Visa Intake*

Thanks a lot for the response. 

Also would like to know that i have seen some post in this forum which talks about the intake month of 189 and 190 visa. From where i can get this information ? 
Is there any website or link from where i can get these details ? 
Sorry for this naive question but as i am planning to put up the PR application by myself i just want to make sure that i am on right track and not making any mistakes.

Thanks again for the quick response.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

SreeSam said:


> Hello all...
> 
> Like most of them has done, I also called DIBP  Got a reply asking to wait......
> CO has not been allocated yet...
> ...


Hi buddy looking at your signature you should be allocated CO , did you front load all the documents including form 80.


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Hi buddy looking at your signature you should be allocated CO , did you front load all the documents including form 80.


Any idea, till what date CO's have been allocated ?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

rohitszone said:


> Any idea, till what date CO's have been allocated ?


looking at the overall trend observation they running with 1st week of june . It depends whether you have front loaded all the documents or not ...


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

By the grace of Almighty ALLAH, I got the direct grant for me, wife n daughter this morning.
I thank you all for all the support you all have given. I wish all others best of luck. 

Regards
Iftekhar

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

iftekhar109 said:


> Thanks Hardeep. Keep me in ur prayer, brother. I pray and hope all of us will get the grants soon.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Aslaam Alekum Iftekhar Bhai jaan

Aith the grace of Allah you got the grant. Congratulations brother, best of luck for your future journey brother. I m happy for you, for all ....


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> Aslaam Alekum Iftekhar Bhai jaan
> 
> Aith the grace of Allah you got the grant. Congratulations brother, best of luck for your future journey brother. I m happy for you, for all ....


Walikumus Salam Hardeep brother.

Thanks a ton bro. I hope and pray that all people here will get the grants. This forum has given me a lot from February 2015 since i started my process. I didn't have the extra money to hire an agent n this forum is like a gem to me. 
I thank you all from my heart : )

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

iftekhar109 said:


> By the grace of Almighty ALLAH, I got the direct grant for me, wife n daughter this morning.
> I thank you all for all the support you all have given. I wish all others best of luck.
> 
> Regards
> ...


Brother Iftekhar, 
Many congratulations... Best of luck for future endeavors... Waiting my grant as well. 8th jun applicant. 

Regards,


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> Brother Iftekhar,
> Many congratulations... Best of luck for future endeavors... Waiting my grant as well. 8th jun applicant.
> 
> Regards,


Congratulations Iftekhar..

Even I am June 8th applicant waiting for grant :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks guys, 

Best of luck Qimtiaz n Raghubir. Your's ones are waiting : )

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## mimi2 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi, 
I have applied foe visa on 15 June 2015. Asked for medicals on 11 July 2014. I'll be doing that on 24th IA. Kindly tell me is this the last step ? as so far things have moved pretty smoothly for me.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

mimi2 said:


> Hi,
> I have applied foe visa on 15 June 2015. Asked for medicals on 11 July 2014. I'll be doing that on 24th IA. Kindly tell me is this the last step ? as so far things have moved pretty smoothly for me.


great that's pretty fast did you front load form 80 and PCC upfront ?are you an on-shore guy


----------



## mimi2 (Jul 21, 2015)

yup Andrew, everything is done except for medicals. no I m off shore but getting really anxious nwdays.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

mimi2 said:


> yup Andrew, everything is done except for medicals. no I m off shore but getting really anxious nwdays.


are you allocated to Brisbane or Adelaide ?


----------



## htsunil (Jul 1, 2015)

Granting visa for June applicants are slow!!! any reason? Pls share


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

htsunil said:


> Granting visa for June applicants are slow!!! any reason? Pls share


They still might have some backlog i guess. and June applications hasnt crossed 60 days yet. So there is no point in worrying right now . If you have crossed say 90 days / 120 days, then you may worry and call DIBP. Patience is the name of the game.


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

mimi2 said:


> Hi,
> I have applied foe visa on 15 June 2015. Asked for medicals on 11 July 2014. I'll be doing that on 24th IA. Kindly tell me is this the last step ? as so far things have moved pretty smoothly for me.


Very fast process dude... We are waiting for response from DIBP as Jun 8 applicant... Best of luck for remaining process.....


----------



## htsunil (Jul 1, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> Very fast process dude... We are waiting for response from DIBP as Jun 8 applicant... Best of luck for remaining process.....


Did 8/Jun application processed? :confused2:


----------



## asifameer (Jul 22, 2015)

My profession Web/Graphic Designer is not listed, i cant go to Australia


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Applied 190 (VIC) Visa (Software Engineer) on 21-May-2015
Received CO email on 30-June-2015 to Submit Medical+PCC
Submitted PCC+Medical and replied to CO on 17-July-2015

No update after that. This means that now they don't need any other docs?

Should I call them? I don't have CO direct number.


----------



## mimi2 (Jul 21, 2015)

i am hoping for Adelaide


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Shiv,
CO might be assessing your application, based on documents you provided.
You might get direct grant or CO can come back and request for more information/Documents based on assessment.

Regards
Lalit



Shiv11 said:


> Applied 190 (VIC) Visa (Software Engineer) on 21-May-2015
> Received CO email on 30-June-2015 to Submit Medical+PCC
> Submitted PCC+Medical and replied to CO on 17-July-2015
> 
> ...


----------



## mimi2 (Jul 21, 2015)

asifameer said:


> My profession Web/Graphic Designer is not listed, i cant go to Australia


Did you checked state sponsored occupation lists ?


----------



## ils (Jul 18, 2015)

Ansh07 said:


> Hello peeps..!!
> 
> Let me share that happiness for which all of us are striving for...with god's grace I have recieved direct grant today...and it gives me immense pleasure to thank each one of you for sharing their timelines and supporting all through the process..!!
> I wish all of you the best of your luck. I'm pretty sure that majority of June applicants will recieve their grants by the end of this month..so be ready and the most important..be positive..and soon you will land there...
> ...


hey ansh
congo........I jus wanna understand what is a direct grant???
cheers mate>>>>


----------



## BARDIYA (Oct 7, 2013)

mimi2 said:


> i am hoping for Adelaide


Hey.. what is your occupation and which state u applied for?? Thanks


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi guys...Any grants today for June applicants??


----------



## sandysamra (Jan 30, 2015)

hey guys, got the grant. Thanks to all of you here. Reading the posts and taking guidance and strength from the kind words said here kept me going.:hail: I didn't call immi nor did they assign me a CO.


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

sandysamra said:


> hey guys, got the grant. Thanks to all of you here. Reading the posts and taking guidance and strength from the kind words said here kept me going.:hail: I didn't call immi nor did they assign me a CO.


hi sandy. congratulations brother.

May all of us get grants sooooooooooooon.

Stay Blessed and best wishes for journey ahead.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

sandysamra said:


> hey guys, got the grant. Thanks to all of you here. Reading the posts and taking guidance and strength from the kind words said here kept me going.:hail: I didn't call immi nor did they assign me a CO.


awesome bro , when lodge your visa , have you front load all the documents including form 80/1221


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats SAndy.
Best of luck for next step .......... > Australiaaaaa 


sandysamra said:


> hey guys, got the grant. Thanks to all of you here. Reading the posts and taking guidance and strength from the kind words said here kept me going.:hail: I didn't call immi nor did they assign me a CO.


----------



## sandysamra (Jan 30, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> hi sandy. congratulations brother.
> 
> May all of us get grants sooooooooooooon.
> 
> Stay Blessed and best wishes for journey ahead.





andrew64 said:


> awesome bro , when lodge your visa , have you front load all the documents including form 80/1221


THank you Hardeep and andrew64. Wishing you guys a speedy grant. 

andrew64, i frontloaded everything along with form 80. Did not upload 1221 though.


Just as an FYI, I'm a sister


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

sandysamra said:


> hey guys, got the grant. Thanks to all of you here. Reading the posts and taking guidance and strength from the kind words said here kept me going.:hail: I didn't call immi nor did they assign me a CO.




Hey Sandy, Congrats on your visa grant & All the best... 

I have also applied on Jun 6, 2015 So, I am damn excited now... Hope it comes soon.... fingers crossed


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

sandysamra said:


> hey guys, got the grant. Thanks to all of you here. Reading the posts and taking guidance and strength from the kind words said here kept me going.:hail: I didn't call immi nor did they assign me a CO.


Many Congratulations 

Time for celebrations!!


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

sandysamra said:


> THank you Hardeep and andrew64. Wishing you guys a speedy grant.
> 
> andrew64, i frontloaded everything along with form 80. Did not upload 1221 though.
> 
> ...


really coooooooool..... i m sister.................... hahahahahahahahahahahaha...... ok sister.


----------



## mimi2 (Jul 21, 2015)

249112 - Education Reviewer | VETASSES Applied 8 February 2015| Positive 7 May2015 | EOI Submitted (190) 20 May2015 | SA SS Submitted 20-MAY-2015 |Sponsorship Approval :3 June-2015 | Visa Lodged: 15 June 2015| Form 80 /1221 Front loaded |PCC: 19 June 2105 |Medicals: to be done on 24 July 2015 | CO ::noidea:?????| Grant ::scared::scared::fingerscrossed:


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

sandysamra said:


> THank you Hardeep and andrew64. Wishing you guys a speedy grant.
> 
> andrew64, i frontloaded everything along with form 80. Did not upload 1221 though.
> 
> ...


Congratulations ma'am!! And all the best!!


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

sandysamra said:


> hey guys, got the grant. Thanks to all of you here. Reading the posts and taking guidance and strength from the kind words said here kept me going.:hail: I didn't call immi nor did they assign me a CO.


Many Congratulations Sister, best of luck for future endeavors..... 

8th june Applicant

Regards


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

sandysamra said:


> hey guys, got the grant. Thanks to all of you here. Reading the posts and taking guidance and strength from the kind words said here kept me going.:hail: I didn't call immi nor did they assign me a CO.


Congratulations sandy!

Nice to hear that! Hope the rest of us also receive our grants soon.

BR//
June 30th applicant


----------



## sizzling210 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Guys ,

Today is my turn to say that i have received Grant mails for me and my spouse . Finally my wait is over and a Big Thanks to all of the forum members which helped me in analyzing my processing time .
All the best to who are waiting for their Golden mails and they are on their way 

Here is my timeline :

EOI Lodged for VIC 190 (261312 - Developer Programmer) : 22 May 2015

Invitation received for 190 : 26 May 2015

Visa Lodged : 30 May 2015 

All docs Uploaded by June 15 2015 (including 80 , 1221 for both me and my spouse )

1st call to DIBP : Called Adeliade team on 20 Jul 2015 - advised application is allocated but not assessed
2nd call to DIBP : called Adeliade team on 21 Jul 2015 - same reply but advised i may hear by end of this week 

Finally Direct Grant on 23-Jul - 2015 7:55 AM IST .( Application status remained " Application received " even 5 mins before my grants


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello guys
I had lodged my NSW 190 visa application on 30th June. Uploaded my PCC and medicals upfront. 
However I have neither uploaded my form 80 nor 1221.
I'm planning to upload my form 80 this week. I'd like to know whether uploading the form 80 would affect my application submitted date?


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

Congratulations, what's the status post Grant arrival 



sizzling210 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Today is my turn to say that i have received Grant mails for me and my spouse . Finally my wait is over and a Big Thanks to all of the forum members which helped me in analyzing my processing time .
> All the best to who are waiting for their Golden mails and they are on their way
> ...


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

sizzling210 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Today is my turn to say that i have received Grant mails for me and my spouse . Finally my wait is over and a Big Thanks to all of the forum members which helped me in analyzing my processing time .
> All the best to who are waiting for their Golden mails and they are on their way
> ...


Congrats buddy , can you share the phone number you called and whether it is Adelaide or Brisbane .


----------



## sizzling210 (Jul 23, 2015)

rohitszone said:


> Congratulations, what's the status post Grant arrival


Its " Finalized " 



andrew64 said:


> Congrats buddy , can you share the phone number you called and whether it is Adelaide or Brisbane .


Thank U andrew64 

Below are the contact numbers which i have 

GSM Brisbane 61 731367000 

GSM Adelaide 61 874 217 163


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

sandysamra said:


> THank you Hardeep and andrew64. Wishing you guys a speedy grant.
> 
> andrew64, i frontloaded everything along with form 80. Did not upload 1221 though.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Sandysamra!!


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

sizzling210 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Today is my turn to say that i have received Grant mails for me and my spouse . Finally my wait is over and a Big Thanks to all of the forum members which helped me in analyzing my processing time .
> All the best to who are waiting for their Golden mails and they are on their way
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

HARDEEP said:


> Grant Letter alone is enough. No need of visa labels. Please refer the border website for more clarifications on this.


Thanks Hardeep. I read that but somehow got confused about how could they allow with a grant letter


----------



## newleg (Jun 24, 2014)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Congratulations!!


Congratulations to those who got the grant! May I know if we need to fill up form 80 in handwritting? or can we just type and print it out?

thanks!


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

newleg said:


> Congratulations to those who got the grant! May I know if we need to fill up form 80 in handwritting? or can we just type and print it out?
> 
> thanks!


Its mentioned on form 80 to use black pen however people used other way too that is they uploaded the typed form but the last page signed and scanned and merged with the typed form. They got grant with that too. So no harm in typing. 
So its your wish whether to send handwritten form or typed one. Both ways its ok.


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

newleg said:


> Congratulations to those who got the grant! May I know if we need to fill up form 80 in handwritting? or can we just type and print it out?
> 
> thanks!


Typed one is better, as it helps avoid ambiguity of answers due to legibility issues of handwriting.


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

sandysamra said:


> hey guys, got the grant. Thanks to all of you here. Reading the posts and taking guidance and strength from the kind words said here kept me going.:hail: I didn't call immi nor did they assign me a CO.


Hi sandysamra,

Congratulations. Did you claim points for work experience? If yes, how many?

Regards,
Ankit


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Guys, has anyone received the grant today?


----------



## sandysamra (Jan 30, 2015)

Aussiland said:


> Hey Sandy, Congrats on your visa grant & All the best...
> 
> 
> I have also applied on Jun 6, 2015 So, I am damn excited now... Hope it comes soon.... fingers crossed


Thanks you Aussiland! Wish you a speedy grant 



rohitszone said:


> Many Congratulations
> 
> Time for celebrations!!


Thank you rohitszone 



jelli-kallu said:


> Congratulations ma'am!! And all the best!!


Thank you jelli-kallu 



qimtiaz said:


> Many Congratulations Sister, best of luck for future endeavors.....
> 
> 8th june Applicant
> 
> Regards


Thanks qimtiaz! wish you a speedy grant 




sriramvemuri said:


> Congratulations sandy!
> 
> Nice to hear that! Hope the rest of us also receive our grants soon.
> 
> ...


Thank you sriramvemuri! Hope everyone gets the grant lightening fast 

:angel::angel:


----------



## sandysamra (Jan 30, 2015)

ankit.a said:


> Hi sandysamra,
> 
> Congratulations. Did you claim points for work experience? If yes, how many?
> 
> ...


Hey ankit, Thank you so much. I claimed points for 5 years of work exp.


----------



## neo89 (Jun 13, 2015)

iftekhar109 said:


> Walikumus Salam Hardeep brother.
> 
> Thanks a ton bro. I hope and pray that all people here will get the grants. This forum has given me a lot from February 2015 since i started my process. I didn't have the extra money to hire an agent n this forum is like a gem to me.
> I thank you all from my heart : )
> ...


Congrts for your grant and wish you all the best for your future
Can you please let me know how many points did you claim in your EOI?


----------



## VaK (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi,

Can someone please shed some light and provide guidance? Below is my case detail -

Lodged EOI for NSW Subclass 190 ICT business Analyst with 60 point on March 8th, 2015. It's been over 4 months and I haven't received any response yet?

Any idea how long should I wait? Any hopes still to get my EOI approved?

Regards,


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

VaK said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please shed some light and provide guidance? Below is my case detail -
> 
> ...


This thread is not relevant to your question.. Someone already answered your question in relevant thread....

Mine 261313 June,10 applicant..all docs uploaded, not sure about form 80 hence didn't upload, Fingers crossed...


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

neo89 said:


> Congrts for your grant and wish you all the best for your future
> Can you please let me know how many points did you claim in your EOI?


Hi Neo,

I claimed 55+5 points in my EOI and i haven't claimed any point for work experiences as ACS deducted 2 years from my experience. 

Thanks

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## ils (Jul 18, 2015)

hi guys i filled form 80 and scanned , however not able to upload as its above 2MB ..............i know its silly but any suggestions ............


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

I hope this week DIBP starts picking up applications lodged in week starting June,8.


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

amzamz said:


> I hope this week DIBP starts picking up applications lodged in week starting June,8.


I hope so, anxiously waiting our grant... June 8 applicants... 

In Shaa Allah..


----------



## birsisa (Jul 10, 2013)

You could scan it again but make sure you adjust the file settings on the scanner to lower MB per scanned page.

Alternatively Google pdf applications that reduce file sizes.download and use.Many out there


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

amzamz said:


> I hope this week DIBP starts picking up applications lodged in week starting June,8.


Last week i saw already some one june 10th got grant probably ours on assessment stage . I am sure you have front loaded everything thats why they never contact you...


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Last week i saw already some one june 10th got grant probably ours on assessment stage . I am sure you have front loaded everything thats why they never contact you...


My Friend, i didn't see any person of June 10 (189,190) on forum or spread sheet who got grant.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

qimtiaz said:


> My Friend, i didn't see any person of June 10 (189,190) on forum or spread sheet who got grant.


There was one on-shore , so next week is your stay tuned buddy good luck


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> There was one on-shore , so next week is your stay tuned buddy good luck


Thank you dude, hope we have speedy grant next week In Shaa Allah....


----------



## ils (Jul 18, 2015)

birsisa said:


> You could scan it again but make sure you adjust the file settings on the scanner to lower MB per scanned page.
> 
> Alternatively Google pdf applications that reduce file sizes.download and use.Many out there


Thanks a bunch


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

let this be a great week , anyone who applied 190 between 1st of june to 7th of june with out claiming points for work,,, waiting for grant ???


----------



## birsisa (Jul 10, 2013)

andrew64 said:


> let this be a great week , anyone who applied 190 between 1st of june to 7th of june with out claiming points for work,,, waiting for grant ???


That's right.Applied 5th June. Not claiming points for experience.Front loaded all documents and medical done.No Co yet.Hoping for direct grant.
Best of luck to all applicants claiming experience points also.


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> let this be a great week , anyone who applied 190 between 1st of june to 7th of june with out claiming points for work,,, waiting for grant ???


Waiting With Hope,
Today or tomorrow, 
We all will get grants.
So Be just happy.
Offering Him Thanks,
and no place for sorrow....


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> Waiting With Hope,
> Today or tomorrow,
> We all will get grants.
> So Be just happy.
> ...


Naaice!


----------



## tvsrikar (Jul 27, 2015)

i have submitted eoi for NSW on 19 may for software engineering i haven't received any updates ,i am complety on stress


----------



## mimi2 (Jul 21, 2015)

:fingerscrossed:Fingers crossed


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> let this be a great week , anyone who applied 190 between 1st of june to 7th of june with out claiming points for work,,, waiting for grant ???


@Andrew... What if for those who are claiming points for work.. They shouldn't expect grant this week


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

shankyneha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any Grants Today?!


all the threads are quiet today


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> let this be a great week , anyone who applied 190 between 1st of june to 7th of june with out claiming points for work,,, waiting for grant ???



I hope so too Andrew, I have applied on 06-Jun-2015 without claiming any points for work experience. Have uploaded all the documents including Medical & PCC & excluding Form 80... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## htsunil (Jul 1, 2015)

Any new grants today ???


----------



## dapinder09 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi All,

With god's grace I got golden mail today. Lodged visa application on 10 June under NSW SS.


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

dapinder09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With god's grace I got golden mail today. Lodged visa application on 10 June under NSW SS.


Congrats Dapinder.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

dapinder09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With god's grace I got golden mail today. Lodged visa application on 10 June under NSW SS.


Awesome bro congrats . Please share your time line with us . Have you front load form 80 / on-shore or off-shore / work experience points and did you have communication with DIBP thanks again .


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

dapinder09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With god's grace I got golden mail today. Lodged visa application on 10 June under NSW SS.



Congrats Dapinder, All the best for the future... :second:

Pls share ur timelines & did u upload form 80 upfront?


----------



## dapinder09 (Mar 29, 2014)

NSW Invitation rec: 20 May
Lodged: 10 June
Docs upload,PCC: 12 June
Meds: 10 July
Direct Grant:27 July

I didn't upload form 80, didn't contact DIBP once. 

Offshore applicant.

Didn't claim point for work experience.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

dapinder09 said:


> NSW Invitation rec: 20 May
> Lodged: 10 June
> Docs upload,PCC: 12 June
> Meds: 10 July
> ...


thanks bro sharing the information . how many points you claimed for work ? are you on - shore or off shore


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

dapinder09 said:


> NSW Invitation rec: 20 May
> Lodged: 10 June
> Docs upload,PCC: 12 June
> Meds: 10 July
> ...


Congrats dapinder09...Enjoy your day. 

Still waiting for my grant  .. June 8th Applicant and No points claimed for work exp...Hoping to get it soon.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Congrats dapinder09...Enjoy your day.
> 
> Still waiting for my grant  .. June 8th Applicant and No points claimed for work exp...Hoping to get it soon.. :fingerscrossed:


One Question:

At what time you got and grant email and Which email ID? (Just trying to find out the working hours of DIBP office ..)


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Congrats dapinder09...Enjoy your day.
> 
> Still waiting for my grant  .. June 8th Applicant and No points claimed for work exp...Hoping to get it soon.. :fingerscrossed:


I hope that we will get grant notifications up to the max by last of the current week....


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

I applied on June,10 too without claiming work experience points. I am not able to acces my Immi account, is it because they are processing something there?


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

dapinder09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With god's grace I got golden mail today. Lodged visa application on 10 June under NSW SS.


Many Congratulations Depinder... Best of luck for your future... Waiting for the grant... 

8th June Applicant

Regards,


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

dapinder09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With god's grace I got golden mail today. Lodged visa application on 10 June under NSW SS.


Congratulations Dapinder. I think in August, we would see flow of grants for June applicants


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

dapinder09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With god's grace I got golden mail today. Lodged visa application on 10 June under NSW SS.


_Congratulations Dapinder... wish you all the best...!!!_


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

I am getting below error after login into immi account:

XML Parsing Error: no element found
Location: https://online.immi.gov.au/ola/theme/xslt/all-alingual-3.0.020.xsl
Line Number 15, Column 3: 
----------------^

Is there anyone else getting the same?


----------



## joace (Jul 9, 2015)

dapinder09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With god's grace I got golden mail today. Lodged visa application on 10 June under NSW SS.


Congrats buddy! Enjoy the happy time!


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

dapinder09 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With god's grace I got golden mail today. Lodged visa application on 10 June under NSW SS.


Many Congratulations Mann!!


----------



## joace (Jul 9, 2015)

amzamz said:


> I am getting below error after login into immi account:
> 
> XML Parsing Error: no element found
> Location: https://online.immi.gov.au/ola/theme/xslt/all-alingual-3.0.020.xsl
> ...


It's OK for me login successfully just now, i tried below link with Safari.
https://online.immi.gov.au/ola/app


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

amzamz said:


> I am getting below error after login into immi account:
> 
> XML Parsing Error: no element found
> Location: https://online.immi.gov.au/ola/theme/xslt/all-alingual-3.0.020.xsl
> ...


Try to resolve the problem by ensuring you access ImmiAccount by typing https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login directly into your browser address bar...


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

hi
I am new to this forum. however I read all posts in this thread.
I had a question about form 80 and 1221, when these 2 forms need to be upload.
most of posts mentioned that they did not upload form 80 but do they front load form 1221 or not.
I did apply for 190 visa on 10th june with 70 points without claiming points for work.
thanks


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

zaigham said:


> hi
> I am new to this forum. however I read all posts in this thread.
> I had a question about form 80 and 1221, when these 2 forms need to be upload.
> most of posts mentioned that they did not upload form 80 but do they front load form 1221 or not.
> ...


if you upload it upfront there is high chance of direct grant


----------



## shaarks7 (Jul 27, 2015)

HI,
Is there a place where i can check for slots available for the skills mentioned in the skilled occupation list.

Regards,
Arun.


----------



## tvsrikar (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi guys , 
I submitted the EOI for 190 to NSW on 19th may 
Occupation - software engineering 
I don't have any updates and still website is not updated, can somebody tell me what is the time frame for EOI 
Thank you .


----------



## TKG (Jul 28, 2015)

*Tkg*

Hi Guys,
Here are my timelines
Applicant: Onshore with spouse
EOI 190: 23/06/15 with 65 point
NSW Invitation: 25/06/15
NSW Application: 25/06/15
NSW Approval: 26/06/15
VISA invitation: 26/06/15
VISA application: 27/06/15
PCCs and MEDs: 03/07/15
Documents uploaded including form 80 and 1221
CO Allocation: Waiting???
VISA Grant: Waiting????

Any ideas guys, I am looking forward for direct grant


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*It is the day .*

Hi Friends , 

Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best . 

Thanks,
Dreamer


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Congrats Buddy!

Did you called them? or Did CO contacted? What time you got grant mail?



andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> ...


----------



## IA VET (Jul 12, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> ...


congrats! Timeline pls.


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> ...


Dear Many Congratulations!!!! 
Finally you got your Visa, have you called them? 

Waiting Waiting waiting.... 

Regards,


----------



## TKG (Jul 28, 2015)

*Tkg*



andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> ...


Congratulations Andrew!


Here are my timelines
Applicant: Onshore with spouse
EOI 190: 23/06/15 with 65 point
NSW Invitation: 25/06/15
NSW Application: 25/06/15
NSW Approval: 26/06/15
VISA invitation: 26/06/15
VISA application: 27/06/15
PCCs and MEDs: 03/07/15
Documents uploaded including form 80 and 1221
CO Allocation: Waiting???
VISA Grant: Waiting????

Any ideas guys, I am looking forward for direct grant


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

qimtiaz said:


> Dear Many Congratulations!!!!
> Finally you got your Visa, have you called them?
> 
> Waiting Waiting waiting....
> ...


yes just made a call looks like they have finalized already so got in minutes time


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> ...


lane: Congratulations Andrew... very happy for you... wish you all the best...!!!


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Congratulations Andrew . Did you claim points for experience?



andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> ...


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

*CO ask for form 80*



andrew64 said:


> if you upload it upfront there is high chance of direct grant


Hi 
I just received an email from Case officer ask me to provide form 80 for me and spouse. and evidence of functional English for spouse, As I have already upload Ielts result of my wife. Should I upload it again?
Anyone may help me how to fill form 80, as it is too long and confusing
thanks


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> yes just made a call looks like they have finalized already so got in minutes time


What do you suggest.... Should i call or wait for this week...


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

qimtiaz said:


> What do you suggest.... Should i call or wait for this week...


if you think your documents that does not need to time on verification you can call them .


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

rajusharma said:


> Congratulations Andrew . Did you claim points for experience?


nope


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ricks1990 said:


> lane: Congratulations Andrew... very happy for you... wish you all the best...!!!


Thanks bro yours is on the way


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Thanks bro yours is on the way


Congrats andrew...Did you front loaded the Form80??


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Thanks bro yours is on the way


Thank you very much for your good wishes... hopes to get it next week bro...


----------



## reza.soltani (Jun 29, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> ...


Congrats andrew, wish you all the best. only a question: for UAE PCC did you submit online PCC from police website or mobile application? 

Thanks


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi,

I lodged visa on June,10 and still there is no communication from CO, its going to be 7 weeks today. Could it be because they are okay with all documents provided and finalized my application or they may come with any doc request still?

I uploaded everything except form80/1221 (not sure if required or not).


----------



## htsunil (Jul 1, 2015)

amzamz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged visa on June,10 and still there is no communication from CO, its going to be 7 weeks today. Could it be because they are okay with all documents provided and finalized my application or they may come with any doc request still?
> 
> I uploaded everything except form80/1221 (not sure if required or not).


same case is with me. But I have uploaded form 80/1221 as well! no news from them


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

amzamz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged visa on June,10 and still there is no communication from CO, its going to be 7 weeks today. Could it be because they are okay with all documents provided and finalized my application or they may come with any doc request still?
> 
> I uploaded everything except form80/1221 (not sure if required or not).


If you haven't get any mail from department. I suggest you to contact them as I contact them yesterday and got an email from them in morning regarding form 80. I also lodge visa application on 10th of june
REGARDS


----------



## D8192 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi All, I am new to this group and hope someone helps me.

I submitted my 190 visa application on 13Jun2015 and PCC and medicals are pending.
I have uploaded all my certificates and other documents. No CO assigned yet.

My problem is in my academic certificates my name is mentioned as "D Mahesh Kumar" where as in my passport my name is "Dodla Mahesh kumar".

In some of the documents instead of my full surname only "D" was mentioned. will it create any problem?

Hope someone helps.


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

zaigham said:


> If you haven't get any mail from department. I suggest you to contact them as I contact them yesterday and got an email from them in morning regarding form 80. I also lodge visa application on 10th of june
> REGARDS


Thanks mate, do you know in what cases form 80/1221 are required? I didn't find it in required document section anywhere.


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

amzamz said:


> Thanks mate, do you know in what cases form 80/1221 are required? I didn't find it in required document section anywhere.


Not sure about this. form 80/1221 are very similar to each other. I already mentioned all these things in my visa application. I am not sure why they ask for this and whats the purpose of this. beside all this filling out form 80 is a headache. Its hard to remember all dates since my birth, what I have done. I have a question here as I am not claiming any points for work. do i need to mention all work history. I lived in australia for 4 years . I did odd jobs which are cash in hand, do i need to mention these as well. ?
My CO did not ask for form1221 for me .. do you guys recommend me to send this as well or just what he is asking for

thanks


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

D8192 said:


> Hi All, I am new to this group and hope someone helps me.
> 
> I submitted my 190 visa application on 13Jun2015 and PCC and medicals are pending.
> I have uploaded all my certificates and other documents. No CO assigned yet.
> ...


Hi Mahesh..

You need to create a affidavit mentioning all the names and confirm that person as yourself.

Below is the Template:

AFFIDAVIT

Before Notary Public
I, (XXXX) S/O, Residing at (current address) solemnly affirm and state an oath as follows:

STATUTORY DECLARATION

I hereby declare that I am residing at the above mentioned address.
I hereby declare that my name is Pathak Ritvij Ratnakar as per my Passport(G8888889).

However my name has been spelt in my Documents as follows:
Pathak Ritvij Ratnakar Rao
Ritvij Pathak
Ritvij Ratnakar Pathak
Pathak Ritvij Ratnakar

The above names mentioned belong to only one person and that person is me.
I hereby declare that if any litigation arises regarding the above said matter I will be held
responsible. What is stated above is True and Correct to the best of my Knowledge and Belief.

Place: Deponent,
Dated:

Advocate
Thanks.


----------



## D8192 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for reply. Shall I do it upfront or shall I wait till CO asks for it?


----------



## Rambo1610 (Oct 9, 2014)

andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> ...


Congrats andrew))))))))

Rambo


----------



## call2ganesh78 (Jul 14, 2015)

Congrats Andrew


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Finally got my grant . A big thank for NSW state providing SS , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to Sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for Jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> ...


Congrats Mann!!


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hello People

I got my grant today as well.. thanks everybody for help!!


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> Hello People
> 
> I got my grant today as well.. thanks everybody for help!!


lane: Congratulations Alena... wish you all the best...!!!

Can you share your occupation...?


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

shankyneha said:


> Hi … I have been a silent reader of this forum and I have a few questions:
> 
> I lodged 190 Visa on June 8; primary applicant is my wife. Saw that few folks received grant who applied after June 8. I called my agent today and he didn’t have any concrete answer to my question so I am planning to call DIBP tomorrow on my own so please advise:
> 
> ...


A1. I suggest you to wait for another 2-3 days... 
A2. It is better if your wife call them... as she is the primary applicant...
A3. For caller identity verification... they can ask you about your Name, File Number (TRN) and Passport Number etc.
A4. GSM Brisbane: +61 731 367 000 - GSM Adelaide: +61 874 217 163

Hope that helps you...!!!


----------



## shankyneha (Jul 6, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> A1. I suggest you to wait for another 2-3 days...
> A2. It is better if your wife call them... as she is the primary applicant...
> A3. For caller identity verification... they can ask you about your Name, File Number (TRN) and Passport Number etc.
> A4. GSM Brisbane: +61 731 367 000 - GSM Adelaide: +61 874 217 163
> ...



Thanks! Yeah ... it'll certainly help!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> Hello People
> 
> I got my grant today as well.. thanks everybody for help!!


Congratulations!


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> hi friends ,
> 
> finally got my grant . A big thank for nsw state providing ss , if they are not i would have caught up in ielts . Thanks for this forum and members if you guys are not i would have spent big sum money for agent . Special thanks to sivakumar who is an active member few months back when i started this journey and for jitan . I wish everyone that you will be getting your grants soon and all the best .
> 
> ...


hey andrew, big congratulations to you sir....... Happy for you brother. sORRY FOR LATE WISHES, I COULD NOT GET ONLINE YESTERDAY...Pray for us too......


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Alena123 said:


> Hello People
> 
> I got my grant today as well.. thanks everybody for help!!


Hi Alena,


Congratulations!!!
Did you claim points for work experience?


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

Alena123 said:


> Hello People
> 
> I got my grant today as well.. thanks everybody for help!!


Conrats


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Alena123 said:


> Hello People
> 
> I got my grant today as well.. thanks everybody for help!!


Many Congratulations Alena...


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

my case officer asked for form80 and my resume. I am not sure why he need resume as I did not claim any points for work experience


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

zaigham said:


> my case officer asked for form80 and my resume. I am not sure why he need resume as I did not claim any points for work experience


did he specifially ask or part of form 80


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi All..

Any grants today????


----------



## htsunil (Jul 1, 2015)

called them just now. Got the reply "We have not started processing June application! Wait for some more time" !!!


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Alena123 said:


> Hello People
> 
> I got my grant today as well.. thanks everybody for help!!



Hey congratulations Alena......


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

htsunil said:


> called them just now. Got the reply "We have not started processing June application! Wait for some more time" !!!


😕😕😕

Then what about the June applicants who got their grants in July? 

😊😊

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

htsunil said:


> called them just now. Got the reply "We have not started processing June application! Wait for some more time" !!!


Even i tried calling in the morning .. got the same reply... 

"We are still processing May applications, wait for few more weeks. We are trying to close all applications by August 31st. So, please wait.."


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Ricks1990 said:


> A1. I suggest you to wait for another 2-3 days...
> A2. It is better if your wife call them... as she is the primary applicant...
> A3. For caller identity verification... they can ask you about your Name, File Number (TRN) and Passport Number etc.
> A4. GSM Brisbane: +61 731 367 000 - GSM Adelaide: +61 874 217 163
> ...


Hi Ricks..
I called them today morning and very strangely the person who picked the call said how did you manage to get this number because we call from this number when some docs are needed for your application or you have found it from some blogs... secondly he said there is no case officer assign to my case hence he can not give me any further information. And I was keeping my point that,I just called to check if everything I submitted it alright. And he told to check gsm to know till what date they have provided the grant.and it usually takes 3 months for the grant... this was his response.
hmmm what do you have to say on this... is it a normal response he gave us.... really confused after calling them.


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Guys, i called this morning and got same response that currently we are finalizeing mid of May Application. But Strange how June applications got grant ... I think too many ppl are calling and they had Standard answer for today...


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi All,

Please refrain from calling the DIBP for the status check. This might piss of CO's and we are wasting their time which indirectly contribute to the delay in all of our grants.

Please be patient and wait for 90 days (standard time line) before asking for status update.

KEEP CALM and WAIT


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Friends, 
What does the below statement about medicals mean:
"Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required"
Can this still be referred to MoC or does it mean "health clearance" is provided as required by DIPB/CO?


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please refrain from calling the DIBP for the status check. This might piss of CO's and we are wasting their time which indirectly contribute to the delay in all of our grants.
> 
> ...


You're right bro! 

It's better to let them do their work peacefully unless it has been more than 90 days after lodging the application. 

By the way has anyone heard of any grants today?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah i think so..now will just wait...


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

mktwog said:


> Friends,
> What does the below statement about medicals mean:
> "Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required"
> Can this still be referred to MoC or does it mean "health clearance" is provided as required by DIPB/CO?


nope


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please refrain from calling the DIBP for the status check. This might piss of CO's and we are wasting their time which indirectly contribute to the delay in all of our grants.
> 
> ...


Yes Dear, we shouldn't call just to check status we don't have CO assigned. Let them finalize backlog applications and hopefully we will good results in near future...


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

andrew64 said:


> nope


Hey Andrew didn't exactly get you.. Can you please elaborate?


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> did he specifially ask or part of form 80


Request Detail
Personal particulars for character assessment
Please complete Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character
assessment. This is a supplementary form required to support your visa application.
Form 80 instructions
● Form 80 must be completed.
● Please ensure that there are no gaps in dates for any of the following:
❍ Full details of all residential addresses for every month of every year for the last 30
years - do not forget to add your current address.
❍ All current and previous passport details - including passports where you travelled
under a parent's passport.
❍ Full details of all employment - if you have been unemployed for any period, please
write 'unemployed' and state the dates of unemployment, how you were financially
supported and how you otherwise occupied your time.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Please provide a full Curriculum Vitae / Resume:
● for employment - please provide date commenced, date completed, occupation, name of
employer and nature of business for each period of employment
● for study - please provide date commenced, date completed, full course name and full
course provider details for each period of study.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

geets said:


> Hi Ricks..
> I called them today morning and very strangely the person who picked the call said how did you manage to get this number because we call from this number when some docs are needed for your application or you have found it from some blogs... secondly he said there is no case officer assign to my case hence he can not give me any further information. And I was keeping my point that,I just called to check if everything I submitted it alright. And he told to check gsm to know till what date they have provided the grant.and it usually takes 3 months for the grant... this was his response.
> hmmm what do you have to say on this... is it a normal response he gave us.... really confused after calling them.


Don’t be sad... the flood of status query calls, at a time, might have irritated to the duty officer... you know reply of *requesting information* calls depends on the mood of the replying person/officer...

Let us be patient for at least first 60 days of the stipulated 90 days (standard processing time)...

May God bless Visas to the all applicants...!!!


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

zaigham said:


> Request Detail
> Personal particulars for character assessment
> Please complete Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character
> assessment. This is a supplementary form required to support your visa application.
> ...


i bet your assigned to brisbane CO since they are asking 30 years address . actually cv is part of form 80.however for your self satisfaction you can provide CV too.providing additional document will not harm you.


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> i bet your assigned to brisbane CO since they are asking 30 years address . actually cv is part of form 80.however for your self satisfaction you can provide CV too.providing additional document will not harm you.


thanks andrew for clarification on this. how much you bet on this ... as I got email form Adelaide GSM team 6


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> i bet your assigned to brisbane CO since they are asking 30 years address . actually cv is part of form 80.however for your self satisfaction you can provide CV too.providing additional document will not harm you.


As mentioned in your signature about job search. what field you are in. there are many sites and agencies who might help you out.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

zaigham said:


> thanks andrew for clarification on this. how much you bet on this ... as I got email form Adelaide GSM team 6


lol so everyone using the old format . just upload it asap and call them after 5 days you will get it


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> lol so everyone using the old format . just upload it asap and call them after 5 days you will get it


will do it tonight for sure..


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Hi all,

Can someone share the email Id from which Visa190 Grant notification is sent...?

Regards
ricks1990


----------



## shankyneha (Jul 6, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> Hi Guys, i called this morning and got same response that currently we are finalizeing mid of May Application. But Strange how June applications got grant ... I think too many ppl are calling and they had Standard answer for today...


Hi, I also called this morning @ around 9:30 am Brisbane time; the response was same that they haven't started June applications ... then I said that one of my friend who lodged the visa on June 11 got the grant to which he reacted as he was suprised and said "may be your friend is lucky " ... It was a 10 min conversation and the person was polite & was not in hurry to end the call @ any point.


----------



## D8192 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi , I have a question regarding medical checkup. 
I have applied visa only for myself and I am planning to take my wife and daughter later and their names I have mentioned as non-migrating. Do I need to complete medical checkup for them also? Because somewhere I saw following
"You and all dependent family members must meet strict health standards designed to protect Australia from high health risks and costs. All members of your immediate family, including dependent family members who do not intend to migrate, must meet the health requirement."


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

TKG said:


> Hi Guys,
> Here are my timelines
> Applicant: Onshore with spouse
> EOI 190: 23/06/15 with 65 point
> ...




what? NSW invitation to VISA Invitation in two days?how? what is your occupation bro?


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

D8192 said:


> Hi , I have a question regarding medical checkup. I have applied visa only for myself and I am planning to take my wife and daughter later and their names I have mentioned as non-migrating. Do I need to complete medical checkup for them also? Because somewhere I saw following "You and all dependent family members must meet strict health standards designed to protect Australia from high health risks and costs. All members of your immediate family, including dependent family members who do not intend to migrate, must meet the health requirement."


Yes, Medicals mandatory for all irrespective of whether they migrate with you or not.


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

mktwog said:


> Yes, Medicals mandatory for all irrespective of whether they migrate with you or not.


I don't think so.. if someone you named as non migrating. you don't need to get their medical examination.


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

status of my application is now ( assessment in progress) after submitting form 80 requested by CO...
any idea how long CO will take to finalize my application.


----------



## TKG (Jul 28, 2015)

*Tkg*



R.P.G said:


> what? NSW invitation to VISA Invitation in two days?how? what is your occupation bro?


Hi R.P.G,

My Occupation ID is 233211.
I was too surprised. I don't know how but it happened.

Here are my timelines
Applicant: Onshore with spouse
EOI 190: 23/06/15 with 65 point
NSW Invitation: 25/06/15
NSW Application: 25/06/15
NSW Approval: 26/06/15
VISA invitation: 26/06/15
VISA application: 27/06/15
PCCs and MEDs: 03/07/15
Documents uploaded including form 80 and 1221
CO Allocation: Waiting???
VISA Grant: Waiting????

I am looking forward for direct grant


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

zaigham said:


> status of my application is now ( assessment in progress) after submitting form 80 requested by CO...
> any idea how long CO will take to finalize my application.


You can expect your Grant anytime... max. within a week...!!!


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ricks1990 said:


> You can expect your Grant anytime... max. within a week...!!!


after sumbission allow them 3 - 5 days


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

Do i need to submit overseas qualification documents as well? as it says recommended under documents check list and work experience for australia and overseas.. I don't have any overseas experience plus , I am not claiming any points for that.


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Zaigham,
With overseas qualification they means, any education you have taken outside Australia.
I am sure you must be claiming points for your degree, you need to provide transcript and degree copy to claim points of same.
Similarly overseas work experience means anywhere in world (outside Australia). But if you are not claiming points for work exp, you are not obliged to submit any documents for it.

Hope this helps.

Regards
Smartclick




zaigham said:


> Do i need to submit overseas qualification documents as well? as it says recommended under documents check list and work experience for australia and overseas.. I don't have any overseas experience plus , I am not claiming any points for that.


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

But I am not claiming any points for Overseas education as-well. I did upload my Australian qualification for which I claim points


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

zaigham said:


> But I am not claiming any points for Overseas education as-well. I did upload my Australian qualification for which I claim points



I think, you need to submit overseas qualification documents as well...?

Anyhow, I have submitted my overseas qualification documents from class Xth onward...!!!


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

Today I was contacted by GSM ADELAIDE. CO requested for Form 80 and Form 1221 , for both of us i.e. me + wife. Hoping to hear good news sooon.


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

HARDEEP said:


> Today I was contacted by GSM ADELAIDE. CO requested for Form 80 and Form 1221 , for both of us i.e. me + wife. Hoping to hear good news sooon.


All the very best Hardeep...you will get the news soon...you never you even early tomorrow morning....


----------



## TKG (Jul 28, 2015)

*Tkg*



HARDEEP said:


> Today I was contacted by GSM ADELAIDE. CO requested for Form 80 and Form 1221 , for both of us i.e. me + wife. Hoping to hear good news sooon.


Congratulations HARDEEP, 
We will surely hear some good news.
Me too waiting to hear good news soon.

Here are my timelines
Applicant: Onshore with spouse
EOI 190: 23/06/15 with 65 point
NSW Invitation: 25/06/15
NSW Application: 25/06/15
NSW Approval: 26/06/15
VISA invitation: 26/06/15
VISA application: 27/06/15
PCCs and MEDs: 03/07/15
Documents uploaded including form 80 and 1221
CO Allocation: Waiting???
VISA Grant: Waiting????

I am looking forward for direct grant


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> Today I was contacted by GSM ADELAIDE. CO requested for Form 80 and Form 1221 , for both of us i.e. me + wife. Hoping to hear good news sooon.


Hardeep brother. ...within a week you should hear the news after you submit the docs.

Ensure you do both....immi account attach and click on request competed button.

And also the email you reply back and attach the docs in response to email.

Good luck mate.


----------



## vipulrajmohan (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello,

Can someone help me filling form 80?

Regarding education details, do i need to fill just 10th, 12th and degree/masters information, or all the education details since birth. If all, in which format??


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

yes, you have to mention all...and it depends on you how you fill keep the same order in all other column as well. I started with 10th , 12 th then........


----------



## shankyneha (Jul 6, 2015)

*Need Help!!*

Hi Guys,

Need your help urgently ... I was contacted by CO today and he asked for couple things:

1) Spouse's English Language ability (which I have - IELTS)
2) Marriage relationship evidence 

Can someone please assist what documents I need to provide to prove my marriage  ?

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

shankyneha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your help urgently ... I was contacted by CO today and he asked for couple things:
> 
> ...


It is Marriage Certificate which is enough proof to prove your relationship


----------



## vipulrajmohan (Jun 8, 2015)

geets said:


> yes, you have to mention all...and it depends on you how you fill keep the same order in all other column as well. I started with 10th , 12 th then........


so just 10th, 12th and bachelor's...

Not from Primary school... right??


----------



## shankyneha (Jul 6, 2015)

varundev said:


> It is Marriage Certificate which is enough proof to prove your relationship


Thanks for the prompt response!

I did submit marriage certificate @ the time of visa lodging - basically CO's email says quite a few things like any liabilities we share ... social activities ... statements from family and friends etc. ... so if any1 faced similar situation in their visa process ... plz guide ...

Thanks!


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

shankyneha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your help urgently ... I was contacted by CO today and he asked for couple things:
> 
> ...


Great Man... Atleast CO has contacted you.. I am just blank, no Status update...


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> Today I was contacted by GSM ADELAIDE. CO requested for Form 80 and Form 1221 , for both of us i.e. me + wife. Hoping to hear good news sooon.


look like we are in a same boat... my case is also with Adelaide team 6 case officer initials are BR...update us when you submit your forms


----------



## shankyneha (Jul 6, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> Great Man... Atleast CO has contacted you.. I am just blank, no Status update...


Don't worry bro ... BTW When did you lodge your application?

Basically, I called them yesterday morning ... Brisbane Team and the guy said CO has not been allocated yet ... and today CO from Brisbane team got allocated ... so i would suggest if you applied before June 11 ... call them and you'll hear from them soon...


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

shankyneha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need your help urgently ... I was contacted by CO today and he asked for couple things:
> 
> ...


CO request same document from me as well, but not marriage relation evidence. I had already upload IELTS result. I emailed them back that its already on the website but did not get any reply


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Hardeep brother. ...within a week you should hear the news after you submit the docs.
> 
> Ensure you do both....immi account attach and click on request competed button.
> 
> ...


Is it a good idea to attach request documents to that email as well. I just upload them on immi account and click on request complete.


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

shankyneha said:


> Don't worry bro ... BTW When did you lodge your application?
> 
> Basically, I called them yesterday morning ... Brisbane Team and the guy said CO has not been allocated yet ... and today CO from Brisbane team got allocated ... so i would suggest if you applied before June 11 ... call them and you'll hear from them soon...


Thank you for your kind words. I lodged my application on 8th June with all documents frontloaded including medical, pcc, form 80 and form 1221. I also called but lady was saying they are finalizing mid of May Applications... But i saw on forum that application of June 10 and 11 got direct grant....


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> Thank you for your kind words. I lodged my application on 8th June with all documents frontloaded including medical, pcc, form 80 and form 1221. I also called but lady was saying they are finalizing mid of May Applications... But i saw on forum that application of June 10 and 11 got direct grant....


hopefully you will get your CO by tomorrow.. or on monday...


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

zaigham said:


> hopefully you will get your CO by tomorrow.. or on monday...


Hope so... Criteria of assigning CO is not clear as many guys who lodged their applications after me got direct grant.. 
Actually i am claiming experience points (15), may be this make a difference... 
Any thoughts???


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> Hope so... Criteria of assigning CO is not clear as many guys who lodged their applications after me got direct grant..
> Actually i am claiming experience points (15), may be this make a difference...
> Any thoughts???


may be they need some time to verify your experience and if you already upload every thing you may get a direct grant.


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

vipulrajmohan said:


> so just 10th, 12th and bachelor's...
> 
> Not from Primary school... right??


 no no..from 10th onwards....


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

*hi*



vipulrajmohan said:


> so just 10th, 12th and bachelor's...
> 
> Not from Primary school... right??


 no no..from 10th onwards....


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

zaigham said:


> Is it a good idea to attach request documents to that email as well. I just upload them on immi account and click on request complete.


I did the same and when I called them so ensure they received...the lady checked the inbox for email and she then said....yup she has all the documents and she will review...

It's a good practice.

Amit


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

Don't you think Form 80 is being asked a lot, irrespective of what mentioned in their site which says we ask it occasionally?
Pattern I can derive from all the people who got form 80 request is MAY BE they are from HR countries, they call department too many times to check status, dates mismatch in documents provided or forged document?
I am not yet assigned CO and uploaded all documents except form80/1221. Not sure if would be asked for it or not.


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

amzamz said:


> Don't you think Form 80 is being asked a lot, irrespective of what mentioned in their site which says we ask it occasionally?
> Pattern I can derive from all the people who got form 80 request is MAY BE they are from HR countries, they call department too many times to check status, dates mismatch in documents provided or forged document?
> I am not yet assigned CO and uploaded all documents except form80/1221. Not sure if would be asked for it or not.


why don't you just upload form 80/1221.. instead of waiting for CO to be asked for it. it will save your time.


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

apatnia said:


> I did the same and when I called them so ensure they received...the lady checked the inbox for email and she then said....yup she has all the documents and she will review...
> 
> It's a good practice.
> 
> Amit


Thanks Amit.
As your timeline shows that you grant your visa after 7days after requesting more information by CO. Did you call them after submitting your documents or wait for few days? When you suggest me to call them to verify if they received my documents.


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

zaigham said:


> why don't you just upload form 80/1221.. instead of waiting for CO to be asked for it. it will save your time.


I believe I have provided sufficient documents to prove my application so I would rather wait and see if they really doubt anything. :boxing:

I am yet to make my first call to the department


----------



## mimi2 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi, 
Can any one tell me, when an Employment check is done ? is it after submission of all the docs (medical, form 80, 1221).

__________________________________________
249112 - Education Reviewer | VETASSES Applied 8 February 2015| Positive 7 May2015 | EOI Submitted (190) 20 May2015 | SA SS Submitted 20-MAY-2015 |Sponsorship Approval :3 June-2015 | Visa Lodged: 15 June 2015| Form 80 /1221 Front loaded |PCC: 19 June 2105 |Medicals: 24 July 2015 | Medicals submitted 26 July 2015 |CO :?????| Grant ::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

zaigham said:


> why don't you just upload form 80/1221.. instead of waiting for CO to be asked for it. it will save your time.


Can anyone please let me know if Form 1221 should be filled in only for primary applicant or should it be filled in even for spouse?


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi,

Can any one tell me, when an Employment check is done ? is it after submission of all the docs (medical, form 80, 1221).


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

kishoreshet said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can any one tell me, when an Employment check is done ? is it after submission of all the docs (medical, form 80, 1221).


There is no defined sequence, it's not relevant for applicants either, we should upload docs as soon as possible and leave everything on department...


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

amzamz said:


> I believe I have provided sufficient documents to prove my application so I would rather wait and see if they really doubt anything. :boxing:
> 
> I am yet to make my first call to the department


I don't think they ask for form 80 if they doubt any thing. they need form 80 as it is required. Even I provide all documents which are more than enough to support my claim for 70 points but still he ask for form 80 ...


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

This waiting would killing us... atleast process should be clear enough to understand. People till mid June got direct/indirect grants and applications of first week of June still waiting for CO....


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

zaigham said:


> Thanks Amit.
> As your timeline shows that you grant your visa after 7days after requesting more information by CO. Did you call them after submitting your documents or wait for few days? When you suggest me to call them to verify if they received my documents.


Hi

I submitted all docs on 21st same day Co was assigned. Then I waited for 7 days and I was in transit to Sydney and just felt I should try once and imagine I got through in first attempt and lady picked up and very nice in talking. ..she confirmed all good. And within a few hours I got my grant. Also note that before a Co was assigned I called dept 4 times.....


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Any Grants today


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

*By the grace of God, I got my grants today*

Hello Everyone,

By the grace of God, I got my grants today before 5 in the morning.

I had called up DIBP day before yesterday and was told that my case is not yet picked up by any CO, but should be looked at soon.

Thanks everyone in this forum for being such a great help in the process ... This forum rocks 

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

ankit.a said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> By the grace of God, I got my grants today before 5 in the morning.
> 
> ...


Congratulationss Ankit


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

geets said:


> Congratulationss Ankit


Thanks geets and wishing you great luck for your process.


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

ankit.a said:


> Thanks geets and wishing you great luck for your process.


Congratulations Ankit...Enjoy your day..

What was the email ID which you the grant notification?


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Job search,*

Hi guys is there any active forum for job seach is Oz .


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

When will they pick up June 8th applicants....This is wait is reallly killing me....


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

ankit.a said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> By the grace of God, I got my grants today before 5 in the morning.
> 
> ...


Hearty congratulations Ankit... wish you all the best for your future...!!!


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Congratulations Ankit...Enjoy your day..
> 
> What was the email ID which you the grant notification?


Thanks Raghuveer. It is an automated email. Wishing you luck for your process ....


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

ankit.a said:


> Thanks Raghuveer. It is an automated email. Wishing you luck for your process ....


Thanks ankit...Hopefully I will get mine next week...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

ankit.a said:


> Hello Everyone, By the grace of God, I got my grants today before 5 in the morning. I had called up DIBP day before yesterday and was told that my case is not yet picked up by any CO, but should be looked at soon. Thanks everyone in this forum for being such a great help in the process ... This forum rocks  Thanks, Ankit


Congratulations Ankit


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

ankit.a said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> By the grace of God, I got my grants today before 5 in the morning.
> 
> ...


many many heartiest congratulations brother.


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

ankit.a said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> By the grace of God, I got my grants today before 5 in the morning.
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations Dear. Best of luck for future endeavors...


----------



## shwedesai (Feb 18, 2015)

Guys any couple shifting to Sydney by Sep first or are looking for shared accommodation. Please PM me .


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Experts
I overstayed in a country other than Australia and later on I legalized and got work permit approval.at the moment I m living in the same country and traveling without any problem.I overstayed like more than 5 yrs before for more or less 6 months because of home office strike I cud not apply for visa extension that time.

Please advice shud I mention all this in the PR application.if I will mention can Australian immigration deny the grant

I will wait for kind advise

Thanks


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

I think you should because the moment you give your passport details they will dig out everything in mins..hence better to mention everything before hand. And I don't think so they will deny because it was genuine.
Seniors what do you say?????


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Experts
> I overstayed in a country other than Australia and later on I legalized and got work permit approval.at the moment I m living in the same country and traveling without any problem.I overstayed like more than 5 yrs before for more or less 6 months because of home office strike I cud not apply for visa extension that time.
> 
> Please advice shud I mention all this in the PR application.if I will mention can Australian immigration deny the grant
> ...


Australia is well-known for *its tough stance* on immigration... so I sincerely suggest you to consult a migration agent registered with MARA...!!!
<snip>


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi guys,

Need help....

On which number should we call up to ask the status of my visa application - Brisbane or Adelaide ? I am not sure whether CO has been assigned or not. :confused2:


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Aussiland said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need help....
> 
> On which number should we call up to ask the status of my visa application - Brisbane or Adelaide ? I am not sure whether CO has been assigned or not. :confused2:


Hi

Try 61 7 31367000. When did u lodge your application?

Amit


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Hi
> 
> Try 61 7 31367000. When did u lodge your application?
> 
> Amit


Thanks for the update...

I lodged my visa application on 6-Jun-2015 & have uploaded all the documents by 18-Jun-15 except form 80 & 1221


----------



## neo89 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi folks,

Have all the may applicants got their grants?

Any post June 15 applicant who got a grant??


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

neo89 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Have all the may applicants got their grants?
> 
> Any post June 15 applicant who got a grant??


So far, I have not seen any Grant to post June 2015 applicant...!!!

You may open link https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ROUlZ0bThIaUF2VW9zdUZmMlE&usp=sharing#gid=379 for more details...!!!


----------



## D8192 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi I have a question regarding PCC for children.

Is PCC required for children below 8 years?


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

D8192 said:


> Hi I have a question regarding PCC for children.
> 
> Is PCC required for children below 8 years?


Only for applicants above 18 years... For children less than 18, not required. 

Hope this helps


----------



## D8192 (Jul 27, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> Only for applicants above 18 years... For children less than 18, not required.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks for quick reply


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

qimtiaz its from age of 16, even in that case d8192, it doesnt apply on your child .



D8192 said:


> Thanks for quick reply


----------



## D8192 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi ,

I have a question regarding "Employment section" in visa application .

what should we answer to the following question if we dont have onsite experience.
"Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?"

I thought this is related to onsite experience and answered "NO".But somewhere in the forums I read it as this is related to Non-australian experience.

1) If this is the case how can I update this information.For me no CO assigned yet.
2) Also in my Visa application I have mentioned the work experience considered by ACS only(They removed 2yrs from my whole exp) but while attaching document I have given proofs for all exp.Will this be OK?
3) Also can I explicitly mention that I have mistakenly selected this option in Form 80 additional comments section. Is it good idea?

Thanks in advance


----------



## gghhoosstt (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi

I have one question about "Australian Contacts" in Form 80/1221. It asks if I have friends or family (Contacts) in Australia.

I do know someone in Australia, but I am reluctant to ask him for all the details that are required by the Forms 80/1221, as we do not speak that often and he might think I am asking for his favours.

I am therefore inclined to mention that I do not have any Contacts in Australia for this question in Form 80/1221.

My concern is that I have mentioned his Name and Address in a previous Tourist Visit Visa for Australia.

Is it necessary to mention this Contact again for my Skilled Migration application, given that I had mentioned him in my previous Tourist Visa application?


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

gghhoosstt said:


> Hi
> 
> I have one question about "Australian Contacts" in Form 80/1221. It asks if I have friends or family (Contacts) in Australia.
> 
> ...


you don't need to mention your contacts if you dont want to
.. its your choice DIAC is not that strict in terms of these little things..I do mention my relatives contact name and number in my studnet visa application. but this time i didn't share their details in form 80..


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Hi

Wish all the best to remaining June applicants. Tomorrow is start of another month and I really hope all aspirants get glory in this month.

Amit


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

is there a page for July 2015 190 Visa Applicants Status?


----------



## gghhoosstt (Aug 7, 2014)

zaigham said:


> you don't need to mention your contacts if you dont want to
> .. its your choice DIAC is not that strict in terms of these little things..I do mention my relatives contact name and number in my studnet visa application. but this time i didn't share their details in form 80..


Thank you very much Zaigham. That is very kind. I wish you all the best with your application


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

gghhoosstt said:


> Thank you very much Zaigham. That is very kind. I wish you all the best with your application


you welcome. when did you lodge your application?
you based in pakistan or in australia


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Guys, any grant today??


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> Guys, any grant today??


Or any CO allocations?


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

D8192 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have a question regarding "Employment section" in visa application .
> 
> ...


1. You can fill up form 1023 for mistakes you have done.
2. I also submitted the scanned copies of documents for all my work experience. Even the ones which were not considered by ACS. Nothing wrong in that. 
3. Nothing wrong.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

*Grant received!!*

Hello friends,
By the grace of God and parents, we received grant letters today morning  Was an emotional journey throughout and many people played a part to keep my tempo up and this forum is definitely one of them 

I had called the GSM Adelaide office today morning and was told that CO hasn't been allocated yet and that it wouldn't take longer for the assessment. 

I had not claimed any points for experience.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Job search in NSW.*

Hi guys i have started a thread for job search in NSW and OZ . Please share the valuable information , will be help for the job search in Oz . 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/823978-job-search-nsw.html#post7832842


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

mktwog said:


> Hello friends,
> By the grace of God and parents, we received grant letters today morning  Was an emotional journey throughout and many people played a part to keep my tempo up and this forum is definitely one of them
> 
> I had called the GSM Adelaide office today morning and was told that CO hasn't been allocated yet and that it wouldn't take longer for the assessment.
> ...


Many Congratulations dear.. Best of luck for remaining process. Whats your timeline.


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

jtp2015 said:


> is there a page for July 2015 190 Visa Applicants Status?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/806706-190-visa-july-2015-applicants.html

All the best ...


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok, after 58 days after filing the application, today CO contacted - asking for,

1. Form 80 for both (me & my spouse - though we had submitted form 1221 for my spouse)
2. Partner skill assessment - though we had submitted ACS assessment earlier.


----------



## gghhoosstt (Aug 7, 2014)

Hello everybody

Form 80/1221 asks to list down ALL email addresses.

How many email ids are normally listed here?

I have an email id that i do not use for correspondence, e.g. it is only to sign into a mobile device, but not for email correspondence.

looks like an odd thing to ask.. i.e. "ALL" email ids...

how do you treat this question?


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

qimtiaz said:


> Many Congratulations dear.. Best of luck for remaining process. Whats your timeline.


Thanks qimtiaz for your wishes. my timelines mentioned below:

ANZSCO - 261111 - ICT Business Analyst | ACS Outcome : 21st July '14| PTE : 13th May '15 | PTE : L-81 R-79 S-82 W-89 | EOI (189, 65 points) : 15th May | 189 Invitation : 3rd Aug | EOI (NSW) : 7th May | NSW Invitation: 20th May | Visa filed [NSW, 70 points]: 11th June | Medical (self and spouse): 17th Jul | Medical (Child): 29th July: | PCC: 23rd Jul | Grant: 3th Aug


----------



## vjwadhwa (Feb 13, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> Ok, after 58 days after filing the application, today CO contacted - asking for,
> 
> 1. Form 80 for both (me & my spouse - though we had submitted form 1221 for my spouse)
> 2. Partner skill assessment - though we had submitted ACS assessment earlier.


Dear SreeSam,

In my case too CO asked for form 80 and CV and same was submitted on 29 July but nothing happened yet.

Regards,
Vijay


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

mktwog said:


> Hello friends,
> By the grace of God and parents, we received grant letters today morning  Was an emotional journey throughout and many people played a part to keep my tempo up and this forum is definitely one of them
> 
> I had called the GSM Adelaide office today morning and was told that CO hasn't been allocated yet and that it wouldn't take longer for the assessment.
> ...


Congrates ... can you please share the number of GSM Adelaide. 
thanks


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

zaigham said:


> Congrates ... can you please share the number of GSM Adelaide. thanks


 yep 61 731 367000


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

mktwog said:


> yep 61 731 367000


when did you call them, just today? and you get your grant mail after that. looks like they already make a decision but forgot to acknowledge us..


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

vjwadhwa said:


> Dear SreeSam,
> 
> In my case too CO asked for form 80 and CV and same was submitted on 29 July but nothing happened yet.
> 
> ...



Oh ok. Usually it takes a week after you submit the documents i guess.. We need to wait..

Am working on form 80 , should be submitting it tonight....


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi all, I just spoke to Adelaide team, the number mentioned here in the forum. He said CO is already allocated on 31st July. If he needs anything CO will contact us.

But when I logged in my immi account, it is still showing its in processing...

Pls advise is it normal and how much time does it take if CO is already allocated but not contacted us to issue grant.


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

*Congratulations to All mates who got grant Recently... Best Wishes for New Life better life*


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

geets said:


> Hi all, I just spoke to Adelaide team, the number mentioned here in the forum. He said CO is already allocated on 31st July. If he needs anything CO will contact us.
> 
> But when I logged in my immi account, it is still showing its in processing...
> 
> Pls advise is it normal and how much time does it take if CO is already allocated but not contacted us to issue grant.


What's your current application status, application received or something else, also has lasted updated date changed to 31st July?


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello Guys,

I got the direct grant today(just 30mins back). I didn't call anyone or any CO assigned to me. Visa lodged on June 18th, 2015 with 65 points for NSW. I claim 5points for work experience

Thanks
Uday


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got the direct grant today(just 30mins back). I didn't call anyone or any CO assigned to me. Visa lodged on June 18th, 2015 with 65 points for NSW. I claim 5points for work experience
> 
> ...


Congrats Uday... That was real quick...


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got the direct grant today(just 30mins back). I didn't call anyone or any CO assigned to me. Visa lodged on June 18th, 2015 with 65 points for NSW. I claim 5points for work experience
> 
> ...


Congrats UDAY..That awesome.

I am a June 8th applicant but still No news... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got the direct grant today(just 30mins back). I didn't call anyone or any CO assigned to me. Visa lodged on June 18th, 2015 with 65 points for NSW. I claim 5points for work experience
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS Dear Uday... Best wishes for future endeavors.


----------



## JK_Oz (Dec 14, 2014)

Congratulations Uday. That was lightening fast. Only one peculiarity I can see, you lodged Visa after completing PCC & Medicals. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got the direct grant today(just 30mins back). I didn't call anyone or any CO assigned to me. Visa lodged on June 18th, 2015 with 65 points for NSW. I claim 5points for work experience
> 
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi Rohit, I submitted my visa application on 12 June along wid all forms. Its still showing application received and processing..


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got the direct grant today(just 30mins back). I didn't call anyone or any CO assigned to me. Visa lodged on June 18th, 2015 with 65 points for NSW. I claim 5points for work experience
> 
> ...


Congratulations Uday... Very quick grant, i called today and attendent was very polite and cooperative. She told me that CO has not yet been assigned. 

8th June Applicant. 

Regards,


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Aussiland said:


> Congrats Uday... That was real quick...


Thank you!! Yeah it was pretty quick... I am sure this week, all the people would receive grants before Jun 20


----------



## Paul7777777 (Aug 2, 2015)

*190 invite???*

Hi,

I submitted EOI for Civil Engineering Technician - 312212 for visa 180 (60 points on 27 July 2015), and visa 190 (65 points on 3 August 2015).

Reading a few of these forums suggests it may be one or two months before getting an invite for 189.

Is there any way to tell how fast the 190 invitation may be?

Do they just come at any time?

Any help or guidance is much appreciated.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

qimtiaz said:


> Congratulations Uday... Very quick grant, i called today and attendent was very polite and cooperative. She told me that CO has not yet been assigned.
> 
> 8th June Applicant.
> 
> Regards,


Thank you. You should be receiving it soon.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

geets said:


> Hi all, I just spoke to Adelaide team, the number mentioned here in the forum. He said CO is already allocated on 31st July. If he needs anything CO will contact us.
> 
> But when I logged in my immi account, it is still showing its in processing...
> 
> Pls advise is it normal and how much time does it take if CO is already allocated but not contacted us to issue grant.


It's normal. Co I'd looking at your application. If he needs anything he will email you relax a bit and wait...grant might be on its way...good luck.


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Congrats UDAY..That awesome.
> 
> I am a June 8th applicant but still No news... :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Thank you Raghuveer!! You should be hearing from them soon


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

JK_Oz said:


> Congratulations Uday. That was lightening fast. Only one peculiarity I can see, you lodged Visa after completing PCC & Medicals. Correct me if I am wrong.


Thank you. Only PCC is applied before to my lodge date i.e., 12th June. Medicals was done after Visa lodge date. Without filing the visa, I cannot appear for medicals because HAP ID is mandatory. I didn't submit any additional forms like Form 80 or Form 1221 or any other


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

HARDEEP said:


> CONGRATULATIONS Dear Uday... Best wishes for future endeavors.


Thank you Hardeep!!


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got the direct grant today(just 30mins back). I didn't call anyone or any CO assigned to me. Visa lodged on June 18th, 2015 with 65 points for NSW. I claim 5points for work experience
> 
> ...


Congratulationsss Uday...


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

apatnia said:


> It's normal. Co I'd looking at your application. If he needs anything he will email you relax a bit and wait...grant might be on its way...good luck.


Thanks Apatnia for a quick response.. hope to hear good news soon...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## manish3134 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi All,


Seeing the previous posts, I just wanted to confirm what is the status for you all in IMMI account. I have lodged on 24th June and the status shows Application received. Is their something like IN PROCESSING also?


----------



## JK_Oz (Dec 14, 2014)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Thank you. Only PCC is applied before to my lodge date i.e., 12th June. Medicals was done after Visa lodge date. Without filing the visa, I cannot appear for medicals because HAP ID is mandatory. I didn't submit any additional forms like Form 80 or Form 1221 or any other


Thanks you Uday for clarification. In my case Co contacted me (through email) on 23rd July and asked for Form 80 & Evidence of current Job. I responded back by 29th July and closed CO request on 30th July. I hope now the final countdown is started.


Visa Subclass :190; NSW SS
ACS 261111 Skill Assessment Request Date: 30-March-2015
Skill Assessment Positive Result: 7-April-2015
EOI Invitation : 14-May-2015 (60 Points) ;
Visa Lodged : 30-May-2015;
PCC : 03-June-2015
Meds submitted by panel doctors to DIBP : 07-July-2015;
CO Allocation : 23-July-2015
Waiting For Grant : :fingerscrossed::juggle:


----------



## JK_Oz (Dec 14, 2014)

manish3134 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Seeing the previous posts, I just wanted to confirm what is the status for you all in IMMI account. I have lodged on 24th June and the status shows Application received. Is their something like IN PROCESSING also?


Yes it will change to "Assessment in Progress" as soon as CO is allocated. Sometimes you may get direct grant if you have uploaded all required documents in advance.

In my case CO contacted me on the 53rd day after I lodged my Visa.


----------



## mrsalee (Aug 3, 2015)

Please help. Does the work experience mentioned on visa application have to be the same as the one mentioned in EOI? ACS gave 6 years experience, therefore claimed 10 points on EOI. But in the visa application I selected 8 years. Should I fill form 1023 for this issue


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

JK_Oz said:


> Thanks you Uday for clarification. In my case Co contacted me (through email) on 23rd July and asked for Form 80 & Evidence of current Job. I responded back by 29th July and closed CO request on 30th July. I hope now the final countdown is started.
> 
> 
> Visa Subclass :190; NSW SS
> ...


Yes... your count down starts and I think you will be receiving the grant in a week's time


----------



## aupputur (Aug 2, 2015)

I applied 190 visa and paid fee ,submitted pcc ,medicals on 17 th June , till now CO is not assigned and no progress seen till now . Can somebody help me what is d process involved next to get visa grant.


----------



## manish3134 (Jun 19, 2015)

aupputur said:


> I applied 190 visa and paid fee ,submitted pcc ,medicals on 17 th June , till now CO is not assigned and no progress seen till now . Can somebody help me what is d process involved next to get visa grant.


When did you apply for Visa? dates?


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

aupputur said:


> I applied 190 visa and paid fee ,submitted pcc ,medicals on 17 th June , till now CO is not assigned and no progress seen till now . Can somebody help me what is d process involved next to get visa grant.


Please wait until your 50th day and then give them a call if you see no progress, else don't rush, give them sometime to work..


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

geets said:


> Hi Rohit, I submitted my visa application on 12 June along wid all forms. Its still showing application received and processing..


Hi geets, you might hear from them, this week. Hope for the best


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Hello Guys, I got the direct grant today(just 30mins back). I didn't call anyone or any CO assigned to me. Visa lodged on June 18th, 2015 with 65 points for NSW. I claim 5points for work experience Thanks Uday


Congrats Uday


----------



## JK_Oz (Dec 14, 2014)

mrsalee said:


> Please help. Does the work experience mentioned on visa application have to be the same as the one mentioned in EOI? ACS gave 6 years experience, therefore claimed 10 points on EOI. But in the visa application I selected 8 years. Should I fill form 1023 for this issue


It is better to keep consistency in your records which you submit to the department. Please mention all your work experience which you had mentioned in your Skill Assessment application. ACS considers only relevant experience as per their standards and anyway you have to upload ACS report while lodging your visa so it is better to report all work experience which was reported in the Skill Assessment


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I got the direct grant today(just 30mins back). I didn't call anyone or any CO assigned to me. Visa lodged on June 18th, 2015 with 65 points for NSW. I claim 5points for work experience
> 
> ...


*Congratulations Udaykapavarapu... wish you all the best for your future...!!!*


----------



## ivanskinner007 (Jun 23, 2015)

aupputur said:


> I applied 190 visa and paid fee ,submitted pcc ,medicals on 17 th June , till now CO is not assigned and no progress seen till now . Can somebody help me what is d process involved next to get visa grant.


Hi,

You are way ahead in race than most of us, would you care to share few details which would help us in preparation. 

I did submitted my EOI under 190 for NSW on 7th July but had some changes done at later week. I understand that once the NSW pickus up the EOI you have 14 days to submit your acceptance and submit some fee and later you will receive invitation. 

1)I wanted to know did you received some sort of email for the EOI acceptance or how were you notified?

2)What sort of documents were required to submit during that phase 1 of EOI?

3) Do you have the list of doc you prepared after you got invitation to apply for Visa. I heard that they do look out for form 80 and other stuff which is very time consuming. 

Support will help me and other in many ways. 

Cheers!!!!


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a question here, when CO ask for more information like form 80 or something else. did he/she already assessed all other documents? and he is satisfied with those claims thats why they need more information to match those claims.
thats what my understanding is about more information requested by CO.


----------



## ils (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi all, congrats all who got the grant............do they take extra time for those who claim points for work..........I can see the same according to the pattern


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

ils said:


> Hi all, congrats all who got the grant............do they take extra time for those who claim points for work..........I can see the same according to the pattern


It seems so, but one of our friends in this forum has claimed 5 points for experience but has received grant before 48 days. So conclusions cannot be drawn..


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Any grants today???


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

mktwog said:


> yep 61 731 367000


I was trying calling on this number, but its busy... seriously this waiting period kills most of us...:boxing:


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

there was a recording on phone that if you recently contact by GSM officer please do not call as they are working on it. It will be finalized with in 4 weeks. so hopefully all June applicants have their final emails at the end of this month. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

zaigham said:


> I was trying calling on this number, but its busy... seriously this waiting period kills most of us...:boxing:


Don't worry bro, plz try tomorrow as today is almost close......


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

IT seems today there were no grants...

Let's hope for the best and wait for tomorrow.


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Raghuveer CH said:


> IT seems today there were no grants...
> 
> Let's hope for the best and wait for tomorrow.


There are two grants but category is 189 i guess. I just saw on different thread...


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

Raghuveer CH said:


> IT seems today there were no grants...
> 
> Let's hope for the best and wait for tomorrow.


I do not understand how DIAC works. Someone who lodge his file on 11th june or after get his grant in a month. Others like you who lodge on 8th or before still waiting.
are there any other factors on which DIAC give priorities to someone.
DIAC website still shows that all application allocated to case officer who applied till 12th may, than how some one who lodge his/her visa in june they get grant others still waiting. Seriously its weird :confused2:


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

zaigham said:


> I do not understand how DIAC works. Someone who lodge his file on 11th june or after get his grant in a month. Others like you who lodge on 8th or before still waiting.
> are there any other factors on which DIAC give priorities to someone.
> DIAC website still shows that all application allocated to case officer who applied till 12th may, than how some one who lodge his/her visa in june they get grant others still waiting. Seriously its weird :confused2:



I am also confused over working of DIAC. I have lodged visa on 28th may but still waiting :confused2:


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

zaigham said:


> I do not understand how DIAC works. Someone who lodge his file on 11th june or after get his grant in a month. Others like you who lodge on 8th or before still waiting.
> are there any other factors on which DIAC give priorities to someone.
> DIAC website still shows that all application allocated to case officer who applied till 12th may, than how some one who lodge his/her visa in june they get grant others still waiting. Seriously its weird :confused2:


I assume it all depends on CO how fast they can work on each application and the type and number of applications allotted to that CO...Only DIBP/CO know how they work...

We can only just wait and pray...


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

ketanp89 said:


> I am also confused over working of DIAC. I have lodged visa on 28th may but still waiting :confused2:


I thought they give priority to those with higher Points, but I noticed applications with 60 points they get their approvals sometimes, while other with more points they are waiting. 
May b luck counts.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

zaigham said:


> I thought they give priority to those with higher Points, but I noticed applications with 60 points they get their approvals sometimes, while other with more points they are waiting.
> May b luck counts.



I thought they give priority according to dates.
Yes i suppose luck matters because people who have lodged visa on 15th and 18th June have got grants but many from may are waiting.


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

Interesting fact is, few folks called a day before grant, and were told that application is not yet picked...


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

By the grace of god, today morning at 10AM got visa grant for me, wife and child. 
Thank you all for your kind help. My timelines are:

- ACS Assessment (261312): 28th March, 2013
- EOI submit (190 Visa - NSW): 6-Feb-2015
- Points: Age:30, Qualification: 15, Experience: 10, State:5
- Nomination invitation: 7-May-2015
- Nomination approved: 1-June-2015
- Visa Invitation: 1-June-2015
- Visa applied: 2-June-2015
- Medical & PCC: 11-June-2015
- All other documents uploaded upfront: Form-16, Form-80, Form-1221, Experience letters
Appointment letters.
- Direct Grant: 4-August-2015


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

rajusharma said:


> By the grace of god, today morning at 10AM got visa grant for me, wife and child.
> Thank you all for your kind help. My timelines are:
> 
> - ACS Assessment (261312): 28th March, 2013
> ...


*Hearty congratulations... wish you all the best for your future...!!!*


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

rajusharma said:


> By the grace of god, today morning at 10AM got visa grant for me, wife and child.
> Thank you all for your kind help. My timelines are:
> 
> - ACS Assessment (261312): 28th March, 2013
> ...


Congratulations RajuSharma..Enjoy your day.


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

rajusharma said:


> By the grace of god, today morning at 10AM got visa grant for me, wife and child.
> Thank you all for your kind help. My timelines are:
> 
> - ACS Assessment (261312): 28th March, 2013
> ...



*Congrats Raju... Wish u all the best for future preparations.... *


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

It gives me immense pleasure and happiness to tell that, by the grace of God, we have been granted Visa today at 1:56 pm. Yessss Yesss we have got it !!!

Thanks everyone in this forum for being such a great help in the process ... This forum really rocks 

Regards


----------



## htsunil (Jul 1, 2015)

zaigham said:


> I thought they give priority to those with higher Points, but I noticed applications with 60 points they get their approvals sometimes, while other with more points they are waiting.
> May b luck counts.


More work experience if we have claimed then more delay!!!


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

geets said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure and happiness to tell that, by the grace of God, we have been granted Visa today at 1:56 pm. Yessss Yesss we have got it !!!
> 
> ...


congrats buddy thanks to NSW


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

geets said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure and happiness to tell that, by the grace of God, we have been granted Visa today at 1:56 pm. Yessss Yesss we have got it !!!
> 
> ...



*Congrats Geets...Njoy the moment....  *


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

rajusharma said:


> By the grace of god, today morning at 10AM got visa grant for me, wife and child. Thank you all for your kind help. My timelines are: - ACS Assessment (261312): 28th March, 2013 - EOI submit (190 Visa - NSW): 6-Feb-2015 - Points: Age:30, Qualification: 15, Experience: 10, State:5 - Nomination invitation: 7-May-2015 - Nomination approved: 1-June-2015 - Visa Invitation: 1-June-2015 - Visa applied: 2-June-2015 - Medical & PCC: 11-June-2015 - All other documents uploaded upfront: Form-16, Form-80, Form-1221, Experience letters Appointment letters. - Direct Grant: 4-August-2015


Congrats Raju


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

geets said:


> Hello Everyone, It gives me immense pleasure and happiness to tell that, by the grace of God, we have been granted Visa today at 1:56 pm. Yessss Yesss we have got it !!! Thanks everyone in this forum for being such a great help in the process ... This forum really rocks Regards


Congrats geets


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you Andrew, mktwog and Ausiland... 

All the very best to others who are waiting for their visa....


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

geets said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure and happiness to tell that, by the grace of God, we have been granted Visa today at 1:56 pm. Yessss Yesss we have got it !!!
> 
> ...


lane: *Hearty congratulations Geets... very happy for you... best wishes for your future endeavors...!!!*


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

geets said:


> Thank you Andrew, mktwog and Ausiland...
> 
> All the very best to others who are waiting for their visa....


Congrats geets...Party time 

Good to see couple of grants today....I am still waiting for mine Jun 8th and not claiming any points for exp.

You got the grant notification at 1:56 PM IST that means 6:15PM Australia time...So they are working till 7PM ???


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

geets said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure and happiness to tell that, by the grace of God, we have been granted Visa today at 1:56 pm. Yessss Yesss we have got it !!!
> 
> ...


Congrats Geets.... wish you best of luck for the future ahead...


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

htsunil said:


> More work experience if we have claimed then more delay!!!


I didn't claim any work experience at all, even though i have experience on my skill assessment


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Ricks1990 said:


> lane: *Hearty congratulations Geets... very happy for you... best wishes for your future endeavors...!!!*


Thank you Ricks.... you too shall get the grant in a day or two.... all the very best... and keep checking your email till 1 pm.


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

zaigham said:


> Congrats Geets.... wish you best of luck for the future ahead...


Thank Zaigham and get ready to get golden email as well....


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Congrats geets...Party time
> 
> Good to see couple of grants today....I am still waiting for mine Jun 8th and not claiming any points for exp.
> 
> You got the grant notification at 1:56 PM IST that means 6:15PM Australia time...So they are working till 7PM ???


Thanks Raghuveer
No Actually we called them on Friday and it was told that we have been assigned CO on Friday itself and something would be required then CO will email you, And we asked him which team is it and he told its Adelaide. So I think different location work on different time shift.

Sorry guys there was typo error, I got grant at 12:56. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

geets said:


> Thank you Ricks.... you too shall get the grant in a day or two.... all the very best... and keep checking your email till 1 pm.


Thanks for your good wishes...


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

geets said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure and happiness to tell that, by the grace of God, we have been granted Visa today at 1:56 pm. Yessss Yesss we have got it !!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Geets... Njoy your time....
We 8th June Applicants waiting our Golden email....


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> Congratulations Geets... Njoy your time....
> We 8th June Applicants waiting our Golden email....


Do not worry qimtiaz....Both of us will get the grant tomorrow as per my gut feeling/6th sense.. Get ready :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

P.S: Just being Positive


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

geets said:


> Thank Zaigham and get ready to get golden email as well....


I guess as Pakistan lists under High risk countries ,it will take more time to complete security checks, still hopes for best.


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

zaigham said:


> I guess as Pakistan lists under High risk countries ,it will take more time to complete security checks, still hopes for best.


Yes, it is under high risk countries but many of them got it in normal tat. So be positive and keep praying


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

zaigham said:


> I guess as Pakistan lists under High risk countries ,it will take more time to complete security checks, still hopes for best.


Yes I feel the same but it should be ok as far as they are cleared


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> *Hearty congratulations... wish you all the best for your future...!!!*


Thank you Ricks  and All the best to you


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Congratulations RajuSharma..Enjoy your day.


Thank you Raghuveer . Best of luck to you


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

is there any other number to ring GSM Adelaide.. as they are always busy on given number


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

rajusharma said:


> By the grace of god, today morning at 10AM got visa grant for me, wife and child.
> Thank you all for your kind help. My timelines are:
> 
> - ACS Assessment (261312): 28th March, 2013
> ...


HAPPY GRANT DAY... HAHAHAHAHA...... Congratulations Raju Bhaaji


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

geets said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> It gives me immense pleasure and happiness to tell that, by the grace of God, we have been granted Visa today at 1:56 pm. Yessss Yesss we have got it !!!
> 
> ...


Hello Geets , Congrats and best of luck for next stage...


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

Still no contact by CO, may they had put my application on checks. 8 weeks passed.


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

amzamz said:


> Still no contact by CO, may they had put my application on checks. 8 weeks passed.


Same here bro... I dun know whats going on...


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

qimtiaz said:


> Same here bro... I dun know whats going on...


Did you try calling? What's the reply?


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

ankit.a said:


> Did you try calling? What's the reply?


I called them on Monday... The lady told me that CO has not been assigned to my application and currently we are processing 12th May Applications.... She advise me to wait as normal process take 3 months and if you don't hear from us during this period, call us....


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

*Allhumdulillah*

By the Grace of ALLAH and prayers and support of my Parents, just received an email that DIAC Grant me Visa:second: . A big relief, although its not done here. Still a long way to go. Finally I can pick my stuff from Brisbane, which I left there with a hope I will come back. I wish you best of luck for all of you. U guys give me a real support like real brothers. Finally I can sleep at nights, no need to refresh my email box after every 10 15 minutes. Hope to see you guys posting about your Grant soon. And this is my personal experience. If you are waiting for your CO to ask about form 80 or any thing else which you think is required, submit it before he ask for it. And make sure to call them after few days (Specially Hardeep) you better call them if you already submit your documents.
Many thanks for your real support again, although I never met you guys, but want to meet you whenever you guys are in NSW or in Australia. 

Wishing all of you best of Luck.

Takecares


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

zaigham said:


> By the Grace of ALLAH and prayers and support of my Parents, just received an email that DIAC Grant me Visa:second: . A big relief, although its not done here. Still a long way to go. Finally I can pick my stuff from Brisbane, which I left there with a hope I will come back. I wish you best of luck for all of you. U guys give me a real support like real brothers. Finally I can sleep at nights, no need to refresh my email box after every 10 15 minutes. Hope to see you guys posting about your Grant soon. And this is my personal experience. If you are waiting for your CO to ask about form 80 or any thing else which you think is required, submit it before he ask for it. And make sure to call them after few days (Specially Hardeep) you better call them if you already submit your documents.
> Many thanks for your real support again, although I never met you guys, but want to meet you whenever you guys are in NSW or in Australia.
> 
> Wishing all of you best of Luck.
> ...


Congratulations brother.... Good luck for remaining process.... Enjoy


----------



## pingu2k5 (Jul 22, 2015)

I just received my grant notice now. Thank God and thanks to all the good people on this forum. Visa lodge date was 16 June. Called GSM Adelaide on 21 July and 4 August, was told CO was yet to be allocated. I nominated Management Accountant with 55+5 NSW SS.


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> Congratulations brother.... Good luck for remaining process.... Enjoy


Thanks.. If you called them on monday. I am pretty sure you will get your visa any time this week or next.. just keep calm and pray


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

zaigham said:


> By the Grace of ALLAH and prayers and support of my Parents, just received an email that DIAC Grant me Visa:second: . A big relief, although its not done here. Still a long way to go. Finally I can pick my stuff from Brisbane, which I left there with a hope I will come back. I wish you best of luck for all of you. U guys give me a real support like real brothers. Finally I can sleep at nights, no need to refresh my email box after every 10 15 minutes. Hope to see you guys posting about your Grant soon. And this is my personal experience. If you are waiting for your CO to ask about form 80 or any thing else which you think is required, submit it before he ask for it. And make sure to call them after few days (Specially Hardeep) you better call them if you already submit your documents.
> Many thanks for your real support again, although I never met you guys, but want to meet you whenever you guys are in NSW or in Australia.
> 
> Wishing all of you best of Luck.
> ...



*Congrats buddy... Must be a great relief... *


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

pingu2k5 said:


> I just received my grant notice now. Thank God and thanks to all the good people on this forum. Visa lodge date was 16 June. Called GSM Adelaide on 21 July and 4 August, was told CO was yet to be allocated. I nominated Management Accountant with 55+5 NSW SS.


Congratulations... That was super quick...


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

Aussiland said:


> *Congrats buddy... Must be a great relief... *


Yes indeed..


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

pingu2k5 said:


> I just received my grant notice now. Thank God and thanks to all the good people on this forum. Visa lodge date was 16 June. Called GSM Adelaide on 21 July and 4 August, was told CO was yet to be allocated. I nominated Management Accountant with 55+5 NSW SS.


Congratulations! 

Calls for celebrations time!!!


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

zaigham said:


> By the Grace of ALLAH and prayers and support of my Parents, just received an email that DIAC Grant me Visa:second: . A big relief, although its not done here. Still a long way to go. Finally I can pick my stuff from Brisbane, which I left there with a hope I will come back. I wish you best of luck for all of you. U guys give me a real support like real brothers. Finally I can sleep at nights, no need to refresh my email box after every 10 15 minutes. Hope to see you guys posting about your Grant soon. And this is my personal experience. If you are waiting for your CO to ask about form 80 or any thing else which you think is required, submit it before he ask for it. And make sure to call them after few days (Specially Hardeep) you better call them if you already submit your documents.
> Many thanks for your real support again, although I never met you guys, but want to meet you whenever you guys are in NSW or in Australia.
> 
> Wishing all of you best of Luck.
> ...


Many Congratulations!!!


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Guys...Should I try calling them..??

Dont even know which number to contact..Bcoz there is no communication from the CO till day..Please advice???

June 8th Applicant


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Guys...Should I try calling them..??
> 
> Dont even know which number to contact..Bcoz there is no communication from the CO till day..Please advice???
> 
> June 8th Applicant


Dear call on this number +61 731 367 000 0061 731 367 000. 
Better to call tomorrow morning.. 

8th June Applicant


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

zaigham said:


> By the Grace of ALLAH and prayers and support of my Parents, just received an email that DIAC Grant me Visa:second: . A big relief, although its not done here. Still a long way to go. Finally I can pick my stuff from Brisbane, which I left there with a hope I will come back. I wish you best of luck for all of you. U guys give me a real support like real brothers. Finally I can sleep at nights, no need to refresh my email box after every 10 15 minutes. Hope to see you guys posting about your Grant soon. And this is my personal experience. If you are waiting for your CO to ask about form 80 or any thing else which you think is required, submit it before he ask for it. And make sure to call them after few days (Specially Hardeep) you better call them if you already submit your documents.
> Many thanks for your real support again, although I never met you guys, but want to meet you whenever you guys are in NSW or in Australia.
> 
> Wishing all of you best of Luck.
> ...


Hey Zaigham,

Congrats.. Happy 4 you.
I submitted docs yesterday only via direct Email to CO.
When Should I call ?
and which number ? Mine is GSM adelaide ...
Please revert brother.
Once again Congratulations and wish u the best of luck for future endeavors. Cheerz...


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

pingu2k5 said:


> I just received my grant notice now. Thank God and thanks to all the good people on this forum. Visa lodge date was 16 June. Called GSM Adelaide on 21 July and 4 August, was told CO was yet to be allocated. I nominated Management Accountant with 55+5 NSW SS.


Congratulations ...


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

zaigham said:


> By the Grace of ALLAH and prayers and support of my Parents, just received an email that DIAC Grant me Visa:second: . A big relief, although its not done here. Still a long way to go. Finally I can pick my stuff from Brisbane, which I left there with a hope I will come back. I wish you best of luck for all of you. U guys give me a real support like real brothers. Finally I can sleep at nights, no need to refresh my email box after every 10 15 minutes. Hope to see you guys posting about your Grant soon. And this is my personal experience. If you are waiting for your CO to ask about form 80 or any thing else which you think is required, submit it before he ask for it. And make sure to call them after few days (Specially Hardeep) you better call them if you already submit your documents. Many thanks for your real support again, although I never met you guys, but want to meet you whenever you guys are in NSW or in Australia. Wishing all of you best of Luck. Takecares


Hey zaigham congrats!!


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Guys...Should I try calling them..??
> 
> Dont even know which number to contact..Bcoz there is no communication from the CO till day..Please advice???
> 
> June 8th Applicant


yes do call them. do not ask about ur status. just ask them about any further documents if needed. you will surely get a general reply. but hopefully you will get a visa soon.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Guys...Should I try calling them..?? Dont even know which number to contact..Bcoz there is no communication from the CO till day..Please advice??? June 8th Applicant


@Raghuveer, call GSM Adelaide morrow morning. You might get the grant.. All the very best!!


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

pingu2k5 said:


> I just received my grant notice now. Thank God and thanks to all the good people on this forum. Visa lodge date was 16 June. Called GSM Adelaide on 21 July and 4 August, was told CO was yet to be allocated. I nominated Management Accountant with 55+5 NSW SS.


@pingu2k5: congrats!!


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

HARDEEP said:


> Hey Zaigham, Congrats.. Happy 4 you. I submitted docs yesterday only via direct Email to CO. When Should I call ? and which number ? Mine is GSM adelaide ... Please revert brother. Once again Congratulations and wish u the best of luck for future endeavors. Cheerz...


@Hardeep try calling on Friday morning on +61 7 3136 7000 since yours is Adelaide. All the best!!


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> Hey Zaigham,
> 
> Congrats.. Happy 4 you.
> I submitted docs yesterday only via direct Email to CO.
> ...


Thanks for your wishes. If you submit it yesterday wait for atlease 5 working days. try calling them next week some time. But If you email your documents may be your Grant is just around the corner, as when I talked to CO today. She asked me to email your documents as well, But they grant me a visa before I emailed them. I think you also upload your documents via immi account as well, as there is an option of request complete you need to click on it to notify them that you already provided all your documents and take a screen shot of your immi account for your records..

Regards


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

mktwog said:


> @Hardeep try calling on Friday morning on +61 7 3136 7000 since yours is Adelaide. All the best!!


Give them a buzz on this number, you may find it busy but keep trying.


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

zaigham said:


> Give them a buzz on this number, you may find it busy but keep trying.


thanks manoj and zaigham for ur quick responses.

Let us hope for the best .. Thanks again brothers. 
I dnt have access to my IMMI account. Its with agent who suggested me to send docs via E-mail only. Let us see.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

zaigham said:


> By the Grace of ALLAH and prayers and support of my Parents, just received an email that DIAC Grant me Visa:second: . A big relief, although its not done here. Still a long way to go. Finally I can pick my stuff from Brisbane, which I left there with a hope I will come back. I wish you best of luck for all of you. U guys give me a real support like real brothers. Finally I can sleep at nights, no need to refresh my email box after every 10 15 minutes. Hope to see you guys posting about your Grant soon. And this is my personal experience. If you are waiting for your CO to ask about form 80 or any thing else which you think is required, submit it before he ask for it. And make sure to call them after few days (Specially Hardeep) you better call them if you already submit your documents.
> Many thanks for your real support again, although I never met you guys, but want to meet you whenever you guys are in NSW or in Australia.
> 
> Wishing all of you best of Luck.
> ...


_Hearty congratulations Zaigham... very happy for you... best wishes for your future endeavors...!!!_


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

pingu2k5 said:


> I just received my grant notice now. Thank God and thanks to all the good people on this forum. Visa lodge date was 16 June. Called GSM Adelaide on 21 July and 4 August, was told CO was yet to be allocated. I nominated Management Accountant with 55+5 NSW SS.


_Hearty congratulations... wish you all the best for your future endeavors...!!!_


----------



## JK_Oz (Dec 14, 2014)

mktwog said:


> @Hardeep try calling on Friday morning on +61 7 3136 7000 since yours is Adelaide. All the best!!


Hi, 

I have also responded to CO request through email on 29th July and 30th July I closed request on my IMMI account.

Is it ok to call tomorrow?


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> thanks manoj and zaigham for ur quick responses.
> 
> Let us hope for the best .. Thanks again brothers.
> I dnt have access to my IMMI account. Its with agent who suggested me to send docs via E-mail only. Let us see.


You welcome, Ask him to upload it via Immi account..do not relay on agents.. you better know what agents called in Hindi ... ..
I did not use any agent to lodge my file, its a complete waste of money as it a very straight process to file your application.


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

JK_Oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have also responded to CO request through email on 29th July and 30th July I closed request on my IMMI account.
> 
> Is it ok to call tomorrow?


 yes do give them a call tomorrow I also closed request on 30th.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

JK_Oz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have also responded to CO request through email on 29th July and 30th July I closed request on my IMMI account.
> 
> Is it ok to call tomorrow?


My personal suggestion- wait till Friday as you would have given them sufficient time and then call on Monday


----------



## htsunil (Jul 1, 2015)

My CO contacted me today and uploaded the PTE document. Any idea how long does it take to get the grant for me?


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

zaigham said:


> By the Grace of ALLAH and prayers and support of my Parents, just received an email that DIAC Grant me Visa:second: . A big relief, although its not done here. Still a long way to go. Finally I can pick my stuff from Brisbane, which I left there with a hope I will come back. I wish you best of luck for all of you. U guys give me a real support like real brothers. Finally I can sleep at nights, no need to refresh my email box after every 10 15 minutes. Hope to see you guys posting about your Grant soon. And this is my personal experience. If you are waiting for your CO to ask about form 80 or any thing else which you think is required, submit it before he ask for it. And make sure to call them after few days (Specially Hardeep) you better call them if you already submit your documents.
> Many thanks for your real support again, although I never met you guys, but want to meet you whenever you guys are in NSW or in Australia.
> 
> Wishing all of you best of Luck.
> Takecares


*Congratz Zaigham..really happy for you..told you yesterday that its on the way... have a blast today because I know how it feels after receiving the grant.....*


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

geets said:


> *Congratz Zaigham..really happy for you..told you yesterday that its on the way... have a blast today because I know how it feels after receiving the grant.....*


Thanks sometime we just need a moral support to relief our stress. and here I find real moral support...
But the real life starts after arriving Australia. Although I was in Australia for more than 4 years and I know how hard is it to start every thing from scratch.


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

htsunil said:


> My CO contacted me today and uploaded the PTE document. Any idea how long does it take to get the grant for me?


Just wait for a week if you did not hear any thing from CO, Call them.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

htsunil said:


> My CO contacted me today and uploaded the PTE document. Any idea how long does it take to get the grant for me?


I suggest you to wait until next week.


----------



## ils (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi Congrats to all who got grants today. Cheers.

i am really confused about the allocation of grants.. is it if we call them we can expedite our process????.....i have Adelaide office contact can somebody help me with the Brisbane office contact.

13th June Applicant.


----------



## D8192 (Jul 27, 2015)

Congratulations to all grants today.

I just completed my Medicals and when I check my HAP id status in eMedical it is showing Health status as "This health case was submitted to DIBP on 02 Aug 2015." Now this document I wanted to upload to Visa application. I wanted to add this document to Visa application, under which document type I have to upload it.

Thanks in adavance.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

D8192 said:


> Congratulations to all grants today.
> 
> I just completed my Medicals and when I check my HAP id status in eMedical it is showing Health status as "This health case was submitted to DIBP on 02 Aug 2015." Now this document I wanted to upload to Visa application. I wanted to add this document to Visa application, under which document type I have to upload it.
> 
> Thanks in adavance.


Hospital folks will send the results directly to DIBP / upload it in DIBP system, you dont need to upload any document for the medical results.


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey Morning Guys,

It's my turn to convey today, Thank you all for the timely help, best wishes, and all the support.

I have been issued a Grant yesterday.

Wish you all a speedy Grant.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

rohitszone said:


> Hey Morning Guys,
> 
> It's my turn to convey today, Thank you all for the timely help, best wishes, and all the support.
> 
> ...


_Congrats Rohit... best wishes for future endeavors...!!!_


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi All..

Today is the day....Finally my wait is over and we received our grants at 6:24AM..Thanks to this forum and all fellow members who supported me all the way from EOI to VISA GRANT.

All the best to each every one who is waiting for the grant.

P.S: I did not uploaded any Form80/1221 and there was no sign of CO..AND did not made any status check phone calls.

Below is my timeline:

__________________
261313 Software Engineer 
+ve ACS Result - 12-MAR-15
PTE A L=74,R=68,S=90,W=70 Overall=73 (05-Apr-15)
EOI 190 NSW - 27 Apr 15 (55+5 Points)
NSW Invite - 07 May 15
NSW Approve -29-May-15
Invite - 29-May-15
PCC - 05-JUN-15
Visa Lodged- 08-JUN-15 
Medicals - 05-JUL-15
VISA Grant - Direct Grant 08-AUG-2015
Landing - OCT


----------



## vipulrajmohan (Jun 8, 2015)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Hi All..
> 
> Today is the day....Finally my wait is over and we received our grants at 6:24AM..Thanks to this forum and all fellow members who supported me all the way from EOI to VISA GRANT.
> 
> ...


Congrats Raghuveer,

I think you are the only one who did not uploaded the form 80. Good riddance there mate . All the best for the next steps.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Hi All..
> 
> Today is the day....Finally my wait is over and we received our grants at 6:24AM..Thanks to this forum and all fellow members who supported me all the way from EOI to VISA GRANT.
> 
> ...


_Congrats Raghuveer... best wishes for future endeavors...!!!_


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Hi All..
> 
> Today is the day....Finally my wait is over and we received our grants at 6:24AM..Thanks to this forum and all fellow members who supported me all the way from EOI to VISA GRANT.
> 
> ...


Mate correct your typo error of Visa Grant date to *06-AUG-2015*...


----------



## joace (Jul 9, 2015)

*I got direct grant at 05-Aug*

After a longtime waiting, it's finally completed by a grant notification mail from GSM. Yesterday, I got my direct grant after elodge 50 days later, the below is my timeline, hope everyone on the forum will get the golden mail very soon.

261313 Software Engineer 
+ve ACS Result - 16-SEP-14
G-IELTS Passed - 01-NOV-14
EOI 190 NSW - 20-MAR-15 (55+5 Points)
NSW Invite - 20-May-15
NSW Approve - 15-JUN-15
Visa Lodged - 16-JUN-15 
Medicals - 28-JUN-15
VISA Grant - Direct Grant 05-AUG-2015
Landing - TBD


----------



## ramnolla (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi everybody, this is ram from hyderabad and I too waiting from long time for CO?
Can anybody suggest??

Here is my profile:

VISA 190 -NSW ANZSCO code :263311
Engineer's Australia : positive 13-4-2015
EOI Lodged 60+5 - 14/06/2014 --- NSW SS Invitation - 24/04/2015 --- SS Approval - 11/05/2015
VISA Application - 30/06/2015 documents uploaded same date
PCC 02/06/2015 and medical submitted on 7/7/15
C/O allocated ??
VISA Grant Date - awaiting


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

joace said:


> After a longtime waiting, it's finally completed by a grant notification mail from GSM. Yesterday, I got my direct grant after elodge 50 days later, the below is my timeline, hope everyone on the forum will get the golden mail very soon.
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer
> +ve ACS Result - 16-SEP-14
> ...


_Congrats Joace... best wishes for future endeavors...!!!_


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

ramnolla said:


> Hi everybody, this is ram from hyderabad and I too waiting from long time for CO?
> Can anybody suggest??
> 
> Here is my profile:
> ...


Your lodged your visa application on 30/06/2015... so wait for another 15-20 days for either Direct Visa Grant or CO allocation...!!!


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ricks1990 said:


> _Congrats Joace... best wishes for future endeavors...!!!_



Ricks I can see in your time line that you have taken pte-a , one of my friend sat for PTE-A but he didn't get the sufficient score , so he will do the exam again . However , pte-A has sent the score report to DIBP will these bring any impact when he submit the new score card after taking the exam another time .


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

joace said:


> After a longtime waiting, it's finally completed by a grant notification mail from GSM. Yesterday, I got my direct grant after elodge 50 days later, the below is my timeline, hope everyone on the forum will get the golden mail very soon.
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer
> +ve ACS Result - 16-SEP-14
> ...


congrats joace


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

rohitszone said:


> Hey Morning Guys,
> 
> It's my turn to convey today, Thank you all for the timely help, best wishes, and all the support.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Rohit, Cheers


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

zaigham said:


> You welcome, Ask him to upload it via Immi account..do not relay on agents.. you better know what agents called in Hindi ... ..
> I did not use any agent to lodge my file, its a complete waste of money as it a very straight process to file your application.


I made a call today to confirm whether my E-mailed documents are received and if some further info required.
They Said, _"Yes Documents are received and We are reviewing if we want further info, You will be contacted via E-Mail."_
Feeling bit relaxed that at least they have received my papers which I had sent through *mail* only. 
Now let us see when do I get grant. 

Friends Please Pray for me....


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Ricks I can see in your time line that you have taken pte-a , one of my friend sat for PTE-A but he didn't get the sufficient score , so he will do the exam again . However , pte-A has sent the score report to DIBP will these bring any impact when he submit the new score card after taking the exam another time .


Hope you are doing good... whenever your friend gets sufficient score, he may resend his new score to DBIP...

DIBP has a direct link of PTE server and CO’s verify one’s PTE score while processing visa application with the help of given reference number not from any email...


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

Guyz, I got docs request finally by CO. he asked for form 80 and PCC. One strange thing, I uploaded PCC previously too then why this was requested again?

Also any points to take care while filling form 80?


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

rohitszone said:


> Hey Morning Guys, It's my turn to convey today, Thank you all for the timely help, best wishes, and all the support. I have been issued a Grant yesterday. Wish you all a speedy Grant.


Congrats rohitszone!


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Hi All.. Today is the day....Finally my wait is over and we received our grants at 6:24AM..Thanks to this forum and all fellow members who supported me all the way from EOI to VISA GRANT. All the best to each every one who is waiting for the grant. P.S: I did not uploaded any Form80/1221 and there was no sign of CO..AND did not made any status check phone calls. Below is my timeline: __________________ 261313 Software Engineer +ve ACS Result - 12-MAR-15 PTE A L=74,R=68,S=90,W=70 Overall=73 (05-Apr-15) EOI 190 NSW - 27 Apr 15 (55+5 Points) NSW Invite - 07 May 15 NSW Approve -29-May-15 Invite - 29-May-15 PCC - 05-JUN-15 Visa Lodged- 08-JUN-15 Medicals - 05-JUL-15 VISA Grant - Direct Grant 08-AUG-2015 Landing - OCT


Congrats Raghuveer !! Happy for you


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

joace said:


> After a longtime waiting, it's finally completed by a grant notification mail from GSM. Yesterday, I got my direct grant after elodge 50 days later, the below is my timeline, hope everyone on the forum will get the golden mail very soon. 261313 Software Engineer +ve ACS Result - 16-SEP-14 G-IELTS Passed - 01-NOV-14 EOI 190 NSW - 20-MAR-15 (55+5 Points) NSW Invite - 20-May-15 NSW Approve - 15-JUN-15 Visa Lodged - 16-JUN-15 Medicals - 28-JUN-15 VISA Grant - Direct Grant 05-AUG-2015 Landing - TBD


Congrats joace lol you said it is long time?? Enjoy!!


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

amzamz said:


> Guyz, I got docs request finally by CO. he asked for form 80 and PCC. One strange thing, I uploaded PCC previously too then why this was requested again? Also any points to take care while filling form 80?


Hi Amzamz,
Don't think further just upload them, sometimes they are again asking for documents that were already uploaded. 
Be sure to read the instructions given in there, take your time and fill in. That's all


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

HARDEEP said:


> I made a call today to confirm whether my E-mailed documents are received and if some further info required. They Said, "Yes Documents are received and We are reviewing if we want further info, You will be contacted via E-Mail." Feeling bit relaxed that at least they have received my papers which I had sent through mail only. Now let us see when do I get grant. Friends Please Pray for me....


Excellent Hardeep. Hope you receive it by Saturday. Our prayers are with you  All the very best!!


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> _Congrats Raghuveer... best wishes for future endeavors...!!!_


Thank you RICKS...Wishing you for a speedy grant..


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Hi All..
> 
> Today is the day....Finally my wait is over and we received our grants at 6:24AM..Thanks to this forum and all fellow members who supported me all the way from EOI to VISA GRANT.
> 
> ...


Congrats Raghuveer ...  & all the best for your future plans...
I hope I get the grant soon....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

mktwog said:


> Congrats Raghuveer !! Happy for you


Thank you mktwog....When are you planning to move to OZ...


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

rohitszone said:


> Hey Morning Guys,
> 
> It's my turn to convey today, Thank you all for the timely help, best wishes, and all the support.
> 
> ...


Congrats Rohit...  
I hope I get the grant soon... I applied on 6-Jun-15...


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

Aussiland said:


> Congrats Rohit...
> I hope I get the grant soon... I applied on 6-Jun-15...


Thank you, You're next in queue bro!

All the very best


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Thank you mktwog....When are you planning to move to OZ...


Hi Raghuveer planning this month end. And you?


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hello guys. ...

Please help me with your expert advice.
I have two options, just not able to decide.... 
1- which occupation code should i choose (below is my details)
2- does waiting & applying for COL job code is better or apply for CSOL immediately will be beneficial?


Option1 - my wife being a primary applicant

OC - CSOL- 232511 (interior designer)
Age - 30
Edu - 10 points for AQF Diploma
Wrk ex. - 10 points for 5 year's wrk ex
Spouse - 5 points
SS - 5 points
Ielts /pte - not given ( will it require???)
Total points = 60

Option2- me bing a primary applicant

OC- COL - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Age - 25 pts
Edu - 10 pts
Spouse. - 5 pts
SS - 5pts
work exp - 5pts (recognised aftr Jan 2011, so should I wait until jan2016 to make work exp. 10 points and then apply for 190?
Ielts/pte - 0 pts (give exam again in mean time)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

ils said:


> Hi Congrats to all who got grants today. Cheers.
> 
> i am really confused about the allocation of grants.. is it if we call them we can expedite our process????.....i have Adelaide office contact can somebody help me with the Brisbane office contact.
> 
> 13th June Applicant.


If CO contact you before, Its good to contact them and ask if any other thing needed. That 00617 number is brisbane office number. I don't know how someone said its Adelaide office number, 07 is a code for queensland not for South Australia.


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

sk804 said:


> Hello guys. ...
> 
> Please help me with your expert advice.
> I have two options, just not able to decide....
> ...


As per my opinion option 2, score as much as you can in Ietls or PTE.


----------



## ils (Jul 18, 2015)

hi all can somebody please advise the no. for Brisbane Office ?????????????


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

I think they ask form 80 in case someone has made foreign trips, is there anyone with exception?


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Raghuveer CH said:


> Hi All..
> 
> Today is the day....Finally my wait is over and we received our grants at 6:24AM..Thanks to this forum and all fellow members who supported me all the way from EOI to VISA GRANT.
> 
> ...


Congratulations dear.... Enjoy your time.


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

hey congrats Raghuveer.. wish u best of luck for next journey..


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

mktwog said:


> Excellent Hardeep. Hope you receive it by Saturday. Our prayers are with you  All the very best!!


Big Thanks to You Dear Manoj Sir


----------



## JK_Oz (Dec 14, 2014)

By the grace of God, I finally received my Grant today 6-Aug-2015 :second:

I indeed called GSM adelaide and followed the advice of other group members of asking them if they require any additional documents and to my request I got my grant in few minutes.

In my opinion, if CO has contacted you and asked for additional information and you have responded to it then you can call and check the status 3/4 days after you close your request on IMMI account. Otherwise CO will probably review the information you sent on 28th day from the day you closed your request.

However its a great day of my life.

I sincerely thank everyone and extremely grateful to the ExpatForum for their unconditional support and assistance.

JK


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

JK_Oz said:


> By the grace of God, I finally received my Grant today 6-Aug-2015 :second:
> 
> I indeed called GSM adelaide and followed the advice of other group members of asking them if they require any additional documents and to my request I got my grant in few minutes.
> 
> ...


Congrats JK...


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

JK_Oz said:


> By the grace of God, I finally received my Grant today 6-Aug-2015 :second: I indeed called GSM adelaide and followed the advice of other group members of asking them if they require any additional documents and to my request I got my grant in few minutes. In my opinion, if CO has contacted you and asked for additional information and you have responded to it then you can call and check the status 3/4 days after you close your request on IMMI account. Otherwise CO will probably review the information you sent on 28th day from the day you closed your request. However its a great day of my life. I sincerely thank everyone and extremely grateful to the ExpatForum for their unconditional support and assistance. JK


Congrats JK_oz enjoy


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

JK_Oz said:


> By the grace of God, I finally received my Grant today 6-Aug-2015 :second:
> 
> I indeed called GSM adelaide and followed the advice of other group members of asking them if they require any additional documents and to my request I got my grant in few minutes.
> 
> ...


_Congrats JK... best wishes for future endeavors...!!!_


----------



## Guddu82 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Friends, Need a suggestion, My wife's fathers middle name is missing in the passport. In her educational document her father's name has a middle name. Kindly suggest if this will be an issue in my application. Will I have to fill up change of circumstances form?/ Kindly hep with your expert suggestions please as I am getting sleepless nights.


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

I am stuck at a difficult situation, please help someone.

I got CO assigned and he asked for form 80 and PCC. 

Regarding PCC, he didn't mention for which country he is looking for. I've been to UK for around 11 months (didn't complete 1 full year) and rest of time I spent in India. I already attached India's PCC before CO assigned. So now should I share India's PCC again or need to arrange UK PCC?


----------



## Guddu82 (Feb 24, 2015)

amzamz said:


> I am stuck at a difficult situation, please help someone.
> 
> I got CO assigned and he asked for form 80 and PCC.
> 
> Regarding PCC, he didn't mention for which country he is looking for. I've been to UK for around 11 months (didn't complete 1 full year) and rest of time I spent in India. I already attached India's PCC before CO assigned. So now should I share India's PCC again or need to arrange UK PCC?


Kindly send a clarification email to the case officer.. am sure this will give a clarity on the same.


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> Big Thanks to You Dear Manoj Sir


Thanks All Expats for your kind support, advice and Motivation all the time.
We have been granted visa today at 12:24 PM. I am thankful to God, Parents, and My dear Expat - Friends.


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> Thanks All Expats for your kind support, advice and Motivation all the time.
> We have been granted visa today at 12:24 PM. I am thankful to God, Parents, and My dear Expat - Friends.


Kya baat hai Hardeep... Congrats bro... All the best for your future plans...


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

Aussiland said:


> Kya baat hai Hardeep... Congrats bro... All the best for your future plans...


Thanks Aussiland. Wish you also best of luck and a very speedy grant dear..


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

HARDEEP said:


> Thanks All Expats for your kind support, advice and Motivation all the time.
> We have been granted visa today at 12:24 PM. I am thankful to God, Parents, and My dear Expat - Friends.


Hey Congratulations Hardeep....Really Happy for you.....


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

geets said:


> Hey Congratulations Hardeep....Really Happy for you.....


thanku geet


----------



## Guddu82 (Feb 24, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> Thanks All Expats for your kind support, advice and Motivation all the time.
> We have been granted visa today at 12:24 PM. I am thankful to God, Parents, and My dear Expat - Friends.


Awesome Hardeep.... Wish you all the best


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

HARDEEP said:


> Thanks All Expats for your kind support, advice and Motivation all the time. We have been granted visa today at 12:24 PM. I am thankful to God, Parents, and My dear Expat - Friends.


Many many hearty congratulations Hardeep


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> Thanks All Expats for your kind support, advice and Motivation all the time.
> We have been granted visa today at 12:24 PM. I am thankful to God, Parents, and My dear Expat - Friends.


_Hearty congratulations to you all... best wishes for future endeavors...!!!_


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks Guddu, Ricks and mktwog for your kind wishes.


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> Thanks All Expats for your kind support, advice and Motivation all the time.
> We have been granted visa today at 12:24 PM. I am thankful to God, Parents, and My dear Expat - Friends.


Congratulations Hardeep. All the best...


----------



## Guddu82 (Feb 24, 2015)

Friends, can anyone please revert.. am getting really very tensed....My wife's fathers middle name is missing in the passport. In her educational document her father's name has a middle name. Kindly suggest if this will be an issue in my application. Will I have to fill up change of circumstances form?/ Kindly hep with your expert suggestions please as I am getting sleepless nights.


----------



## shankyneha (Jul 6, 2015)

Now officially a Permanent Resident of Australia ... Amazing Feeling and most of all I can say goodbye to night shifts which I have been doing from past 7 years now ... Thanks to all the expat members for their advice ... AND Best of luck to all those who are waiting ... May the force be with you lane::second:


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

shankyneha said:


> Now officially a Permanent Resident of Australia ... Amazing Feeling and most of all I can say goodbye to night shifts which I have been doing from past 7 years now ... Thanks to all the expat members for their advice ... AND Best of luck to all those who are waiting ... May the force be with you lane::second:


_Congrats Shankyneha... best wishes for future endeavors...!!!_


----------



## shankyneha (Jul 6, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> _Congrats Shankyneha... best wishes for future endeavors...!!!_



Thanks Bud! ... yours is near too ... best of luck!!


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

shankyneha said:


> Thanks Bud! ... yours is near too ... best of luck!!


Thank you very much for your kind wishes...


----------



## Guddu82 (Feb 24, 2015)

Friends plz help.. will my wife's passport (secondary applicant) not carrying her father's middle name be an issue because her educational certificates her father name has a middle name aswell.... Plz suggest..


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

I got the granttttttttttttt email.... 50 days for the entire application time....!!! Thank you guys for your support and advice........


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

janidhimant said:


> I got the granttttttttttttt email.... 50 days for the entire application time....!!! Thank you guys for your support and advice........


Congratzz Janidhimant!!! All the very best for your new begining ...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

janidhimant said:


> I got the granttttttttttttt email.... 50 days for the entire application time....!!! Thank you guys for your support and advice........


_Congrats Janidhimant... best wishes for future endeavors...!!!_


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

janidhimant said:


> I got the granttttttttttttt email.... 50 days for the entire application time....!!! Thank you guys for your support and advice........


Hi Janidhimant,

Did you ever called to them or CO contacted you...?

Regards,
Ricks1990


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

shankyneha said:


> Now officially a Permanent Resident of Australia ... Amazing Feeling and most of all I can say goodbye to night shifts which I have been doing from past 7 years now ... Thanks to all the expat members for their advice ... AND Best of luck to all those who are waiting ... May the force be with you lane::second:


Congrats Shankyneha... Great news... All the best for your future plans....


----------



## rksundaram76 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am applying for 190 visa.
My ACS assesment completed for SOL (261313-Software Engineer). I have more than 8 years of Experience.
I have got IETLS reults as L:7.5,R:7,W:6.0;S:6.5, Overall :7. Due to my IELTS score, I am going for 190 visa, instead of 189.
My Point is 60.


On EOI Submission, 
"Preferred locations within Australia
In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from?"


As per DIBP, If it is "ANY" then it will be searchable by all states and territories. 

My doubt is, For example, If I wanted to work in NSW/Nortern territory, can i choose Particular? Or If NSW is offerning for Nomination, Will there be any question arise during Nomination by NSW that, I have not choose specfically "NSW" in the above field. 

For example, In Queensland goverment portal they have mentioned like below.

"Priority is given to applicants who select ‘Queensland’ in SkillSelect as their nominating state"


Is it advisable to select "ANY" or Do I need to choose any Particular State or territory?

Cheers
Kamatchi Sundaram


----------



## neo89 (Jun 13, 2015)

Congratulations to all of those who have grants and good luck to those who are waiting for their visa grant including me..

One request to all who have got grants, please update the tracker sheet...
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...haring#gid=379


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

rksundaram76 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am applying for 190 visa.
> My ACS assesment completed for SOL (261313-Software Engineer). I have more than 8 years of Experience.
> ...


All the states give priority to applicants who select "their state" in SkillSelect as the nominating state...

If you wish to *live & work* in NSW, then select "NSW" in SkillSelect as your nominating state for a better result...

If visa 190 is granted, then you have to *live & work* in the sponsoring state for the first 2 years of your time in Australia...

Hope this helps you...


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Guddu82 said:


> Friends, can anyone please revert.. am getting really very tensed....My wife's fathers middle name is missing in the passport. In her educational document her father's name has a middle name. Kindly suggest if this will be an issue in my application. Will I have to fill up change of circumstances form?/ Kindly hep with your expert suggestions please as I am getting sleepless nights.


This is my suggestion, but others can comment on it if it is wrong.
@Guddu: you could take an affidavit telling that the person in both the passport and the educational document are the same, get it notarised and then fill form 1022 and then upload both the affidavit and the form. Doesn't look like a big deal.


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

mktwog said:


> This is my suggestion, but others can comment on it if it is wrong.
> @Guddu: you could take an affidavit telling that the person in both the passport and the educational document are the same, get it notarised and then fill form 1022 and then upload both the affidavit and the form. Doesn't look like a big deal.


I am not an expert.....but what "mktwog" said is logical and should be accepted by CO.


----------



## rksundaram76 (Dec 21, 2013)

Ricks1990 said:


> All the states give priority to applicants who select "their state" in SkillSelect as the nominating state...
> 
> If you wish to *live & work* in NSW, then select "NSW" in SkillSelect as your nominating state for a better result...
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I now got the insight of it.

Also, Please suggest, does NSW has more probability ratio for nomination?
Coz, I am into Software and I have 8+ years of experience.


----------



## Guddu82 (Feb 24, 2015)

sk804 said:


> I am not an expert.....but what "mktwog" said is logical and should be accepted by CO.


Thanks mktwog & SK....today evening I spoke to my agent and he said that it will not be a problem and no such afidafit is required..... Am feeling totally helpless


----------



## shankyneha (Jul 6, 2015)

Aussiland said:


> Congrats Shankyneha... Great news... All the best for your future plans....


Thanks Bud!


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

janidhimant said:


> I got the granttttttttttttt email.... 50 days for the entire application time....!!! Thank you guys for your support and advice........


Congratulations!!


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Guddu82 said:


> Thanks mktwog & SK....today evening I spoke to my agent and he said that it will not be a problem and no such afidafit is required..... Am feeling totally helpless


Ok good. But why are you feeling helpless if that isn't a problem??


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

rksundaram76 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I now got the insight of it.
> 
> Also, Please suggest, does NSW has more probability ratio for nomination?
> Coz, I am into Software and I have 8+ years of experience.


Yes, NSW has the largest 190 state skills visa nomination program of 4,000 places...

As per NSW, they have 40% of Australia's ICT employment... ICT businesses employ almost 100,000 people...

You may open link Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales and Visa and nomination - Live & Work in New South Wales for more details...

Hope this helps you...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Hi all,

Any Grant today...?

Last day of the week... may shower grants...!!!

Regards,
Rick1990


----------



## newleg (Jun 24, 2014)

HARDEEP said:


> thanku geet


Hi Hardeep,

Congratz!

Usually how long will it take to process after completing CO's request of submitting Form 80 and CV? It has been 2 weeks and there is not any news yet.


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

newleg said:


> Hi Hardeep,
> 
> Congratz!
> 
> Usually how long will it take to process after completing CO's request of submitting Form 80 and CV? It has been 2 weeks and there is not any news yet.


Have you contacted CO by calling them. There is no defined time frame. You should call them on Monday....


----------



## rksundaram76 (Dec 21, 2013)

Ricks1990 said:


> Yes, NSW has the largest 190 state skills visa nomination program of 4,000 places...
> 
> As per NSW, they have 40% of Australia's ICT employment... ICT businesses employ almost 100,000 people...
> 
> ...



Hi Guys,

Today I have Submitted my EOI for NSW State.

Thanks a lot for the advice and guidance.

Cheers
Kamatchi Sundaram.R


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

rksundaram76 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I have Submitted my EOI for NSW State.
> 
> ...



Wish you best of luck for an early NSW invitation...


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

zaigham said:


> As per my opinion option 2, score as much as you can in Ietls or PTE.


Hi zaigham,

Thanks for the advice,

If you can give some input for, your suggesting this, will help others too. 

Cheers....


----------



## JK_Oz (Dec 14, 2014)

HARDEEP said:


> Thanks Guddu, Ricks and mktwog for your kind wishes.


Congrats Hardeep.


----------



## ils (Jul 18, 2015)

they guys, congrats who all got the grant last week....

there is column in DIBP site about the allocation dates for Skilled Migration. on that date for VISA 190 is showing date 08th June 2015. anybody knows what does this date denote????

13th June applicant.


----------



## ils (Jul 18, 2015)

also when I call the numbers get an recorded msg to call mail your queries to [email protected] has anybody emailed them???????


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Just to clarify 2 things:

1) During 190 process from EOI invitation till visa grant, do immigration or state (I applied for NSW) call your current employee and ask if you are currently working there, and also tell them that you will be moving to the specified state (this is important as I am within Australia, so my employer knows that I am in the process of applying to PR but doesn't know it's the state sponsorship and a different state than where I am working at)

2) If we are in Australia and 190 is granted and we are not currently residing/working in the nominated state, how long do we have to move to the nominated state? Does 190 visa get activated after we move to the nominated state?


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

ils said:


> they guys, congrats who all got the grant last week.... there is column in DIBP site about the allocation dates for Skilled Migration. on that date for VISA 190 is showing date 08th June 2015. anybody knows what does this date denote???? 13th June applicant.


That date means that applications until the allocation dates would be considered every month. However, we see that applications after that date are also considered.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

ils said:


> they guys, congrats who all got the grant last week.... there is column in DIBP site about the allocation dates for Skilled Migration. on that date for VISA 190 is showing date 08th June 2015. anybody knows what does this date denote???? 13th June applicant.


I see that you are 13th June applicant. Have you forgotten about your application?? Lol


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

mktwog said:


> This is my suggestion, but others can comment on it if it is wrong.
> @Guddu: you could take an affidavit telling that the person in both the passport and the educational document are the same, get it notarised and then fill form 1022 and then upload both the affidavit and the form. Doesn't look like a big deal.


Also, when you revise, pls make sure that you provide your father in-law name as per his records/documents, not as per your wife's. Submit a proof for that and provide explanation.


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

janidhimant said:


> I got the granttttttttttttt email.... 50 days for the entire application time....!!! Thank you guys for your support and advice........


Many Congratulations!!!


----------



## sribha (Jan 16, 2013)

shankyneha said:


> Now officially a Permanent Resident of Australia ... Amazing Feeling and most of all I can say goodbye to night shifts which I have been doing from past 7 years now ... Thanks to all the expat members for their advice ... AND Best of luck to all those who are waiting ... May the force be with you lane::second:


Hearty Congratulations Shankyneha!


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

rksundaram76 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I have Submitted my EOI for NSW State.
> 
> ...


What's your occupation code and points??


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Any grant today...? Anybody calling today to DIBP?


----------



## rksundaram76 (Dec 21, 2013)

bharathi039 said:


> What's your occupation code and points??


261313 (Software Engineer)
Points : 60


----------



## meh07 (Aug 10, 2015)

hii all i am 17 june applicant and still waiting..... lol dont know whether to wait for CO or positive response.....
ny 1 here who belongs to my ship,,,,,,, visa lodged 17 june with pcc
medicals 24 june


----------



## meh07 (Aug 10, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> Any grant today...? Anybody calling today to DIBP?


hope with in this week you will get *ur *visa........

*hope within this week you will not use text-speak!  

See Rule 6 here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## meh07 (Aug 10, 2015)

shankyneha said:


> Now officially a Permanent Resident of Australia ... Amazing Feeling and most of all I can say goodbye to night shifts which I have been doing from past 7 years now ... Thanks to all the expat members for their advice ... AND Best of luck to all those who are waiting ... May the force be with you lane::second:


congrats shankyneha 

17 june applicant :juggle:


----------



## meh07 (Aug 10, 2015)

meh07 said:


> hope with in this week you will get *ur *visa........
> 
> *hope within this week you will not use text-speak!
> 
> ...



kaju its good if you will explain your rules to help people about 190.....LOL


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

meh07 said:


> kaju its good if you will explain your rules to help people about 190.....LOL


No problem! They're not my rules of course, they are the rules that we all agreed to when we signed up for the forum - and they apply to everyone, even us unpaid and voluntary moderators! 

The link that I provided shows you those rules, if you look at Rule 6, which I indicated in my response, you will see: 

_6. All posts on this site must be in English. Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum._

So "u r" for example is not acceptable - it should be "you are" and not "ur" for "your" and so on. Just proper words.

Text-speak is often what people use on mobile phones for text messages - but most people posting here have a keyboard, so can make the effort to use proper words. 

Using text-speak can also make it harder for those members that don't have English as their first language - and we have an extremely international membership from all over the world.

I won't police every single post for a single use of text-speak, some moderators may do, but often I will leave a comment in red, not so much for the poster (you) but for those reading too, to remind them not to do it on the forum. It's an easy habit to get into! 

But, if you're going to live in Australia, it's a very good habit to get out of! (Unless you're texting friends, of course!  ).

Any instance of text-speak in CV's or applications are likely to be frowned upon at best, and the document disregarded at worst. 

Normally we (the moderators) would also send you a Personal Message saying the same thing - "Please don't do it", and why. But we moderate a great many posts every day, and don't always do that. I also have a life outside the Forum! 

In your case, even though it was a minor issue, I checked your posting history and saw another example of text-speak in a previous post, so I thought I'd let you know.  

Have another look at the rules: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

While you're there, have a look at Rule 5 too!  

cheers
kaju


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

JK_Oz said:


> Congrats Hardeep.


Thanks JK


----------



## meh07 (Aug 10, 2015)

kaju said:


> No problem! They're not my rules of course, they are the rules that we all agreed to when we signed up for the forum - and they apply to everyone, even us unpaid and voluntary moderators!
> 
> The link that I provided shows you those rules, if you look at Rule 6, which I indicated in my response, you will see:
> 
> ...


Brother i am already living in Australia.... but for the formalities of paper work i was in india.....


----------



## manish3134 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi All,

Received direct grant today morning for me and my wife. I am a 24th June applicant. Applied under NSW 261313. Did not claim points for work ex. Though I was a silent reader, but would like to thank all of you at expat forums for your help!! My queries were answered even before I asked them!!
lane:lane:lane:lane:


----------



## vipulrajmohan (Jun 8, 2015)

manish3134 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received direct grant today morning for me and my wife. I am a 24th June applicant. Applied under NSW 261313. Did not claim points for work ex. Though I was a silent reader, but would like to thank all of you at expat forums for your help!! My queries were answered even before I asked them!!
> lane:lane:lane:lane:


Congrats Mate, and all the luck for next course of actions.

How much points did you claimed in total??


----------



## manish3134 (Jun 19, 2015)

vipulrajmohan said:


> Congrats Mate, and all the luck for next course of actions.
> 
> How much points did you claimed in total??



Thank you. Claimed 60 points in total (55+5).


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

manish3134 said:


> Hi All, Received direct grant today morning for me and my wife. I am a 24th June applicant. Applied under NSW 261313. Did not claim points for work ex. Though I was a silent reader, but would like to thank all of you at expat forums for your help!! My queries were answered even before I asked them!! lane:lane:lane:lane:


Congrats manish!!


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

manish3134 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received direct grant today morning for me and my wife. I am a 24th June applicant. Applied under NSW 261313. Did not claim points for work ex. Though I was a silent reader, but would like to thank all of you at expat forums for your help!! My queries were answered even before I asked them!!
> lane:lane:lane:lane:


_Hearty congratulations Manish... best wishes for your future endeavors...!!!_


----------



## ils (Jul 18, 2015)

mktwog said:


> I see that you are 13th June applicant. Have you forgotten about your application?? Lol


hey I have called both the no.s several times however they are not responding. they announce an email to write your queries .....any suggestions what I can do? Did you call them?


----------



## sadhana12 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hello All,

I have filed 190 Visa for NSW on 1st August 2015. Completed my Medicals and PCC. Have not received any response from CO....

Anyone on the same boat ????



__________________
Visa:190
Occupation: 261313- Software Engineer;
ACS Applied :22/May/15
+ve: Assessment :27/May/15 ;
PTE-A: 28/May/15; PTE-A Score: (10)
EOI Submitted with 65 points (60 +5(SS)) - 04/Jun/15;
NSW SS Invite - 19/Jun/15;
NSW Submission - 24/Jun/15;
NSW Approval - 26/Jun/15;
SRN: 54xx
Visa Lodged: 01/Aug/15;
PCC-India: 27/Jul/15;
Medicals: 11/Aug/15;
CO Contact:?????
Grant: ????


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

manish3134 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received direct grant today morning for me and my wife. I am a 24th June applicant. Applied under NSW 261313. Did not claim points for work ex. Though I was a silent reader, but would like to thank all of you at expat forums for your help!! My queries were answered even before I asked them!!
> lane:lane:lane:lane:


Hearty Congratulations Manish!

Did you front upload form 80 and form 1221?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

sadhana12 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have filed 190 Visa for NSW on 1st August 2015. Completed my Medicals and PCC. Have not received any response from CO....
> 
> Anyone on the same boat ????


As per the current trend, CO is allocated in around 45-60 days after the date of Visa application...!!!


----------



## D8192 (Jul 27, 2015)

I noticed that that I filled some wrong information in my visa application. I am filling 1023 now, how can I upload it in visa application. Under which section/document type I have to upload.

For me there is no CO assigned yet and my application is in "Application Received" state.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## htsunil (Jul 1, 2015)

ils said:


> hey I have called both the no.s several times however they are not responding. they announce an email to write your queries .....any suggestions what I can do? Did you call them?


Keep trying... that's the one way.


----------



## tellis_roshan (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello Everyone


I am a slient follower of this forum and had been reading all posts here.I have made 190- Application and the Co contacted me yesterday demanding for National police check and 
FBI pcc.
Below is my time line
Could anyone please guide me how to get the FBI pcc.I am based in perth .....
Any Advice:confused2:

VISA Application - 19/06/2015 All documents uplaoded upfront
CO contact : Request for FBI pcc and australian national police Clerance
VISA Grant Date - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## igor_mk (May 7, 2015)

Hey guys, just have one question.

My timeline is below 

3rd of June - Visa 190 application / all docs attached including police clearance and form 80
10th of july - Medicals done
31st of July - Case officer request de facto relationship evidence ( my partner is permanent resident) & Corrected employment reference (my date was wrong on this document)

My agent submitted everything on the 3rd of August, and since 4th of August the application status says - assessment in progress. 

How long does this usually take? Do you think its smart to call and check on the procedure?

Thanks
Igor


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

igor_mk said:


> Hey guys, just have one question.
> 
> My timeline is below
> 
> ...


Usually, it takes about 2 weeks (10 working days)... I suggest you to wait for some more time... for a quicker result your Agent may call your CO to check whether he has received the documents...!!!


----------



## igor_mk (May 7, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> Usually, it takes about 2 weeks (10 working days)... I suggest you to wait for some more time... for a quicker result your Agent may call your CO to check whether he has received the documents...!!!


Yeah he definetely got them because when the CO requested the document, the status on the application was "more docs requested" or something like that, and it changed the following day after my agent sent the requested documents.

I guess I should wait few more days, as this is the 8th working day ) Cant wait anymore, this wait is killing me..


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

tellis_roshan said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> 
> I am a slient follower of this forum and had been reading all posts here.I have made 190- Application and the Co contacted me yesterday demanding for National police check and
> ...


I don't have any direct experience... I suggest you to search in Expat forums and Google "how to apply US PCC/FBI PCC offshore" for having in depth details... I have seen in some posts that FBI take finger prints and process PCC in about 11-13 weeks...!!!


----------



## simranhp (May 29, 2015)

igor_mk said:


> Yeah he definetely got them because when the CO requested the document, the status on the application was "more docs requested" or something like that, and it changed the following day after my agent sent the requested documents.
> 
> I guess I should wait few more days, as this is the 8th working day ) Cant wait anymore, this wait is killing me..


I am exactly stuck in same scenario and this wait is killing me as well. Just think, I applied on 15th June. So waiting time is even more.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*190 visa condition*

Hi guys please share your views ,

i have offered 190 visa for nsw . can i work in another state in my first year and then move to nsw state after the 2 years .will it affect when I apply for return visa or citizenship after 5 years.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

igor_mk said:


> Yeah he definetely got them because when the CO requested the document, the status on the application was "more docs requested" or something like that, and it changed the following day after my agent sent the requested documents.
> 
> I guess I should wait few more days, as this is the 8th working day ) Cant wait anymore, this wait is killing me..





simranhp said:


> I am exactly stuck in same scenario and this wait is killing me as well. Just think, I applied on 15th June. So waiting time is even more.


@igor_mk @simranhp
Wish you both all the best... forum friends are waiting to congratulate you on your Visa Grant...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Hi guys please share your views ,
> 
> i have offered 190 visa for nsw . can i work in another state in my first year and then move to nsw state after the 2 years .will it affect when I apply for return visa or citizenship after 5 years.


Hi andrew,

Hope you are doing good...!!!

I don't think no one ever advise to do this... you may open British couple to be deported from Australia after five years ¿ because they were living in the wrong suburb | Daily Mail Online for more details...

Andrew, why we take any risk...?

Hope this helps you...!!!

Regards,
Ricks1990


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Hi all,

Good morning...!!!
Any Grant today...!!!

Regards
Ricks1990


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hi andrew,
> 
> Hope you are doing good...!!!
> 
> ...


Oh yes definitely i don't want to take risk . I will be staying in NSW for 2 years , but just that want to know is it from date we enter we need to live in NSW for 2 years or with in this 5 years any combination of 2 years should be sufficient .


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Oh yes definitely i don't want to take risk . I will be staying in NSW for 2 years , but just that want to know is it from date we enter we need to live in NSW for 2 years or with in this 5 years any combination of 2 years should be sufficient .


The primary limitation, which is an issue with the sponsoring state (not DIBP) is that * you live & work in the sponsoring state for the first 2 years of your time in Australia on the 190*...!!!


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

manish3134 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received direct grant today morning for me and my wife. I am a 24th June applicant. Applied under NSW 261313. Did not claim points for work ex. Though I was a silent reader, but would like to thank all of you at expat forums for your help!! My queries were answered even before I asked them!!
> lane:lane:lane:lane:


Happy Grant Manish..... Congratulations dear


----------



## sdx (Aug 12, 2015)

*Living in other state*



Ricks1990 said:


> Hi andrew,
> 
> Hope you are doing good...!!!
> 
> ...



Hi Rick/Andrew,

The article relates to a temporary visa subclass, moreover their was a condition in their visa grant....Andrew i believe that the limitation is more of a moral one then a legal one especially considering that they must not have place any conditions on your grant and you are having a PR.


----------



## tellis_roshan (Mar 27, 2014)

Ricks1990 said:


> I don't have any direct experience... I suggest you to search in Expat forums and Google "how to apply US PCC/FBI PCC offshore" for having in depth details... I have seen in some posts that FBI take finger prints and process PCC in about 11-13 weeks...!!!


Thank you Ricks I see you applied the same date as me your Visa should be around....
Any seniors can you share some thing on my case


----------



## D8192 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi,

I noticed that that I filled some wrong information in my visa application. I am filling 1023 now, how can I upload it in visa application. Under which section/document type I have to upload.

For me there is no CO assigned yet and my application is in "Application Received" state.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

tellis_roshan said:


> Thank you Ricks I see you applied the same date as me your Visa should be around....
> Any seniors can you share some thing on my case


Thanks for your concern... hoping for a Direct Visa Grant this week...!!!


----------



## vipulrajmohan (Jun 8, 2015)

D8192 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I noticed that that I filled some wrong information in my visa application. I am filling 1023 now, how can I upload it in visa application. Under which section/document type I have to upload.
> 
> ...



u can find the category as form 1023.


----------



## sgthushara (Jun 5, 2015)

Dear Friends,
I submitted my EOI(55 pts) for 190 category on 16 July 2015. My qualification is mechanical engineer. I am waiting for the invitation to apply for state nomination NSW.

Have any mechanical engineers got invited for state nomination form NSW?

When can we expect invitation for NSW? I am eagerly seeing for invitation.


----------



## 0703 (Aug 12, 2015)

mktwog said:


> People who lodged their applications in June can pls update here.. BTW I lodged on 11th June and yet to get my PCC and Medicals done.


visa lodged 14-Jun-15.
all docs. uploaded, except form 80.
Wondering should wait until CO asked for it to uploaded or can do it now.:juggle:


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

D8192 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I noticed that that I filled some wrong information in my visa application. I am filling 1023 now, how can I upload it in visa application. Under which section/document type I have to upload.
> 
> ...


Hi D8192,

You may open http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...969-where-upload-form-1023-a.html#post2890913 for more details...

Hope this helps you...!!!

Regards
Ricks1990


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

sgthushara said:


> Dear Friends,
> I submitted my EOI(55 pts) for 190 category on 16 July 2015. My qualification is mechanical engineer. I am waiting for the invitation to apply for state nomination NSW.
> 
> Have any mechanical engineers got invited for state nomination form NSW?
> ...


You may open http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2015-a-68.html for more details...!!!


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

0703 said:


> visa lodged 14-Jun-15.
> all docs. uploaded, except form 80.
> Wondering should wait until CO asked for it to uploaded or can do it now.:juggle:


I suggest you to wait for CO contact *or* Direct Grant...!!!


----------



## manish3134 (Jun 19, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Hearty Congratulations Manish!
> 
> Did you front upload form 80 and form 1221?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


Thank you everyone. Yes I frontloaded form 1221 and form 80.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

*Any Visa Grant today...?*


----------



## vipulrajmohan (Jun 8, 2015)

*Payg and Form 16*

hello all,

In which category, i have to upload the PAYG and Form 16 documents?

Please suggest


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

Direct Granted today!!!!!! 

Note: I did not fill form 80, uploaded Medical and PCC on the same day when I applied visa and even though I traveled few countries and stayed there about 1 to 2 months, I mention "Previous Countries of Residence" as NO in my 17 page online application.

VISA 190 - Software Engineer (261313)
Years of Experience - 10.9
IELTS - 6.5
EOI - 55+5
NSW SS Invitation - 20 May, 2015
NSW Approval - 12 June, 2015
VISA Application - 24 June, 2015 (Uploaded PCC and Medical)
VISA Grant - 13 August, 2015


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

murugadoss said:


> Direct Granted today!!!!!!
> 
> Note: I did not fill form 80, uploaded Medical and PCC on the same day when I applied visa and even though I traveled few countries and stayed there about 1 to 2 months, I mention "Previous Countries of Residence" as NO in my 17 page online application.
> 
> ...


Congratulations murugadoss


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

jtp2015 said:


> Congratulations murugadoss


Thanks dude 

All the best for everyone those who are waiting for Grant.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

*visa application lodged*

Hi friends,
Yesterday I have submitted visa application in immi.gov.au site under visa category 190. Paid the fee for myself and family. The status is now "Application received".

Can someone suggest me when should I start PCC and medical?
While submitting the application I have not submitted any scanned copies of certificates or IELTS test results, except the candidate number.
Kindly suggest me, is there any option to upload any document now? 

Thank you in advance
/Abhi


----------



## 0703 (Aug 12, 2015)

murugadoss said:


> Direct Granted today!!!!!!
> 
> Note: I did not fill form 80, uploaded Medical and PCC on the same day when I applied visa and even though I traveled few countries and stayed there about 1 to 2 months, I mention "Previous Countries of Residence" as NO in my 17 page online application.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Congratulations.
May I please ask you how did you start the medical examination process? I just filed the visa application fee yesterday. But I am confused how to initiate the medical. 
Just now I took an appointment for PCC application submission.

Thanks,
Abhilash


----------



## simranhp (May 29, 2015)

murugadoss said:


> Direct Granted today!!!!!!
> 
> Note: I did not fill form 80, uploaded Medical and PCC on the same day when I applied visa and even though I traveled few countries and stayed there about 1 to 2 months, I mention "Previous Countries of Residence" as NO in my 17 page online application.
> 
> ...


Congrats Buddy. Good Luck for Bright Future in Australia


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Congratulations!!




murugadoss said:


> Direct Granted today!!!!!!
> 
> Note: I did not fill form 80, uploaded Medical and PCC on the same day when I applied visa and even though I traveled few countries and stayed there about 1 to 2 months, I mention "Previous Countries of Residence" as NO in my 17 page online application.
> 
> ...


----------



## ils (Jul 18, 2015)

jtp2015 said:


> Congratulations murugadoss


Hey i see u have applied VISA on 02nd June 2015. according to allocation dates the VISAs are allocated till 08th June 2015..........you should call them and ask about the status


----------



## ils (Jul 18, 2015)

Sorry please ignore


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

jtp2015 said:


> Congratulations murugadoss





Abhilashrs said:


> Congratulations.
> May I please ask you how did you start the medical examination process? I just filed the visa application fee yesterday. But I am confused how to initiate the medical.
> Just now I took an appointment for PCC application submission.
> 
> ...


There is Get Health Detail button in your application after uploading all documents....you need to fill them and take printout of the form and visit the suggested medical center. They will directly send your medical results.


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi friends,
> Yesterday I have submitted visa application in immi.gov.au site under visa category 190. Paid the fee for myself and family. The status is now "Application received".
> 
> Can someone suggest me when should I start PCC and medical?
> ...


There is an option to upload all documents


----------



## sdx (Aug 12, 2015)

*Grant - Golden Mail*

Hi All,

I got my Grant today...I have been a silent reader....so thanks all for asking the questions for me before i ever thought of them...the forum was of much support.

IPA Application Assessed 1 May 2015.
EOI Lodged 4th of May.
NSW Invitation Received 17th May
NSW Nominated 2nd June
Visa Lodged 9th June
Request for Medicals 27th June.
Medicals Submitted 8th of Aug.
Visa Granted 13th Aug - 15 minutes after calling the GSM Office.
Did not upload Form 80 or 1220 or claim points for experience


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

sdx said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant today...I have been a silent reader....so thanks all for asking the questions for me before i ever thought of them...the forum was of much support.
> 
> ...


_Congratulations sdx... wish you all the best for your future endeavors... _


----------



## aussieit (Jan 10, 2015)

*190 visa*

Hi guys,

Will the skill requirement met date change if we reapply for ACS??

Because I just got my ACS approved.I got it positive from September 2007

So did I just lose 1 year of experience just for a month?

If I reapply on October will it be of any use??

I would like to submit EOI for 190 visa with the current 60 points.Can I later update EOI??or is it final??I am planning to use partner skills in future.Is it possible??

Thanks


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> Congratulations.
> May I please ask you how did you start the medical examination process? I just filed the visa application fee yesterday. But I am confused how to initiate the medical.
> Just now I took an appointment for PCC application submission.
> 
> ...


Login to your immi account.Go to documents upload page, there is get health details button and then click on organize health..link..fill details and submit form. Call authorize hospital for appointment.Carry Xerox of passport and emedical referral letter with u during medical. Charge is around 35000 for one person.


----------



## D8192 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi all,

what should I answer to the following question? I do not have onsite exp and I am working in India only since last 8 years.

Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related
occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?

Thank you


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

D8192 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> what should I answer to the following question? I do not have onsite exp and I am working in India only since last 8 years.
> 
> ...


Select *Yes* (if in India, you are working in a nominated or closely related occupation at a skilled level)... as you are working in India and India is overseas for Australia...!!!


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

sdx said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant today...I have been a silent reader....so thanks all for asking the questions for me before i ever thought of them...the forum was of much support.
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy.....


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Guys,

After almost 2 months (which seemed like 2 years) we have finally got the golden email from DIBP... I thank god, my parents, sister, expat buddies for their prayers & guidance...  

I hope & pray for speedy grants to all.... Cheeerzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

sdx said:


> Hi All, I got my Grant today...I have been a silent reader....so thanks all for asking the questions for me before i ever thought of them...the forum was of much support. IPA Application Assessed 1 May 2015. EOI Lodged 4th of May. NSW Invitation Received 17th May NSW Nominated 2nd June Visa Lodged 9th June Request for Medicals 27th June. Medicals Submitted 8th of Aug. Visa Granted 13th Aug - 15 minutes after calling the GSM Office. Did not upload Form 80 or 1220 or claim points for experience


Congrats sdx!!


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Aussiland said:


> Hi Guys, After almost 2 months (which seemed like 2 years) we have finally got the golden email from DIBP... I thank god, my parents, sister, expat buddies for their prayers & guidance...  I hope & pray for speedy grants to all.... Cheeerzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Congrats Aussiland!! Happy for you


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Aussiland said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After almost 2 months (which seemed like 2 years) we have finally got the golden email from DIBP... I thank god, my parents, sister, expat buddies for their prayers & guidance...
> 
> I hope & pray for speedy grants to all.... Cheeerzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Many Congratulations dear... Happy for you!!!!! 2


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

sdx said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant today...I have been a silent reader....so thanks all for asking the questions for me before i ever thought of them...the forum was of much support.
> 
> ...


Congratulations dear.... Best of luck for future endeavors!!!!!


----------



## yoree (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi ... any enrolled nurse applied for 190 .


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Aussiland said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After almost 2 months (which seemed like 2 years) we have finally got the golden email from DIBP... I thank god, my parents, sister, expat buddies for their prayers & guidance...
> 
> I hope & pray for speedy grants to all.... Cheeerzzzzzzzzzzzzz


_Congrats Aussiland... best wishes for your future endeavors...!!!_


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats on the grant. and all the best for your future endeavors.



Aussiland said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After almost 2 months (which seemed like 2 years) we have finally got the golden email from DIBP... I thank god, my parents, sister, expat buddies for their prayers & guidance...
> 
> I hope & pray for speedy grants to all.... Cheeerzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

*Visa Granttttttted...!!!*

Hello Everyone,

Happy to share a good news with you all... by the grace of God, I have received Golden email of Direct Grant from [email protected] today...

Until today morning, the status of my application was "application received” and which later changed to "Finalised"... I was never communicated by anyone from the DIBP...!!!

Heartily thank you all for your guidance and support... my special thanks to the Government of NSW for sponsoring me... *best of luck* to everyone waiting for their Visa Grant... !!!

May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!!

With regards,
Ricks1990


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Happy to share a good news with you all... by the grace of God, I have received Golden email of Direct Grant from [email protected] today...
> 
> ...


Congo Ricks and Best of luck!!


----------



## JaneF (May 15, 2015)

Dear Expat forum friends,

I am a silent reader, but today I have to share with you all an excellent news. I just got DIRECT GRANT 1 hr ago. Up to today afternoon, the status of my application was still "application received”. I received an email 1 hrs later after I checked the status of my application, it said that "Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed". I was freaking out because I did not understand why our application has been removed. I checked my imm account and my application has been removed. I went back to my email and saw another emails with Visa grant Notices attached !!!

OMG what a huge relief 

I was never ever contacted by CO and even didn't know when my application was allocated. I am a 15th June applicant. Applied under VIC 224113.

I would like to thank you all very much for your kind advice and support and best of luck to those who are waiting !!!


----------



## neo89 (Jun 13, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Happy to share a good news with you all... by the grace of God, I have received Golden email of Direct Grant from [email protected] today...
> 
> ...




Heartiest congratulations Ricks...Wish you all the best for your future plans....
I hope that all june applicants who havent received grants get their grants soon...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

John_dh said:


> Congo Ricks and Best of luck!!


Thanks John... wishes you best of luck for a speedy Visa Grant...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

neo89 said:


> Heartiest congratulations Ricks...Wish you all the best for your future plans....
> I hope that all june applicants who havent received grants get their grants soon...


Thanks Neo89... you are very near to your Visa Grant... wishes you best of luck for an early Visa Grant...


----------



## 0703 (Aug 12, 2015)

JaneF said:


> Dear Expat forum friends,
> 
> I am a silent reader, but today I have to share with you all an excellent news. I just got DIRECT GRANT 1 hr ago. Up to today afternoon, the status of my application was still "application received”. I received an email 1 hrs later after I checked the status of my application, it said that "Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed". I was freaking out because I did not understand why our application has been removed. I checked my imm account and my application has been removed. I went back to my email and saw another emails with Visa grant Notices attached !!!
> 
> ...


Hello "đồng hương"
Congrats!

I just have CO contacted today and they ask for form 80 submit and employment evidence

Hope everything goes well

Cheers


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hello Everyone, Happy to share a good news with you all... by the grace of God, I have received Golden email of Direct Grant from [email protected] today... Until today morning, the status of my application was "application received” and which later changed to "Finalised"... I was never communicated by anyone from the DIBP...!!! Heartily thank you all for your guidance and support... my special thanks to the Government of NSW for sponsoring me... best of luck to everyone waiting for their Visa Grant... !!! May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!! With regards, Ricks1990


Congrats Ricks1990 !!


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

JaneF said:


> Dear Expat forum friends, I am a silent reader, but today I have to share with you all an excellent news. I just got DIRECT GRANT 1 hr ago. Up to today afternoon, the status of my application was still "application received”. I received an email 1 hrs later after I checked the status of my application, it said that "Your SkillSelect EOI has been removed". I was freaking out because I did not understand why our application has been removed. I checked my imm account and my application has been removed. I went back to my email and saw another emails with Visa grant Notices attached !!! OMG what a huge relief  I was never ever contacted by CO and even didn't know when my application was allocated. I am a 15th June applicant. Applied under VIC 224113. I would like to thank you all very much for your kind advice and support and best of luck to those who are waiting !!!


Congrats JaneF!!


----------



## prem9884 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Expats,

I got mail from GSM Brisbane for additional documentation for the Visa application made on 15 June 2015.
In the list one of the documentation is of below.

*
Marriage certificate (In your application, you have stated that you are married.Your spouse is considered a member of your family unit and will need to be added to your application, unless they are already an Australian citizen or permanent resident. Your spouse will also need to complete health and character checks, even if they are not migrating with you at this time)
*
Mine is a bad marriage and my wife is not interested in me or in my success. In-fact she would be more happy if i suffer in my life. 

So the point is she will not complete the health or character checks for me.
I have the marriage certificate though. 

I need your expert advice of how to proceed with DIBP with my issue?
Will they accept my application without spouse medical check ? or how to convince them as this is not in my hand or control. :confused2:

Thanks,


----------



## kami_71 (Sep 21, 2013)

Guys,

Finally, on the independence day I got the *GRANT*. I am truly short of words to praise the members of this forum. My prayers are always with those who are in waiting. Thanks guys for made it happen.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

kami_71 said:


> Guys, Finally, on the independence day I got the GRANT. I am truly short of words to praise the members of this forum. My prayers are always with those who are in waiting. Thanks guys for made it happen.


Congrats kami_71 !!!


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

kami_71 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally, on the independence day I got the *GRANT*. I am truly short of words to praise the members of this forum. My prayers are always with those who are in waiting. Thanks guys for made it happen.


Congratulations and wish you good luck in future.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks you r_saraj and 0703 for liking my Visa Grant intimation post... wish you both best of luck for a speedy Visa Grant...


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Happy to share a good news with you all... by the grace of God, I have received Golden email of Direct Grant from [email protected] today...
> 
> ...




Congratulations Rick. I really had a feeling your grant is just around the corner and here it is. Good luck for future success in Australia.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

kami_71 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally, on the independence day I got the *GRANT*. I am truly short of words to praise the members of this forum. My prayers are always with those who are in waiting. Thanks guys for made it happen.


_Congrats kami_71... best wishes for your future endeavors... _


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

jtp2015 said:


> Congratulations Rick. I really had a feeling your grant is just around the corner and here it is. Good luck for future success in Australia.


Thank you very much jtp2015... you are also very near to ur Visa Grant... wishes you best of luck for an early Visa Grant...


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Dear All, 

Congratulations!!!!! 

Who got grant today and best wishes for future endeavors and best of luck who are waiting for the grants including me . 

Regards,


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

need some help.

my agent just sent Medical Reference forms with HAP ID and suggested some clinic. But i dont see anywhere in the form about this clinic. Can i get a appointment at any nearest clinic? can some one post where can i find list of clinics?(if any). my agent is on leave and wont be available till tuesday, so, curious to know.


----------



## mrs_ash (Jul 5, 2015)

kami_71 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally, on the independence day I got the *GRANT*. I am truly short of words to praise the members of this forum. My prayers are always with those who are in waiting. Thanks guys for made it happen.


Congratulations!
I and my husband are June 23rd application... our application is under assessment after CO's request for PCC... please pray that we should get our grants straight away too!
Good luck for times to come.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> need some help.
> 
> my agent just sent Medical Reference forms with HAP ID and suggested some clinic. But i dont see anywhere in the form about this clinic. Can i get a appointment at any nearest clinic? can some one post where can i find list of clinics?(if any). my agent is on leave and wont be available till tuesday, so, curious to know.


Please open link India for DIBP approved panel doctors in India...!!!

Hope this helps you...!!!


----------



## JaneF (May 15, 2015)

0703 said:


> Hello "đồng hương"
> Congrats!
> 
> I just have CO contacted today and they ask for form 80 submit and employment evidence
> ...


Many thanks "Đồng hương" . They did not ask me for form 80, not sure why, but I think you should be fine and will get grant in 1 or 2 weeks. Best wishes, JF


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> Please open link India for DIBP approved panel doctors in India...!!!
> 
> Hope this helps you...!!!


this does not have list of clinics..it has doctors list(just two in hyderabad).

Thanks anyway.


----------



## JK_Oz (Dec 14, 2014)

R.P.G said:


> need some help.
> 
> my agent just sent Medical Reference forms with HAP ID and suggested some clinic. But i dont see anywhere in the form about this clinic. Can i get a appointment at any nearest clinic? can some one post where can i find list of clinics?(if any). my agent is on leave and wont be available till tuesday, so, curious to know.


Hi,

Please open below link in the browser.

India

Click on the city where you wish to conduct your medicals. You will see Hospital Names and their contact numbers there. Please call an book a suitable appointment.

1) You need to carry printed copy of your HAP ID letter
2) Valid Passport
3) Any other documents asked by the clinic personnel

After making the payment, please remember to collect the receipt, which can be uploaded on your IMMIaccount by your consultant.

Trust this clarifies.

Regards,

JK


----------



## birsisa (Jul 10, 2013)

Congrats to all those with grants


----------



## Mismanagement (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick update. I received the grant at around 5 am in the morning today, after I uploaded a couple of remaining documents and placing a call to DIBP. I was on the call for five minutes, after which they told me that they will check all my documents again. Received the grant e-mail 10-15 minutes after that.

I would like to thank you all for your unwavering support in the journey and the guidance I have picked from the forum's members throughout the last couple of months.

My stats are posted below for your reference:

Visa Subclass 190: NSW Nomination
Management Accountant
EOI Lodged: Oct 2014
Invitation for NSW nomination: 05 May 2015
Apply for Nomination: 12 May 2015
Invitation to Apply for Visa: 02 June 2015
Application Lodged: 16 June 2015
Medical Upload: 01 July 2015
PCCI and Form 80: 14 August 2015
Grant: 14 August 2015
IED: 02 July 2016
Flight: 05 Sep 2015 lane:


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Mismanagement said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a quick update. I received the grant at around 5 am in the morning today, after I uploaded a couple of remaining documents and placing a call to DIBP. I was on the call for five minutes, after which they told me that they will check all my documents again. Received the grant e-mail 10-15 minutes after that.
> 
> ...


Congratulations dear and best wishes for future endeavors!!!!!


----------



## D8192 (Jul 27, 2015)

Congrats to all who got grant today.


----------



## D8192 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi All,

I have question regarding naming issue. my name in passport is "Daadi Mahesh Kumar" and Daadi is my surname. In my certificates it is mentioned as "D Mahesh kumar"/"Mahesh kumar"/"Mahesh kumar D".

will it be a problem? I have asked this question previously and they suggested to do notary for this.Shall I upload it upfront or shall I wait till CO asks for it? Because if CO doesn't asks for it then unnecessarily I will be giving him some data which is not an issue.

Kindly suggest , thanks in advance.


----------



## mrs_ash (Jul 5, 2015)

Mismanagement said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a quick update. I received the grant at around 5 am in the morning today, after I uploaded a couple of remaining documents and placing a call to DIBP. I was on the call for five minutes, after which they told me that they will check all my documents again. Received the grant e-mail 10-15 minutes after that.
> 
> ...




Dear Mismanagement

Heartiest Congratulations to you for the visa grant!
Fingers crossed for mine.
I need a favour.... can u give me the number where you called in for visa followup? I also need to call them.

Shall appreciate your favour!
Thanks.

PS: I have to contact the Adelaide office... so any one else who has the number please let me know.

Regards.


----------



## Mismanagement (Jul 2, 2015)

mrs_ash said:


> Dear Mismanagement
> 
> Heartiest Congratulations to you for the visa grant!
> Fingers crossed for mine.
> ...


Hi,

I called up +61731367000 at 9:10 am Adelaide time. 

Warm Regards,
Laila


----------



## 0703 (Aug 12, 2015)

Got contact by GSM Brisbane today asking for form 80 and employment history evidence although I have uploaded all the certificate letters from the companies that I was working with so far.
What else should I give them, a latest pay slip, or any thing else???


----------



## Mismanagement (Jul 2, 2015)

0703 said:


> Got contact by GSM Brisbane today asking for form 80 and employment history evidence although I have uploaded all the certificate letters from the companies that I was working with so far.
> What else should I give them, a latest pay slip, or any thing else???


Hi,

Try Payslips, Tax Deduction certificates, bank statements for a year, an affirmation from the company stating your date of joining, salary and role.

Additionally, did you add your employment assessment to the document checklist?

Warm Regards,
Laila


----------



## 0703 (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks
I will try with payslip and bank statement
I have the employment assessment from Engineer Australia


----------



## Mismanagement (Jul 2, 2015)

0703 said:


> Thanks
> I will try with payslip and bank statement
> I have the employment assessment from Engineer Australia


Do get a letter from your company as well, only starting date of joining, role and salary. If it's a matter of not disclosing, then you can simply ask for this letter and say you need it for visit visa purposes. Most HR departments don't probe much when asked for a generic letter. 

It will substantiate your claim of employment if you have something on the company's letterhead with an HR person's signature.


----------



## newleg (Jun 24, 2014)

Mismanagement said:


> Do get a letter from your company as well, only starting date of joining, role and salary. If it's a matter of not disclosing, then you can simply ask for this letter and say you need it for visit visa purposes. Most HR departments don't probe much when asked for a generic letter.
> 
> It will substantiate your claim of employment if you have something on the company's letterhead with an HR person's signature.


Hi All,

Thank you for your useful info. I have a question here. Is it normal to that after completing CO's request (Form 80 and CV) for 3 weeks and yet the application is in assessment?

May I know if there is still employment check even there is no claim of points for employment? Thank you!


----------



## Xiaochen (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi,
I been browsing this forum for a while and it helps a lot. So it would be too selfish to not share my experience. Hope it helps.
subclass 190
nationality: china
vetassess: 12 March, grant: 5 June
EOI: SA, geologist, 9 June, grant: 19 June
visa application lodged: 23 June, front loaded everything include form 80, form 1220 and PCCs. Uploaded Med on 7 July. 
Direct grant: 11 August

PS: anyone knows why would this forum ban the chinese IP address? No wonder I can find few chinese immigrants here.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Xiaochen said:


> Hi,
> I been browsing this forum for a while and it helps a lot. So it would be too selfish to not share my experience. Hope it helps.
> subclass 190
> nationality: china
> ...


Hearty Congratulations Xiaochen... best wishes for your future endeavors...


----------



## D8192 (Jul 27, 2015)

Can someone please suggest.

Hi All,

I have question regarding naming issue. my name in passport is "Daadi Mahesh Kumar" and Daadi is my surname. In my certificates it is mentioned as "D Mahesh kumar"/"Mahesh kumar"/"Mahesh kumar D".

will it be a problem? I have asked this question previously and they suggested to do notary for this.Shall I upload it upfront or shall I wait till CO asks for it? Because if CO doesn't asks for it then unnecessarily I will be giving him some data which is not an issue.

Kindly suggest , thanks in advance.


----------



## D8192 (Jul 27, 2015)

Can someone please suggest?


Hi All,

I have question regarding naming issue. my name in passport is "Daadi Mahesh Kumar" and Daadi is my surname. In my certificates it is mentioned as "D Mahesh kumar"/"Mahesh kumar"/"Mahesh kumar D".

will it be a problem? I have asked this question previously and they suggested to do notary for this.Shall I upload it upfront or shall I wait till CO asks for it? Because if CO doesn't asks for it then unnecessarily I will be giving him some data which is not an issue.

Kindly suggest , thanks in advance.


----------



## Mismanagement (Jul 2, 2015)

newleg said:


> Mismanagement said:
> 
> 
> > Do get a letter from your company as well, only starting date of joining, role and salary. If it's a matter of not disclosing, then you can simply ask for this letter and say you need it for visit visa purposes. Most HR departments don't probe much when asked for a generic letter.
> ...


Hi,

It's simply because their work piles up and once they have to ask for docs again you go back to the bottom of the bunch. Try placing a call in the early hours of Monday and informing them that your documentation is complete.

As for your second question, it's not common to ask for evidence when there are no points claimed. But maybe they still wanto check the accuracy of your application by matching experience to your resume.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Laila


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Mismanagement said:


> Do get a letter from your company as well, only starting date of joining, role and salary. If it's a matter of not disclosing, then you can simply ask for this letter and say you need it for visit visa purposes. Most HR departments don't probe much when asked for a generic letter.
> 
> It will substantiate your claim of employment if you have something on the company's letterhead with an HR person's signature.


Well my company did get suspicious & they demanded a written explanation about the usage of that letter, sadly. I had to write an internal memo through my section incharge to get one. They took exactly 3 months to give me a letter which contained only 3 lines & I think that they would've thought that i was applying for another job & I needed it for that purpose & delaying as much would've prevented me from applying. LOL


----------



## Mismanagement (Jul 2, 2015)

civil said:


> Mismanagement said:
> 
> 
> > Do get a letter from your company as well, only starting date of joining, role and salary. If it's a matter of not disclosing, then you can simply ask for this letter and say you need it for visit visa purposes. Most HR departments don't probe much when asked for a generic letter.
> ...


Ouch. Sounds like a Seth company. :/


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

Mismanagement said:


> Ouch. Sounds like a Seth company. :/


Lol. Nope it is a corporate organization minus the corporate culture.


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hearty Congratulations Xiaochen... best wishes for your future endeavors...


Congrats and what is your IED


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Amdad1975 said:


> Congrats and what is your IED


Thanks Amdad1975... wish you best of luck for your endeavors... 

Mate, I am an onshore applicant... IED (initial entry date) is stated only in the Grant Notification to offshore applicants...!!!


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

Aussiland said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> After almost 2 months (which seemed like 2 years) we have finally got the golden email from DIBP... I thank god, my parents, sister, expat buddies for their prayers & guidance...
> 
> I hope & pray for speedy grants to all.... Cheeerzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Hey Aussiland...... Heartiest Congratulations brother.....


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Happy to share a good news with you all... by the grace of God, I have received Golden email of Direct Grant from [email protected] today...
> 
> ...


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

Any grants today or did anyone trying calling GSM ? 

I have been trying to call GSM brisbane from morning , but no luck  it keeps saying number is busy


----------



## mimi2 (Jul 21, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> Any grants today or did anyone trying calling GSM ?
> 
> I have been trying to call GSM brisbane from morning , but no luck  it keeps saying number is busy


Hi, 
I called gsm Brisbane today but it was on an answering machine and after the automated message they hung up.


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah same thing, it goes to the voice mail box - got the automated message & finally 'this number is busy'


----------



## geets (Sep 8, 2013)

Ricks1990 said:


> Thanks Amdad1975... wish you best of luck for your endeavors...
> 
> Mate, I am an onshore applicant... IED (initial entry date) is stated only in the Grant Notification to offshore applicants...!!!


Congratzz Ricks.... All the very best for your endeavors.........


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks BTNIFTY... you are very near to your Visa Grant... wish you best of luck for a speedy Visa Grant...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

geets said:


> Congratzz Ricks.... All the very best for your endeavors.........


Thank you Geets... best wishes for your future endeavors...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Thank you VishalN... wishes you best of luck for a speedy Visa Grant...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> MANY MANY CONGRATULATIONS RICKS90. MAY GOD BLESS YOU ALWAYS..


Thank you HARDEEP... wish you best of luck for your future endeavors...


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Ricks1990 said:


> Thank you HARDEEP... wish you best of luck for your future endeavors...


Congratulations Dear. Best of luck for future endeavors.....


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> Congratulations Dear. Best of luck for future endeavors.....


Thank you Imtiaz... may God bless you Visa Grant at the earliest... ray:


----------



## walktheplank (Apr 30, 2014)

*Query on allotment dates*

Hi all,

In the website 190 class allotment dates mentions as June 8th applications being processed at the moment but i see 24th June applicants receiving direct grants. Any feedback here on the same.



Subclass - 190 | Corporate Service Manager - 132111
________________________________________

First Thought : 05/03/2014
IELTS: 12/08/2014 
Vetasses Advisory : 2/12/2014
Vetasses Lodged : 16/12/2014
Vetasses Positive : 13/05/2015
EOI /Skillset Lodged: 19/05/2015 (SA) - 65pts
SA Invitation Received : 02/06/2015
Visa Lodged : 26/06/2015
Medical: 17/07/2015
PCC : 21/07/2015
CO Assigned: ???
Visa Grant ???


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Ricks1990 said:


> Thank you Imtiaz... may God bless you Visa Grant at the earliest... ray:


Thank you my friend for kind wishes...


----------



## 0703 (Aug 12, 2015)

walktheplank said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In the website 190 class allotment dates mentions as June 8th applications being processed at the moment but i see 24th June applicants receiving direct grants. Any feedback here on the same.
> 
> ...


I also have this same understanding. So I guess, we should understand that is the date of application they started to select to processing


----------



## 0703 (Aug 12, 2015)

Mismanagement said:


> Do get a letter from your company as well, only starting date of joining, role and salary. If it's a matter of not disclosing, then you can simply ask for this letter and say you need it for visit visa purposes. Most HR departments don't probe much when asked for a generic letter.
> 
> It will substantiate your claim of employment if you have something on the company's letterhead with an HR person's signature.


Thanks for the information


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

walktheplank said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In the website 190 class allotment dates mentions as June 8th applications being processed at the moment but i see 24th June applicants receiving direct grants. Any feedback here on the same.





0703 said:


> I also have this same understanding. So I guess, we should understand that is the date of application they started to select to processing


June 8 was the earliest lodgement date for applications that have been allocated to processing teams as on 1 Aug 2015...!!!

Since some 24th June applicants have received the Visa Grant so it is clear that applications up to 24 June 2015 have now been allocated to processing teams...!!!

DIBP will update this information on website in early September 2015...!!!


----------



## D8192 (Jul 27, 2015)

Congrats for all those who got grants.

Can someone please suggest?

Hi All,

I have question regarding naming issue. my name in passport is "Daadi Mahesh Kumar" and Daadi is my surname. In my certificates it is mentioned as "D Mahesh kumar"/"Mahesh kumar"/"Mahesh kumar D".

will it be a problem? I have asked this question previously and they suggested to do notary for this.Shall I upload it upfront or shall I wait till CO asks for it? Because if CO doesn't asks for it then unnecessarily I will be giving him some data which is not an issue.

Kindly suggest , thanks in advance.


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

walktheplank said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In the website 190 class allotment dates mentions as June 8th applications being processed at the moment but i see 24th June applicants receiving direct grants. Any feedback here on the same.
> 
> In which website


----------



## simranhp (May 29, 2015)

Hi All,

Congratulations to lucky people here who have got the grants and Best of luck to the people waiting for their results. 
I am also waiting and Just thought to check, if there anyone with Business Analyst as Occupation got the grant in last one month ?

Thanks,
Sim


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Amdad1975 said:


> In which website


Please open the link Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications for more details...!!!


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> Please open the link Allocation dates for General Skilled Migration applications for more details...!!!


Hi,
Thank you so much for the info. And many many congrats.

However though I have applied for 489 SS visa as Electrical Engineer with 65 points in Orana NSW on 19th June 2015, still didn't receive any notification.

I guess priority group is high for on-shore 190 applicants.

Thanks


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

I called the DIBP again today for checking the status of my application.

A gentlemen picked my call, he said ,if documents are uploaded through online immiaccount , it wont trigger any email to the Case officer itseems. He advised to reply to the email stating that documents have been uploaded. 

So, if anyone has uploaded the documents through online immiaccount and waiting for grant, please reply to the email which you got from the case officer , saying that you have uploaded the documents on the so and so date.

Hope this information will help for the people who are awaiting grant !


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Amdad1975 said:


> Hi,
> Thank you so much for the info. And many many congrats.
> 
> However though I have applied for 489 SS visa as Electrical Engineer with 65 points in Orana NSW on 19th June 2015, still didn't receive any notification.
> ...


Applications for visa 190, 489 are processed under Priority Group 3... don't worry, you are very near to your visa Grant...!!!


----------



## 0703 (Aug 12, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> I called the DIBP again today for checking the status of my application.
> 
> A gentlemen picked my call, he said ,if documents are uploaded through online immiaccount , it wont trigger any email to the Case officer itseems. He advised to reply to the email stating that documents have been uploaded.
> 
> ...


There is a button called "Request complete", you have to click it once you provided all the required documents.


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Dear Friends,

I need to apply for NSW State Sponsor. Can you please let me know the process. 
Should I wait for ACS assessment and apply or can apply in parallel.

If applying in parallel should I submit all the details similar to ACS.

Please advise.

Regards,
Kris


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Kris,
You need to wait till a positive assessment comes from ACS.
based on that only an EOI can be raised and a state for sponsorship can be selected.

Thx
Smartclick



krish4aus said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I need to apply for NSW State Sponsor. Can you please let me know the process.
> Should I wait for ACS assessment and apply or can apply in parallel.
> ...


----------



## gghhoosstt (Aug 7, 2014)

nothing new today?


----------



## sourabh.sakhare (Mar 18, 2014)

*Uploaded Documents Under Incorrect Field*

Hi Friends,

I've uploaded my documents and before submitting my application I realized that I made couple of mistakes in uploading documents: 

1) I uploaded my Overseas Employment Evidences under Australian Employment Evidences. Please suggest what to do? 

2) I have included my parents as non migrating applicants. 

a) They would be joining me in near future may be some 3 years later. Should I keep them in application now? 

b) Should I be keeping them in the application now?

FYI: I have only made the payments and not submitted the application yet.


----------



## vipulrajmohan (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I received my Visa Grant yesterday evening around 7 PM AEDT.
I would like to thanks each and everyone in this forum for support and solving all my queries, which i didnt even had to ask for it.

Below are my timelines:
Onshore Applicant
ACS: Positive Result
IELTS: R:7, W:8, L:7, S:8; BAND 7
Total Points: 60 + 5
Proceeded with Indian PCC, as i know it will take time for me.
Application for NSW Nomination: 19 June
Application for NSW Nomination Approved: 23 June
Invitation to apply for Visa: 23 June
VISA Applied: 25 June.
All documents uploaded upfront including Form 80 and Form 1221 by 7 Aug.
Visa Grant Date: 19 Aug

Thanks,
Vipul


----------



## birsisa (Jul 10, 2013)

Congratulations 






vipulrajmohan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I received my Visa Grant yesterday evening around 7 PM AEDT.
> I would like to thanks each and everyone in this forum for support and solving all my queries, which i didnt even had to ask for it.
> ...


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

0703 said:


> There is a button called "Request complete", you have to click it once you provided all the required documents.


Thanks for your reply. Yes I did that the day when I submitted the documents, even then the co will not be notified it seems. That was a strange news to me :-( 

That is the reason I posted here, asking people to mail even they hit the request complete button!


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

vipulrajmohan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I received my Visa Grant yesterday evening around 7 PM AEDT.
> I would like to thanks each and everyone in this forum for support and solving all my queries, which i didnt even had to ask for it.
> ...


Great news... hearty congratulations Vipulrajmohan... best wishes for your future endeavors...


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

vipulrajmohan said:


> Hello Everyone, I received my Visa Grant yesterday evening around 7 PM AEDT. I would like to thanks each and everyone in this forum for support and solving all my queries, which i didnt even had to ask for it. Below are my timelines: Onshore Applicant ACS: Positive Result IELTS: R:7, W:8, L:7, S:8; BAND 7 Total Points: 60 + 5 Proceeded with Indian PCC, as i know it will take time for me. Application for NSW Nomination: 19 June Application for NSW Nomination Approved: 23 June Invitation to apply for Visa: 23 June VISA Applied: 25 June. All documents uploaded upfront including Form 80 and Form 1221 by 7 Aug. Visa Grant Date: 19 Aug Thanks, Vipul


Congrats Vipul!!!


----------



## simranhp (May 29, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Do anyone has any contact number to contact Immigration Department ?
Please provide. Really appreciate the help...This wait is killing slowly and slowly. 

Also, Do anyone got the grant who applied in Business Analyst category for 190 NSW ?

Many Thanks in Advance !!!

Cheers,
Simranjit


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

vipulrajmohan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I received my Visa Grant yesterday evening around 7 PM AEDT.
> I would like to thanks each and everyone in this forum for support and solving all my queries, which i didnt even had to ask for it.
> ...


Congrats an best of luck.
I have applied for 489 SS visa as Electrical Engineer with 65 points. My PCC and medicals uploaded on 5th July 2015. But still no response. Does the timeline vary for onshor and offfshore applicants


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

simranhp said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Do anyone has any contact number to contact Immigration Department ?
> Please provide. Really appreciate the help...This wait is killing slowly and slowly.
> ...


0061731367000 - Brisbane GSM. For the past two days, i called them daily nearly 20 times.. But all time, number is busy  

Yeah this wait kills !!!


----------



## sourabh.sakhare (Mar 18, 2014)

sourabh.sakhare said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I've uploaded my documents and before submitting my application I realized that I made couple of mistakes in uploading documents:
> 
> ...


Guys, any response to my query, I have less time to submit my application.


----------



## simranhp (May 29, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> 0061731367000 - Brisbane GSM. For the past two days, i called them daily nearly 20 times.. But all time, number is busy
> 
> Yeah this wait kills !!!


I called this number today. call went through as well but response is same wait....

Hope they will reply soon saying its granted ;-)

Good Luck


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

simranhp said:


> I called this number today. call went through as well but response is same wait....
> 
> Hope they will reply soon saying its granted ;-)
> 
> Good Luck


Yeah .... Good luck to you too !


----------



## John_dh (May 2, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> Yeah .... Good luck to you too !



Did CO contact for any additional documents , on 3 Aug 2015?


----------



## walktheplank (Apr 30, 2014)

*CO Allocation Letter*

Hi all,

My application was allotted a CO earlier today and i received a letter from DIBP with the below subject line.

"_Notification that your application for a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa has been allocated for processing. This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required_"

Have any of you received this letter and also if seniors can guide with respect to the usual timelines of grant after receipt of this letter. Thanks.


Sid


Subclass - 190 | Corporate Service Manager - 132111
________________________________________

First Thought : 05/03/2014
IELTS Result: 12/08/2014
Vetasses Advisory : 2/12/2014
Vetasses Lodged : 16/12/2014
Vetasses Positive : 13/05/2015
EOI /Skillset Lodged: 19/05/2015 (SA) - 65pts
SA Invitation Received : 02/06/2015
Visa Lodged : 26/06/2015
Medical: 17/07/2015
PCC : 21/07/2015
CO Assigned: 20/08/2015
Visa Grant :juggle:


----------



## kakkar.abhi (Dec 15, 2014)

SreeSam said:


> 0061731367000 - Brisbane GSM. For the past two days, i called them daily nearly 20 times.. But all time, number is busy
> 
> Yeah this wait kills !!!


yeah even i am trying and after few announcements we get recorded message that number is busy.


----------



## neo89 (Jun 13, 2015)

With almighty's blessings I received direct visa grant this morning...:second::second:
and hope to see a slew of grants today for fellow forum members..
Though I have been a silent member of the forum, reading other's queries helped me a lot in my application...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations Neo,
All the best for the future.....



neo89 said:


> With almighty's blessings I received direct visa grant this morning...:second::second:
> and hope to see a slew of grants today for fellow forum members..
> Though I have been a silent member of the forum, reading other's queries helped me a lot in my application...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Can you let us know whether you submitted Form 80 and other forms along with your application.



neo89 said:


> With almighty's blessings I received direct visa grant this morning...:second::second:
> and hope to see a slew of grants today for fellow forum members..
> Though I have been a silent member of the forum, reading other's queries helped me a lot in my application...


----------



## neo89 (Jun 13, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Can you let us know whether you submitted Form 80 and other forms along with your application.


No i didn't upload form 80...just uploaded PCC and Medical...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info.

Also did you claim any points for experience, and have you travelled abroad.
THis would help fellow members to judge on the timelines.

Thanks.



neo89 said:


> No i didn't upload form 80...just uploaded PCC and Medical...


----------



## neo89 (Jun 13, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Also did you claim any points for experience, and have you travelled abroad.
> THis would help fellow members to judge on the timelines.
> ...


I didn't claim points for work experience and I haven't travelled abroad yet...


----------



## Ram Jaane (Jul 19, 2015)

:cheer2::cheer2:


neo89 said:


> With almighty's blessings I received direct visa grant this morning...:second::second:
> and hope to see a slew of grants today for fellow forum members..
> Though I have been a silent member of the forum, reading other's queries helped me a lot in my application...


:cheer2: Congratulations


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

neo89 said:


> With almighty's blessings I received direct visa grant this morning...:second::second: and hope to see a slew of grants today for fellow forum members.. Though I have been a silent member of the forum, reading other's queries helped me a lot in my application...


Congratulations neo89!!!


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

neo89 said:


> With almighty's blessings I received direct visa grant this morning...:second::second:
> and hope to see a slew of grants today for fellow forum members..
> Though I have been a silent member of the forum, reading other's queries helped me a lot in my application...


CONGRATULATIONS neo89


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

neo89 said:


> With almighty's blessings I received direct visa grant this morning...:second::second:
> and hope to see a slew of grants today for fellow forum members..
> Though I have been a silent member of the forum, reading other's queries helped me a lot in my application...


Hearty Congratulations Neo89... best wishes for your future endeavors...


----------



## DenReinn (Aug 18, 2015)

thanks for the info


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

neo89 said:


> With almighty's blessings I received direct visa grant this morning...:second::second:
> and hope to see a slew of grants today for fellow forum members..
> Though I have been a silent member of the forum, reading other's queries helped me a lot in my application...


Many many congrats


----------



## rksundaram76 (Dec 21, 2013)

neo89 said:


> With almighty's blessings I received direct visa grant this morning...:second::second:
> and hope to see a slew of grants today for fellow forum members..
> Though I have been a silent member of the forum, reading other's queries helped me a lot in my application...


Congrats.....all the best..........


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

neo89 said:


> With almighty's blessings I received direct visa grant this morning...:second::second:
> and hope to see a slew of grants today for fellow forum members..
> Though I have been a silent member of the forum, reading other's queries helped me a lot in my application...


Many Congratulations Dear..best of luck for future endeavors.....


----------



## IA VET (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Neo89!

Timeline pls? And how much points u have?

Congrats!


qimtiaz said:


> neo89 said:
> 
> 
> > With almighty's blessings I received direct visa grant this morning...
> ...


----------



## mp.singh15 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I filled EOI on 28.08.2014 with 60 points and having IELTS score Reading - 6.5, Writing - 6.5, Listening - 8.0 and Speaking -7. I didn't get invitation yet and planning to write to Australian Embassy. Is it a good idea to inquire with Embassy? If yes, can anyone help with the point of contact and how to write letter to embassy to know status.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

mp.singh15 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I filled EOI on 28.08.2014 with 60 points and having IELTS score Reading - 6.5, Writing - 6.5, Listening - 8.0 and Speaking -7. I didn't get invitation yet and planning to write to Australian Embassy. Is it a good idea to inquire with Embassy? If yes, can anyone help with the point of contact and how to write letter to embassy to know status.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Writing to embassy won't do you any good because they will tell you to visit the border.gov which is pretty much self explanatory.


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Singh,
Embassy or high commission have nothing to do with it. As civil said, they will refer you to border.gov.au only.
Are you sure you submitted your application on 28.08.2014? Can you please share following to understand whats wrong here:

1. ANZSCO Code you raised EOI for?
2. Visa class?
3. Current EOI status.
4. Points breakup.
5. EOI last update/effective date.

From my understanding all application with 60 point are invited irrespective of ANZSCO Code at least till Apr 2015. Sharing above details will help to understand whats wrong with your case.

Regards
Smartclick


1.


mp.singh15 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I filled EOI on 28.08.2014 with 60 points and having IELTS score Reading - 6.5, Writing - 6.5, Listening - 8.0 and Speaking -7. I didn't get invitation yet and planning to write to Australian Embassy. Is it a good idea to inquire with Embassy? If yes, can anyone help with the point of contact and how to write letter to embassy to know status.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> Many Congratulations Dear..best of luck for future endeavors.....


salam 
are you still waiting for your Grant...?


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

zaigham said:


> salam
> are you still waiting for your Grant...?


W/Salam

Yes bro, my application under go for security check. so seems it take time to complete. when u are going?


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> W/Salam
> 
> Yes bro, my application under go for security check. so seems it take time to complete. when u are going?


Did co request for form 80? if yes and u already uploaded all requested documents. give them a ring.. u will get your grant in few minutes.


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

zaigham said:


> Did co request for form 80? if yes and u already uploaded all requested documents. give them a ring.. u will get your grant in few minutes.


i hve frontloaded everything including form 80 and 1221
i already spoke to them and they told me that you case is under external security check and it take three to six months, so please be patient


----------



## salahuddin20364 (Jul 11, 2015)

Dear all,

Please see my time line below
.............................................
Occupation:261312 Developer Programmer| IELTS 6.5| NAATI| Claiming Experience Point (5) | EOI 60 points(Without SS) : 16-APR-15 | SS NSW - invited by NSW - 26-MAY-2015 |documents submitted - 02-JUN-15| SSO approval & DIBP skill select invite - 05/JUN/15 | Visa lodged – 12/JUN/15 | all documents frontloaded | CO allocated -29/JULY/15 | PCC & Medical- 31/JULY/15 | Again submit all Documents 13/AUG/15 (including Form 80,1221, all experience, Academic, Wife -IELTS) Grant - ?????? 

I am confused because my CO asked me to submit all documents including all academic and Experience documents, form 80 & 1221 and my wife’s all documents including all academic and Experience documents, form 80 & 1221 . I have read this forum regularly but most of them are submit only Form 80,1221 , Medical and PCC. Why my case officer asked me all documents, after submit all documents (13/AUG/15) already10 days gone but no replay. I am really worried about this long processing time.

I am looking forward to hearing from you guys?

Thanks
Salah Uddin


----------



## ils (Jul 18, 2015)

*.....*



salahuddin20364 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Please see my time line below
> .............................................
> ...


HI Dear ,

as you said you are claiming 5 points for your exp they would need evidence documents to prove the same. also it is good to upload your spouses documents as well even though you are not claiming points for the same. I wonder why are they asking her experience documents .....


----------



## neo89 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi All,
I have been granted 190 visa..my question is that am i allowed to work in new zealand with the 190 visa....or do i need to first visit australia nd then move to new zealand..my sister stays in new zealand thts why i am asking this question...If anyone has any idea about this please let me know...


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

neo89 said:


> Hi All, I have been granted 190 visa..my question is that am i allowed to work in new zealand with the 190 visa....or do i need to first visit australia nd then move to new zealand..my sister stays in new zealand thts why i am asking this question...If anyone has any idea about this please let me know...


I heard that we would first need to fulfil 190 commitment with the state that has been kind in providing the nomination and then after "some" period (by what looks at the period of commitment which is 2 years) and then can work in NZ.


----------



## TKG (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Guys,
By the Grace of God, Me and my wife just got " Direct Grant ". Thank you all for your support.
I wish your speedy grant as well.

Regards
TKG

My time lines are as follows
NSW 190 SS 
EOI Lodgement - 23/06/15
SS Invitation - 25/06/15
SS Application - 25/06/15
SS Nominated - 26/06/15
Visa Invitation - 26/06/15
Visa Lodgement - 27/06/15
Medical Done - 03/07/15
PCC Uploaded - 14/07/15
Form 80 & Form 1221 Upload - 21/07/15
Visa Granted - 24/08/15


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

*congratulations*

heartiest congratulations TKG, thanks for sharing update and timelines.
Can you please share if you have a travel history out of your usual country of stay and claimed work experience points?


Regards
Smartclick




TKG said:


> Hi Guys,
> By the Grace of God, Me and my wife just got " Direct Grant ". Thank you all for your support.
> I wish your speedy grant as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## TKG (Jul 28, 2015)

*Tkg*



smartclick.lalit said:


> heartiest congratulations TKG, thanks for sharing update and timelines.
> Can you please share if you have a travel history out of your usual country of stay and claimed work experience points?
> 
> 
> ...


Dear smartclick.lalit,

I do not have any travel history neither I claimed for work experience points.

Regards
TKG


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

TKG said:


> Hi Guys, By the Grace of God, Me and my wife just got " Direct Grant ". Thank you all for your support. I wish your speedy grant as well. Regards TKG My time lines are as follows NSW 190 SS EOI Lodgement - 23/06/15 SS Invitation - 25/06/15 SS Application - 25/06/15 SS Nominated - 26/06/15 Visa Invitation - 26/06/15 Visa Lodgement - 27/06/15 Medical Done - 03/07/15 PCC Uploaded - 14/07/15 Form 80 & Form 1221 Upload - 21/07/15 Visa Granted - 24/08/15


Congrats TKG!!!


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi TKG,

I am new to this forum and just want to know do I need to upload form 80 and form 1221 for my 190 application even if it is onshore?


----------



## TKG (Jul 28, 2015)

*Tkg*



nirav_2082000 said:


> Hi TKG,
> 
> I am new to this forum and just want to know do I need to upload form 80 and form 1221 for my 190 application even if it is onshore?


Dear Nirav_2082000,

It is better to upload form 80 and form 1221 for your 190 application even it is onshore application.

It is not essential but some Case Officer might ask for it. 

So upload and get ready for Direct Grant.

Regards
TKG


----------



## TKG (Jul 28, 2015)

*Tkg*



mktwog said:


> Congrats TKG!!!


Dear mktwog, 

Thank You

Regards
TKG


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

TKG said:


> Hi Guys,
> By the Grace of God, Me and my wife just got " Direct Grant ". Thank you all for your support.
> I wish your speedy grant as well.
> 
> ...


Hi TKG, Congratulations! 
Happy to hear the good news. I have a question here. Did you claim any points for work experience?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

TKG said:


> Hi Guys,
> By the Grace of God, Me and my wife just got " Direct Grant ". Thank you all for your support.
> I wish your speedy grant as well.
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations Dear... Best of luck for future endeavors!!!!!!!!


----------



## TKG (Jul 28, 2015)

*Tkg*



qimtiaz said:


> Many Congratulations Dear... Best of luck for future endeavors!!!!!!!!


Dear qimtiaz,

Thank You,

I have a query, 

As I am already in NSW, should I need to fill the form to update details???

If I need to fill the form, should I need to fill two forms for me and my wife???

OR

I don't have to update details as I am already in NSW.

Regards
TKG


----------



## walktheplank (Apr 30, 2014)

*CO Query*

Hi all,

I am re posting this query as my application was allotted a CO on 20th Aug, and i received a letter from DIBP with the below subject line.

_"Notification that your application for a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa has been allocated for processing. This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required"_

Well have any of you received this kind of letter and also if seniors can guide with respect to the usual timelines of grant after receipt of this letter. Thanks.


Sid


Subclass - 190 | Corporate Service Manager - 132111
________________________________________

First Thought : 05/03/2014
IELTS Result: 12/08/2014
Vetasses Advisory : 2/12/2014
Vetasses Lodged : 16/12/2014
Vetasses Positive : 13/05/2015
EOI /Skillset Lodged: 19/05/2015 (SA) - 65pts
SA Invitation Received : 02/06/2015
Visa Lodged : 26/06/2015
Medical: 17/07/2015
PCC : 21/07/2015
CO Assigned: 20/08/2015
Visa Grant :juggle:


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

TKG said:


> Dear qimtiaz,
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> ...


Dear what kind of form you want to fill to update the information? Pardon i couldn't get?? May be any other person can help you to answer your query. 
Regards,


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks TKG.

I am filling form 1221 for my partner and we are already in Australia and applying for permanent residency visa 190. In this case, what answer I should give for following questions.
Q21 -Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure
from Australia
Q.22 - Are you fully funding your trip?. Shall I put my detail as sponsor of her trip.
Q.43-Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
obtained once you depart Australia.

I am asking you too many questions but I fully agree with your point to provide all the documents enable to get direct visa grant letter,


----------



## TKG (Jul 28, 2015)

nirav_2082000 said:


> Thanks TKG.
> 
> I am filling form 1221 for my partner and we are already in Australia and applying for permanent residency visa 190. In this case, what answer I should give for following questions.
> Q21 -Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure
> ...


Dear nirav,

Please left it blank.

Regards
TKG


----------



## oskyimporto (May 1, 2013)

Hi guys, quick question, do you know how long does it take for the PTE results to reach DBIP after sending them through the web page? My 190 outcome is only waiting for that and just called DBIP and they said they haven't received anything yet (sent it 10 days ago).
Cheers,


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

All,
I applied for VISA on 29th Jun 2015 with 65 Points for 261111 and claiming 10 points for Employment. Today ( 25th Aug) i received an email from with the following note

_Dear XXXXXXX,

Notification that your application for a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa has been allocated for processing

This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated and an
initial assessment has taken place. Please note that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. 

This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet checks that are undertaken by us and other agencies. This is a routine procedure and it is mandatory for the department to receive a response before we can proceed
further.

At this stage no further information or documents is required however you will be contacted about any additional information if required.

Yours sincerely
XXXXXXXX

GSM Visa Processing Officer
GSM Adelaide
Department of Immigration and Border Protection_

I am wondering what this implies,, 
whether this is out for internal verification or external verification ( via AFP)

Kindly advise if any of you had similar emails sent over


Regards

Andy


----------



## ramnolla (Aug 6, 2015)

My Dear fellas,

I have been a silent reader in this forum...I must admit that by God's grace, me and my wife have received our *190 grants*:second::second: just now... that this thread had been my stress-reliever and you guys are very helpful...Thank you all..


My timeline below:

VISA 190 -NSW ANZSCO code :263311
IELTS: OCT 2013
Engineer's Australia : positive 13/04/2015
EOI Lodged: 60+5 - 14/04/2014
NSW SS Invitation - 24/04/2015
SS Approval - 11/05/2015
PCC: 02/06/2015
VISA Application Lodged - 30/06/2015
My Meds & My wife Meds : 09/07/2015
Visa Grant Date: 25-August-2015
IED: 10/July/2016

Thank y'all very much and I wish the rest of the fellas waiting -> a speedy grant-by God's grace..!!!

Thanks & Regards!!!
Ram


----------



## ramnolla (Aug 6, 2015)

My Dear fellas,

I have been a silent reader in this forum...I must admit that by God's grace, me and my wife have received our 190 grants:second::second: just now... that this thread had been my stress-reliever and you guys are very helpful...Thank you all..


My timeline below:

VISA 190 -NSW ANZSCO code :263311
IELTS: OCT 2013
Engineer's Australia : positive 13/04/2015
EOI Lodged: 60+5 - 14/04/2014
NSW SS Invitation - 24/04/2015
SS Approval - 11/05/2015
PCC: 02/06/2015
VISA Application Lodged - 30/06/2015
My Meds & My wife Meds : 09/07/2015
Visa Grant Date: 25-August-2015
IED: 10/July/2016

Thank y'all very much and I wish the rest of the fellas waiting -> a speedy grant:fingerscrossed:-by God's grace..!!!

Thanks & Regards!!!
Ram


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Ram,
Can you please share following details:
Did you claimed point for work experience?
Any CO contacted your, filled form80, 1221, vertifications?
Any travel history.

I too applied on 30th Jun, waiting patiently 

Regards
Smartclick



ramnolla said:


> My Dear fellas,
> 
> I have been a silent reader in this forum...I must admit that by God's grace, me and my wife have received our 190 grants:second::second: just now... that this thread had been my stress-reliever and you guys are very helpful...Thank you all..
> 
> ...


----------



## ramnolla (Aug 6, 2015)

smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi Ram,
> Can you please share following details:
> Did you claimed point for work experience?
> Any CO contacted your, filled form80, 1221, vertifications?
> ...


Hi SmartClick,

Did you claimed point for work experience?
Yeah I have claimed the points.

Any CO contacted your, filled form80, 1221, vertifications?
No contact & verifications. Just Direct Grant, yeah filled form 80 and form 1221.

Any travel history.
Yeah travel history is there and I have specified each and everything in the forms.

Don't worry dear, your grant is very near:second:. Please be patient and you will hear a good news.

All the best.

Thanks & Regards,
Ram


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

ramnolla said:


> My Dear fellas,
> 
> I have been a silent reader in this forum...I must admit that by God's grace, me and my wife have received our 190 grants:second::second: just now... that this thread had been my stress-reliever and you guys are very helpful...Thank you all..
> 
> ...


Congratulations ram!
I'm also a 30th June applicant and waiting for my grant. 
I haven't claimed any points for work experience... but there were few travels for me, all business (short trips) though
So I'm a bit confused if I need to upload form 80 or I'd be contacted by the CO 
Fingers crossed!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## ramnolla (Aug 6, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Congratulations ram!
> I'm also a 30th June applicant and waiting for my grant.
> I haven't claimed any points for work experience... but there were few travels for me, all business (short trips) though
> So I'm a bit confused if I need to upload form 80 or I'd be contacted by the CO
> ...


Hi Sriram,

Please be prepared and ready with duly filled form 80, and if CO request the same.. then you can send it immediately. If they gave you DIRECT GRANT.. all is well


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

ramnolla said:


> Hi Sriram,
> 
> Please be prepared and ready with duly filled form 80, and if CO request the same.. then you can send it immediately. If they gave you DIRECT GRANT.. all is well


Yes Ram,
A direct grant is what I'm wishing for but I'm ready with form 80. If the CO asks for it then I'll upload it right away. 


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## ramnolla (Aug 6, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Yes Ram,
> A direct grant is what I'm wishing for but I'm ready with form 80. If the CO asks for it then I'll upload it right away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


nice..your grant is on the way:second:


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

PLese help.

I logded my file on 29th June 2015, but still no VISA granted....
however, other people are getting VISAs.....


----------



## ivanskinner007 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello Members, 

I have a query on the document preparation, as like many other I am also waiting for the invitation mail. 

1)I wanted to know the documents which we need to upload post invitation do they need to be attested by any notary or can I just upload the color copy. 

2)In case of official document like pay slips or bank statement do they also need to be attested?

Like in my case while going through with the ACS all documents were attested by the notary. 

awaiting your kind reply.


----------



## uhafez12 (Aug 5, 2015)

ivanskinner007 said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> I have a query on the document preparation, as like many other I am also waiting for the invitation mail.
> 
> ...


If you are uploading colored scan copies of documents, then no need for attestation.


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

Congrats Ram and all the best...



ramnolla said:


> My Dear fellas,
> 
> I have been a silent reader in this forum...I must admit that by God's grace, me and my wife have received our 190 grants:second::second: just now... that this thread had been my stress-reliever and you guys are very helpful...Thank you all..
> 
> ...


----------



## BTNIFTY (May 25, 2015)

ishugarg said:


> PLese help.
> 
> I logded my file on 29th June 2015, but still no VISA granted....
> however, other people are getting VISAs.....


Just a matter of time, hang in there. Expect by end of this month. I am in the same boat


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

ivanskinner007 said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> I have a query on the document preparation, as like many other I am also waiting for the invitation mail.
> 
> ...



Any document which is a photo-copy needs to be notarized and then color-scanned. Any documents which is is already original (payslips, form-16 etc) need not be notarized and can be uploaded as is.

Btw, you can use the same attested documents you used for ACS.

Once you get the invite and login to ImmiAccount beside each document required is a Help (?) link and that will clearly tell you what is being asked (color scan or notarized photo-copy)

See this 2 links for examples
evidence
evidence


----------



## birsisa (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am pleased to announce that i have also been granted a 190 visa for me and spouse after i called in this morning. The guy that picked up gave me a standard response that i should be patient and wait for a few days and didnt even ask for my TRN number. He told me that once you have uploaded requested documents, you need to notify them because the "request complete" button doesnt do that.

My advise to those that were asked for further documents by their CO's is to either call or email and let them know once you have uploaded the additional documents. Otherwise you could keep waiting until you are lucky enough to be revisited.

Thank you all forum members for your guidance, and information and best wishes to all that are waiting for grant.

My timeline for those that are on enhanced mobile view:

IELTS: 13/08/2012 (8 Overall), EA Assessment +: 27th July 2013, EOI 60pts: 10/10/2013, WA Invite: 17/12/2013, NSW Invite: 20/05/2015, 190 visa lodged: 5/06/2015, CO contact: 3/08/2015, Visa grant:26/08/2015


----------



## ivanskinner007 (Jun 23, 2015)

uhafez12 said:


> If you are uploading colored scan copies of documents, then no need for attestation.


My previous company's pay slip and current pay slip is in black and white. So that needs attestations?

Also I was in process of filling up form 80 and 1221, so it needs to be printed out first and then hand written the details and then scan each and every page, is that the procedure or can it be done the other way around.


----------



## ivanskinner007 (Jun 23, 2015)

VishalN said:


> Any document which is a photo-copy needs to be notarized and then color-scanned. Any documents which is is already original (payslips, form-16 etc) need not be notarized and can be uploaded as is.
> 
> Btw, you can use the same attested documents you used for ACS.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the guidance, I checked my current companys pay slip and found that the company logo is colored and rest all are in black and white previously i though it is whole black and white, so is it still advisable to get them notarized. For previous company I have the black and white copy so I guess that needs attestation. 

As I see you are now waiting for the grant, hope you get that soon may be you can share some input on form 80 and 1221. Did you printed out the form 80 and 1221 and filled them using pen and then scanned it or how did you really filled that up. I tried to fill up the PDF and it can be done as well with out any need of print out.

In form 80 for section Part F – Employment and Part E Education, the columns are very less to show your details after birth so where to fill rest years details. For education, did you mentioned about LKG, UKG (Pre nursery) and then primary middle and secondary school or how to fill that up. Please share some view on that. 

Thank waiting for further assistance here.


----------



## amy3210 (Aug 10, 2015)

Amdad1975 said:


> Hi,
> Thank you so much for the info. And many many congrats.
> 
> However though I have applied for 489 SS visa as Electrical Engineer with 65 points in Orana NSW on 19th June 2015, still didn't receive any notification.
> ...


Hi i have visited The link and noticed that i am belong to the priority group 3 for 190 Visa but what they mean by date 8 june that was written there? I had applied for visa on 17 june with code list of 261313.Could you please enlighten me the situation.


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

ivanskinner007 said:


> Thank you for the guidance, I checked my current companys pay slip and found that the company logo is colored and rest all are in black and white previously i though it is whole black and white, so is it still advisable to get them notarized. For previous company I have the black and white copy so I guess that needs attestation.
> 
> As I see you are now waiting for the grant, hope you get that soon may be you can share some input on form 80 and 1221. Did you printed out the form 80 and 1221 and filled them using pen and then scanned it or how did you really filled that up. I tried to fill up the PDF and it can be done as well with out any need of print out.
> 
> ...


If you want you can get your payslips notarized as well to be on safer side. I did not since my payslips were PDF documents and I uploaded them as-is.

Thanks for your wishes, I am eagerly awaiting Grant. As for Form 80 and Form 1221 I have front-loaded them. Chance of Direct Grant are more if you do this than waiting for CO to ask for form 80/1221. 

I filled in both the PDF forms, took print-out, signed the last page and color-scanned all the pages into a PDF file. No need for filling using pen. Regarding Education, I filled it in as Primary, Secondary, Higher Secondary and Degree. No need to mention each class separately. It is generally understood that Primary is class 1-8, Secondary is class 9-10, higher secondary is 11-12 (junior college) etc..

In case you have more Employment data (Part F), you can mention those details at the end of the form in Part T – Additional information

Hope this helps. If you find this info useful, plz hit the Thanks button


----------



## ivanskinner007 (Jun 23, 2015)

VishalN said:


> If you want you can get your payslips notarized as well to be on safer side. I did not since my payslips were PDF documents and I uploaded them as-is.
> 
> Thanks for your wishes, I am eagerly awaiting Grant. As for Form 80 and Form 1221 I have front-loaded them. Chance of Direct Grant are more if you do this than waiting for CO to ask for form 80/1221.
> 
> ...


thanks m8 for your reply, it was such a relief.

I will pray to god for faster grant, hope we all meet at Australialane:


----------



## ivanskinner007 (Jun 23, 2015)

VishalN said:


> If you want you can get your payslips notarized as well to be on safer side. I did not since my payslips were PDF documents and I uploaded them as-is.
> 
> Thanks for your wishes, I am eagerly awaiting Grant. As for Form 80 and Form 1221 I have front-loaded them. Chance of Direct Grant are more if you do this than waiting for CO to ask for form 80/1221.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for asking so many questions today, while I was filling up the details for question 20 to showcase employed and unemployment details the column provided was very less so you have to write it on page 18 Part T.

So is there any specific format you used to fill the details at part T, like for question 20 it ask for TO/From date, company date, type of business, duties, address. But at Part T there is no such rows so how did you managed to record all your details in the same format. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## birsisa (Jul 10, 2013)

It means the earliest application that has been assigned a case officer is 8th June.However you should ignore that because they update it only once a month. By my estimation using google doc spreadsheet everyone that applied from about 25th June or earlier have all been allocated CO,even if CO hasn't contacted them.

Do u have CO yet?





amy3210 said:


> Hi i have visited The link and noticed that i am belong to the priority group 3 for 190 Visa but what they mean by date 8 june that was written there? I had applied for visa on 17 june with code list of 261313.Could you please enlighten me the situation.


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi all
I was approached by the CO yesterday asking for my birth certificate
Is it advised to mail them with the attachment along with uploading the document in immi account?
Or just uploading the doc in immi account and clicking on 'Complete request' would suffice?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

birsisa said:


> It means the earliest application that has been assigned a case officer is 8th June.However you should ignore that because they update it only once a month. By my estimation using google doc spreadsheet everyone that applied from about 25th June or earlier have all been allocated CO,even if CO hasn't contacted them.
> 
> Do u have CO yet?



Hi Birsisa, you meant that if i'm not contacted by CO yet, it could be that they have already processed my case and decided that I don't have to submit any more documents? I upload all relevant docs including PCC, MC and form 80


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

DO both,
it is always advisable.
after uploading and submitting the complete request button. Do call them after a few days.
it may speed up your process as happened with a lot of other guys.



sriramvemuri said:


> Hi all
> I was approached by the CO yesterday asking for my birth certificate
> Is it advised to mail them with the attachment along with uploading the document in immi account?
> Or just uploading the doc in immi account and clicking on 'Complete request' would suffice?
> ...


----------



## amy3210 (Aug 10, 2015)

birsisa said:


> It means the earliest application that has been assigned a case officer is 8th June.However you should ignore that because they update it only once a month. By my estimation using google doc spreadsheet everyone that applied from about 25th June or earlier have all been allocated CO,even if CO hasn't contacted them.
> 
> Do u have CO yet?


No I still Dont assigned any CO. And moreover what i discussed with other people is that many threads written in this form are by some agents who post visa granted very early so that new comers contact them throw this form and give them their case or give their reference to others. U know what i mean. Anyhow we cant do anything jus waiting and waiting.


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

*190 Visa*

Hi Experts,

I have lodged my 190 visa on 2nd May after getting invitation from SA under 70 points and all documents front uploaded including PCC, medicals, form 80. Till date CO has not contacted and there is no further communication. Applied through agent and even he is not able to tell anything. What could be the real case? waiting is killing me. 

Regards
Kamal


----------



## amy3210 (Aug 10, 2015)

So you should have Contact to them as soon.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Kamal jeet said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have lodged my 190 visa on 2nd May after getting invitation from SA under 70 points and all documents front uploaded including PCC, medicals, form 80. Till date CO has not contacted and there is no further communication. Applied through agent and even he is not able to tell anything. What could be the real case? waiting is killing me.
> 
> ...


Check the status on Immi, check what is the last updates date. It's possible the delay may be due to background verification. In the last few months, background verification have increased. If possible you can try calling DIBP to check for status, you've anyway cross the 3 month SLA.


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> DO both,
> it is always advisable.
> after uploading and submitting the complete request button. Do call them after a few days.
> it may speed up your process as happened with a lot of other guys.


Thank you suku!
I thought of giving them a call today. However the status of my application has been changed to 'Assessment in progress'. Anyone knows what that means? 
BR
Sriram

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

I do not have access to immigration account as i applied through agent. Is it wise to call DIBP directly. I heard it may result in anything.

Kamal


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Kamal jeet said:


> I do not have access to immigration account as i applied through agent. Is it wise to call DIBP directly. I heard it may result in anything.
> 
> Kamal


If your agent has shared the Application number, you can create a dummy (kind of read only) account using your email and import the application.
It'll just be a replica where you can see the status updates, but cannot take any actions.
There is no harm in calling, specially if you've crossed the 90 day mark.


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

I have been provided with immigration acknowledgement which contains TRN number?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

If you have the TRN no. go to IMMI site.
create a new IMMI account.
login via your new account.
Import your application by giving the TRN no. and answering a few questions.
you can then see your application and status.
you can also make changes to this application like adding new documents. but I would suggest don't make any changes.



Kamal jeet said:


> I have been provided with immigration acknowledgement which contains TRN number?


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

The category for which i have received Invitation has gone under special conditions after 1st July2015.could this be the case of delay?

Kamal


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

The category for which I have applied has undergone special conditions after 1st July2015. Could this be the case of delay.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Kamal jeet said:


> Hi Experts, I have lodged my 190 visa on 2nd May after getting invitation from SA under 70 points and all documents front uploaded including PCC, medicals, form 80. Till date CO has not contacted and there is no further communication. Applied through agent and even he is not able to tell anything. What could be the real case? waiting is killing me. Regards Kamal


Why don't you call them up? Or did you?


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

I did not call them or do not know where to call.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Kamal jeet said:


> I do not have access to immigration account as i applied through agent. Is it wise to call DIBP directly. I heard it may result in anything. Kamal


I don't think they'll entertain your call when you have applied through an agent. But try your luck. All the best.


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

sriramvemuri said:


> Thank you suku!
> I thought of giving them a call today. However the status of my application has been changed to 'Assessment in progress'. Anyone knows what that means?
> BR
> Sriram
> ...


Hi everyone

Could someone please provide me the contact details of adelaide team? 

BR//
Sriram

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Kamal jeet said:


> The category for which I have applied has undergone special conditions after 1st July2015. Could this be the case of delay.


Once an invitation is received nothing else matters. It 'might' be a case of external verification or if you/your agent tries to speak to them, then your case might be picked up for further process.


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Any Body from Aug'15 lot who has filed for Visa 190...


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have submitted application on 23rd August and uploaded all the documents except form 80.
Can anyone advice how to compress pdf files less than 5MB as I have scanned file of 7MB.

Thanks for your suggestions in advance.


----------



## Bk Yogi (Jul 20, 2014)

christine2039 said:


> Any Body from Aug'15 lot who has filed for Visa 190...


 Hi I applied on 1st August 2015. Waiting for CO to be allotted


----------



## Bk Yogi (Jul 20, 2014)

nirav_2082000 said:


> I have submitted application on 23rd August and uploaded all the documents except form 80. Can anyone advice how to compress pdf files less than 5MB as I have scanned file of 7MB. Thanks for your suggestions in advance.


 Type "compress pdf files" in google and u will get lots of options


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

Anybody who has got visa after 4 months of lodgement.


----------



## vickyora (May 28, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I have lodged my visa on 28th of June and have not been contacted by DIBP till date. I have started getting worried now.

Is there anyone who is also waiting from the same period.
Please share your experience.

If available can you please provide email id of GSM australia. I don't want to call them as of now.

Thank you


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

*Grant recieved*

Hi All,
Its gives me immense pleasure to share with you all that I got my grant (direct) on 27th Aug 2015.
I claimed 5 points for aus experience, have overseas trips and applied with my spouse.
No partner points claimed.
No contact from CO, no Form 80, 1221 submitted.
Got direct Grant.

Thanks to all fellow forum members for their support and guidance.
Best of luck to all waiting for grant.

Regards
Smartclick


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi All,
> Its gives me immense please to share with you all that I got my grant (direct) on 27th Aug 2015.
> I claimed 5 points for aus experience, have overseas trips and applied with my spouse.
> No partner points claimed.
> ...


 Yor are luky dude congratulations.... Smartclick


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Indeed I am ;-).
Best wishes for a speedy grant to you too mate.

Regards
Smartclick



deepgill said:


> Yor are luky dude congratulations.... Smartclick


----------



## fares19 (Jul 7, 2015)

I am very pleased to share that this morning i received a direct grant.

TRA applied 21-dec-2014, positive outcome 13-apr-2015, IELTS 13-jun-2015 (L,R,W,S - 8, 7, 7, 7.5), EOI visa 190 14-jun-2015, NSW invitation 18-jun-2015, NSW sponsorship 25-jun-2015, visa lodged 30-Jun-2015, All docs including PCC attached, medical finalized 6-july-2015, Visa grant 28-aug-2015

front loaded form 80, claimed points for experience, and with a travel history thanks to everyone and good luck to those awaiting their grants.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

vickyora said:


> Hi Friends, I have lodged my visa on 28th of June and have not been contacted by DIBP till date. I have started getting worried now. Is there anyone who is also waiting from the same period. Please share your experience. If available can you please provide email id of GSM australia. I don't want to call them as of now. Thank you


My personal suggestion is to wait for max 8 weeks and then call them. It might work. All the very best!


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

fares19 said:


> I am very pleased to share that this morning i received a direct grant. TRA applied 21-dec-2014, positive outcome 13-apr-2015, IELTS 13-jun-2015 (L,R,W,S - 8, 7, 7, 7.5), EOI visa 190 14-jun-2015, NSW invitation 18-jun-2015, NSW sponsorship 25-jun-2015, visa lodged 30-Jun-2015, All docs including PCC attached, medical finalized 6-july-2015, Visa grant 28-aug-2015 front loaded form 80, claimed points for experience, and with a travel history thanks to everyone and good luck to those awaiting their grants.


Congrats fares19!!!


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi All, Its gives me immense pleasure to share with you all that I got my grant (direct) on 27th Aug 2015. I claimed 5 points for aus experience, have overseas trips and applied with my spouse. No partner points claimed. No contact from CO, no Form 80, 1221 submitted. Got direct Grant. Thanks to all fellow forum members for their support and guidance. Best of luck to all waiting for grant. Regards Smartclick


Congrats Lalit!!!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats....



fares19 said:


> I am very pleased to share that this morning i received a direct grant.
> 
> TRA applied 21-dec-2014, positive outcome 13-apr-2015, IELTS 13-jun-2015 (L,R,W,S - 8, 7, 7, 7.5), EOI visa 190 14-jun-2015, NSW invitation 18-jun-2015, NSW sponsorship 25-jun-2015, visa lodged 30-Jun-2015, All docs including PCC attached, medical finalized 6-july-2015, Visa grant 28-aug-2015
> 
> front loaded form 80, claimed points for experience, and with a travel history thanks to everyone and good luck to those awaiting their grants.


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks mate.

Regards
Smartclick



mktwog said:


> Congrats Lalit!!!


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

ivanskinner007 said:


> I am so sorry for asking so many questions today, while I was filling up the details for question 20 to showcase employed and unemployment details the column provided was very less so you have to write it on page 18 Part T.
> 
> So is there any specific format you used to fill the details at part T, like for question 20 it ask for TO/From date, company date, type of business, duties, address. But at Part T there is no such rows so how did you managed to record all your details in the same format.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


No problem man, we're all here to help. AFAIK there is no format since Part T is just blank lines. Put in the same information with From/To dates, designation, company name etc in Part T. That should be fine.

Btw, I did not fill anything in Part T as I was able to fit my employment info in Q.20 itself.


----------



## amy3210 (Aug 10, 2015)

vickyora said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 28th of June and have not been contacted by DIBP till date. I have started getting worried now.
> 
> ...


I had applied on 17 june under 261313. But no reply till yet.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

fares19 said:


> I am very pleased to share that this morning i received a direct grant.
> 
> TRA applied 21-dec-2014, positive outcome 13-apr-2015, IELTS 13-jun-2015 (L,R,W,S - 8, 7, 7, 7.5), EOI visa 190 14-jun-2015, NSW invitation 18-jun-2015, NSW sponsorship 25-jun-2015, visa lodged 30-Jun-2015, All docs including PCC attached, medical finalized 6-july-2015, Visa grant 28-aug-2015
> 
> front loaded form 80, claimed points for experience, and with a travel history thanks to everyone and good luck to those awaiting their grants.


Wow congratulations fares


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

congratulations fares
Best of luck for your future endeavors


Regards
Smartclick



fares19 said:


> I am very pleased to share that this morning i received a direct grant.
> 
> TRA applied 21-dec-2014, positive outcome 13-apr-2015, IELTS 13-jun-2015 (L,R,W,S - 8, 7, 7, 7.5), EOI visa 190 14-jun-2015, NSW invitation 18-jun-2015, NSW sponsorship 25-jun-2015, visa lodged 30-Jun-2015, All docs including PCC attached, medical finalized 6-july-2015, Visa grant 28-aug-2015
> 
> front loaded form 80, claimed points for experience, and with a travel history thanks to everyone and good luck to those awaiting their grants.


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

fares19 said:


> I am very pleased to share that this morning i received a direct grant.
> 
> TRA applied 21-dec-2014, positive outcome 13-apr-2015, IELTS 13-jun-2015 (L,R,W,S - 8, 7, 7, 7.5), EOI visa 190 14-jun-2015, NSW invitation 18-jun-2015, NSW sponsorship 25-jun-2015, visa lodged 30-Jun-2015, All docs including PCC attached, medical finalized 6-july-2015, Visa grant 28-aug-2015
> 
> front loaded form 80, claimed points for experience, and with a travel history thanks to everyone and good luck to those awaiting their grants.


Congrats mate. Did you apply with your family or single,.


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

Congratulations Lalit, Fares and All who got their grants... wish all of u best of luck


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

Congratulations Lalit..Cheers


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Experts

My agent has submitted my 190 visa application on 14 Aug and paid the fee.

When I asked about supporting documents she said thise are already attached.

But when I import my application in my immi account using TRN the status is "application received".But on the otherside there are no attachments showing in the attachments section 

It means they filed the application , paid the fee but did not attach supporting documents

Experts please advice me what should I do in this situation.

Thx


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

How many of them were asked for Form 80 before getting Final Grant?


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Hardeep and Kishore.
Kishore, I was not been contacted for form 80 or 1221 for my application neither front loaded.

Regards
Smartclick


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi Experts,

Is there any chance of physical job verification in case of 190 visa. Please reply.

Regards
Kamal


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Kamal jeet said:


> Hi Experts, Is there any chance of physical job verification in case of 190 visa. Please reply. Regards Kamal


Yes there is. It depends on case to case basis and luck of the applicant


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

co contacted me today requested for work exp income proof " such as bank statements, it returns and or pay slips . Addition to that form no. 80 for secondary applicant.

Today submitted pay slips and form no. 80 . 
Though i did not claim any points from employment 

Any suggestions , should i call the co on Monday and ask if any other document is required or just wait for the decision . 
fingers crossed.

thanks


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

smartclick.lalit said:


> Thanks Hardeep and Kishore.
> Kishore, I was not been contacted for form 80 or 1221 for my application neither front loaded.
> 
> Regards
> Smartclick


Thank you, Lalit - Any idea on when they ask for form 80?


----------



## BTNIFTY (May 25, 2015)

Happy to share that I received 190 Direct grant yesterday. 

Thank you all for all your help. Let's keep sharing and helping others.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

BTNIFTY said:


> Happy to share that I received 190 Direct grant yesterday. Thank you all for all your help. Let's keep sharing and helping others. Good luck to everyone!


Congrats BTNIFTY!!!


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats BT Nifty.

Regards
Smartclick


BTNIFTY said:


> Happy to share that I received 190 Direct grant yesterday.
> 
> Thank you all for all your help. Let's keep sharing and helping others.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Kishore,
There are many theories as per my experience .

1. Noticed that most of the applicant from onshore were not asked for form 80.
2. Application who are offshore, not have travel history outside usual country of stay, no work experience claimed are also not asked for form 80 in most of the cases.

But in my cases, I was offshore and claimed points for exp and have travel history.
Luckily I have not been asked too.

Its difficult to come on a conclusion, but in above two cases its rare where CO asked for a form 80.
In other cases changes are high that you will be asked for form 80.
To save time, you can front loaded.

Regards
Smartclick






kishoreshet said:


> Thank you, Lalit - Any idea on when they ask for form 80?


----------



## fares19 (Jul 7, 2015)

thank you dears!! I applied for myself only with no dependants


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks Lalit, Very much appreciated.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Is it possible to negotiate with states for the staying period? Ie NSW govt says must accept to stay first 2 years. Can we negotiate that to 2 years within 5 year period?


----------



## 0703 (Aug 12, 2015)

It's my day today
After 2 phone calls yesterday to explain to them about my Employment history evidence, I got granted email at 8:31AM (Sydney time) today, 01-Sep-15. 
I guess I am the first one got granted in this Sep month. :israel::first:


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

0703 said:


> It's my day today
> After 2 phone calls yesterday to explain to them about my Employment history evidence, I got granted email at 8:31AM (Sydney time).
> I guess I am the first one got granted in this Sep month. :israel::first:


Congratulations! 
May I ask which number you dialed
I've been trying to contact them for the last two days but no response
Please help me with the number

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## 0703 (Aug 12, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> congratulations!
> May i ask which number you dialed
> i've been trying to contact them for the last two days but no response
> please help me with the number
> ...


+61 7 3136 7000


----------



## 0703 (Aug 12, 2015)

The tip here is please call them so that your application will be reviewed immediately, if you don't they will wait until the dead line of 28 days


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

0703 said:


> +61 7 3136 7000


That's the number I've been trying since yesterday but the line's always busy
Not sure what to do!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

0703 said:


> The tip here is please call them so that your application will be reviewed immediately, if you don't they will wait until the dead line of 28 days


Yes buddy. Thank you so much! 
I get to hear a recorded message for 40 seconds and then the message says "phone's busy, try later"
How many times did you have to try to reach them?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> That's the number I've been trying since yesterday but the line's always busy
> Not sure what to do!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


I too got my grant yesterday after calling the same number. I had to explain about UK PCC. After 10 mins of call, grant emails were thr in my mailbox.


----------



## 0703 (Aug 12, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> That's the number I've been trying since yesterday but the line's always busy
> Not sure what to do!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


Probably something wrong when you dial, please check if any code need to dial when calling oversea from your country

I call 2 times yesterday and always can get through 100%, of course you have to listen to the voice mail with some information.
Just wait after the lady voice completed, then the ring tone will come, be patient


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

0703 said:


> Probably something wrong when you dial, please check if any code need to dial when calling oversea from your country
> 
> I call 2 times yesterday and always can get through 100%, of course you have to listen to the voice mail with some information.
> Just wait after the lady voice completed, then the ring tone will come, be patient


I'm getting to hear the recorded message talking about the migration programme ane then a few seconds of silence and then another recorded message saying that the phone's busy try again later


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## 0703 (Aug 12, 2015)

Is it maybe due to too many calls from India?
I dialled from Singapore, and the line is always get through easily.
One at about 10:00AM and another one is about 1:30PM Sydney time zone
You try again


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

0703 said:


> Is it maybe due to too many calls from India?
> I dialled from Singapore, and the line is always get through easily.
> One at about 10:00AM and another one is about 1:30PM Sydney time zone
> You try again


Thank you so much buddy! 


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

0703 said:


> It's my day today
> After 2 phone calls yesterday to explain to them about my Employment history evidence, I got granted email at 8:31AM (Sydney time) today, 01-Sep-15.
> I guess I am the first one got granted in this Sep month. :israel::first:



Hearty congratulations


----------



## 0703 (Aug 12, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> Hearty congratulations


Thanks
Wish you will have soon:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

Congratulations!!


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

I have applied with 75 points. Lodged visa application on 17th July and waiting for CO allocation. In parallel working on PCC and medicals. I heard people usually get the CO allocated in 4 to 6 weeks. For me its been 7 weeks now so getting little worried.


----------



## 0703 (Aug 12, 2015)

saggi_au said:


> I have applied with 75 points. Lodged visa application on 17th July and waiting for CO allocation. In parallel working on PCC and medicals. I heard people usually get the CO allocated in 4 to 6 weeks. For me its been 7 weeks now so getting little worried.


Don't worry
My case, I have CO contacted after exactly 8 weeks
If feel hurry can just ring them a call


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

Hearty congratulations to all of you that received the grants recently.

Have been waiting since 29th Jun ( visa filed date) hope to get some good news soon 

Regards

Andy


----------



## Speedbird (Aug 3, 2015)

Is there any harm in going for Medicals pro-actively after visa lodgement and before CO allocation or should one wait for CO allocation and explicit advise by CO to get Medical assessment done. Most people on this forum seem to be pro-active albeit the link below advising otherwise !

Arranging a health examination


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

Congratulations to all of you that received the grants recently.....


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Speedbird said:


> Is there any harm in going for Medicals pro-actively after visa lodgement and before CO allocation or should one wait for CO allocation and explicit advise by CO to get Medical assessment done. Most people on this forum seem to be pro-active albeit the link below advising otherwise ! Arranging a health examination


No harm is getting that completed before the CO gets allocated. It is in fact advisable so that CO has your case ready with everything when he/she takes it up


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

0703 said:


> Don't worry
> My case, I have CO contacted after exactly 8 weeks
> If feel hurry can just ring them a call


HI 

Could you please confirm what all docs did you front load?
Thanks


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

0703 said:


> It's my day today After 2 phone calls yesterday to explain to them about my Employment history evidence, I got granted email at 8:31AM (Sydney time) today, 01-Sep-15. I guess I am the first one got granted in this Sep month. :israel::first:



Hey mate ,

What the problem in showing employment history you faced ? Did you show them the proof of income ?


----------



## 0703 (Aug 12, 2015)

christine2039 said:


> HI
> 
> Could you please confirm what all docs did you front load?
> Thanks


All, except form 80 and wife IELTS test result


----------



## 0703 (Aug 12, 2015)

sdas02 said:


> Hey mate ,
> 
> What the problem in showing employment history you faced ? Did you show them the proof of income ?


They asked for payslips from the companies that I worked about 10 years ago, apparently, I did not keep the payslip at all, and also no more bank statement record.
So I called and explained to them that my salary were indicated in the certificate letter from the companies that I upfront submit to them.
They agree with that and grant me a visa in the next day


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello folks
I'm a 30th June applicant who got CO allocated last week and requested for my birth certificate. I've updated the very next day and I called them today. 
I received a confirmation mail from them that they have now received all the documents they requested for. 
How much time do they take to verify a document and come up with a decision?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## helloc (Oct 8, 2014)

sriramvemuri said:


> Hello folks
> I'm a 30th June applicant who got CO allocated last week and requested for my birth certificate. I've updated the very next day and I called them today.
> I received a confirmation mail from them that they have now received all the documents they requested for.
> How much time do they take to verify a document and come up with a decision?
> ...


Would you please tell me what number and when you called them. 
I called more than 10 times today during 11:30 to 13:50 ACST using skype. It's always the auto answer telling me to email them and after that there is a phone beep and “The line busy please try again later”, then the phone disconnected.

The number I called is +61 731367000.


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

Hello Friends...with all your support and blessings of God . Me and my wife got the grant today morning.. We were worried about the decision initially as co requested some info , 4-5 days passed ...Finally the day came and .. GOT THE GRANT 

THANK YOU all forum members WHO SUPPORTED ..SPECIALLY "JEETEN " .. 

Rick


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

monrick05 said:


> Hello Friends...with all your support and blessings of God . Me and my wife got the grant today morning.. We were worried about the decision initially as co requested some info , 4-5 days passed ...Finally the day came and .. GOT THE GRANT
> 
> THANK YOU all forum members WHO SUPPORTED ..SPECIALLY "JEETEN " ..
> 
> Rick


CONGRATS RICK..

Could you please confirm when and what CO asked mean?


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

0703 said:


> They asked for payslips from the companies that I worked about 10 years ago, apparently, I did not keep the payslip at all, and also no more bank statement record. So I called and explained to them that my salary were indicated in the certificate letter from the companies that I upfront submit to them. They agree with that and grant me a visa in the next day




Lucky you mate 😊


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

Congrats for all who has received grants recently!!

Anybody knows what does routine assesment mean ?


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

loki_rt said:


> CONGRATS RICK..
> 
> Could you please confirm when and what CO asked mean?


it was general information he asked like form 80 for secondary applicant,, but he wz taking too long to respond... so i just called to inquire if they need anything else.. . And they said everything iz okay.. and after half n hour we got the grant email .


----------



## helloc (Oct 8, 2014)

monrick05 said:


> it was general information he asked like form 80 for secondary applicant,, but he wz taking too long to respond... so i just called to inquire if they need anything else.. . And they said everything iz okay.. and after half n hour we got the grant email .


So you called today?
Please share the number and time that you called. Thank you!


----------



## amy3210 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi guys i m 17 june applicant having noc code 261313.. Still dont receive any update even not get enquiry from CO so what should i do now ?


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

helloc said:


> Would you please tell me what number and when you called them.
> I called more than 10 times today during 11:30 to 13:50 ACST using skype. It's always the auto answer telling me to email them and after that there is a phone beep and “The line busy please try again later”, then the phone disconnected.
> 
> The number I called is +61 731367000.


That's the same number I called. I made the call at 5 AM IST which is 9 AM adelaide time. 

BR//
Sriram

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

monrick05 said:


> Hello Friends...with all your support and blessings of God . Me and my wife got the grant today morning.. We were worried about the decision initially as co requested some info , 4-5 days passed ...Finally the day came and .. GOT THE GRANT
> 
> THANK YOU all forum members WHO SUPPORTED ..SPECIALLY "JEETEN " ..
> 
> Rick


Congratulations buddy! 
May I ask if it was adelaide GSM who called you?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## helloc (Oct 8, 2014)

sriramvemuri said:


> That's the same number I called. I made the call at 5 AM IST which is 9 AM adelaide time.
> 
> BR//
> Sriram
> ...


Thank you!
It seems I'd better call them tomorrow morning.
Congrats to you.


----------



## aupputur (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank you all for the info , I called to DIBP +61731367000 today from India. One lady lifted thze call.I told to her that case officer requested for the details and I submitted back on Aug 13th.She said documents are received and will take 3 months to process.Not surereason for 3 months.


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

*190 visa*

I applied 190 visa in May'15. No case officer has been assigned yet. Called DIBP at 611300364613 after 9 mins on hold nobody was there only computer instructions. What can be done. Any suggestion would be much appreciated.


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Kamal jeet said:


> I applied 190 visa in May'15. No case officer has been assigned yet. Called DIBP at 611300364613 after 9 mins on hold nobody was there only computer instructions. What can be done. Any suggestion would be much appreciated.


Hi
Try calling this number and check with them about your application
+61731367000
It is best to call them at 5 AM IST...
BR 
Sriram

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

aupputur said:


> Thank you all for the info , I called to DIBP +61731367000 today from India. One lady lifted thze call.I told to her that case officer requested for the details and I submitted back on Aug 13th.She said documents are received and will take 3 months to process.Not surereason for 3 months.


Hi
That's the same number I called today. They said that they have received my doc and it might take few weeks to process my application. 
What all docs did they ask you to upload?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

But I heard 61731367000 is for people who have been assigned CO. Still , I will try. What could be reason of delay.


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Kamal jeet said:


> But I heard 61731367000 is for people who have been assigned CO. Still , I will try. What could be reason of delay.


Yeah. Just give it a try dude. 
Ask them about the status of your application and at least you'd get to know if CO has been allocated or not
Just a wild try! 
Not sure if my suggestion is right!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

Standard processing time is 3 months. So what could be the reason of case officer not assigned yet. All docs front uploaded. Getting more than apprehensive.Please help.


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

helloc said:


> So you called today?
> Please share the number and time that you called. Thank you!


yes i called today, and i suggest you to call between 8.45 am -10 am as per indian standard time , best time to reach them .
And i called on +61731367000


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

*Congrats*

Congrats 0703.

Cheers
Smartclick


0703 said:


> They asked for payslips from the companies that I worked about 10 years ago, apparently, I did not keep the payslip at all, and also no more bank statement record.
> So I called and explained to them that my salary were indicated in the certificate letter from the companies that I upfront submit to them.
> They agree with that and grant me a visa in the next day


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

*Congrats*

Congrats Rick.

Regards
Smartclick



monrick05 said:


> Hello Friends...with all your support and blessings of God . Me and my wife got the grant today morning.. We were worried about the decision initially as co requested some info , 4-5 days passed ...Finally the day came and .. GOT THE GRANT
> 
> THANK YOU all forum members WHO SUPPORTED ..SPECIALLY "JEETEN " ..
> 
> Rick


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Kamal jeet said:


> But I heard 61731367000 is for people who have been assigned CO. Still , I will try. What could be reason of delay.


No that's a wrong info. My case wasn't assigned to a CO yet when I had called this number.


----------



## anony2345 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi our visa application was submitted by June 21. Front loaded docs by July 27. Case officer allocated on 10th Aug. CO requested for PCC and medicals. Completed both. Uploaded PCC by 10th.Medicals completed and uploaded by hospital on 10th aug. Request complete button clicked on 15th Aug. Follow up mail sent on 27th Aug. Docs in received status. Visa in 'assessment in progress' status. Applied thru agent. Yet to receive any reply from them. Can we do anything about this to expedite the process?


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

I called them up today, they answered and confirmed that they received the additional docs but still no luck. 
No grant mail today! 
This is really frustrating!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi all, 

I am silent viewer as submitted my application 2 weeks ago. I uploaded all documents upfront including form 80. 
I can see msg below health declaration stating that provide form 80 for this applicant. I once again uploaded form 80 but that msg is still there.
I read that someone was discussing to about request complete once you upload documents. However I can't find that button on my application. I haven't received any email requesting any document. 

Just wondering request complete button only spears if CO request any document?

Can someone help to clarify this confusion?


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

smartclick.lalit said:


> Congrats Rick.
> 
> Regards
> Smartclick



thank you so much buddy..


----------



## anony2345 (Sep 2, 2015)

In case we have applied thru an agent, is it safe to call the dibp number in order to ask for a status on our case?


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

anony2345 said:


> In case we have applied thru an agent, is it safe to call the dibp number in order to ask for a status on our case?



You can still call DIBP with your TRX number. As per my knowledge, It doesnt matter whether you submitted it through an agent or not. But dont call them too soon. If there is no update for 90 days (after lodging visa application), then you can call.


----------



## ahsa (May 17, 2015)

Don't worry. I lodged the visa on same date as yours and I haven't heard anything yet. As per my agent applicants from July 1st-8th had their CO allocated. So, wait till next week.

Good Luck!!


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

sriramvemuri said:


> I called them up today, they answered and confirmed that they received the additional docs but still no luck.
> No grant mail today!
> This is really frustrating!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


Hope you receive by this week


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

anony2345 said:


> In case we have applied thru an agent, is it safe to call the dibp number in order to ask for a status on our case?


@anony2345: if you have applied through an 'agent', then most probably you wouldn't be provided any update, but you could still try your luck


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

mktwog said:


> Hope you receive by this week


Still no luck today mate! 
I'm just counting the days here! 
Guess I need to wait for a couple of weeks more 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Still no luck today mate!
> I'm just counting the days here!
> Guess I need to wait for a couple of weeks more
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


When did you lodge visa


----------



## anony2345 (Sep 2, 2015)

Once you get the grant mail, does the status get updated on the Immi site as well? If so, how does the status look like?


----------



## suma2337 (Aug 25, 2015)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> My agent has submitted my 190 visa application on 14 Aug and paid the fee.
> 
> ...


You should attach all the required docs / request your agent to attach all the docs ASAP.


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

Hello.

Friends, me and my wife recently got the grant. And she is the primary applicant. And we received our separate grant letters.
However my concern is , on her letter they have mentioned the present address .Where we are living now . However address on the passport is different. 

Do you think i should get the address changed on the passport or will it work at the time of immigration at the airport. 


thanks 
Rick


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Ricks,
Its not an issues. I too have an indian address on passport, but since i live and applied from singapore. My grant letter have my current singapore address.

Regards
Smartclick



monrick05 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Friends, me and my wife recently got the grant. And she is the primary applicant. And we received our separate grant letters.
> However my concern is , on her letter they have mentioned the present address .Where we are living now . However address on the passport is different.
> ...


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Amdad1975 said:


> When did you lodge visa


30th june

Best regards

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

anony2345 said:


> Once you get the grant mail, does the status get updated on the Immi site as well? If so, how does the status look like?


 status will be "finalised".


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

sriramvemuri said:


> 30th june
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


Hi, did you get CO contact? I applied in 25th June and have heard nothing so far.


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Laxie said:


> Hi, did you get CO contact? I applied in 25th June and have heard nothing so far.


Yes. I was contacted by the CO last week. 
I had provided the required docs but there has been no response since. 
I can understand that they would have hell lot of applications to look into but how many days would it take to look into a birth certificate. 
It's just luck mate. Whoever is lucky will get a grant quickly.


Best regards

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

*Visa Granted*

It's my day today. I received the visa grant e-mail today morning. It was a direct grant from GSM Adelaide. I had front-loaded all documents, pcc and form 80 & form 1221 for my wife. Both received our separate grant letters.

Wish everyone a speedy grant. My timeline is in my signature.


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

VishalN said:


> It's my day today. I received the visa grant e-mail today morning. It was a direct grant from GSM Adelaide. I had front-loaded all documents, pcc and form 80 & form 1221 for my wife. Both received our separate grant letters.
> 
> Wish everyone a speedy grant. My timeline is in my signature.


Congratulations vishal!
All the best for your future endeavors! 

Best regards

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

VishalN said:


> It's my day today. I received the visa grant e-mail today morning. It was a direct grant from GSM Adelaide. I had front-loaded all documents, pcc and form 80 & form 1221 for my wife. Both received our separate grant letters.
> 
> Wish everyone a speedy grant. My timeline is in my signature.


Congrats Vishal


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

VishalN said:


> It's my day today. I received the visa grant e-mail today morning. It was a direct grant from GSM Adelaide. I had front-loaded all documents, pcc and form 80 & form 1221 for my wife. Both received our separate grant letters.
> 
> Wish everyone a speedy grant. My timeline is in my signature.


My hearty congratulations Friend


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

VishalN said:


> It's my day today. I received the visa grant e-mail today morning. It was a direct grant from GSM Adelaide. I had front-loaded all documents, pcc and form 80 & form 1221 for my wife. Both received our separate grant letters. Wish everyone a speedy grant. My timeline is in my signature.


Congrats Vishal!!!


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

VishalN said:


> It's my day today. I received the visa grant e-mail today morning. It was a direct grant from GSM Adelaide. I had front-loaded all documents, pcc and form 80 & form 1221 for my wife. Both received our separate grant letters.
> 
> Wish everyone a speedy grant. My timeline is in my signature.


Congrats Vishal. Really happy for you


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

VishalN said:


> It's my day today. I received the visa grant e-mail today morning. It was a direct grant from GSM Adelaide. I had front-loaded all documents, pcc and form 80 & form 1221 for my wife. Both received our separate grant letters.
> 
> Wish everyone a speedy grant. My timeline is in my signature.


Congratulations, that was fast.  
Enjoy your day !!


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

VishalN said:


> It's my day today. I received the visa grant e-mail today morning. It was a direct grant from GSM Adelaide. I had front-loaded all documents, pcc and form 80 & form 1221 for my wife. Both received our separate grant letters.
> 
> Wish everyone a speedy grant. My timeline is in my signature.


Many Congratulations Dear... Best of luck for your future endeavors.....


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Experts

Can I open and see the supporting documents attached with the final online application. please share if we can see or not.
Thanks


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

VishalN said:


> It's my day today. I received the visa grant e-mail today morning. It was a direct grant from GSM Adelaide. I had front-loaded all documents, pcc and form 80 & form 1221 for my wife. Both received our separate grant letters.
> 
> Wish everyone a speedy grant. My timeline is in my signature.


VishalN
Congratulations!! What a good news for today.......my spirit is uplifted by your good news!
Wishing you and your family to have a great life in Australia!


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Congratulations !!


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Experts Can I open and see the supporting documents attached with the final online application. please share if we can see or not. Thanks


No, you can't open that. If you feel a wrong document is uploaded, you need to upload another one.


----------



## VishalN (May 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your wishes. Really made my day.

Wish you all success & best wishes in your journey. Keep Calm and you will all get it soon.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry for a stupid question but what happens after state approval comes? Can you fill forms online or does it have to be on PDF form? Also what forms are required to be filled?


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Spark92,
Now you will receive invitation to lodge your online visa application and you need to fill all the details online and make payment. Then only you can upload your documents


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi,

Please advice. If I import my application from agent's account, would he still have access to my application or not. And will he come to know that I have imported my application.

Kamal


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

I am not able to contact DIBP as I applied through agent and It has been 4 months since my application has been lodged. No contact by CO yet. Agent is not giving any clear picture. What could be the case ?


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Kamal jeet said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please advice. If I import my application from agent's account, would he still have access to my application or not. And will he come to know that I have imported my application.
> 
> Kamal


I guess it should be ok. I also imported mine without acknowledging the agent. I guess the agent wont be notified as well.


I applied since 25th June and also hear nothing from the department so far. I guess my case will become like yours as well. It could be that they send us for various checks


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

Kamal jeet said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please advice. If I import my application from agent's account, would he still have access to my application or not. And will he come to know that I have imported my application.
> 
> ...


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

Amdad1975 said:


> Kamal jeet said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

Laxie said:


> Amdad1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, so for whoever is undergoing checks, the status will be "processing"?
> ...


----------



## walktheplank (Apr 30, 2014)

Amdad1975 said:


> Laxie said:
> 
> 
> > What will be the status after that. And if some one receives the grant email does the status change instantly or takes time
> ...


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

walktheplank said:


> Amdad1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Amdad,
> ...


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey mate
Just a quick question .
Like will the CO will call the employer number we provided in the work experience letter or they can call the office instead ?

Cheers


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

I provided both of them like my restaurant menu and employer's ph no on experience letter


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

deepgill said:


> I provided both of them like my restaurant menu and employer's ph no on experience letter



So the CO called your employer phone no ?

I provide them with the phone no of CEO of the company's


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Yes ,in my case first she called on landline no and asked my employer's mobile no. After talked me she immediately called to my employer
He/she will call to your ceo and ask your employer's ph no.


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Yes ,in my case first she called on landline no and asked my employer's mobile no. After talked me she immediately called to my employer He/she will call to your ceo and ask your employer's ph no.


Thanks so much for your kind reply .


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

sdas02 said:


> Thanks so much for your kind reply .


My pleasure


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

sdas02 said:


> Hey mate
> Just a quick question .
> Like will the CO will call the employer number we provided in the work experience letter or they can call the office instead ?
> 
> Cheers


In my case they called directly to my office. They didn't call the numbers I provided them.


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

They called and asked my employers below questions

1. Do i work there
2. My current designation
3. Joining date
4. Salary etc


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Amdad1975 said:


> They called and asked my employers below questions
> 
> 1. Do i work there
> 2. My current designation
> ...


She also asked me about salary. . how ,when, how much salary. 
Amdad GOD knows what will be happend.. we can just pray to HIM nothing else


----------



## ils (Jul 18, 2015)

hi all,

any grants today?????? did any body tried calling Adelaide office today??? i called almost 50 times but the number was busy.........really worried


----------



## anony2345 (Sep 2, 2015)

Can any of u share the direct contact of GSM Adelaide team 2? Or is it the same number as given in the post?


monrick05 said:


> helloc said:
> 
> 
> > So you called today?
> ...


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Amdad1975 said:


> They called and asked my employers below questions
> 
> 1. Do i work there
> 2. My current designation
> ...


Hi amdad 
Did you claim any points for work experience??

Best regards

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## ils (Jul 18, 2015)

anony2345 said:


> Can any of u share the direct contact of GSM Adelaide team 2? Or is it the same number as given in the post?


yes dear its the same number


----------



## D8192 (Jul 27, 2015)

HI Friends, Good morning.

I have submitted my visa application on 13 July 2015 and today I received a mail requesting for certified copy of DOB certificates for me and my wife.But I do not have any DOB certificate. I have already attached our passport as DOB proof. What should I do? Can I submit a certified copy of passport again?
Kindly suggest. I would be waiting for your suggestions eagerly. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

ils said:


> yes dear its the same number


I called a couple of times last few days but could not get through at all. My agent in Aus also called and kept the call for 30 mins, still cannot connect to them. 
I called the Adelaide number, they seemed to change the automatic message and suggested us to call the Brisbane number instead. I dialed the Brisbane number, only to get the message that any queries regarding visa application outcome should be sent to [email protected]. Anyone here tried emailing them? My agent emailed them since yesterday and got no reply so far.

This is really disheartening, especially when you wait for 75 days and heard nothing.


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

D8192 said:


> HI Friends, Good morning.
> 
> I have submitted my visa application on 13 July 2015 and today I received a mail requesting for certified copy of DOB certificates for me and my wife.But I do not have any DOB certificate. I have already attached our passport as DOB proof. What should I do? Can I submit a certified copy of passport again?
> Kindly suggest. I would be waiting for your suggestions eagerly. Thanks in advance.


Hi.

You can upload following certified documents:

1.Matriculation Certificate
2.Adhar Card
3.Pan Card
4.Driving Licence
5.Voter Card


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

D8192 said:


> HI Friends, Good morning.
> 
> I have submitted my visa application on 13 July 2015 and today I received a mail requesting for certified copy of DOB certificates for me and my wife.But I do not have any DOB certificate. I have already attached our passport as DOB proof. What should I do? Can I submit a certified copy of passport again?
> Kindly suggest. I would be waiting for your suggestions eagerly. Thanks in advance.


You can submit you 10 or 12th mark sheet which contains your DOB, that is one of the alternative.


----------



## D8192 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks all for your reply


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

*Case officer time*

Hi experts,

Please tell how much of maximum time is taken for a case officer to be assigned in 190 visa if all docs are front uploaded.

Kamal


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

Kamal jeet said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Please tell how much of maximum time is taken for a case officer to be assigned in 190 visa if all docs are front uploaded.
> 
> Kamal


Hi Kamal

Case officer to be assigned after 50 days of the visa lodge date.


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

What could be the reason if CO is not assigned within or over this period.


----------



## D8192 (Jul 27, 2015)

loki_rt said:


> Hi.
> 
> You can upload following certified documents:
> 
> ...



I see my application status is in "Information requested" state. Once the documents are ready what should I do?

Do I need to send documents via email? is it suffient?
I do not see any "Request complete" option when I log into my visa application.


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

D8192 said:


> I see my application status is in "Information requested" state. Once the documents are ready what should I do?
> 
> Do I need to send documents via email? is it suffient?
> I do not see any "Request complete" option when I log into my visa application.


Hi,

When you lodge your application and which document demanded by CO?
On IMMI Account Page, Click on application number, it will display new page,On that, there should be 'Request Complete' Button,


----------



## Valentine14 (Sep 8, 2015)

I've lodged my Visa for South Australia (subclass 489 Regional sponsored) on 18th Aug 2015 with 80 points. I understand that it's been only 20 days since I've lodged my application and I need to wait quite a bit for receiving a Grant. BTW I have furnished all the documents they've asked for (Education, Employment, Form 80, Medical, PCC and all the documents for my wife including the marriage certificate).

I do have a few questions and I hope someone could help me:

1. In my Immiaccount, the status shows as "Application received". If it does NOT say "Application in Progress" does it mean that a CO has not yet been assigned?

2. Does getting a Grant for subclass 489 (Regional sponsored) more difficult or takes more time than say subclass 190?

3. I've seen a few posts mentioning about calling the DIBP office or writing an email after 40days or so (not mandatory) inquiring about the Visa status. Can you point me to a link which provides their phone number/ email address?

4. Is Form 1221 mandatory for me or my wife? (I've uploaded Form 80 for both of us already)

5. Apart from the Visa Grant email, are there any other indicators where I can check my Visa status? My EOI invite was previously sitting in my Spam folders and I realized it only after 2 weeks and do not want any such surprises!

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ils (Jul 18, 2015)

D8192 said:


> HI Friends, Good morning.
> 
> I have submitted my visa application on 13 July 2015 and today I received a mail requesting for certified copy of DOB certificates for me and my wife.But I do not have any DOB certificate. I have already attached our passport as DOB proof. What should I do? Can I submit a certified copy of passport again?
> Kindly suggest. I would be waiting for your suggestions eagerly. Thanks in advance.


if you do not have DOB you have to attach certified copy of passport where DOB is mentioned


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

ils said:


> if you do not have DOB you have to attach certified copy of passport where DOB is mentioned


Even I was asked for my birth certificate and I had uploaded it.
What I would suggest you is to try obtaining your birth certificate and if you can't obtain one, then try uploading your 10th Standard marks sheet or any government provided document with your parents' details mentioned in it and clearly state that you are uploading the document as an alternate to the birth certificate as you do not possess one. 
Experts, any comments on this?

Best regards

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## ils (Jul 18, 2015)

Laxie said:


> I called a couple of times last few days but could not get through at all. My agent in Aus also called and kept the call for 30 mins, still cannot connect to them.
> I called the Adelaide number, they seemed to change the automatic message and suggested us to call the Brisbane number instead. I dialed the Brisbane number, only to get the message that any queries regarding visa application outcome should be sent to [email protected]. Anyone here tried emailing them? My agent emailed them since yesterday and got no reply so far.
> 
> This is really disheartening, especially when you wait for 75 days and heard nothing.


I know this is really annoying. also if you write them a mail, they will reply to mails in queue the mails sent earlier will be replied. as off now they confirmed that they have replied to the mails till 22nd august.


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have same question not able to find 'Request Complete'. I understand that it is on the same page on which you attach documents. But I can't see there. Is it something which display only after CO request you documents?

Does CO notify you by mail if you need to provide any documents?


loki_rt said:


> D8192 said:
> 
> 
> > I see my application status is in "Information requested" state. Once the documents are ready what should I do?
> ...


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

i am scared about Form80. i hardly have proper address details.

what are the probabilities for asking form 80? i submitted my application on Aug 6th(software engineer, NSW).:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> i am scared about Form80. i hardly have proper address details.
> 
> what are the probabilities for asking form 80? i submitted my application on Aug 6th(software engineer, NSW).:confused2::confused2::confused2:


Your co will definitely demand for form 80. So you should prepare this form to save the time because it is a long form with 54 questions.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey Guys, I got CO allocated today with additional document requested. In the letter, it seems that they have mentioned required docs under my kid's name which are relevant to spouse. e.g. they asked for PCC , Form 80 & Medical for Kid and only medical for spouse. 

As per my understanding the PCC is needed only for 16+ aged. So, my query is that should I seek advice from CO or just upload PCC & Form 80 for my spouse instead of kid. I'll anyway have to get medicals done for all.

Thanks,

Manoj


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Your co will definitely demand for form 80. So you should prepare this form to save the time because it is a long form with 54 questions.


thanks deep. where can i download latest form now? any link?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

R.P.G said:


> thanks deep. where can i download latest form now? any link?


You just write form 80 pdf on chorme and download . I got through my agent


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

saggi_au said:


> Hey Guys, I got CO allocated today with additional document requested. In the letter, it seems that they have mentioned required docs under my kid's name which are relevant to spouse. e.g. they asked for PCC , Form 80 & Medical for Kid and only medical for spouse. As per my understanding the PCC is needed only for 16+ aged. So, my query is that should I seek advice from CO or just upload PCC & Form 80 for my spouse instead of kid. I'll anyway have to get medicals done for all. Thanks, Manoj


Just try to provide whatever is requested from the CO however silly it may look to you, for, in my friend's case, the CO had requested for the Resume of his 5 years old son..!


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello All,
Happy to share that I received 190 VISA grant yesterday. 

Thank you all for all your help. Let's keep sharing and helping others.

Good luck to everyone! 
--------------------------
189/190|261313|*Applied ACS*: 19 Dec 2013; *+ve Result*: 19 Mar 2014|*1st IELTS*: L/S/R/W: 6|*2nd IELTS*: L/S/R/W: 7|*EOI Submitted:* 23 Jan 2015|*NSW Invite*: 20 May 2015|*NSW Applied*: 25 May 2015|*SS Nomination*: 16 Jun 2015|*VISA Lodged*: 26 Jun 2015|*All Medicals*: 30 Jul 2015|*China PCC*: 04 Aug 2015|*CO allocated and requested for India PCC*: 18 Aug 2015| *Uploaded India PCC*: 08 Sep 2015|*Visa grant on the same day!*
30 Jul 2016 - *Initial Entry Date!*


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

r_saraj said:


> Hello All,
> Happy to share that I received 190 VISA grant yesterday.
> 
> Thank you all for all your help. Let's keep sharing and helping others.
> ...


Congratulations .. r-saraj


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

r_saraj said:


> Hello All,
> Happy to share that I received 190 VISA grant yesterday.
> 
> Thank you all for all your help. Let's keep sharing and helping others.
> ...


Congratulations mate!

Best regards

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

r_saraj said:


> Hello All,
> Happy to share that I received 190 VISA grant yesterday.
> 
> Thank you all for all your help. Let's keep sharing and helping others.
> ...


Hi Saraj,

Congrats.

Did you call to DIBP after submitting the India PCC ?


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

loki_rt said:


> Hi Saraj,
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> Did you call to DIBP after submitting the India PCC ?


No...I just uploaded the documents...then did click 'complete request' button and inform the same to CO by email...
within 30mins...received the grants...can't believe dude..........


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks all...for the wishes!
All the best for your upcoming grants as well!!!


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Congratulations r- Saraj!!


deepgill said:


> r_saraj said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

r_saraj said:


> No...I just uploaded the documents...then did click 'complete request' button and inform the same to CO by email...
> within 30mins...received the grants...can't believe dude..........


Hi Saraj,
Have you uploaded Form 80 before CO Allocation?


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi Saraj,
> Have you uploaded Form 80 before CO Allocation?


Yes mate.. I have uploaded Form80 for self and dependent(my wife) before CO allocation...Obtaining Indian PCC made a little delay


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

r_saraj said:


> Hello All, Happy to share that I received 190 VISA grant yesterday. Thank you all for all your help. Let's keep sharing and helping others. Good luck to everyone! -------------------------- 189/190|261313|Applied ACS: 19 Dec 2013; +ve Result: 19 Mar 2014|1st IELTS: L/S/R/W: 6|2nd IELTS: L/S/R/W: 7|EOI Submitted: 23 Jan 2015|NSW Invite: 20 May 2015|NSW Applied: 25 May 2015|SS Nomination: 16 Jun 2015|VISA Lodged: 26 Jun 2015|All Medicals: 30 Jul 2015|China PCC: 04 Aug 2015|CO allocated and requested for India PCC: 18 Aug 2015| Uploaded India PCC: 08 Sep 2015|Visa grant on the same day! 30 Jul 2016 - Initial Entry Date!


Congrats Saraj!!!


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

r_saraj said:


> Yes mate.. I have uploaded Form80 for self and dependent(my wife) before CO allocation...Obtaining Indian PCC made a little delay


Thank you very much for the information


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

r_saraj said:


> Yes mate.. I have uploaded Form80 for self and dependent(my wife) before CO allocation...Obtaining Indian PCC made a little delay


Which CO was working on your case mate? 
Brisbane or adelaide?

Best regards

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

sriramvemuri said:


> Which CO was working on your case mate?
> Brisbane or adelaide?
> 
> Best regards
> ...


GSM Adelaide


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

r_saraj said:


> GSM Adelaide


Oh cool. Even my case is with GSM adelaide but they're taking forever to take a decision on my case.

Best regards

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

sriramvemuri said:


> Oh cool. Even my case is with GSM adelaide but they're taking forever to take a decision on my case.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


Hello Sri...may I know your timeline..please ?
When did you applied Visa?


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

r_saraj said:


> Hello Sri...may I know your timeline..please ?
> When did you applied Visa?


Application Lodged on 30th June
Co contacted me on 25th August, additional documents uploaded on 26 th august. 
Confirmation from co on receiving the document received on 2nd September. 
No further communication after that


Best regards

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

sriramvemuri said:


> Application Lodged on 30th June
> Co contacted me on 25th August, additional documents uploaded on 26 th august.
> Confirmation from co on receiving the document received on 2nd September.
> No further communication after that
> ...


Oh. ..I guess, this is the right time to call them and inquire on your application status! All the best!


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

r_saraj said:


> Oh. ..I guess, this is the right time to call them and inquire on your application status! All the best!


I've given them a call last Wednesday. I'm not sure if I should be calling them up again so soon? 
Really confused!

Best regards

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## ils (Jul 18, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> Many Congratulations Dear... Best of luck for your future endeavors.....


hi qimtiaz,

did you get any update??? did you tried calling the department?? i see its been long you have applied


----------



## ils (Jul 18, 2015)

gaurav.kushan said:


> Congratulations, that was fast.
> Enjoy your day !!


Hi Gaurav,

did you receive any revert?? did you tried contacting the dept??


----------



## D8192 (Jul 27, 2015)

loki_rt said:


> Hi.
> 
> You can upload following certified documents:
> 
> ...


HI all, I will upload following certified documents:
My Self: Passport, PAN,SSC MARKS CARD,ADHAR(Though it doesnt has DOB, it has only year)
Wife: Passport,PAN
Child : Passport,DOB cetificate

Do I have to reply to the mail that I recieved or uploading to immi website is fine? or both?

I have to reply what are the things I have to take care?


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

D8192 said:


> HI all, I will upload following certified documents:
> My Self: Passport, PAN,SSC MARKS CARD,ADHAR(Though it doesnt has DOB, it has only year)
> Wife: Passport,PAN
> Child : Passport,DOB cetificate
> ...


Yes email as well as upload on immi account. After 1 week, give them a call to get update.


----------



## wkhan (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks All for your continuous support by sharing valuable information. I got my grant yesterday morning 8th Sep. Timeline is below:
Visa Lodged; 20th June
Medical and PCC; 20th-30th Jul
CO contact: 10th Aug for form 1221 and 80 plus employment details
Submitted 2 years payslips and 1.5 years bank statement
Called them after a few days regarding application status, Email received after 15 min asking for Polio certificate ( For Certain nationalities only) plus further details of employment
Submitted on 28th Aug: 7 years of bank statement plus 6-7 years of payslips ( 1 year was missing in between) plus reference letter
After 10-11 days grant received without calling


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi Guys,

By the blessings of God ! Today morning I got the grant. I am very thankful to this forum with whom I get to know so many things and finally today morning I decided to call and it was connected in first attempt. After a normal discussion visa was granted in 10 minutes.

I wish all the best to all members of this forum !!!!


----------



## Laxie (Jun 10, 2014)

loki_rt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By the blessings of God ! Today morning I got the grant. I am very thankful to this forum with whom I get to know so many things and finally today morning I decided to call and it was connected in first attempt. After a normal discussion visa was granted in 10 minutes.
> 
> I wish all the best to all members of this forum !!!!


Congratulation to you!!! 
Could you please share at what time and through which number you called them? Thank a ton.


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

Laxie said:


> Congratulation to you!!!
> Could you please share at what time and through which number you called them? Thank a ton.



Thanks.

I called on +61731367000 at 9:00a.m. Australian Time.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hello friends. .. Congratulations who are getting visa grants and best of luck who are waiting. .


----------



## cezanne90 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi guys, I have a question.

I received an email from the immigration department to request a health examination report on 18/8, I've done my medical check up on the 31/8 and right now I'm still waiting for my visa to get approve.

I noticed quite a few people upload the form 80 or 1221, but the CO didn't ask any other documents from me, eg: form 80, which I never submit. Should I just upload the documents that the CO only requests? or should I go ahead and upload additional documents? Will this speed up the process?


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

loki_rt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By the blessings of God ! Today morning I got the grant. I am very thankful to this forum with whom I get to know so many things and finally today morning I decided to call and it was connected in first attempt. After a normal discussion visa was granted in 10 minutes.
> 
> I wish all the best to all members of this forum !!!!


Congrats Loki and thanks for sharing the news with us. All the best fir the next steps!!


----------



## anony2345 (Sep 2, 2015)

Congrats. Please share your timelines... 


loki_rt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By the blessings of God ! Today morning I got the grant. I am very thankful to this forum with whom I get to know so many things and finally today morning I decided to call and it was connected in first attempt. After a normal discussion visa was granted in 10 minutes.
> 
> I wish all the best to all members of this forum !!!!


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

loki_rt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> By the blessings of God ! Today morning I got the grant. I am very thankful to this forum with whom I get to know so many things and finally today morning I decided to call and it was connected in first attempt. After a normal discussion visa was granted in 10 minutes.
> 
> I wish all the best to all members of this forum !!!!


Congratulations friend. All the best for the future endeavors.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

loki_rt said:


> Hi Guys, By the blessings of God ! Today morning I got the grant. I am very thankful to this forum with whom I get to know so many things and finally today morning I decided to call and it was connected in first attempt. After a normal discussion visa was granted in 10 minutes. I wish all the best to all members of this forum !!!!


Congrats Loki


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

wkhan said:


> Thanks All for your continuous support by sharing valuable information. I got my grant yesterday morning 8th Sep. Timeline is below: Visa Lodged; 20th June Medical and PCC; 20th-30th Jul CO contact: 10th Aug for form 1221 and 80 plus employment details Submitted 2 years payslips and 1.5 years bank statement Called them after a few days regarding application status, Email received after 15 min asking for Polio certificate ( For Certain nationalities only) plus further details of employment Submitted on 28th Aug: 7 years of bank statement plus 6-7 years of payslips ( 1 year was missing in between) plus reference letter After 10-11 days grant received without calling


Congrats wkhan


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm a bit confused as to what to say when calling DIBP Adelaide. I've called them twice (once today) and the convo went like this :

I said I applied for 190 visa and have received an email from CO asking me to do medical examination (25th Aug). I completed the examination and the result was submitted by the hospital (26th Aug). I notified my CO on 27th. 
Now, the guy who picked the phone just asked if I have emailed the CO and said "we're currently replying emails received until 18th Aug, so it might take a week or another".

I read some people here got asked their TRN when calling DIBP, so did I say the wrong thing?
Any advise as what should I say the next time I call them? and is it ok to call them again tomorrow or wait til Monday?

I just don't get how they're still processing emails from 18th Aug, when I've been contacted by CO on 27th Aug.

Here is my timeline :
Visa lodged: 1 July 2015
CO contact : 25 Aug
Health check : 25 Aug (result submitted on 26 Aug)
Notify CO : 27 Aug

Sorry for the long post and I appreciate any help/advise. Cheers


----------



## anony2345 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi, just curious to know the time you called the DIBP as I don't seem to get through with the call at all...


adrian.hy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a bit confused as to what to say when calling DIBP Adelaide. I've called them twice (once today) and the convo went like this :
> 
> ...


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

anony2345 said:


> Hi, just curious to know the time you called the DIBP as I don't seem to get through with the call at all...


I called them in the morning around 10 A.M Aust time. Morning is the best time I guess


----------



## anony2345 (Sep 2, 2015)

Anybody in this forum who applied through an agent and received the grant by calling the DIBP?


----------



## cezanne90 (Jun 16, 2013)

adrian.hy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a bit confused as to what to say when calling DIBP Adelaide. I've called them twice (once today) and the convo went like this :
> 
> ...


Hi, can I know the reason you call them?

I'm still waiting for them to approve too. I did my health check on the 31/8 and click the "request complete" 2-3 days after, we just have to wait.

Actually, should I contact the CO via email to ask about my application status?


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

anony2345 said:


> Anybody in this forum who applied through an agent and received the grant by calling the DIBP?


Yes, I applied through agent and called directly to DIBP.


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

loki_rt said:


> Yes, I applied through agent and called directly to DIBP.


Can you please share what did you tell them or did they want to know anything specific from you.
Thanks


----------



## anony2345 (Sep 2, 2015)

Wow, that's great... Congrats again! Then, morning by 5 or 5.30 am IST is bed to call them, right?


loki_rt said:


> anony2345 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody in this forum who applied through an agent and received the grant by calling the DIBP?
> ...


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

cezanne90 said:


> Hi, can I know the reason you call them?
> 
> I'm still waiting for them to approve too. I did my health check on the 31/8 and click the "request complete" 2-3 days after, we just have to wait.
> 
> Actually, should I contact the CO via email to ask about my application status?



Well, I wanna ask my application status and was hoping it could speed up the process.

You definitely have to email your CO after your health result has been submitted. As for emailing about your application status, it'll take some time to get a reply (see my previous post)

Cheers


----------



## cezanne90 (Jun 16, 2013)

My visa has been granted this morning ^^
cheers guys!


----------



## anony2345 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey congrats... Do you mean Saturday morning?


cezanne90 said:


> My visa has been granted this morning ^^
> cheers guys!


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

cezanne90 said:


> My visa has been granted this morning ^^ cheers guys!


congrats cezanne!!!!


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

cezanne90 said:


> My visa has been granted this morning ^^
> cheers guys!


Are you on shore or off shore applicant. Please share your timelines.


----------



## scorpian_111 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi 

I have following concern on which i need experts advice

For visa 190 and 489

I am planning to submit EOI for both visa and my number breakup is as follows:

Age: 30
Language: Nil
Qualification: 15
Exp: 5
State sponsorship Visa 190 : 5

Total points: 55

Now the problem is that CPA Australia need 65 point 0r 7 band in language test.

My concern is that on the Immi site its mention that competent english has Nil marks, if they have put then how a candidate will assess his qualification?

For subclass 489, am i eligible to submit EOI as i am in Saudi Arabia and never been to Australia.

My occupation is External Audit and i have recently attempted PTE A Test which have score 61.

Please let me know as whether am i eligible to submit 489 or 190 subclass?

Appreciate experts advice in this regard.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

scorpian_111 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have following concern on which i need experts advice
> 
> ...



Just to make sure/understand, do you have any sibling/parent/etc in Australia who's PR or Australian citizen for 489?


----------



## scorpian_111 (Aug 22, 2015)

no , no one in Australia.


----------



## gaurav.kushan (Jun 11, 2015)

scorpian_111 said:


> no , no one in Australia.


489 is a family sponsored visa, where you get 10 extra points. 
And this visa is valid for 4 years.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-


----------



## cezanne90 (Jun 16, 2013)

anony2345 said:


> Hey congrats... Do you mean Saturday morning?



Thanks! Yea, it's in Saturday morning 



Amdad1975 said:


> Are you on shore or off shore applicant. Please share your timelines.


Sure. I'm an onshore applicant, here's my timeline

24/6: EOI submitted, skill nominated application submitted
25/6: skill nominated application successful, invitation from IMMI
29/6: visa application submitted
18/8: CO allocated, request health check document
31/8: health check done, request completed
12/9: visa granted


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everyone. 
I would like to share a good news with everyone in this wonderful forum. 
Me and my wife have been granted our visas today.
Thanks to everyone in this forum. You guys have been really helpful. 
Application lodge date: 30th June
CO contacted on 25th August for birth certificate
Birth certificate uploaded on 26th August. 
Confirmation email from GSM Adelaide: 2nd September
Called them again on 14th September
Received the grants within 10 minutes.

Best regards

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Hi everyone.
> I would like to share a good news with everyone in this wonderful forum.
> Me and my wife have been granted our visas today.
> Thanks to everyone in this forum. You guys have been really helpful.
> ...


Congratulations dude.. great news!


----------



## aupputur (Aug 2, 2015)

Hearty Congratulations sriram


----------



## anony2345 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi all,
By God's grace, we have received the grant this morning. Best of luck to others in the group... It has been very refreshing and encouraging to be a part of this group...


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

anony2345 said:


> Hi all,
> By God's grace, we have received the grant this morning. Best of luck to others in the group... It has been very refreshing and encouraging to be a part of this group...


One more good news. Congratulations anony. Please edit your signature.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

anony2345 said:


> Hi all,
> By God's grace, we have received the grant this morning. Best of luck to others in the group... It has been very refreshing and encouraging to be a part of this group...


Congratulation buddy


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

Congratulation!!


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Congratulations !!!



sriramvemuri said:


> Hi everyone.
> I would like to share a good news with everyone in this wonderful forum.
> Me and my wife have been granted our visas today.
> Thanks to everyone in this forum. You guys have been really helpful.
> ...


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Congratulations !!!



anony2345 said:


> Hi all,
> By God's grace, we have received the grant this morning. Best of luck to others in the group... It has been very refreshing and encouraging to be a part of this group...


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you everyone! 
All the best to all the members of this group! 
This forum had been of great help to me!


Best regards

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## ils (Jul 18, 2015)

*Grant*

Hey all,

sorry for the late post, me and my wife were garnted VISA on monday morning.heres my timeline

NSW State Sponsorship invitation-14th May 2015
NSW Sponsorship Granted-01st June 2015
VISA Lodged-13th June 2015
Called GSM OFFICE- 20th August 2015 , as no revert received.
Mail reecived immedaitly asking for my wifes Functional English
Functional English submitted-02nd September 2015.
Called GSM again -04th Sept 2015
No revert
Called GSM again-10th Sept 2015, my HR manager who gave me ref letter immdiately received a call for ref check
No Revert again
Called GSM again on 14th Sept.2015- CO said the case is finalized and grant was received in few minutes

Few Tips-
* there is no particular CO allotted to a case, several CO can work on same case
*your case would not come in light till you call and remind them, they will work on thier timelines which may take long
*if additional documents requested upload them and call them to tell them that the same is uploaded , or else they will wait till the deadline provided to you.

thanks a bunch for all of you.......my incognito friends .......and all the best for your future endeavours


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

ils said:


> Hey all,
> 
> sorry for the late post, me and my wife were garnted VISA on monday morning.heres my timeline
> 
> ...


Congrats ils for the Grant.

Did you apply though agent or was it direct application by you.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

ils said:


> Hey all,
> 
> sorry for the late post, me and my wife were garnted VISA on monday morning.heres my timeline
> 
> ...


Congratulations. .ils and thanks for your valuable tips


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

ils said:


> Hey all,
> 
> sorry for the late post, me and my wife were garnted VISA on monday morning.heres my timeline
> 
> ...


Congrats ils! :thumb:

Any advise on what to say when i call them?
I called them again today, but all they said was asking if I've emailed CO after completing the documents & said they're still replying emails received until 20th Aug, without asking for my TRN.

Cheers


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi , Can anyone please advise where to upload for 47A, under what document type.
I need to upload it for my mother but not sure what document type to select.

Thanks


----------



## gjn (Mar 3, 2015)

mktwog said:


> Congrats wkhan


do we need to submit such long periods bank statements and payslip, i hv my bank statements and salary certificate which details my salary break up frm hr.


----------



## gjn (Mar 3, 2015)

r_saraj said:


> Yes mate.. I have uploaded Form80 for self and dependent(my wife) before CO allocation...Obtaining Indian PCC made a little delay


hi sarath, so it is required for primary applicant and dependent, i mean form 80


----------



## ils (Jul 18, 2015)

Here_to_fly said:


> Congrats ils for the Grant.
> 
> Did you apply though agent or was it direct application by you.


HI Dear,

I applied directly. the process is quite transparent... u can take help of forums and go ahead

cheers


----------



## ils (Jul 18, 2015)

adrian.hy said:


> Congrats ils! :thumb:
> 
> Any advise on what to say when i call them?
> I called them again today, but all they said was asking if I've emailed CO after completing the documents & said they're still replying emails received until 20th Aug, without asking for my TRN.
> ...


hi adrian.hy
there are few CO who would hear out your request, and some do not....its only you should be lucky that a CO should answer your call who notes your TRN and gives update


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

ils said:


> hi adrian.hy
> there are few CO who would hear out your request, and some do not....its only you should be lucky that a CO should answer your call who notes your TRN and gives update


So you mean it depends on who picks the phone, some of them will ask for my TRN?


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

Congrats !! Which number did you call


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi Experts, 

Do case officers mention their any specific telephone number or is it same like +61731367000 and likewise for everybody. Please Reply.


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

Kamal jeet said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Do case officers mention their any specific telephone number or is it same like +61731367000 and likewise for everybody. Please Reply.


That number is for Adelaide. No specific number mention by CO


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 24, 2015)

adrian.hy said:


> That number is for Adelaide. No specific number mention by CO


Hi

Can someone please tell me how to contact CO as email provided to me for sending additional documents is not specific to that particular CO. When i emailed to let them know about uploading required documents i got a auto reply with basic information. Is this normal or something is wrong?
Please help.


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Homeboy said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone please tell me how to contact CO as email provided to me for sending additional documents is not specific to that particular CO. When i emailed to let them know about uploading required documents i got a auto reply with basic information. Is this normal or something is wrong?
> Please help.


Hi
You need to click on 'Request complete' button in the immi account after uploading the documents and respond to the mail that you received from the CO with the documents attached.
And then give them a call after two or three days asking for a confirmation whether they have received your documents. 
After doing all this you need to wait for sometime for them to process your docs.

Hope this helps. I've done the same thing after the CO contacted me.

Best regards

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## ils (Jul 18, 2015)

adrian.hy said:


> So you mean it depends on who picks the phone, some of them will ask for my TRN?


yes


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 24, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Hi
> You need to click on 'Request complete' button in the immi account after uploading the documents and respond to the mail that you received from the CO with the documents attached.
> And then give them a call after two or three days asking for a confirmation whether they have received your documents.
> After doing all this you need to wait for sometime for them to process your docs.
> ...


I have already clicked "Request Complete" button on Sep 03, 2015. I have tried to call too but i can't reach anyone. When i attached requested documents on my IMMIAccount on Sep 3, i have responded to the mail which i received from CO that i have uploaded all requested documents and my medical is also done. As soon as i sent that email i received below auto-reply.

"Please take the time to read the information below. If the response to your email enquiry is found within this automatic response, you will not receive a further reply" and than basic information was written.

Is this normal? I am confused why email id which i was required to respond to is not specific to that CO?


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Homeboy said:


> I have already clicked "Request Complete" button on Sep 03, 2015. I have tried to call too but i can't reach anyone. When i attached requested documents on my IMMIAccount on Sep 3, i have responded to the mail which i received from CO that i have uploaded all requested documents and my medical is also done. As soon as i sent that email i received below auto-reply.
> 
> "Please take the time to read the information below. If the response to your email enquiry is found within this automatic response, you will not receive a further reply" and than basic information was written.
> 
> Is this normal? I am confused why email id which i was required to respond to is not specific to that CO?


Yes it is normal for you to receive the mail. That email is received when you click on 'Request complete' button. 
Give them a call between 9 to 9 30 local Australian time. They will definitely answer your call on the first ring.
All the best!

Best regards

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 24, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Yes it is normal for you to receive the mail. That email is received when you click on 'Request complete' button.
> Give them a call between 9 to 9 30 local Australian time. They will definitely answer your call on the first ring.
> All the best!
> 
> ...


Thanks. One last thing i want to know is i did not attached documents to the mail i sent to CO and only informed him that i have uploaded all those on my IMMIAccount. Is it OK or i have to send email again to CO with all documents attached.

Sorry for bothering you so much.


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

ils said:


> yes


Well I should try my luck again then. Thank you :thumb:


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

adrian.hy said:


> Well I should try my luck again then. Thank you :thumb:


Best of luck adrian


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Homeboy said:


> Thanks. One last thing i want to know is i did not attached documents to the mail i sent to CO and only informed him that i have uploaded all those on my IMMIAccount. Is it OK or i have to send email again to CO with all documents attached.
> 
> Sorry for bothering you so much.


Yeah I think that's okay since you've uploaded the docs in your immi account

However give them a call and get it confirmed if they have recieved all the docs and also about the status of your application.

That is absolutely okay mate. We're all in this forum to help each other out. No worries! 

All the best!

Best regards

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

Congratulations all of you that recieved GRANTS recently.

This wait is a killer:boxing::boxing:


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Best of luck adrian


Thanks mate :thumb:



andy_cool said:


> Congratulations all of you that recieved GRANTS recently.
> 
> This wait is a killer:boxing::boxing:


Did your CO request other documents when contacted you? Your timeline says you uploaded all docs before CO contact.


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

adrian.hy said:


> Thanks mate :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Did your CO request other documents when contacted you? Your timeline says you uploaded all docs before CO contact.



I got only this message from CO


*Notification that your application for a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa has been allocated for processing
*

This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated and an
initial assessment has taken place. Please note that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet checks that are undertaken by us and other agencies. This is a routine procedure and it is mandatory for the department to receive a response before we can proceed further.


----------



## simranhp (May 29, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Any Business Analyst got the grant in past some time ??
I applied on 15th June and still waiting.

Many Congrats to the people who got their grants & Best of Luck to the people who are waiting like me 

Thanks,
Simran


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

simranhp said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any Business Analyst got the grant in past some time ??
> I applied on 15th June and still waiting.
> ...


If i remember correctly, someone in 189 who applied around the 1st week of Aug got a grant.

Regards
A


----------



## kishoreshet (Mar 15, 2015)

Congratulations all of you that recieved GRANTS recently.


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> I got only this message from CO
> 
> 
> *Notification that your application for a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa has been allocated for processing
> ...


might mean they don't need additional documents. I got different message requesting medical examination.

The wait is certainly killing. Best of luck for all of us :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi ,

Could someone describe 'Routine Check' ? And how long does it take?

Kamal


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

Heartiest congratulations to all who are receiving grants. And also best wishes for all who are waiting for the grant just like me.
Me along with my family have lodged 489 SS visa in Orana NSW in 19th June as Electrical Engineer. My job verification is also done couple of weeks earlier but still waiting for the grant. 
As I have applied through an agent and do not have any direct communication with my CO. My agent is telling its normal process and I have to wait. Also CO didn't want any additional documents.
Can anyone suggest if I want to talk with DIBP which number will I call to know the update. As my 3 months time will elapse on 19th September.
Thanks


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

Amdad1975 said:


> Heartiest congratulations to all who are receiving grants. And also best wishes for all who are waiting for the grant just like me.
> Me along with my family have lodged 489 SS visa in Orana NSW in 19th June as Electrical Engineer. My job verification is also done couple of weeks earlier but still waiting for the grant.
> As I have applied through an agent and do not have any direct communication with my CO. My agent is telling its normal process and I have to wait. Also CO didn't want any additional documents.
> Can anyone suggest if I want to talk with DIBP which number will I call to know the update. As my 3 months time will elapse on 19th September.
> Thanks


This is Adelaide number +61731367000. Give them a call or ask your agent and see what they say

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## Guddu82 (Feb 24, 2015)

adrian.hy said:


> This is Adelaide number +61731367000. Give them a call or ask your agent and see what they say
> 
> Good luck :thumb:



Have being calling up for the last 3 days, every time they said that if anything else is required then they will get in touch.

At no point they asked for my TRN no, hence couldn't get the latest status.

Don't know why they did not ask for TRN No. etc.. Any expert opinion will be really appretiated!!!

In my case its has crossed 100days post application


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

adrian.hy said:


> This is Adelaide number +61731367000. Give them a call or ask your agent and see what they say
> 
> Good luck :thumb:


My Agent says its normal processing time and to wait.

Thanks


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Dear Andy,

I am also sailing in same boat.

Are you claiming points for education?
Did ACS assessed your education qualification comparable to AQF? 

Please reply



andy_cool said:


> I got only this message from CO
> 
> 
> *Notification that your application for a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa has been allocated for processing
> ...


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Dear Simran,

I am also sailing in same boat.

Are you claiming points for education?
Did ACS assessed your education qualification comparable to AQF? 

Please reply




simranhp said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any Business Analyst got the grant in past some time ??
> I applied on 15th June and still waiting.
> ...


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

ils said:


> hi adrian.hy
> there are few CO who would hear out your request, and some do not....its only you should be lucky that a CO should answer your call who notes your TRN and gives update





Guddu82 said:


> Have being calling up for the last 3 days, every time they said that if anything else is required then they will get in touch.
> 
> At no point they asked for my TRN no, hence couldn't get the latest status.
> 
> ...


As ils said, it depends on who picks the phone, some will ask for TRN. I've been calling them for 3 times and they didn't ask for TRN at all. Did you apply through an agent? Maybe you can try to call them again tomorrow or Monday and tell them it's been 100 days, and ask if they could check your status from TRN. (Try not to call them everyday, as they might remember you and think you annoy them )

Other opinion are appreciated. Good luck :thumb:


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

I have applied from Bangladesh on 19th June 2015. Australian High Commission in Bangladesh called my employers' land phone number on 25th August and asked the below questions. They called both of my employers not in the number I gave them. They called them both which is showing in the website which means office's land phone number.In my previous organization I worked before 2005 and they called them too.

1. Am I an employee of that organization
2. Am I permanent employee
3. Date of joining
4.Tenure of Job
5. Salary
6. Designation

Both my employers gave them all the answers they wanted.
Thanks


----------



## Here_to_fly (Apr 13, 2015)

Amdad1975 said:


> My Agent says its normal processing time and to wait.
> 
> Thanks


Dont follow your agent. They will never tell you to call neither they themselves call.
If you have your TRN and file number, give a direct call to GSM Office and request to check application status.

Till date my agent doesnt know that i had imported application in my immiaccount and made call twice to GSM officer and luckily got my grant.

Alll the very best.


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

ambition_vik said:


> Dear Andy,
> 
> I am also sailing in same boat.
> 
> ...


.

Am an Engineering Grad in Electronics and Communication claiming 12 Years 3 Months of Experience . My assessment for 261111 was done by ACS where they reduced my experience eligibility to 7 years ( shortened by 4 years and didnt consider my current employment as i was only 6 months in the current org during ACS submission)
Thus am claiming only 10 points for Exp and 15 for Graduation

All in all,

ENGLISH - 10 Points
Graduation - 15 Points
EXPERIENCE - 10 Points
AGE : 25 Points
SS: 5 Points


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Here_to_fly said:


> Dont follow your agent. They will never tell you to call neither they themselves call.
> If you have your TRN and file number, give a direct call to GSM Office and request to check application status.
> 
> Till date my agent doesnt know that i had imported application in my immiaccount and made call twice to GSM officer and luckily got my grant.
> ...


Congratulations ....Here to fly. This waiting is really killing us. My immiaccount still shows ''assessment in progress''.


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi Experts,

Could someone please put light on what 'Routine Checks' involve? Any help would be much appreciated?

Kamal


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Congratulations ....Here to fly. This waiting is really killing us. My immiaccount still shows ''assessment in progress''.


This wait is indeed killing. My Immi Account still shows "Application Received" right from day 1


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello folks, I am new to this forum, although I have been a silent reader for a long time. I feel this forum is very helpful, I wanted to ask many questions, but most of them have been answered even before I post them! I am very happy to share my case here with you all.

VETASSESS: positive 2015.06.21
SA EOI applied: 2015.06.29
SA invitation received: 2015.07.15
190 visa submitted: 2015.07.20
CO contacted: 2015.09.02 - form 80 and 1221 requested
uploaded form 80 and 1221: 2015.09.04

Then, no contact from the co anymore since I uploaded the forms. I am doing my application through an agent, and my agent gave me TRN and the file number. So it's been 2 weeks since my agent uploaded the forms, and my agent said they had emailed the co telling him that the forms were uploaded through immiaccount. 

I have discussed with my agent, my agent told me to wait for up to 8weeks!!! Then they will call the GSM....But I definitely dont want to wait for that long!!!So do you guys think I should call the GSM directly? And I think I read a threat somewhere, saying that if the applicant makes a call to GSM, the applicant will receive an email from the GSM, is this true?? Because, if I call the GSM myself, I do not want my agent to know that I call the GSM (My agent got my application email and the password, which I don't have). Can anyone please help me with these questions?


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi,

Could someone tell how to check file status using TRN number. When i try doing it, error message says please enter those details, which were entered for main applicant.

Kamal


----------



## manpreet.del (Apr 20, 2013)

Can somebody throw a light on how is TRN and file number looks like:-

I have this BCC20**/1800**** - 17**581***

Is this the file number or TRN number.
Actually all i have is this from a email


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

manpreet.del said:


> Can somebody throw a light on how is TRN and file number looks like:-
> 
> I have this BCC20**/1800**** - 17**581***
> 
> ...


the number starting with BCC is your file number. I think you can find your TRN and file number on the receipt of your application payment. At least, I can find mine on my receipt.


----------



## manpreet.del (Apr 20, 2013)

thanks hwy,

If I import my application in my account using my account ID, will it get removed from agent's account? Is there any risk involved in this process?


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

manpreet.del said:


> thanks hwy,
> 
> If I import my application in my account using my account ID, will it get removed from agent's account? Is there any risk involved in this process?


There is no risk associated with it.. Your agent will still be able to see your application and will remain the primary point of contact while, you will be a mirror for it to only view the status 

Regards

Andy


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi Andy, 

What was the content of mail that you received from gsm.allocated? Please tell.

Kamal


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

Kamal jeet said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> What was the content of mail that you received from gsm.allocated? Please tell.
> 
> Kamal





Hi Kamal,

This is the note i received 

_*Notification that your application for a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa has been allocated for processing*_

_This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated and an 
initial assessment has taken place. Please note that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet checks that are undertaken by us and other agencies. This is a routine procedure and it is mandatory for the department to receive a response before we can proceed further. 

At this stage no further information or documents is required however you will be contacted about any additional information if required._

Regards

Andy


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

Dear Andy,

Was this by case officer ?


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

Kamal jeet said:


> Dear Andy,
> 
> Was this by case officer ?


Yes Kamal. This was from a CO whose name was included in the signature of the letter along with CO ID. Despite of this communication, my application status reads "Application Received"

Regards

A


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

Dear Andy, did u call at 0061731367000 . I have been trying this number for few days but this number is not picked only computer instructions.Did u get case officer's number


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

Kamal jeet said:


> Dear Andy, did u call at 0061731367000 . I have been trying this number for few days but this number is not picked only computer instructions.Did u get case officer's number



Yes it is .. the number i called.


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

hwy said:


> Hello folks, I am new to this forum, although I have been a silent reader for a long time. I feel this forum is very helpful, I wanted to ask many questions, but most of them have been answered even before I post them! I am very happy to share my case here with you all.
> 
> VETASSESS: positive 2015.06.21
> SA EOI applied: 2015.06.29
> ...


I submitted the requested document on 25 Aug and haven't heard anything since. 

You won't get an email by calling GSM. When you call, if you're lucky, they will ask for your TRN (or maybe you could ask them to check using TRN?), check your file and might grant you the visa soon after calling, like some people in the thread. Otherwise they'll just tell you to wait ( my case, called 3 times, told me to wait, without asking for my TRN). 

Once again, it's not guaranteed you'll get the visa after calling, as application is assessed on individual basis. Good luck :thumb:



Kamal jeet said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could someone tell how to check file status using TRN number. When i try doing it, error message says please enter those details, which were entered for main applicant.
> 
> Kamal


I think the only way we can check the status is through immiaccount.


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

Dear All,
With Almighty's blessings I have received grant this morning. Still didn't receive the grant letter but my agent called and told me that the application status has been changed to "Granted". Also I can check my grant letter from Vevo online. Thank you all for your support and suggestions.


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

Amdad1975 said:


> Dear All,
> With Almighty's blessings I have received grant this morning. Still didn't receive the grant letter but my agent called and told me that the application status has been changed to "Granted". Also I can check my grant letter from Vevo online. Thank you all for your support and suggestions.


Congrats mate! So you got it a day before 3 months deadline


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks Andy.

Did your qualification assessed by ACS comparable to AQF degree for 15 points?

Or you get assessed your qualification through Vetassess or any other assessment agency?

Please reply





andy_cool said:


> .
> 
> Am an Engineering Grad in Electronics and Communication claiming 12 Years 3 Months of Experience . My assessment for 261111 was done by ACS where they reduced my experience eligibility to 7 years ( shortened by 4 years and didnt consider my current employment as i was only 6 months in the current org during ACS submission)
> Thus am claiming only 10 points for Exp and 15 for Graduation
> ...


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

ambition_vik said:


> Thanks Andy.
> 
> Did your qualification assessed by ACS comparable to AQF degree for 15 points?
> 
> ...



ACS has assessed my Bachelor in Engineering as comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree with Major in Computing. Thus, entitling me 15 Points


----------



## gjn (Mar 3, 2015)

even if it is assessed by vetatses, it will ne written as comparable to AQF degree.

in that case we can claim 15 points i believ. please Help


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

Thank you adrian.hy!

When you called the GSM, what did you ask them? And did you claim any points for working experiences?


----------



## hassanaftab90 (Apr 16, 2015)

Amdad1975 said:


> Dear All,
> With Almighty's blessings I have received grant this morning. Still didn't receive the grant letter but my agent called and told me that the application status has been changed to "Granted". Also I can check my grant letter from Vevo online. Thank you all for your support and suggestions.


Dear Amdad, how did you know that your job was verified? CO told you so?

Thanks


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

*190 Visa*

Hi Expert,

Please tell whether Australian Embassy work on Saturdays, as people are getting grants on Saturday.

Kamal


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

hwy said:


> Thank you adrian.hy!
> 
> When you called the GSM, what did you ask them? And did you claim any points for working experiences?


I didn't really ask them, I just told them I've submitted the requested documents and haven't heard anything. Might be my mistake not asking them to check using TRN.

I didn't claim work exp. Cheers



Kamal jeet said:


> Hi Expert,
> 
> Please tell whether Australian Embassy work on Saturdays, as people are getting grants on Saturday.
> 
> Kamal


They should be closed. How do you know people got their grants on Saturday? I just know 1 people got it on Saturday.


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah , even it is one or mebbe there could be more. But are they working on Saturdays.??


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

Hello friends..

I will be arriving in Sydney on 14th of Oct. For the first month i will be staying alone and by the next month my wife would be joining me .

So i am looking for some one to join me as a flat mate or we can take a house and share the house , if you are a couple that would be perfect to share expenses. 

As if now i couldn't find any accommodation yet , i am trying to find some suitable accommodation . 

If any one interested or moving there in Oct. We can team up and get a flat/apartment/townhouse and share the expenses.


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

CongratsMate on your grant.

Did ACS assess your qualification comparable to AQF?
Did you claim points for education?

Please reply



monrick05 said:


> Hello friends..
> 
> I will be arriving in Sydney on 14th of Oct. For the first month i will be staying alone and by the next month my wife would be joining me .
> 
> ...


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

ambition_vik said:


> CongratsMate on your grant.
> 
> Did ACS assess your qualification comparable to AQF?
> Did you claim points for education?
> ...


Yess i got d education and qualification acessed from acs . And yes i claimed 15 points for the education but not for job exp


----------



## Amdad1975 (Jul 8, 2015)

hassanaftab90 said:


> Dear Amdad, how did you know that your job was verified? CO told you so?
> 
> Thanks


After verification my HR Manager informed me about the verification.

Thanks
Bushra


----------



## sk804 (Mar 16, 2014)

Amdad1975 said:


> After verification my HR Manager informed me about the verification.
> 
> Thanks
> Bushra


Is it compulsory that they call and verify each employer we submitted in our application?
And what they introduced them self to employer?

Asking this because, I don't want my employer to know about immigration process, calling and verification (as bank verification or something else. ..) asking personal/work duties are not a problem. 

Please share your experiences.


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

But adrian.hy if you don't give them your TRN, how can they check the status of your application?


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

hwy said:


> But adrian.hy if you don't give them your TRN, how can they check the status of your application?


Yeah, first I thought they would ask for my TRN, instead of just telling me to wait. Might be my mistake not to ask them to check using my TRN.

Have you called them?


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Dear all,

I have specific questions regarding visa fees for onshore 190 visa applications.
Does GST apply to onshore visa applications?

Is GST included in visa fees?

Did anyone paid GST as second instalment payment before grant of visa?

I request seniors in this forum if you can clarify.


----------



## evatall (Jul 31, 2015)

Dear All ,
I've submitted an EOI on June 22, 2015 under the 190 Subclass , but my EOI status still shows and I quote:"The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 60 points"
My ANZSCO code is 233512 (Mechanical Engineering) and my IELTS score is : R=9 , L=8 , S=7 , W=6.5 .
Do I need to wait more for the invitation or has anyone got any suggestions ?
Waiting forward for your replies.
Love!
EVA


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

adrian.hy said:


> Yeah, first I thought they would ask for my TRN, instead of just telling me to wait. Might be my mistake not to ask them to check using my TRN.
> 
> Have you called them?


Not yet. One of the 189visa applicants said he called the Adelaide GSM last week, and the person who answered the phone was agitating..... So I really don't want to give a call now, don't wanna make them angry again. I'll wait till next Monday! That's the end of my patience..


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

hwy said:


> Not yet. One of the 189visa applicants said he called the Adelaide GSM last week, and the person who answered the phone was agitating..... So I really don't want to give a call now, don't wanna make them angry again. I'll wait till next Monday! That's the end of my patience..


Yeah, that's why I don't really want to ask them to check using TRN. Who knows what they might do if they're annoyed by the caller.

Well, hopefully we'll get it by this week, as I really don't want to call them again. Best of luck :thumb:


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi, has anyone heard the news about the 10-day strike of the Australian airport and DIBP? I think we shall extend our waiting time for another 10 days..


----------



## HansenGunawan (Sep 22, 2015)

I have 60 + 5(SS) applying for nsw. applying eoi under external auditor and general accountant. any chance to get invited within 6 months?


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

I have a question, when the co asks for additional documents, does it mean the co is satisfied with all the other front uploaded documents?


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

hwy said:


> Hi, has anyone heard the news about the 10-day strike of the Australian airport and DIBP? I think we shall extend our waiting time for another 10 days..


Check this Travellers and clients â€“ interruption to services starting from 15 September 2015

Hope the effect on visa services is minimal


----------



## gghhoosstt (Aug 7, 2014)

My agent launched the 190 dibp application towards the end of June 2015.

the CO then asked for forms 80/1221 and medicals about a month ago, which was all done and submitted about 20 days ago.

But have not heard anything back as of yet!!!

When do you think my application would get finalised??

Thank You.


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

gghhoosstt said:


> My agent launched the 190 dibp application towards the end of June 2015.
> 
> the CO then asked for forms 80/1221 and medicals about a month ago, which was all done and submitted about 20 days ago.
> 
> ...


It's almost 3 months since the visa submission, I think you can wait till the end of this week, if still no information from them, then make a phone call to the GSM, asking them about the status of your application. when did you uploaded your additional documents exactly? I uploaded mine on the 4th of Sep, and no hearing from them since then...I will wait till next Monday, and then call the GSM.


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 24, 2015)

gghhoosstt said:


> My agent launched the 190 dibp application towards the end of June 2015.
> 
> the CO then asked for forms 80/1221 and medicals about a month ago, which was all done and submitted about 20 days ago.
> 
> ...


Hi

I am in the same boat. Form 80/1221/PCC/Medicals submitted 19 days ago but have not heard anything. If i count days after 28 days expiry for documents submission it adds up to 13 days. I will call them up next week to check if everything is ok.


----------



## gghhoosstt (Aug 7, 2014)

adrian.hy said:


> Check this Travellers and clients – interruption to services starting from 15 September 2015
> 
> Hope the effect on visa services is minimal


it looks like only airport services are affected. GSM program does not seem to be on the list. Why do you think this is related to GSM processing?




hwy said:


> It's almost 3 months since the visa submission, I think you can wait till the end of this week, if still no information from them, then make a phone call to the GSM, asking them about the status of your application. when did you uploaded your additional documents exactly? I uploaded mine on the 4th of Sep, and no hearing from them since then...I will wait till next Monday, and then call the GSM.


it must be around or a day or two earlier than 4th Sept. Can't say the exact date, as it was the agent who uploaded the docs.

if we do not call, then when should we expect a response? i do not want to pester them with the phone calls.



Homeboy said:


> Hi
> 
> I am in the same boat. Form 80/1221/PCC/Medicals submitted 19 days ago but have not heard anything. If i count days after 28 days expiry for documents submission it adds up to 13 days. I will call them up next week to check if everything is ok.


should they not look at your case as soon as 28 days are up?


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

gghhoosstt said:


> it must be around or a day or two earlier than 4th Sept. Can't say the exact date, as it was the agent who uploaded the docs.
> 
> if we do not call, then when should we expect a response? i do not want to pester them with the phone calls.
> 
> ...


I have asked this question to my agent before. They told me that if you emailed back your co informing him/her that you have uploaded your additional documents onto your immiaccount, normally, they would look at your case immediately, wouldn't wait for 28 days. But if they are handling too many cases, they might leave your case a little bit later. 

I suggest you make a call next week, because the website says the GSM would finalise 75% of the cases within 3 months. And you uploaded your additional documents very soon, then it is normal for us applicants to ask the GSM why they are assessing your case for over 3 months.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

hwy said:


> I have a question, when the co asks for additional documents, does it mean the co is satisfied with all the other front uploaded documents?


No that can't be implied..


----------



## gghhoosstt (Aug 7, 2014)

hwy said:


> I have asked this question to my agent before. They told me that if you emailed back your co informing him/her that you have uploaded your additional documents onto your immiaccount, normally, they would look at your case immediately, wouldn't wait for 28 days. But if they are handling too many cases, they might leave your case a little bit later.
> 
> I suggest you make a call next week, because the website says the GSM would finalise 75% of the cases within 3 months. And you uploaded your additional documents very soon, then it is normal for us applicants to ask the GSM why they are assessing your case for over 3 months.


thank you HWY.. i will share my experience:

i did ask my agent to make contact with the DIBP soon after the documents were uploaded before the 28 day expiry.. his suggestion was to wait until 28 days before contacting...

do you think this delay is related to the 10 day strike that adrian.hy posted above?

looking back, it does seem very few 190 grants have come in since 15 sept..


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

gghhoosstt said:


> thank you HWY.. i will share my experience:
> 
> i did ask my agent to make contact with the DIBP soon after the documents were uploaded before the 28 day expiry.. his suggestion was to wait until 28 days before contacting...
> 
> ...


I think the strike may have some influences on visa asseessment. If you see the google visa tracker spreadsheet, the latest 190 visa grant date was 17/09/2015. But some applicants received emails from GSM yesterday.. So I think the case assessment might slow down a bit, some COs are still at work?


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

In last couple of days 6 nos 189visa granted!!. Their process in full force, not much happening with 190 visa.


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

gghhoosstt said:


> it looks like only airport services are affected. GSM program does not seem to be on the list. Why do you think this is related to GSM processing?


I was just sharing the news from what hwy asked. If you open the link, under the image it says 

"Some employees of the Department of Immigration and Border Protection including the Australian Border Force, who are members of the Community and Public Sector Union (CPSU), will take part in protected industrial action at various work sites starting from 15 September 2015."

I hope this won't affect the visa department, as 190 visa grants seems so slow these days.


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi All, even i have observed 189 grants are coming within a timeline of 50 - 60 days as per the google sheet, however for 190 visa grants are coming at a very slow pace from 15th sep onwards.
Hope all of us get the golden mail soon and the strike does not cause a major delay.


----------



## Valentine14 (Sep 8, 2015)

Is 489 also getting delayed as 190?


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi ,

Not sure....



Valentine14 said:


> Is 489 also getting delayed as 190?


----------



## D8192 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I called them today morning and the guy who picked my call asked for my passport and said that the additional documents that I have sent are still not yet reviewed and asked me to wait till mid of next month.

Visa application lodged : 13-Jul-2015
Mail from CO asking DOB proof : 08-Sep-2015
Submitted docs on : 09-Sep-2015


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi, 

If we import our application from agent's account. Are we supposed to change e-mail address . Is there any harm in importing application. Can we see documents uploaded if we import our application?Please someone reply. Any help would be much appreciated.

Kamal


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

D8192 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I called them today morning and the guy who picked my call asked for my passport and said that the additional documents that I have sent are still not yet reviewed and asked me to wait till mid of next month.
> 
> ...


Mid of next month!! Unbelievable.. I won't wait till then, will call them again next week!


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

D8192 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I called them today morning and the guy who picked my call asked for my passport and said that the additional documents that I have sent are still not yet reviewed and asked me to wait till mid of next month.
> 
> ...


Did they say the co would start looking at your case mid of next month, or finalize your application mid of next month?


----------



## aupputur (Aug 2, 2015)

Guys ,I submitted visa application on 17th Jun, CO has been assigned on 6th Aug by asking few docs , submitted requested docs (dob,form80) on 12th aug, 12thsept immi a/c status changed from Info required to 'assessment in progress,' 21st sept got a mail from CO that "application is still undergoing process & u will be notified if case reaches next stage" not sure how long will it take ,did anybody get d mail like this and later how long would it take to be finalised?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Mate my immiaccount status also shows ''assessment in progress.'' Yesterday i called to my agent and he said i have to wait next ten days.


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

aupputur said:


> Guys ,I submitted visa application on 17th Jun, CO has been assigned on 6th Aug by asking few docs , submitted requested docs (dob,form80) on 12th aug, 12thsept immi a/c status changed from Info required to 'assessment in progress,' 21st sept got a mail from CO that "application is still undergoing process & u will be notified if case reaches next stage" not sure how long will it take ,did anybody get d mail like this and later how long would it take to be finalised?


what does next stage mean? Have you called them to ask what is happening?


----------



## megnathreddy (Jul 30, 2013)

Have lodged application on june 23 and uploaded all the docs by August 15. Medicals done. However, the application status is "Application received". Any suggestions?, like shall i call or email them.
than you and all th best


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

megnathreddy said:


> Have lodged application on june 23 and uploaded all the docs by August 15. Medicals done. However, the application status is "Application received". Any suggestions?, like shall i call or email them.
> than you and all th best


You better wait for 45-50 days after uploading all your documents. If you don't see a response, then you may call them. All the best!


----------



## Deepdheer (Jun 25, 2015)

Any hopes for accountant who applied with 65 points in SS (NSW)?


----------



## gjn (Mar 3, 2015)

I got invite on sep 14 and we submitted all documents including form 80 for me as im a primary applicant and form 1221 for my husband.

I need a help. I have got all documents . But while uploading I did a mistake, i hope its ok and i hope its a small mistake.

please help.

while uploading documents, i selected category as work experience evidence. overseas, document, and sub category as pay slip etc. All submitted in that category. later i saw a category called evidence of current employment. all documents except two payslip i submitted in the category of work exp overseas. is this a problem. im not claiming points for my experience. also, i hv one one job.

one more issue, while submitting my husband's documents, his previous job's offer letter submitted in the current employment evidence category.

these are the two mistaks i did. is thos category a big problem?


----------



## praveen_singh (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello Guys, 

Just to bring some hope to people who have been waiting for long and specifically people from Business Analyst domain, lemme announce that...i got my 190 visa today. I have been a silent reader all this while and would like to thank everyone out there for the all the advice and support.

I lodged my visa application on 26th of June with occupation as 261111-ICT BA and state sponsorship from NSW. Got contacted by Case Officer on 26th of August requesting Date of Birth Proof for myself. 

September 11th i got a verification call from Australian embassy in India, and had a plain and simple discussion confirming my details around qualification and employment. No news post that and asked my agent to do a follow up dis monday and got the golden email today. Finally! 

Andy and Simran i believe you guys are the next to get it  All the best to everyone!

Cheers!


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

praveen_singh said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just to bring some hope to people who have been waiting for long and specifically people from Business Analyst domain, lemme announce that...i got my 190 visa today. I have been a silent reader all this while and would like to thank everyone out there for the all the advice and support.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Good luck for your next journey :thumb:


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Congrats Mate and best of luck for new journey.

Did you claim points for experience?





praveen_singh said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just to bring some hope to people who have been waiting for long and specifically people from Business Analyst domain, lemme announce that...i got my 190 visa today. I have been a silent reader all this while and would like to thank everyone out there for the all the advice and support.
> 
> ...


----------



## simranhp (May 29, 2015)

praveen_singh said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just to bring some hope to people who have been waiting for long and specifically people from Business Analyst domain, lemme announce that...i got my 190 visa today. I have been a silent reader all this while and would like to thank everyone out there for the all the advice and support.
> 
> ...


Congrats Praveen, wish you good luck for next endeavors !!! Cheers!! Fingers are crossed.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi Simran,

Are you claiming points for education?
Did ACS assess your education?

Please reply



simranhp said:


> Congrats Praveen, wish you good luck for next endeavors !!! Cheers!! Fingers are crossed.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

praveen_singh said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just to bring some hope to people who have been waiting for long and specifically people from Business Analyst domain, lemme announce that...i got my 190 visa today. I have been a silent reader all this while and would like to thank everyone out there for the all the advice and support.
> 
> ...


Congrats!! Good news for us 190visa applicants! Did you claim points for work experiences?


----------



## praveen_singh (Sep 2, 2014)

ambition_vik said:


> Congrats Mate and best of luck for new journey.
> 
> Did you claim points for experience?


Yes, i did claim 5 points for experience, ACS deducted two years and had submitted EOI with 65 points (incuding SS points).


----------



## rksundaram76 (Dec 21, 2013)

Congrats Mate!!!!


----------



## gghhoosstt (Aug 7, 2014)

when does the strike end? some people say the last strike day was today, yet others found links to articles saying the strike will continue until the end of this month..


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

gghhoosstt said:


> when does the strike end? some people say the last strike day was today, yet others found links to articles saying the strike will continue until the end of this month..


It says up to & including 30 Sept


----------



## gghhoosstt (Aug 7, 2014)

thanks adrian.hy... 

I understood it started sep 16 to have ended yesterday.. thats what i read somewhere..


but that seems to be incorrect... it looks it will last until sep 30 as you say.. thanks.. and all the best


----------



## simranhp (May 29, 2015)

ambition_vik said:


> Hi Simran,
> 
> Are you claiming points for education?
> Did ACS assess your education?
> ...


No, I am not claiming any points for work experience. 
Hoping to get it within this week. Good Luck to everyone waiting.
Cheers!!


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi Simran,

My question was related to education points?

Did ACS assess it?




simranhp said:


> No, I am not claiming any points for work experience.
> Hoping to get it within this week. Good Luck to everyone waiting.
> Cheers!!


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

praveen_singh said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Just to bring some hope to people who have been waiting for long and specifically people from Business Analyst domain, lemme announce that...i got my 190 visa today. I have been a silent reader all this while and would like to thank everyone out there for the all the advice and support.
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS PRAVEEN and thank you for your wishes. We need them the most 

Regards

Andy


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi All,

Received our grant letters(Me + family) today! Would like to thank all in this forum for their timely support and encouragement. Wishing loads of luck to all waiting and for all the aspiring entrants! 

Details : 
Visa Lodged on : 20th June (261312)
CO contact on : 20th August (asked for form 1221, form 80 <for spouse>, PCC and medicals)
Details submitted on : 10th September
Grant Letter : 28th September
IED : 24th Aug 2016 

Work experience points claimed : YES

Cheers!


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

Som said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received our grant letters(Me + family) today! Would like to thank all in this forum for their timely support and encouragement. Wishing loads of luck to all waiting and for all the aspiring entrants!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Mate, finally some move for June applicants, good luck with future endeavours


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

dwarasilareddy said:


> Congratulations Mate, finally some move for June applicants, good luck with future endeavours


Thanks buddy! Wishes for your grant as well !


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Som said:


> Thanks buddy! Wishes for your grant as well !


Congratulations. . Som


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

deepgill said:


> Congratulations. . Som


Thanks Deepgill....Good luck!


----------



## Sharifuddin (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi All, 

I got the golden email of visa grant on Eid Day 25th September , 2015 including visa of spouse and kid.

All the best for those who are awaited for visa grant.

Below is the timeline:

IELTS : September 2013
+ve Vetassess Assessment Program & Project Administrator code 511112 : October 16 ,2014 
Applied for SA State Sponsorship : April 13, 2015
SA State Sponsorship Granted : May 06, 2015
190 VISA Lodged: May 25, 2015
PCC Front Uploaded
Case Officer Appointed: July 15, 2015
Medical: August 06, 2015
Visa Granted: September 25, 2015

Regards

Sharif Uddin


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

Som said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received our grant letters(Me + family) today! Would like to thank all in this forum for their timely support and encouragement. Wishing loads of luck to all waiting and for all the aspiring entrants!
> 
> ...


Congratulations Som. Have a great life in OZ

Regards

Andy


----------



## gjn (Mar 3, 2015)

Som said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received our grant letters(Me + family) today! Would like to thank all in this forum for their timely support and encouragement. Wishing loads of luck to all waiting and for all the aspiring entrants!
> 
> ...


Hi Som,

Did you submit both form 80 and 1221 for you and your spouse? I submitted, form 80 for me and form 1221 for my spouse.


----------



## aussiedream333 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm about to take the plunge by applying for state nomination in Northern Territory. I have a serious concern about the minimum work experience required. I read on the Northern Territory government website that the skilled experience in the nominated occupation should be minimum 1 year. Some immigration websites are mentioning minimum experience as 3 years. It would be great help if someone can help me with the right answer. I am planning on doing the entire application process myself, so really need guidance in this matter before I go ahead with my application.

Looking forward to an early response. Thanks in advance.


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

congratulations to those who got the grant!!


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

andy_cool said:


> Congratulations Som. Have a great life in OZ
> 
> Regards
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy! I am sure your grant is just around the corner! Good Luck!


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Som said:


> Hi All, Received our grant letters(Me + family) today! Would like to thank all in this forum for their timely support and encouragement. Wishing loads of luck to all waiting and for all the aspiring entrants! Details : Visa Lodged on : 20th June (261312) CO contact on : 20th August (asked for form 1221, form 80 <for spouse>, PCC and medicals) Details submitted on : 10th September Grant Letter : 28th September IED : 24th Aug 2016 Work experience points claimed : YES Cheers!


Combat Som


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

gjn said:


> Hi Som,
> 
> Did you submit both form 80 and 1221 for you and your spouse? I submitted, form 80 for me and form 1221 for my spouse.


Hi gjn, I had front loaded form 80, both spouse and mine. After CO was allocated, there was a request for form 1221 for me (main applicant) and although my wife's form 80 was already there, since there was a request I just uploaded her form 80 again. 

So in summary its my form 80 +form 1221 and for my dependent spouse, just the form 80.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey guys,

I have got a problem. In a company for which I have claimed points, lst working day mentioned in my ACS, EOI and Visa application was 04/09/2014, my manager and I overlooked the date. The fact is 4th Sept 2014 was my last working day, but it got extended for 2 days (i.e 6th Sept), hence in the company's system it is reflecting 6th Sept 2014. I have got a relieving letter which mentions the date as 6th Sept 2014.

I am thinking to upload the relieving letter with a note to CO explaining the situation. Its just a matter of two days, this doesnt affect my points or anything.

What should I do in this case.

Cheers.


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

Som said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received our grant letters(Me + family) today! Would like to thank all in this forum for their timely support and encouragement. Wishing loads of luck to all waiting and for all the aspiring entrants!
> 
> ...





Sharifuddin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the golden email of visa grant on Eid Day 25th September , 2015 including visa of spouse and kid.
> 
> ...


Congrats for Som and Sharif! All the best for your next journey! :thumb:

I, too, finally got my grant today. Seeing how slow the 190 visa grant recently and my application almost hit 3-month mark, I was pretty worried. Nonetheless, the wait is finally over. 

I wish best of luck for all of you who are still waiting and keep your hopes alive, because your grant might be just around the corner 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! 

Hope my grant comes in soon  was yours a direct grant ?






adrian.hy said:


> Congrats for Som and Sharif! All the best for your next journey! :thumb:
> 
> I, too, finally got my grant today. Seeing how slow the 190 visa grant recently and my application almost hit 3-month mark, I was pretty worried. Nonetheless, the wait is finally over.
> 
> ...


----------



## gghhoosstt (Aug 7, 2014)

Sharifuddin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got the golden email of visa grant on Eid Day 25th September , 2015 including visa of spouse and kid.
> 
> ...


Congrats Sharifuddin!

When did the CO ask for medical / any other docs? Was it July 15??


----------



## gghhoosstt (Aug 7, 2014)

adrian.hy said:


> Congrats for Som and Sharif! All the best for your next journey! :thumb:
> 
> I, too, finally got my grant today. Seeing how slow the 190 visa grant recently and my application almost hit 3-month mark, I was pretty worried. Nonetheless, the wait is finally over.
> 
> ...


Congrats adrian.hy!

Can you please post your timeline? Unless of course this was a direct grant!


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

adrian.hy said:


> Congrats for Som and Sharif! All the best for your next journey! :thumb:
> 
> I, too, finally got my grant today. Seeing how slow the 190 visa grant recently and my application almost hit 3-month mark, I was pretty worried. Nonetheless, the wait is finally over.
> 
> ...


Congratulation Adrian. Best of luck. Please could you upload your time lines?


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

christine2039 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
> 
> Hope my grant comes in soon  was yours a direct grant ?





gghhoosstt said:


> Congrats adrian.hy!
> 
> Can you please post your timeline? Unless of course this was a direct grant!





Abhilashrs said:


> Congratulation Adrian. Best of luck. Please could you upload your time lines?


Thanks guys! Hope you all get yours soon :thumb:

It's not a direct grant. I've updated my signature


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

adrian.hy said:


> Thanks guys! Hope you all get yours soon :thumb:
> 
> It's not a direct grant. I've updated my signature


Congratulations. .adrian.hy. my timeline almost same as you.but I applied 489 visa


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

deepgill said:


> Congratulations. .adrian.hy. my timeline almost same as you.but I applied 489 visa


HI Deep,

I see you had gone through verification on 3rd Sep, could lemme know what sort of verification it was? phone call, email or physical. And what did they asked?

CHeers.


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

adrian.hy said:


> Congrats for Som and Sharif! All the best for your next journey! :thumb:
> 
> I, too, finally got my grant today. Seeing how slow the 190 visa grant recently and my application almost hit 3-month mark, I was pretty worried. Nonetheless, the wait is finally over.
> 
> ...


Congrats Adrian!


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> HI Deep,
> 
> I see you had gone through verification on 3rd Sep, could lemme know what sort of verification it was? phone call, email or physical. And what did they asked?
> 
> ...


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

deepgill said:


> rajrajinin said:
> 
> 
> > HI Deep,
> ...


----------



## hwy (Sep 18, 2015)

wow! Congratulations to those who got the grant! It seems the 190 has started again! Start to expect mine.. For those who got the grants, can I please ask if you called the GSM before the grant?


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Can someone suggest me solution for uploading the documents to my application?

Submitted my 190 application on 22 August and just want to upload my Australian tax document.

I tried with attach documents and it opened new window. However nothing appeared on that window it was totally blank.


----------



## Sharifuddin (Oct 18, 2014)

Yes he asked for medicals on July 15 . Whereas i had uploaded other documents already.


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

hwy said:


> wow! Congratulations to those who got the grant! It seems the 190 has started again! Start to expect mine.. For those who got the grants, can I please ask if you called the GSM before the grant?


No I did not call GSM after the documents requested by CO were uploaded. In fact never called them ever. They seemed to have picked it up from where they had left it and gave the approvals.


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

hwy said:


> wow! Congratulations to those who got the grant! It seems the 190 has started again! Start to expect mine.. For those who got the grants, can I please ask if you called the GSM before the grant?


I didn't call them. Called them 3 times, the last one was around 2 weeks before the grant.


----------



## gghhoosstt (Aug 7, 2014)

adrian.hy said:


> I *didn't* call them. Called them 3 times, the last one was around 2 weeks before the grant.


you mean you *did* call them?


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi Friends,
Just now CO allocated for me. Requested for Japan PCC, which I have applied 2 months back. Now got 28 days to respond. Hope I will get the PCC within that time frame.


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 24, 2015)

Can i write status query email instead of calling them. Any suggestions?


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Homeboy said:


> Can i write status query email instead of calling them. Any suggestions?


Hi Fried,
please let me know your timelines and details to give a feedback on your query.


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

gghhoosstt said:


> you mean you *did* call them?


I did call them, but not right before the grant.


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 24, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi Fried,
> please let me know your timelines and details to give a feedback on your query.


Hi

190 Visa Applied: June 22, 2015
CO contacted on: August 12, 2015 (Asked for Form 1221/Form 80/PCC/Medicals for myself, Form 80/PCC/Medicals for Spouse, Medical for child)
All documents uploaded and hit "Request Complete" button on : September 03, 2015

Not heard anything since then.


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

Homeboy said:


> Hi
> 
> 190 Visa Applied: June 22, 2015
> CO contacted on: August 12, 2015 (Asked for Form 1221/Form 80/PCC/Medicals for myself, Form 80/PCC/Medicals for Spouse, Medical for child)
> ...


Do not keep high hopes on email response. I had a document query + had to notify CO of some of the requested documents not being relevant and not being uploaded . Mail was sent a month back and there was absolutely no response. Not complaining, since we now have grant letters, but just indicating that when queries and document details go unanswered, keep your hopes at a bare minimum on getting a response for a status query. If you have not called them in a week, no harm in calling them!


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

Som said:


> Do not keep high hopes on email response. I had a document query + had to notify CO of some of the requested documents not being relevant and not being uploaded . Mail was sent a month back and there was absolutely no response. Not complaining, since we now have grant letters, but just indicating that when queries and document details go unanswered, keep your hopes at a bare minimum on getting a response for a status query. If you have not called them in a week, no harm in calling them!


Hi all..Congratulations to all who got grant. I was contacted by CO to submit form 80 and other documents on Sept 21 which i submitted on 23rd...Since then..no correspondence...so..how..long will it take to finalize and get the grant..


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

Tashi_Norem said:


> Hi all..Congratulations to all who got grant. I was contacted by CO to submit form 80 and other documents on Sept 21 which i submitted on 23rd...Since then..no correspondence...so..how..long will it take to finalize and get the grant..


Give them at least 15 days to process your file. Do send them an email confirming that you have submitted all the required documents.


----------



## Toshee (Aug 24, 2015)

HI,

Do we need specific bankbalance for applying 190 VISA...


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Toshee said:


> HI,
> 
> Do we need specific bankbalance for applying 190 VISA...


No I believe. Only for State nomination (for ACT) I have filled out some of our assets. 
But For 190 visa application you dont need any specific bank balance.


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

You mean 15 working days ( 3 weeks) or 
two weeks including weekends?




Som said:


> Give them at least 15 days to process your file. Do send them an email confirming that you have submitted all the required documents.


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

ambition_vik said:


> You mean 15 working days ( 3 weeks) or
> two weeks including weekends?


No I mean 2 weeks (10 working days).


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

Today I got call from Australian high commission, Delhi for employment verification.

Discussion was around 20 minutes on the following items,

1. All applications name & DOB
2. Current and old employments
3. Describe R&R in all the companies
4. Why didn't I produce R&R letter in company letterhead - I explained the reason
5. Before calling me, he called my 1st company HR and Manager ( whom I gave in reference Letter) - Enquired with my manager on 
a. What was my role in the complete tenure
b. what was the salary when I was there
c. Technical questions on the things which I mentioned on my reference letter. Digging even to the lower level
6. Last drawn salary & current CTC + previous companies CTC's 
7. Asked for the contact details of the current HR - asked whether if am OK for contacting them. 
- I replied that no one knows in my current company about this process, but if it mandatory to verify , then I don't have any problem in calling them.	
8. Any questions to them - I asked if everything is fine in the verification done till now - He replied "till now everything is fine".
Conveyed my thanks to him and said " it was pleasure talking to you" - he also replied the same.

He was very cool and asked each every question to the point and expected the same from me.

Anybody has idea on how much time will it take after this verification process to get to the grant ?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> Today I got call from Australian high commission, Delhi for employment verification.
> 
> Discussion was around 20 minutes on the following items,
> 
> ...


Hi Mate .. I am also waiting for grant after my phone call verification and submitting requested documents.


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

deepgill said:


> Hi Mate .. I am also waiting for grant after my phone call verification and submitting requested documents.


Oh .. Did they request for any documents when they called you? 

For me they did not request documents .


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> Oh .. Did they request for any documents when they called you?
> 
> For me they did not request documents .


No ,my co requested my ausi pcc and form 80 on 25th August and I got just verification call on 3rd Sep


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

deepgill said:


> No ,my co requested my ausi pcc and form 80 on 25th August and I got just verification call on 3rd Sep


Ok ok... Thanks for info. Let's pray for the grant to come soon..


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Mate,

Are you claiming points for work ex?



SreeSam said:


> Today I got call from Australian high commission, Delhi for employment verification.
> 
> Discussion was around 20 minutes on the following items,
> 
> ...


----------



## franixsouq (Feb 6, 2014)

I wish to apply for NSW subclass 190 

I have approx 6 yrs as a Network Engineer ,and i have a PT experience for 2 yrs gain during bachelor degree (CE).

in order to gain point i wish to add PT experience gain as network engineer ,can i ?

Does ACS accept par time experience gain during bachelor degree (Computer Engineering) ?

will they consider it as 8 years - 2 year = 6 years ? or will it be 6 years - 2 years = 4 years ?


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

ambition_vik said:


> Mate,
> 
> Are you claiming points for work ex?


Hello Mate,

Yes i do. 10 points.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> Hello Mate,
> 
> Yes i do. 10 points.


Hey Mate, thanks for posting great info regarding the call from High Commission. 

Are you processing under 189 or 190 visa? Also, does everyone gets a call or its random? I have seen people update that some of them get direct grant after front loading docs and some may get it after submitting docs requested by CO.


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

saggi_au said:


> Hey Mate, thanks for posting great info regarding the call from High Commission.
> 
> Are you processing under 189 or 190 visa? Also, does everyone gets a call or its random? I have seen people update that some of them get direct grant after front loading docs and some may get it after submitting docs requested by CO.



Hello,

Am processing under 190 visa category. This type of external checks are done for few applicants and not for everyone. 
Many are lucky to get direct grants.

Thanks,
Sreesam


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 24, 2015)

Any 190 grants especially for those who uploaded requested documents in 1st week of September.


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

How much time is given to apply. after you have been invited to apply for visa?


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 24, 2015)

FrozenAh said:


> How much time is given to apply. after you have been invited to apply for visa?


Your invitation will expire in 2 months.


----------



## mullykim (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm a new member here.I have been following this forum for Australian visas especially SS 190 for quite some time now.

I need to know if there is anyone who has been sent an invite for NSW SS 190 with 60 points(55+5 state sponsorship) may be from 1st July 2015 onward.

I did my IELTS and got 6.5.I need atleast a 7 in every band.I'm trying out PTE-A

I'm originally from Kenya but currently I live in Finland.

I hope some day I can write in this forum the way others write their visa process...i.e EOI/Invite/Submitted/ PCC/CO/Direct Grant... man,I love reading these processes...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## farhanziaf (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi,

I applied for 190 job code 261313 with 60 points in total on 3-Aug-2015, no correspondence of any sort from AUS Immig Dept. Any idea how long it gonna take?


----------



## tamsam21 (Dec 7, 2014)

Experts... Need your comments on my situation...

I intend to assess my job from vetassess. 

After completing BBA(4yrs) my work experience in an organization was 3yrs 10months...

Again After completing my MBA (1yr) work experience in same organization was 2yrs 5months 

Now my question is.. Will they count my experience after completion of my MBA or I would get counted as experienced after BBA


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Dear All, 

By the Grace of Almighty today our got grants(Spouse + 3 kids). Thank you all for support and encourage.. 
Hope to get speedy grant for the ppl waiting.... 

Timeline is mentioned in my Signature.. 

Regards,


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the Grace of Almighty today our got grants(Spouse + 3 kids). Thank you all for support and encourage..
> Hope to get speedy grant for the ppl waiting....
> ...


Congratulations ...qimtiaz. It is good news for june applicants.


----------



## Rajgowda (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi guys I have applied for 190 with 65 points. My question is how long do you guys think it will take me to get an invite? 

Also what are the medical tests that Me and my spouse should go through as she is carrying .


----------



## nirav_2082000 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I submitted my application on 22/08/2015 and need urgent suggestion/ advised as my CO asked for evidence of Australian work experience yesterday which I already uploaded earlier and against the request again uploaded the same documents as under.
1. Emplyment Letter
2. Payslips
3. Group certificate
4. Work reference letter from Employer
5. Australian Tax Notice of assessment.

What should I do now? Shall I call them?

Thanks in advance.

Nirav


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

qimtiaz said:


> Dear All, By the Grace of Almighty today our got grants(Spouse + 3 kids). Thank you all for support and encourage.. Hope to get speedy grant for the ppl waiting.... Timeline is mentioned in my Signature.. Regards,


Congratulations!!


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 24, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By the Grace of Almighty today our got grants(Spouse + 3 kids). Thank you all for support and encourage..
> Hope to get speedy grant for the ppl waiting....
> ...


Congratulations!!

Can you share your complete timeline. Did CO asked for additional documents when you was contacted on 3 August. If yes when did you completed that request.

Thanks


----------



## Mike1983 (Jul 22, 2015)

HI

I need some help from experts, i made few errors while lodging my 190 visa application and now i don't know exactly what to do?

1. I mentioned No to National identity documents while i have my Canadian and Indian National ID documents
2. for my spouse's last 10 year work experience i only mentioned the current one but not any other.
3. i did not mentioned my recent education in e-lodgement as it was not related to my nominated occupation and now i have to write a reason in form 80 and 1221 for the time spent ideal during that time.

Please if anyone can guide me what to do as i need to submit for 80 and 1221 and i am confused with these errors i made during lodgement. Thanks.


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

*June Applicants*

Congratulations to all of you who received the grants by now !!

This wait is torturous and grueling. Can neither focus on anything nor can sleep at ease


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> Congratulations to all of you who received the grants by now !!
> 
> This wait is torturous and grueling. Can neither focus on anything nor can sleep at ease


You are absolutely right. But we have to wait mate. .


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Mike1983 said:


> HI I need some help from experts, i made few errors while lodging my 190 visa application and now i don't know exactly what to do? 1. I mentioned No to National identity documents while i have my Canadian and Indian National ID documents 2. for my spouse's last 10 year work experience i only mentioned the current one but not any other. 3. i did not mentioned my recent education in e-lodgement as it was not related to my nominated occupation and now i have to write a reason in form 80 and 1221 for the time spent ideal during that time. Please if anyone can guide me what to do as i need to submit for 80 and 1221 and i am confused with these errors i made during lodgement. Thanks.


Mike- have you already filed visa? If yes, you would need to submit form 1023 for notification of incorrect answer if you wish you notify DIBP that you have supplied it with any incorrect information. Though this can be correct, please do take an opinion from your consultant. If in case there are changes in the circumstances from the date of you lodging visa, then use form 1022.


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

mktwog said:


> Congratulations!!


Thanks allot...


----------



## koonal_s (Oct 12, 2015)

*Job Verification*

Hello Friends,

I am new to this forum. Like you guys I am also curiously waiting for my Grant!!!

Guys, two of representatives from Australia High Commission, Delhi office visited my office premises. Luckily I was there at office & they verified all my job details such as date of joining, R&R with my HR. I also met them and had a discussion on my employment. Is there anyone who had a employment verification in person. This was totally unexpected for me but as all my info was correct I dont see any hurdles. Please advise on how much time they should take to process further.

Below is my timeline:-

312114 Construction Estimator | VETASSESS +ve 13-July-2013| Applied ACT 190 SS ack date 10-March-2015 | Invite-18-May-2015 | Lodged-17-June-2015 | PCC-5-June-2015 | Med-20-July-2015 | CO Contact- 19-Sep-2015 |Employment Verification- 5-Oct-2015| Grant-Awaited-2015








saggi_au said:


> Hey Mate, thanks for posting great info regarding the call from High Commission.
> 
> Are you processing under 189 or 190 visa? Also, does everyone gets a call or its random? I have seen people update that some of them get direct grant after front loading docs and some may get it after submitting docs requested by CO.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hello guys I need your help as I already post my problem in july 189 visa thread. 
My agent made many mistakes in my visa application when he lodged my application. I checked these mistakes (view application) in my immiaccount. 
1. He typed wrong date and year of my certificates
2. He typed wrong experience.. less than 3 years in last 10 year but I have 4 year experience till now.
3. He typed we were overstayed in Australia as I was on student visa and after finished my diploma I came back to India in 2011 on pregnancy leave after it our visa was cancelled. I already told him I don't know why he typed overstayed. We didn't provide him any wrong information. I wondered why he did these mistakes. 
When I called him and told him about his mistakes he sent me form 1023.
My question is should I sign this form ?
Any effect or delays in my case?
He already submitted form 80 which was correctly filled by us on the co's requested. 
Please guys answer me ASAP. 
Thanks


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Hello guys I need your help as I already post my problem in july 189 visa thread.
> My agent made many mistakes in my visa application when he lodged my application. I checked these mistakes (view application) in my immiaccount.
> 1. He typed wrong date and year of my certificates
> 2. He typed wrong experience.. less than 3 years in last 10 year but I have 4 year experience till now.
> ...


First thing, regardless of whosoever lodged your application, it has to be corrected if the wrong information is entered. So, you will need to submit Form 1023 for correction of wrong information entered. I would say, double check the Form 1023 before sending it as correction.

Can't comment on delays but this should not have a negative impact if you send Form 1023 because that form is meant for correction.

Is your agent representing your case completely or just assisting you?


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

saggi_au said:


> First thing, regardless of whosoever lodged your application, it has to be corrected if the wrong information is entered. So, you will need to submit Form 1023 for correction of wrong information entered. I would say, double check the Form 1023 before sending it as correction.
> 
> Can't comment on delays but this should not have a negative impact if you send Form 1023 because that form is meant for correction.
> 
> Is your agent representing your case completely or just assisting you?


First of all thanks to reduce my stress. Yes my agent re presenting my csae completely.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

deepgill said:


> First of all thanks to reduce my stress. Yes my agent re presenting my csae completely.


You are welcome. Do tell your agent to look at your case diligently as you are paying him for it.  

All the best !!!


----------



## vanabhpbr (May 25, 2015)

It is my pleasure to share with all my friends that i just received a call from my agent conforming the receipt of PR for me and my family (Wife & Daughter). Thanks a lot for your support and pray almighty that all other grants shall happen at the earliest

thanks to all

EOI : 20 Dec 2014
IELTS : 20 Jan 2015
SS: 18 May 2015
VISA (190) : 22 JUN 2015
MED: 18 Aug 2015
PCC: 22 SEP 2015
GRNAT: 14 OCT 2015


----------



## manpreet.del (Apr 20, 2013)

Got my grant letter too this morning ... thanks everyone for support
Visa Submitted : 23 June.


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

vanabhpbr said:


> It is my pleasure to share with all my friends that i just received a call from my agent conforming the receipt of PR for me and my family (Wife & Daughter). Thanks a lot for your support and pray almighty that all other grants shall happen at the earliest
> 
> thanks to all
> 
> ...


Congratulations.. Happy to see June cases moving after a long time


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

manpreet.del said:


> Got my grant letter too this morning ... thanks everyone for support
> Visa Submitted : 23 June.


Congratulations Manpreet. Very happy to see June cases moving


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

andy_cool said:


> Congratulations Manpreet. Very happy to see June cases moving


Congrats on the grant guys !!! Waiting for the turn.. 

Wishing the ones who are waiting , a speedy grant....

God, please answer our prayers soon !!!!



Thanks,
Sreesam


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> Congrats on the grant guys !!! Waiting for the turn..
> 
> Wishing the ones who are waiting , a speedy grant....
> 
> ...



Sreesam.. may your prayers be answered quickly


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

andy_cool said:


> Sreesam.. may your prayers be answered quickly


Andy i think our case officers forgot us.


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 24, 2015)

vanabhpbr said:


> It is my pleasure to share with all my friends that i just received a call from my agent conforming the receipt of PR for me and my family (Wife & Daughter). Thanks a lot for your support and pray almighty that all other grants shall happen at the earliest
> 
> thanks to all
> 
> ...


Hi
Congratulations!!

When was your CO assigned?


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

vanabhpbr said:


> It is my pleasure to share with all my friends that i just received a call from my agent conforming the receipt of PR for me and my family (Wife & Daughter). Thanks a lot for your support and pray almighty that all other grants shall happen at the earliest thanks to all EOI : 20 Dec 2014 IELTS : 20 Jan 2015 SS: 18 May 2015 VISA (190) : 22 JUN 2015 MED: 18 Aug 2015 PCC: 22 SEP 2015 GRNAT: 14 OCT 2015


Congrats vanabh!! Enjoy


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

deepgill said:


> Hello guys I need your help as I already post my problem in july 189 visa thread. My agent made many mistakes in my visa application when he lodged my application. I checked these mistakes (view application) in my immiaccount. 1. He typed wrong date and year of my certificates 2. He typed wrong experience.. less than 3 years in last 10 year but I have 4 year experience till now. 3. He typed we were overstayed in Australia as I was on student visa and after finished my diploma I came back to India in 2011 on pregnancy leave after it our visa was cancelled. I already told him I don't know why he typed overstayed. We didn't provide him any wrong information. I wondered why he did these mistakes. When I called him and told him about his mistakes he sent me form 1023. My question is should I sign this form ? Any effect or delays in my case? He already submitted form 80 which was correctly filled by us on the co's requested. Please guys answer me ASAP. Thanks


Hi deepgill no worries just fill in 1023. That's the only solution. These were blatant mistakes how weren't you taken into conscience before he submits? Anyways just upload 1023 and relax. How many days has this been since you noticed it from the date of lodging your visa? Has the CO contacted you?


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

SreeSam said:


> Congrats on the grant guys !!! Waiting for the turn..  Wishing the ones who are waiting , a speedy grant.... God, please answer our prayers soon !!!! Thanks, Sreesam


Sreesam, don't worry you'll join our group very soon! I know it's been way too long. Good luck!!


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

manpreet.del said:


> Got my grant letter too this morning ... thanks everyone for support Visa Submitted : 23 June.


Congrats manpreet!! Enjoy


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

mktwog said:


> Hi deepgill no worries just fill in 1023. That's the only solution. These were blatant mistakes how weren't you taken into conscience before he submits? Anyways just upload 1023 and relax. How many days has this been since you noticed it from the date of lodging your visa? Has the CO contacted you?


Thanks mktwog for your reply. My agent lodged my visa on 30th june. All of sudden I noticed this on 12th October at night then on the next day I told him. He uploaded 1023 form today with my signature. Actually I lodged my visa through an mara agent so he knows about my co. On 25th my agent called me for form 80 and ausi pcc as I typed in my signature which were requested by co. I don't know anything about my case team and co's initial. Once again thanks very much.


----------



## walktheplank (Apr 30, 2014)

*Visa 190 Granted*

Visa 190 was APPROVED today for self and spouse after 110 days since we lodged the same !!!!!!!! I am absolutely elated and would like to thank everyone for their help and support on this site - throughout the process! I can't believe it's all done. Thank you !! 


Sid


Subclass - 190 | Corporate Service Manager - 132111
________________________________________

First Thought : 05/03/2014
IELTS Result: 12/08/2014
Vetasses Advisory : 2/12/2014
Vetasses Lodged : 16/12/2014
Vetasses Positive : 13/05/2015
EOI /Skillset Lodged: 19/05/2015 (SA) - 65pts
SA Invitation Received : 02/06/2015
Visa Lodged : 26/06/2015
Medical: 17/07/2015
PCC : 21/07/2015
CO Assigned: 20/08/2015
Internal Verification by High Commission - 16/09/2015
Visa Grant : 14/10/2015


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

walktheplank said:


> Visa 190 was APPROVED today for self and spouse after 110 days since we lodged the same !!!!!!!! I am absolutely elated and would like to thank everyone for their help and support on this site - throughout the process! I can't believe it's all done. Thank you !! Sid Subclass - 190 | Corporate Service Manager - 132111 ________________________________________ First Thought : 05/03/2014 IELTS Result: 12/08/2014 Vetasses Advisory : 2/12/2014 Vetasses Lodged : 16/12/2014 Vetasses Positive : 13/05/2015 EOI /Skillset Lodged: 19/05/2015 (SA) - 65pts SA Invitation Received : 02/06/2015 Visa Lodged : 26/06/2015 Medical: 17/07/2015 PCC : 21/07/2015 CO Assigned: 20/08/2015 Internal Verification by High Commission - 16/09/2015 Visa Grant : 14/10/2015


Congrats Sid!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

deepgill said:


> Thanks mktwog for your reply. My agent lodged my visa on 30th june. All of sudden I noticed this on 12th October at night then on the next day I told him. He uploaded 1023 form today with my signature. Actually I lodged my visa through an mara agent so he knows about my co. On 25th my agent called me for form 80 and ausi pcc as I typed in my signature which were requested by co. I don't know anything about my case team and co's initial. Once again thanks very much.


Pray and hope for the best. This is one reason why applications need to be verified immediately be it anyone. Keep us all posted. Good luck!


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

walktheplank said:


> Visa 190 was APPROVED today for self and spouse after 110 days since we lodged the same !!!!!!!! I am absolutely elated and would like to thank everyone for their help and support on this site - throughout the process! I can't believe it's all done. Thank you !!
> 
> 
> Sid
> ...


Congratulations .. Patience paid my friend


----------



## vanabhpbr (May 25, 2015)

Homeboy said:


> Hi
> Congratulations!!
> 
> When was your CO assigned?


6th August 2015


----------



## vanabhpbr (May 25, 2015)

mktwog said:


> Congrats vanabh!! Enjoy


Thanks buddy..good luck to you too..


----------



## D8192 (Jul 27, 2015)

walktheplank said:


> Visa 190 was APPROVED today for self and spouse after 110 days since we lodged the same !!!!!!!! I am absolutely elated and would like to thank everyone for their help and support on this site - throughout the process! I can't believe it's all done. Thank you !!
> 
> 
> Sid
> ...


Congrats for every one who got the grant this month.

I am waiting for mine. (Visa submitted on 13-July, CO assigned on 8-Sep, ?)

I have a query regarding the call verification. Is it part of Visa process? Because I see only some of the people are getting call verification and not all, correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

D8192 said:


> Congrats for every one who got the grant this month.
> 
> I am waiting for mine. (Visa submitted on 13-July, CO assigned on 8-Sep, ?)
> 
> I have a query regarding the call verification. Is it part of Visa process? Because I see only some of the people are getting call verification and not all, correct me if I am wrong.



Call verification is not uniform. I think its case to case basis. I did not get any verification call for the jobs.


----------



## koonal_s (Oct 12, 2015)

Just not able to concentrate on work due to the wait. its taking too long to process


----------



## walktheplank (Apr 30, 2014)

D8192 said:


> Congrats for every one who got the grant this month.
> 
> I am waiting for mine. (Visa submitted on 13-July, CO assigned on 8-Sep, ?)
> 
> I have a query regarding the call verification. Is it part of Visa process? Because I see only some of the people are getting call verification and not all, correct me if I am wrong.





Hi. Its not part of process, depends on the kind of work experience letter you provided. If there is no letter from company then it could for verification.

Sid


----------



## walktheplank (Apr 30, 2014)

andy_cool said:


> Congratulations .. Patience paid my friend


Thanks buddy, looking forward to your positive news too. 

Sid


----------



## walktheplank (Apr 30, 2014)

mktwog said:


> Congrats Sid!!! Enjoy!!


Thanks a lot


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi Vanabhpbr

Did you requested CO to allow more time to submit your PCC as i can see in your timeline you submitted it on 22 Sep. Your CO was assigned on 6 August so your deadline should be on 3rd September.

I applied on 22nd June also. I was contacted on 12 August. Submitted PCC and medicals on 3rd September. 28 days expiry on 9 September. Till date no reply even after a call on 1st October.


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Experts

My employer got verification call yesterday from Australian High Comm in South Africa. They just informed me but did not disclose what information was asked by high comm.It seems like my employer is not happy to give answers to all their queries. I am very much stressed about the decision coz I do not know what will happen if my verification was not answered properly by my employer.

Please advise me in this situation.

Thanks


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Experts My employer got verification call yesterday from Australian High Comm in South Africa. They just informed me but did not disclose what information was asked by high comm.It seems like my employer is not happy to give answers to all their queries. I am very much stressed about the decision coz I do not know what will happen if my verification was not answered properly by my employer. Please advise me in this situation. Thanks


You just need to keep the fingers crossed and hope for the best!


----------



## megnathreddy (Jul 30, 2013)

have applied for 190 visa on june 20 and application changed into received status on 23 june 2015. uploaded all the documents by 22-july-2015 except pcc. uploaded pcc on 15 august 2015. However, the status is still in application received status. On 13th oct 2015 I called the IMMI guys and got a response that I have been assigned a case officer on 25 August and everything is going good. In addition, I have been asked to check my email frequently. Because of the response i thought that i will be getting my grant within few minutes as it has been some written in this forum. would like to know if any got the same response and then the status never changed. Why did they ask me to check my emails frequently. I hope i get the grant Monday, if not Tuesday if not day after that.


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

megnathreddy said:


> have applied for 190 visa on june 20 and application changed into received status on 23 june 2015. uploaded all the documents by 22-july-2015 except pcc. uploaded pcc on 15 august 2015. However, the status is still in application received status. On 13th oct 2015 I called the IMMI guys and got a response that I have been assigned a case officer on 25 August and everything is going good. In addition, I have been asked to check my email frequently. Because of the response i thought that i will be getting my grant within few minutes as it has been some written in this forum. would like to know if any got the same response and then the status never changed. Why did they ask me to check my emails frequently. I hope i get the grant Monday, if not Tuesday if not day after that.


Hi buddy
I been told the same when I called them on 29 Sep, but nothing was there in my immiaccount or any email in regards to their response. However, I got my grant on 14 Oct. I think the reason behind saying that is your case might have been finalised and it takes about 10-12 days to complete their any paper work, and once they done with all that, you will receive your grant.


----------



## megnathreddy (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you for the update friend. Your reply gave little time frame idea until when I have to wait. Perhaps I will get it before this month end. Will wait.. anyway no other option.


----------



## D8192 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Friends,

By the grace of God I received my grant today at 5:12am IST. I want to sincerely thank all the members of this forum for their great support.

My timelines:
Software Engineer,261313
13-July-2015: Visa lodged, uploaded all the documents upfront including PCC,Medical,form 80
08-Sep-2015 : Received Mail from CO asking for DOB certificate for my self and spouse.
09-Sep-2015 : As I to not have DOB certificate I uploaded my certified Secondary School certificate.
17- Oct-2015 Visa Grant
IED: 28-July-2016
I have not received any call for verification.

In the month of September I made several calls to GSM but always their response(we have to wait ) was same and they never asked for any details like TRN or passport number.

Currently I have applied visa for myself only and planning to take wife and kid next year as I want to settle there first(Difficult decision )

Once again thanks for all your support.

I just saw the Grant mail, do not know what are next steps, have to check. If anyone has kindly 
suggest.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

D8192 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God I received my grant today at 5:12am IST. I want to sincerely thank all the members of this forum for their great support.
> 
> ...


Congrats... D8and wishes for your family as well.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

D8192 said:


> Hi Friends, By the grace of God I received my grant today at 5:12am IST. I want to sincerely thank all the members of this forum for their great support. My timelines: Software Engineer,261313 13-July-2015: Visa lodged, uploaded all the documents upfront including PCC,Medical,form 80 08-Sep-2015 : Received Mail from CO asking for DOB certificate for my self and spouse. 09-Sep-2015 : As I to not have DOB certificate I uploaded my certified Secondary School certificate. 17- Oct-2015 Visa Grant IED: 28-July-2016 I have not received any call for verification. In the month of September I made several calls to GSM but always their response(we have to wait ) was same and they never asked for any details like TRN or passport number. Currently I have applied visa for myself only and planning to take wife and kid next year as I want to settle there first(Difficult decision ) Once again thanks for all your support. I just saw the Grant mail, do not know what are next steps, have to check. If anyone has kindly suggest.


@D8192: Congratulations!!


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

D8192 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God I received my grant today at 5:12am IST. I want to sincerely thank all the members of this forum for their great support.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate.


----------



## taran oberai (Oct 6, 2015)

D8192 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God I received my grant today at 5:12am IST. I want to sincerely thank all the members of this forum for their great support.
> 
> ...


Hi

Congratulations! what a smashing news. Looking at your timeline almost gave a feeling like I have got the visa. I applied on 24/09/2015. Enjoy.

Cheers
Taran


----------



## megnathreddy (Jul 30, 2013)

EOI = 2013 august
SS = on 2015 april
Visa application = june 20 2015
pcc and medicals = july 27 2015
status = application received status as on october 20-2015. 
On 13th oct 2015 I called the IMMI guys and got a response that I have been assigned a case officer on 25 August and everything is going good. In addition, I have been asked to check my email frequently.
waiting and hoping for the grant by end of the month. our guys also replied the same to wait for 10 to 12 days...


----------



## sdas02 (Aug 21, 2015)

megnathreddy said:


> EOI = 2013 august SS = on 2015 april Visa application = june 20 2015 pcc and medicals = july 27 2015 status = application received status as on october 20-2015. On 13th oct 2015 I called the IMMI guys and got a response that I have been assigned a case officer on 25 August and everything is going good. In addition, I have been asked to check my email frequently. waiting and hoping for the grant by end of the month. our guys also replied the same to wait for 10 to 12 days...




You are on corner to get a direct grant


----------



## manpreet.del (Apr 20, 2013)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> My employer got verification call yesterday from Australian High Comm in South Africa. They just informed me but did not disclose what information was asked by high comm.It seems like my employer is not happy to give answers to all their queries. I am very much stressed about the decision coz I do not know what will happen if my verification was not answered properly by my employer.
> 
> ...


You need not to worry, if anything different is being said by ur employer the high commission will raise a question and let you explain the reason of difference and provide specific evidence. If in next 3 weeks you didn't receive any query from High commission, it means ur verification is successful. Don't worry.


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

Congratulations mate.. Wish you success in future 



D8192 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> By the grace of God I received my grant today at 5:12am IST. I want to sincerely thank all the members of this forum for their great support.
> 
> ...


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

Dussehra Special !!!


Navarathiri prayers paid off !! Long wait is over !!

Yes it's my turn today. We ( Myself, spouse and kid ) got our grant today morning 4.30 AM IST !!!


Thanks for all the forum members. Special thanks to Mathan ( nicemathan) and Srilatha , got good friends through this forum !!!

Thanks,
Sreesam


----------



## manpreet.del (Apr 20, 2013)

SreeSam said:


> Dussehra Special !!!
> 
> 
> Navarathiri prayers paid off !! Long wait is over !!
> ...


Congrats .. buddy ... when r u planning the travel


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

manpreet.del said:


> Congrats .. buddy ... when r u planning the travel


Not yet planned dear.. May be after feb 2016


----------



## Bk Yogi (Jul 20, 2014)

SreeSam said:


> Not yet planned dear.. May be after feb 2016


Congos buddy.....can u plz share your timelines.....


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

SreeSam said:


> Dussehra Special !!! Navarathiri prayers paid off !! Long wait is over !! Yes it's my turn today. We ( Myself, spouse and kid ) got our grant today morning 4.30 AM IST !!! Thanks for all the forum members. Special thanks to Mathan ( nicemathan) and Srilatha , got good friends through this forum !!! Thanks, Sreesam


Congrats SreeSam enjoy finally over


----------



## dhawalNpatel (Mar 6, 2015)

Hello everyone. Do we require a an employment contract for WA nomination.


----------



## Tashi_Norem (May 7, 2014)

SreeSam said:


> Dussehra Special !!!
> 
> 
> Navarathiri prayers paid off !! Long wait is over !!
> ...



Congratulations and all the best for future efforts..


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

mktwog said:


> Congrats SreeSam enjoy finally over


Yes mktwog !!! Long wait got over... Wishing everyone who is waiting here, a speedy grant !


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

Congratulations and happy Dussehra 



SreeSam said:


> Dussehra Special !!!
> 
> 
> Navarathiri prayers paid off !! Long wait is over !!
> ...


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

SreeSam said:


> Yes mktwog !!! Long wait got over... Wishing everyone who is waiting here, a speedy grant !


Let me know when you need any help.


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

mktwog said:


> Let me know when you need any help.


Sure !!!


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> Sure !!!


Congrats.. SreeSam it is a Dushara lucky Bumper .Enjoy mate..


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

SreeSam said:


> Dussehra Special !!!
> 
> 
> Navarathiri prayers paid off !! Long wait is over !!
> ...


Congratulations Sreesam, your 4 n half months wait is finally over, you must be really relieved and happy.. Happy for you.


----------



## mandy12 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi 

I am new to this Forum what is meant by Job verification and what they are verifying??

Thanks
Mndy


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

mandy12 said:


> Hi I am new to this Forum what is meant by Job verification and what they are verifying?? Thanks Mndy


It is done to check the authenticity of your claim of experience and if the employment was indeed original or just a sham. If the experience is original you don't have to worry, else you risk a rejection.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> My employer got verification call yesterday from Australian High Comm in South Africa. They just informed me but did not disclose what information was asked by high comm.It seems like my employer is not happy to give answers to all their queries. I am very much stressed about the decision coz I do not know what will happen if my verification was not answered properly by my employer.
> 
> ...


may i know your timelines? when co is assigned to you?


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> Dussehra Special !!!
> 
> 
> Navarathiri prayers paid off !! Long wait is over !!
> ...


Congratulations buddy.. Long wait it over. All the best.. ...


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

dwarasilareddy said:


> Congratulations Sreesam, your 4 n half months wait is finally over, you must be really relieved and happy.. Happy for you.


thanks dwarasilareddy !!! Yes truly so !!


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

saggi_au said:


> Congratulations buddy.. Long wait it over. All the best.. ...


Thank you saggi_au !!!! Wishing you the same !!


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

*Finally Grant !!*

Guys,

Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - _Vijayadashmi _ at 0915 Hrs ( IST)

I reckon, this was almost a direct grant, as i only received a CO email that my application is in progress and there was never a request for any documentation till the grant

Wish you all the best for early grant along your way.

Regards

Andy


----------



## saggi_au (Jun 28, 2015)

@andy_cool

Congratulations mate. Wish you all the very best !!!


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

andy_cool said:


> Guys, Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - Vijayadashmi at 0915 Hrs ( IST) I reckon, this was almost a direct grant, as i only received a CO email that my application is in progress and there was never a request for any documentation till the grant Wish you all the best for early grant along your way. Regards Andy


Hey Andi_cool, excellent news, congratulations!!!


----------



## NESpring (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Andy,

Finally  Congrats to you and the family.
Very happy for you. All the best for the future. 

Cheers,
NESpring


----------



## Bk Yogi (Jul 20, 2014)

andy_cool said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - Vijayadashmi at 0915 Hrs ( IST)
> 
> ...


Many many congratulations andy....can u plz share ur timelines...


----------



## slk512 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
I lodged my 190 visa application today as a primary applicant. previously we were on temporary visa in which my spouse was primary applicant. Now I got bridging visa notification with only my spouse detail but not mine. I am confused whether its DIBP mistake or by rule i have not been granted bridging visa. Does any one know about it or experienced ? , please let me know .. its so confusing. otherwise i have to quit my job and leave Australia as a primary applicant . thanks


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

andy_cool said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - _Vijayadashmi _ at 0915 Hrs ( IST)
> 
> ...


Great news, congratulations..wish you all the best for your future endeavours..


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

andy_cool said:


> Guys,
> 
> Finally with the Grace of God and wishes from friends on this forum, we received the grants for my Family ( Wife + 2 Kids) & myself today - _Vijayadashmi _ at 0915 Hrs ( IST)
> 
> ...




Congratulations Andy!!!!!
I thought you would get this week and it happened!!
Very happy for you.


Sreesam


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> Congratulations Andy!!!!!
> I thought you would get this week and it happened!!
> Very happy for you.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for your wishes. I'll pray for all of you that are still in the process

All the best


----------



## aupputur (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi All, I was given 190 AUS grant couple of weeks back, I am looking for the group/link who are discussing after the grant, can somebody point me the link ?


----------



## megnathreddy (Jul 30, 2013)

megnathreddy said:


> EOI = 2013 august
> SS = on 2015 april
> Visa application = june 20 2015
> pcc and medicals = july 27 2015
> ...


its been 13 days and no grant yet .. 27-10-2015


----------



## kashifehsan123 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am Kashif Ehsan from Pakistan and currently living here in Saudi Arabia.

I applied for visa class 190 through an agent on 1st july 2015 and received the request to submit medical, PCC, form 80, form 1221 and newborn baby passport copy on 31-Aug-2015.

I submitted the medical (me and spouse only), pcc and other documents on 03-Sep-2015.

Now I want to ask in how many days I will receive the medical request for my newborn baby.

Or someone in this group facing the same situation.

I would appreciate if someone in same situation or anybody who knows something about this situation please reply.

Regards,

Kashif Ehsan.


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 24, 2015)

kashifehsan123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am Kashif Ehsan from Pakistan and currently living here in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> ...


Hi

You applied on 1st July and when was your baby born. Can you please write the date?


----------



## kashifehsan123 (Oct 27, 2015)

Homeboy said:


> Hi
> 
> You applied on 1st July and when was your baby born. Can you please write the date?


My baby born on 08-June-2015.

Then I submitted the form 1022 on 02-July-2015 along with baby birth certificate.


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 24, 2015)

kashifehsan123 said:


> My baby born on 08-June-2015.
> 
> Then I submitted the form 1022 on 02-July-2015 along with baby birth certificate.


Hi

So you mean to say your baby was not a part of your application. I wonder why? If baby was born on 8th June and you applied on 1st July why your agent did not included your baby as a dependent along with your wife in your application.

Kindly check your Immi Account and see if baby is added on your application as a dependent. Only then you will be able to check if any "Health Details Required" icon is there and what documents have been uploaded i.e birth certificate, passport.


----------



## kashifehsan123 (Oct 27, 2015)

Homeboy said:


> Hi
> 
> So you mean to say your baby was not a part of your application. I wonder why? If baby was born on 8th June and you applied on 1st July why your agent did not included your baby as a dependent along with your wife in your application.
> 
> Kindly check your Immi Account and see if baby is added on your application as a dependent. Only then you will be able to check if any "Health Details Required" icon is there and what documents have been uploaded i.e birth certificate, passport.


Because his passport was not ready at that time so I informed DIBP about circumstances change through form 1022.

Later on at the time of medical and PCC request, DIBP requested for baby passport and I provided it, but after that I haven't heard anything from DIBP and baby is also not being added into my application still.

So that's why I am little bit worried that why they are not adding my baby in application.

My agent also has sent an inquiry to DIBP about the addition of baby in my application and fees details on 15th October but still no reply received to till date.

One more question: : Should I pay the baby visa fees or wait for my CO to ask for visa fee and then I should deposit?

Regards,

Kashif Ehsan


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 24, 2015)

kashifehsan123 said:


> Because his passport was not ready at that time so I informed DIBP about circumstances change through form 1022.
> 
> Later on at the time of medical and PCC request, DIBP requested for baby passport and I provided it, but after that I haven't heard anything from DIBP and baby is also not being added into my application still.
> 
> ...


Hmmm . Just to make things clear that if passport was not ready even than your agent could have added your baby and than upload passport when it got ready. That way all this hassle could have have been avoided. 

What i understand your baby will only be added once fees will be paid and i don't know how you can do that without being asked for it. Maybe your agent knows how to pay extra applicant fees and how to link it with your application especially when applicant is not a part of your application yet. 

I would recommend to call DIBP directly. Adelaide office number is 0061731367000. Call between 9-930 am Adelaide time (if your case is with Adelaide Office).

Thanks


----------



## kashifehsan123 (Oct 27, 2015)

Homeboy said:


> Hmmm . Just to make things clear that if passport was not ready even than your agent could have added your baby and than upload passport when it got ready. That way all this hassle could have have been avoided.
> 
> What i understand your baby will only be added once fees will be paid and i don't know how you can do that without being asked for it. Maybe your agent knows how to pay extra applicant fees and how to link it with your application especially when applicant is not a part of your application yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks Homeboy for your valuable information in this problem.

Regards,

Kashif Ehsan


----------



## Homeboy (Jul 24, 2015)

kashifehsan123 said:


> Thanks Homeboy for your valuable information in this problem.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Kashif Ehsan


Sure no problem. There is a Form 1436 ("Adding an additional applicant after lodgement Details and payment form) available on immigration website. You should look at it. It will certainly help.

Thanks


----------



## Ambi_Ritz (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi, I have submitted EOI for NSW 190 visa on 19th October 15 with 60 points (55+5) for 261313. Could anyone please let me know what chances I am having to get an invite ?


----------



## danial2014 (May 1, 2014)

I have applied for VIC state sponsorship nomination form and the officer asked me to submit "Confirmation of employment statement". Please help in below question as i did not know what to do in this.

1. Confirmation of Employment Statement Document(A new document). I need to give "Nominated Employer Reference". Can I give my Present Manager details or I need to give HR details?

Thanks in advance for help.


----------



## megnathreddy (Jul 30, 2013)

EOI = 2013 august
SS = on 2015 april
Visa application = june 20 2015 ( 4 months completed)
pcc and medicals = july 27 2015
other country pcc = August 15 2015
status = application received status as on october 28-2015. 

In fact, I sent two email and never got a response.
Hence, on 13th oct 2015 I called the IMMI guys and got a response that I have been assigned a case officer on 25 August and everything is going good. In addition, I have been asked to check my email frequently.
waiting and hoping for the grant by end of the month. our guys also replied the same to wait for 10 to 12 days...



I called Imm today(28-OCT) again, a lady answered the phone and told that your application is under process and I cant tell more than that.

Dont know when I will get the PR..


----------



## NESpring (Aug 25, 2015)

*Don't worry buddy.*

Hi Megnath,

Don't worry buddy. I know how it feels, and I am in the same situation as well.
Be positive and you will get it sometime this week or early next week.
Most of the june applicants waiting for a long time like you got the grant in the last 2 weeks. Maybe you are next in the queue. 
Be patient, and all the best.

Cheers,
NESpring



megnathreddy said:


> EOI = 2013 august
> SS = on 2015 april
> Visa application = june 20 2015 ( 4 months completed)
> pcc and medicals = july 27 2015
> ...


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

NESpring said:


> Hi Megnath,
> 
> Don't worry buddy. I know how it feels, and I am in the same situation as well.
> Be positive and you will get it sometime this week or early next week.
> ...


I have same situation . Cannot concentrate ...... My immiaccount also showing" status in progress" since 12sept.


----------



## megnathreddy (Jul 30, 2013)

NESpring said:


> Hi Megnath,
> 
> Don't worry buddy. I know how it feels, and I am in the same situation as well.
> Be positive and you will get it sometime this week or early next week.
> ...


Thank you Friend.. All the best to you too.


----------



## megnathreddy (Jul 30, 2013)

deepgill said:


> I have same situation . Cannot concentrate ...... My immiaccount also showing" status in progress" since 12sept.


We got case officer on the same day, but I didn't get any emails or requests from officer asking documents.. Hope for the best..


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

megnathreddy said:


> EOI = 2013 august SS = on 2015 april Visa application = june 20 2015 ( 4 months completed) pcc and medicals = july 27 2015 other country pcc = August 15 2015 status = application received status as on october 28-2015. In fact, I sent two email and never got a response. Hence, on 13th oct 2015 I called the IMMI guys and got a response that I have been assigned a case officer on 25 August and everything is going good. In addition, I have been asked to check my email frequently. waiting and hoping for the grant by end of the month. our guys also replied the same to wait for 10 to 12 days... I called Imm today(28-OCT) again, a lady answered the phone and told that your application is under process and I cant tell more than that. Dont know when I will get the PR..


 hi meghnath, don't worry you'll receive the grant.. We'll pray for you to get it ASAP. 😊


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Don't worry Deepgill.. Both you and meghnath will receive the grants very soon. Good luck


----------



## megnathreddy (Jul 30, 2013)

mktwog said:


> hi meghnath, don't worry you'll receive the grant.. We'll pray for you to get it ASAP. 😊


Thank you buddy..


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

mktwog said:


> Don't worry Deepgill.. Both you and meghnath will receive the grants very soon. Good luck


Thanks mktwog for your kind words


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

Do not worry...we all will get our grants.its just a matter of time.......


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

*190*

Hi Experts

Please tell how much time is taken for grant after physical verification of job.

Kamal


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Kamal jeet said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> Please tell how much time is taken for grant after physical verification of job.
> 
> Kamal


Hi Kamal have you faced physical verification if yes could you explain?


----------



## megnathreddy (Jul 30, 2013)

megnathreddy said:


> EOI = 2013 august
> SS = on 2015 april
> Visa application = june 20 2015 ( 4 months completed)
> pcc and medicals = july 27 2015
> ...


Got PR for me and spouse today at 11am.. feeling blessed. 


Glad that I got this website and all you guys to support and help me in this process. May God bless you all too.. all the best.

entry should be before 23 july 2016lane:lane:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/plane.gif


----------



## dwarasilareddy (Jun 7, 2014)

megnathreddy said:


> Got PR for me and spouse today at 11am.. feeling blessed.
> 
> 
> Glad that I got this website and all you guys to support and help me in this process. May God bless you all too.. all the best.
> ...


Congratulation Meganathreddy, as I said you will get your grant by this month end referring to as they asked you to check the mail. All the best.


----------



## NESpring (Aug 25, 2015)

*Congrats. *

Great news buddy. 
All the best for the future. 



megnathreddy said:


> Got PR for me and spouse today at 11am.. feeling blessed.
> 
> 
> Glad that I got this website and all you guys to support and help me in this process. May God bless you all too.. all the best.
> ...


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

megnathreddy said:


> Got PR for me and spouse today at 11am.. feeling blessed.
> 
> 
> Glad that I got this website and all you guys to support and help me in this process. May God bless you all too.. all the best.
> ...


Wow!it is a good news! Congratulations mate. All the best for your future plans.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

megnathreddy said:


> Got PR for me and spouse today at 11am.. feeling blessed. Glad that I got this website and all you guys to support and help me in this process. May God bless you all too.. all the best. entry should be before 23 july 2016lane:lane: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/plane.gif


Hey Megnath, congratulations!!!


----------



## varunkm1706 (Jun 5, 2015)

megnathreddy said:


> Got PR for me and spouse today at 11am.. feeling blessed.
> 
> 
> Glad that I got this website and all you guys to support and help me in this process. May God bless you all too.. all the best.
> ...


Congratulations...all the best..can you please share your timeline.......


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi Friends,
Good news. I got my 190 visa granted yesterday (31 October) at 6:30 am IST. Thank you very much to the expat forum members for your kind heart felt support and prayers.
I will keep you posted about my experience after reaching Au by first week december.

God bless and best of luck to all my friends
Abhilash.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi Friends, Good news. I got my 190 visa granted yesterday (31 October) at 6:30 am IST. Thank you very much to the expat forum members for your kind heart felt support and prayers. I will keep you posted about my experience after reaching Au by first week december. God bless and best of luck to all my friends Abhilash.


Congrats Abhilash!!!


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Guys!!,

Need an advice please.

I lodged for 190 on 30th June and completed uploading of docs by 17th August. CO got allocated on 8th Sep 15 and asked me to submit Form 80 for myself and my wife. I uploaded the form and also mailed them to CO on 17th Sep. But after 17th Sep, I haven't received any correspondence from Immigration department.

Should I mail them or call them or just wait? What do you guys suggest?

Thanks


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

manoj_tutlani said:


> Hi Guys!!, Need an advice please. I lodged for 190 on 30th June and completed uploading of docs by 17th August. CO got allocated on 8th Sep 15 and asked me to submit Form 80 for myself and my wife. I uploaded the form and also mailed them to CO on 17th Sep. But after 17th Sep, I haven't received any correspondence from Immigration department. Should I mail them or call them or just wait? What do you guys suggest? Thanks


My suggestion is to call them since it has been more than 6 weeks.


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

mktwog said:


> My suggestion is to call them since it has been more than 6 weeks.


Thanks for suggestion.. By chance do you have GSM Brisbane number.
Thanks,


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

manoj_tutlani said:


> Thanks for suggestion.. By chance do you have GSM Brisbane number. Thanks,


 you'll find it in this thread..


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

mktwog said:


> you'll find it in this thread..


Hi mktwog

Could you please tell how much time is taken for visa to be granted after physical verification of job. I have seen your generous replies in this forum. Please tell if u can.

Kamal


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Kamal jeet said:


> Hi mktwog Could you please tell how much time is taken for visa to be granted after physical verification of job. I have seen your generous replies in this forum. Please tell if u can. Kamal


Hi Kamal, it all depends on case to case basis. Like I said before, my friend got the grant after almost 2 months of physical verification. But keeping that as a benchmark increases your anxiety. So expect a safe period of 3 months..


----------



## gjn (Mar 3, 2015)

hi all, 

after medicals and co allocation how much need to wait for Visa grant. co allocated and asked for medicals only. both on same day


----------



## koonal_s (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello Guys,

Finally I and my spouse got our Visa grant on 6th Nov,2015. It was after a long wait of almost 5 months from date of visa application. Due to lot of visa pending applications it took so much time. I had to go thru Physical employment verification as part of process and as I said it all went well. After 1 months I received this good news on occassion of Diwali.Wish all the best to all the applicants awaiting for Visa Grant. Patience is the only key to success as we cant do anything then to wait. 


Wish you all a Happy Diwali & a prosperous new year. I am planning to move to Canberra in month of Feb 2016.


312114 Construction Estimator | VETASSESS +ve 13-July-2013| Applied ACT 190 SS 10-March-2015 | Invite-18-May-2015 | Lodged-17-June-2015 | PCC-5-June-2015 | Med-20-July-2015 | CO Contact- 19-Sep-2015 |Employment Physical Verification- 5-Oct-2015| Grant-6- Nov-2015| Move- Feb 2016


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

koonal_s said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Finally I and my spouse got our Visa grant on 6th Nov,2015. It was after a long wait of almost 5 months from date of visa application. Due to lot of visa pending applications it took so much time. I had to go thru Physical employment verification as part of process and as I said it all went well. After 1 months I received this good news on occassion of Diwali.Wish all the best to all the applicants awaiting for Visa Grant. Patience is the only key to success as we cant do anything then to wait.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Mate. Could you elaborate your physical verification, how many people came to your workplace?


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi Koonal,

Congratulations. If u don' t mind could you tell how did you come to know that everything went after physical verification of your job. Did u call DIBP? 

Regards
Kamal


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Congratulations. Mate. Could you elaborate your physical verification, how many people came to your workplace?



Hi Koonal,

Congratulations. If u don' t mind could you tell how did you come to know that everything went after physical verification of your job. Did u call DIBP? 

Regards
Kamal


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

koonal_s said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Finally I and my spouse got our Visa grant on 6th Nov,2015. It was after a long wait of almost 5 months from date of visa application. Due to lot of visa pending applications it took so much time. I had to go thru Physical employment verification as part of process and as I said it all went well. After 1 months I received this good news on occassion of Diwali.Wish all the best to all the applicants awaiting for Visa Grant. Patience is the only key to success as we cant do anything then to wait.
> 
> ...



Hi Koonal,

Congratulations. If u don' t mind could you tell how did you come to know that everything went after physical verification of your job. Did u call DIBP? 

Regards
Kamal


----------



## arlmz (Aug 11, 2015)

*190 help in application*

Hi guys,

I got 190 invite today, i tried to apply but it hanged when i click the pay now button when i tried again it says the link was used already, has this happened to anyone too? do you think i can still apply after this?

I'd appreciate any input.


----------



## koonal_s (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi Kamal Jeet,

2 person from Delhi had come to visit my office from High Commission. They verified my employment details & told that they will send a report to immi department. As advised by them I waited for a month & I got visa. I advise not to call them frequently as they are working in background. Consider minimum of 5 months for processing of your visa. Thereafter you can enquire on phone. Employment verification is selected randomly & to my luck I was present in office. you have nothing to worry if all information is true that you submitted. In my case I was happy that verification happened and things went all well. 

I did call DIBP once but they just asked me to wait as there are many cases pending and they dont even have time to update the immi accounts.

So just wait and watch. 



Kamal jeet said:


> Hi Koonal,
> 
> Congratulations. If u don' t mind could you tell how did you come to know that everything went after physical verification of your job. Did u call DIBP?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kamal jeet (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks Koonal.


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

*Worried...!!!!*

Congrats to those who got recent grants!!!! such a relief for you guys.. 

I have a query guys... if anyone could share his views... 

I lodged visa on 9th July 2015.. 
CO contacted 9 september 
PCC & Medicals and child's birth certificate submitted on 24th september
since then..dead silence

though to call them ..
phone call on 13th november.. A lady asked passport number? asked if the documents submitted?... and then said Co has not looked back to the case??????

What does this actually mean? and how much time it can take after this response? I have been reading when somebody calls they answer its under process or its being under CO assessments but have not read that CO is not even checked back to the case?

Any views? any similar case? any kind of help is appreciated.

Worried 


======================
Visa lodged: 9th July
CO contact: 9th sept(CO asked for PCC, Medical, Form-80, Form-1221 and child's birth certificate)
Sumbitted: 24th Sept
Grant: ???


----------



## jtp2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

Makjuly10 said:


> Congrats to those who got recent grants!!!! such a relief for you guys..
> 
> I have a query guys... if anyone could share his views...
> 
> ...


What I did was, when i called, I told them that I have submitted the requested documents few days ago and can you please take a look to see if anything else is needed. make sure you are polite. 
CO told me that he will look into my documents and will email me if anything else is needed. Couple of hours later got my grant letters in the email. 

Try this next week and soo what response you get. Good luck.


----------



## Makjuly10 (Nov 4, 2015)

Wow. Good thing..Thanks mate 
& and yes! Congrats alot


----------



## Bk Yogi (Jul 20, 2014)

Guys i got grant for me and my mother...super happy...i got it on 3rd november...apologies for delay in update...


----------



## digitalmohsin (Nov 21, 2015)

mimi2 said:


> 249112 - Education Reviewer | VETASSES Applied 8 February 2015| Positive 7 May2015 | EOI Submitted (190) 20 May2015 | SA SS Submitted 20-MAY-2015 |Sponsorship Approval :3 June-2015 | Visa Lodged: 15 June 2015| Form 80 /1221 Front loaded |PCC: 19 June 2105 |Medicals: to be done on 24 July 2015 | CO ::noidea:?????| Grant ::scared::scared::fingerscrossed:


Hi mimi2, I want to apply for the education reviewer. Would really appreciate if you would help me out. kindly inbox me your contact no. so that i can contact you. Thank you.


----------



## Memoryreay (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi I am new to the forum. 
Can some one give me there time line please.
Applied expression of interest 29/10/2015 for WA state sponsorship. Does any one know how long it take to get the nomination approved. 
Thanks.


----------



## yac kasheed (Dec 4, 2015)

*190 visa with a sibling dependent*

I have lodged an application for a 190 visa since 29th June. My wife, son and sister are my dependents. It was not until the 28th August that I heard from a CO asking to repeat MEDICALS since the one we had applied with, though unexpired, was for a temporary student visa. They later asked for FORM 80, CV, and a few other details. All these have happened between September and 4th december. On the 19th Nov., i got a mail saying I have been calling too many times and have sent many emails. Has anyone got any experience of a 190 visa with a sibling dependent?


----------



## MAKumar (Jul 2, 2015)

Bk Yogi said:


> Guys i got grant for me and my mother...super happy...i got it on 3rd november...apologies for delay in update...


Hi, Good to hear that you got approval along with your mother. I am little worried on the way our health assessment is going on now.

I have added my Father as non-immigrant along with spouse and 2 kids.
Except my father we all got cleared in medicals. For my father still the tests are going on. He is diabetic from past 20 yrs. He had undergone cataract surgery 6 yrs back. He got breathing problem from last 3 yrs and we did angiogram for him recently. no HT as of now.

Given the scenario, will he be able to pass the medicals ? If he fails, then all our visas will be declined right ?


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

MAKumar said:


> Hi, Good to hear that you got approval along with your mother. I am little worried on the way our health assessment is going on now. I have added my Father as non-immigrant along with spouse and 2 kids. Except my father we all got cleared in medicals. For my father still the tests are going on. He is diabetic from past 20 yrs. He had undergone cataract surgery 6 yrs back. He got breathing problem from last 3 yrs and we did angiogram for him recently. no HT as of now. Given the scenario, will he be able to pass the medicals ? If he fails, then all our visas will be declined right ?


MAKumar- it all depends, it will not be rejected outright but if the DIPB finds something seriously wrong, he'll be referred to further tests. That result will be taken up for a decision on your case.


----------



## MAKumar (Jul 2, 2015)

mktwog said:


> MAKumar- it all depends, it will not be rejected outright but if the DIPB finds something seriously wrong, he'll be referred to further tests. That result will be taken up for a decision on your case.


thanks for your encouraging words..I did the medicals in elbeit, bangalore. Looks like today they have submitted all our medicals except my father.

still stress continues..

by the way, what does it mean by the medicals status - "Health clearance provided – no action required"?


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

MAKumar said:


> thanks for your encouraging words..I did the medicals in elbeit, bangalore. Looks like today they have submitted all our medicals except my father. still stress continues.. by the way, what does it mean by the medicals status - "Health clearance provided &#150; no action required"?


 sorry for the late reply- not to worry this status just means your health clearance has been provided, you don't have to worry about your health clearance now.


----------



## MAKumar (Jul 2, 2015)

mktwog said:


> sorry for the late reply- not to worry this status just means your health clearance has been provided, you don't have to worry about your health clearance now.


Hurrayyyyyyy...I got the golden mail yesterday night (29th Dec ) at 10:30 pm.

I have submitted form 1023 to remove my father as a dependant...and they accepted it. Got grant in 22 days from the date of visa lodge...so quick...lane:lane:lane::second::second:


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

MAKumar said:


> Hurrayyyyyyy...I got the golden mail yesterday night (29th Dec ) at 10:30 pm.
> 
> I have submitted form 1023 to remove my father as a dependant...and they accepted it. Got grant in 22 days from the date of visa lodge...so quick...lane:lane:lane::second::second:


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## MAKumar (Jul 2, 2015)

gaus said:


> Congratulations!!! All the best for future!



Thanks..


----------



## Unswer (Jan 15, 2016)

walktheplank said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My application was allotted a CO earlier today and i received a letter from DIBP with the below subject line.
> 
> ...



Hi I just received this letter too. Have you got your visa granted?


----------



## sthareja (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey Raju,

Have you got your visa already ?


----------



## anoopalex (Jul 9, 2016)

Any civil engineers here


----------

